# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  le topic des pigeons

## Aniky

J'ai vu qu'il avait un topic des poules alors pourquoi pas un sur les pigeons.  J'en récupère à soigner de temps en temps donc je le mettrai à jours des que j'ai un nouveau pensionnaire. 
En ce moment j'ai un pigeon blanc que je pense adopter, 2 bébés et un adulte malade. 

(tenshi à gauche qui allait pas bien et akuma à droite 10 jours après leur arrivé)

     Les deux petits ont été enlevé à leurs parents par une dame (ils sont nés sur son balcon), que je suppose bien attentionnée, qui les voyait seuls la journée et ne voyait pas les parents revenir. A cet âge là les parents les laissent au nid et ne reviennent presque que pour les nourrir (en restant à proximité). Les associations ne pouvaient pas les prendre et par chance je parlais avec la présidente de l'une d'elles quand elle a reçue le sos. Je suis donc repartie chez moi avec les deux petits denvirons  jours. Malgré mes demandes  auprès de la dame pour les remettre dans le nid car leur jabot étaient pleins, ce qui prouve que les parents s'en occupaient, elle ne m'a jamais recontacté. 
    Les débuts ont été difficiles: blocage de jabot pour l'un qu'il a fallu faire vomir pour le sauver, plusieurs gros coup de mou, coccidiose. Bref les montagnes russes. Rapidement les différences de caractère se sont sentie lors du nourrissage. Le plus jeune (Tenshi) était calme et facile à nourrir et le plus vieux (Akuma) une vrais boule de nerf toujours à bouger, dur  dur pour lui donner à manger tant il gigotait. 
Le pigeon blanc (qui n'a toujours pas de noms ^^'') s'est attaché aux petits et tentait de dormir avec eux ou de leur donner à manger. Il est lui aussi sous traitement. Il est doux avec et leur fait des papouilles. Je compte sur lui pour leur apprendre à être des pigeons. Car le but est de les relâcher.
Pour ne pas trop les imprégner je leur donnais à manger dans le noir et maintenant je les laisse se débrouiller seul sans les toucher.  Aujourdhui je les ai amené dehors pour qu'ils commencent à voir lextérieur en vue de la réhabilitation. Je compte les sortir  tous les jours et quand ils voleront je les placerai dans une petite cage.  Le point de  relâchage est une zone ou il y a à manger et à boire à volonté. C'est au niveau d'un petit parc ou il y a des poules /canards/pigeons et u pigeonnier contraceptif.  
Place aux photos:       EDIT;     j'abandonne les photos rien de charge ca me gonfle des photos apparaissent alors que j e veux pas bref...^^'''                                  
avec le pigeons blanc (akuma au fond a droite et tenshi  devant akuma)
Il ne faut jamais relâcher un pigeon apprivoisé d'un coup si il n'y a pas une belle colonie déjà implanté et avec de la nourriture donné régulièrement les premiers temps.
Je mettrais à jour le topic pour le suivit des petits et autres pensionnaires.

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir Aniky,
je me permets de mettre un message ici parce que quelqu'un a besoin d'aide pour un pigeon là :*Pigeon adulte

*Edit : le problème est résolu  ::

----------


## Aelis

On a récupéré un pigeon, ce n'est pas la première fois. En fait, à la base, c'est un copain de mon homme qui l'a sauvé et a commencé à s'en occupé, mais il n'a pas vraiment la place chez lui du coup on l'a récupéré. C'est un pigeon biset et j'ai l'impression qu'il s'attache vraiment à nous ! Je ne sais pas trop quel âge il peut avoir, il a maintenant des plumes qui ressemblent à celles des adultes, les endroits qui étaient tout déplumés au départ sont bien mieux qu'avant. IL arrive maintenant à se nourrir tout seul, alors que ce n'était pas gagné. Il boit bien, il a même fait sa toilette hier ! Il fait toujours piou piou piou, et c'est marrant car dès qu'il nous voit il s'excite ! 

Il ne vole pas du tout et ne cherche pas à voler, alors que les pigeons précédents que l'on a sauvés le faisaient. Nous avons aussi l'impression qu'il est aveugle d'un œil, ou du moins qu'il ne voit pas bien de cet œil là. 

Par contre, une solution pour les crottes ? C'est le côté négatif des oiseaux, ça fait caca partout  ::

----------


## phacélie

flight suit pigeon

----------


## Aelis

ah, merci ! j'avais déjà vu ça mais je n'arrivais pas à retrouver ...

----------


## duma762000

merci pour ce sujet, très intéressant. Je le suivrai avec attention car j'ai déjà essayé de sauver un pigeon et malheureusement je n'ai pas réussi.

----------


## Columba

Je valide ce sujet de poste  :: 

En ce moment j'ai une énième petite misère, un jeune pigeon biset de 6 semaines signalé en plein centre de ville comme très mal en point.  Luxation importante patte droite, et fracture de l'humérus mal placée (proche du coude) qui fait qu'il restera sans doute handicapé à vie... Et pourtant il est d'une vivacité exceptionnelle, il dort avec moi dans ma chambre, il me "fait la fête" quand je rentre, il piaille si je me lève pas quand mon réveil sonne, il est vraiment très attachant ! Un vrai coup de coeur celui-là !!  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Les pigeons sont des créatures extraordinaires.
Ils nous regardent vraiment et sentent quand on est sensible à eux.
J’ai toujours des graines sur moi, j’apprécie ces oiseaux et en passant près d’eux, sans sortir les graines, ils me regardent d’un regard qui semble lire au plus profond de l’âme et viennent vers moi. 
Je suis persuadée que ce sont de grands télépathes  ::

----------


## Columba

Celui-là c'est assez impressionnant, en même pas 48h il m'a adopté comme étant sa "maman" (alors qu'il est vraiment grand et mange tout seul). Il est tout pourri mais tellement choupinet. Difficile de ne pas s'attacher à ces petits plumeux  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

Ici les gens veulent les faire degager. Ca nuit au bâti comprenez-vous, pas autant que les degats des eaux recurents ds les caves qui font baigner les fondations, mais comme ca coute moins cher à regler c THE probleme des residants. Ds le centre ville les dessous de toit ont été "picotés", ds la ville a coté l'autre jour j'etais ds une rue commercante, et je regardais sous les toits, pareil, sauf que a un endroit yavait 10bon metres lineaires sous gouttiere, bah pas de mystere, g vu 3nids ici et là gardés par mesdames. Ils s'entassent là où ils peuvent de fait, ca n'arrange pas les nuisances pr le coup, ce sera bientot à leur tour.

----------


## Aelis

Notre pigeon prend ses aises  ::

----------


## MarieSue

Je suis tombée sur un pigeon mal en point mercredi soir. Les passant ont failli lui mettre le pied dessus plusieurs fois, et des enfants narrêtaient pas de vouloir le toucher... lai mis dans un carton troué, porté au chaud et à labri à la maison, pensant que le petit père aurait au moins une fin de vie tranquille. Surprise jeudi matin de le trouver lil + vif, le cou redressé, mais pas rétabli pour autant, déséquilibré à gauche, laile pendante. Suite à des recherches sur le net je réalise que ce nest pas du tout un vieux pigeon mais un juvénile (jy connais vraiment rien) ramier, un jeunot tout bien plumé plus gros quun gros bizet. Jappelle donc la clinique véto que je connais et apprends quaucun véto à la ronde nacceptera de soigner un ramier parce que « espèce sauvage » ils nont tout simplement « pas le droit. » Pfff ! Alors que si cétait un bizet, classé «  domestique » (ou nuisible selon le cas) on aurait pu prétendre que cétait mon pigeon pour le soigner. Ils mont orientée sur le Centre de Soin pour Oiseaux Sauvages du Lyonnais.

Pas du tout rassurée par les refus de vétos, ni par la perspective de laisser le loulou à une structure probablement débordée qui rechignerait à soccuper dune espèce non en voie de disparition, pire encore, soupçonnant une possibilité deuthanasie facile, jappelle quand même le centre, ne sachant vers quel saint me tourner. Et bien on mécoute, me pose quelques questions, et me préconise une prise en charge, massurant quils ne viendraient pas chercher un oiseau à 40 km pour leuthanasier ensuite. Ça a du sens. Il naurait pas laile cassée mais la patte, ce qui lempêcherait de prendre appui pour senvoler- ce qui me surprend un peu vu le nombre de bizet unijambistes en ville qui sen sortent plutôt bien.

Jai donc porté « mon » oiseau au point relai (ouest lyonnais) dès que jai pu jeudi après le boulot, il a passé la nuit dans une couveuse tout confort pour oiseaux blessés avant dêtre pris en charge. Une nuit de plus mais heureusement il a bien bu tout seul de leau de sa coupelle et a picoré du germe de blé et du riz rouge - bio, parmi tout ce que javais à la maison qui pouvait lui convenir il a choisi le meilleur le loulou ! Et en à peine quelques heures, tout en y faisant gaffe, je me suis attachée quand même...  Pas pour le garder, mais pour faire tout ce qui est possible pour qu'il s'en sorte.

Seulement voilà, maintenant je minquiète du fait que dans les centres de sauvegarde il y a beaucoup doiseaux de proie. Jen ai fait part, jai aussi proposé de venir le chercher pour quil soit relâché là où il a été trouvé. On ma répondu que bien évidemment il ne sera pas relâché en plein site mais plus loin et quils ont plus de chance de survie en campagne quen ville. Mais entre les chasseurs et la prédation je ne peux mempêcher den douter Me voilà donc inquiète.

Pour couronner le tout, hier dimanche, alors que je jardinais sur le balcon un pigeon ramier adulte est venu voler vers moi, il a fait des tours et des tours à venir et sen aller et revenir. Je suis sure que cest le papa ou la maman. Cest un brise-cur. Comment lui expliquer que son petit est soigné pour sa blessure et quil va se remettre, quil ne le reverra sans doute pas mais quil va vivre, que je suis tellement désolée de ne pas avoir été capable de le soigner moi-même pour le lui rendre ensuite
Et quel pigeon adulte va finir de lui apprendre tout ce quun jeune pigeon doit savoir ? Est-ce quil va pouvoir revenir chez lui étant plutôt jeune ? Et même sil revient, ses parents ne vont pas pouvoir lattendre jusque-là. 

Si ça devait se reproduire, je tannerais les vétos jusquà ce que jen trouve un qui ne me fasse pas revivre cette culpabilité !

Copies conformes du loulou, trouvée sur le net :
https://www.quelestcetanimal.com/wp-...%C3%A9nile.jpg
https://auvergne-rhone-alpes.lpo.fr/...v_ad_dumas.jpg

----------


## Columba

Il n'y a aucune culpabilité à avoir puisque tu as fait ce qu'il fallait, c'est-à-dire le confier à des personnes compétentes habilitées à le soigner et qui vont le relâcher après un passage en volière (peut être avec des congénères en plus). On ne peut pas faire mieux que ça. 
Le CSOL a plutôt très bonne réputation, je les suis sur les réseaux sociaux, et ça m'étonnerait qu'ils ne s'occupent pas bien de ce pigeon.

Quand à la clinique véto, elle t'a raconté n'importe quoi, ils n'ont aucune interdiction de soigner la faune sauvage... Ils ont même l'obligation de le faire, ou s'ils ne peuvent pas (non pas par interdiction mais par manque de compétence dans le domaine), ils doivent t'orienter vers un véto spécialiste ou un centre de sauvegarde (ce qu'ils ont fait). 

Après ils peuvent jouer sur le fait que le pigeon ramier est classé nuisible et donc refuser pour ça. Mais n'importe quel véto sympa et compétent peut te prendre en charge un pigeon ramier. A ta place je changerais simplement de crèmerie... 

Les parents pigeons s'en remettront, quand un jeune disparaît, ils oublient rapidement et passent à autre chose. Ils ne sont pas forcément très sentimentaux.

----------


## MarieSue

Merci Columba. Mais ça me renforce dans lidée que jaurai du poursuivre les investigations jusquà trouver the véto.
Alors je fais peut-être un peu de sentimentalisme, voyons voir, il est vrai que jai tendance à porter des sentiments (humains ?) aux animaux (et des instincts primaires à certains humains.)
Je ne doute pas une seconde quil est bien soigné au csol, cest juste que je ne veux pas que « mon » bébé soit bouffé par un prédateur ou canardé par un chasseur. Je sais, cest bête parce quon ne peut pas toujours les prémunir contre ça.
Jespère bien quil est avec des congénères ! Et surtout quil soit relâché où il en trouvera plein.

----------


## dedel

la vie d'un animal sauvage est dans la nature et oui, c'est une proie donc il sera probablement mangé (par un rapace, un renard ou autre) mais c'est "juste" sa place dans la chaîne alimentaire (il permettra peut être à un renardeau de survivre une journée de plus)

----------


## Columba

> la vie d'un animal sauvage est dans la nature et oui, c'est une proie donc il sera probablement mangé (par un rapace, un renard ou autre) mais c'est "juste" sa place dans la chaîne alimentaire (il permettra peut être à un renardeau de survivre une journée de plus)


Ce ne sont pas les renards qui prédatent le plus les pigeons mais les rapaces (épervier, autour des palombes...). Après moi je trouve qu'à la campagne les pigeons sont parfois pas plus mal lôtis qu'en ville. Ils sont généralement en meilleure santé, moins carencés et moins malades, plus vigoureux qu'en ville. Dans tous les cas, peu importe le lieu de lâcher, des dangers existent, donc tu n'auras jamais la certitude que tout va bien... 

Après si ça peut te rassurer, les jeunes pigeons peuvent rester aux alentours de leur lieu de lâcher. J'en ai un comme ça (élevé à la main à 15 jours de vie) que j'ai lâché en août, il vient encore chaque jour se nourrir sur la terrasse, je lui mets sa gamelle tous les jours... Il n'en pouvait plus de la volière et devenait très sauvage, je l'ai lâché malgré la chasse. Et quand ça canarde, les mecs sont tellement fins, que mon pigeon disparaît chaque week end où ils sont présents et revient le dimanche soir quand ils partent (et que les coups de fusil cessent). Après j'avoue que s'ils parvenaient à lui tirer dessus, je crois que j'aurais envie de les égorger vif... Si c'était l'épervier, je serais triste mais ce serait la vie...

----------


## Leen

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'habite à Paris 16e, j'ai recueilli chez moi un pigeon ramier blesser au niveau de la queue (il a un trou + la peau et arraché), je lui est prodiguée les premiers soins c'est à dire que j'ai nettoyée comme j'ai pu sa blessure avec du serum physio + spray désinfectant pour chien et chat, maintenant je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre... quelqu'un à t'il déjà était dans ce cas la ? j'ai l'impression qu'il aura besoin de point de suture car j'ai peur que la plait finisse par s'infecter car ce n'est pas une plaie superficiel..

----------


## Columba

C'était quoi comme désinfectant ? Attention aux sprays chiens/chats, il y a qui contiennent de l'acool (il suffit de vérifier la composition). 

L'idéal est un désinfectant à base de chlorhexidine, en grandes surfaces tu as Mercurochr*me qui fait un spray incolore de ce type. 

Sinon contacte le CEDAF, si c'est un adulte après les soins il sera relâché rapidement je pense. https://www.faune-alfort.org/

----------


## Aelis

Bon, je suis agacée. Il faudrait que notre pigeon voit un vétérinaire. On savait que le vétérinaire à côté de chez nous fait les oiseaux. On a voulu prendre un rendez-vous, mais oui il fait les oiseaux mais pas les pigeons  ::  un pigeon, c'est un oiseau, non ?  ::   ::

----------


## Columba

Non, c'est pas vraiment un oiseau un pigeon  ::  C'est trop bête et moche pour en être un  :: 

Qu'est-ce qu'il a ton loulou sinon ?

----------


## Aelis

Nous sommes certains qu'il a la salmonellose ... 😟

----------


## phacélie

Si vous en êtes certains, achète des médicaments en direct  :: 
https://frpigeons.mercasystems.com/i...s/salmonelosis

----------


## Aelis

On en est certain s. Après j'ai pas envie de faire de bêtises. On peut acheter des médicaments en ligne sans ordonnance ?

----------


## Columba

Ce qui me gène c'est qu'il lui faut des antibios et sur le site il n'y a pas le nom des molécules et le détail de la composition des produits... Tu peux peut être demander à un véto sympa (peu importe qu'il soit spécialiste d'ailleurs) de te faire une ordonnance de Mycolicine ou de Baytril. J'ai déjà eu des vétos qui n'y connaissaient rien mais qui étaient arrangeants quand même pour aider à soigner un pigeon malade en urgence.

----------


## phacélie

Tu peux voir la composition par exemple du *Salmocoli 100gr by Zoopan* 



> *Composition:*
>  - Chloramphenicol
>  - Furazolidone
>  - Neomycin


ici :
https://www.pigeonsproducts.com/salm...8?category_id=

----------


## Aelis

Bon à priori il y a un véto qui fait les pigeons. C'est pas pratique pour nous d'y aller, car on n'a pas de voiture, mais on va voir ce qu'on peut faire. Je suis quan

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis quand même en colère vis à vis du véto à côté de chez moi ...

----------


## Columba

C'est compréhensible :/ Il n'y a rien qui justifie le fait de refuser un pigeon si le véto est compétent sur les oiseaux en général... Enfin j'espère que ça ira pour ton loulou. La salmonellose n'est jamais facile à traiter. Si tu peux lui donner des vitamines en complément pour le soutenir, ça serait pas mal.

----------


## Aelis

Bon on a rendez vous ... Le 30 octobre 😑 pas pu avoir avant. Ils n'ont pas l'air enchantés, mais tant pis. Je crois qu'il soit en ont assez qu'on leur envoie tous les pigeons du coin. Ils ont dit à mon homme que c'était un animal sauvage et blablabla 😑  qu'elles bêtises.

----------


## Columba

Euh, s'il a la salmonellose, d'ici le 30 octobre il risque de mourir sans traitement... 

Sinon, a-t-il été vermifugé ? Et avec quel produit ?

----------


## Aelis

A t'on le choix ? C'est le seul véto qui a bien voulu nous donner un rendez-vous. Pour tous les autres, le pigeon est soit un animal sauvage, soit un nuisible ... 😑 Nous aurions voulu un rendez vous hier ou lundi, mais pas possible pour eux ... On fait vraiment ce qu'on peut ... 
Il a bien entendu été vermifugé (faut que je vérifie le nom c'est mon homme qui s'occupe de tout ça) et on lui donne des vitamines et de la nourriture de qualité.

----------


## Columba

Je sais bien que vous faîtes comme vous pouvez, mais il n'empêche qu'il risque vraiment de mourir s'il a bien cette maladie :/ La diarrhée est souvent très présente, avec un amaigrissement rapide (je ne sais pas si c'est le cas chez vous...). Et parfois des douleurs articulaires associées, mais pas systématiques. Ca touche plus facilement les femelles que les mâles, j'en ai déjà eu plusieurs oiseaux avec ça, à chaque fois il y a eu une chronicité du problème (avec des phases où ça allait mieux avec les antibios et des rechutes des mois après...), elles en sont toutes décédées au bout du compte. C'est pas pour affoler que je dis ça, mais la salmonellose sur un pigeon est une infection grave...

Sinon à voir si votre véto habituel peut vous vendre du Mycolicine en attendant ? C'est un antibio un peu universel pour oiseaux de cage et de volière, pas besoin d'être spé Nacs pour connaître la posologie pigeon. Sinon du Baytril... A la limite qu'ils ne veulent pas une consult ok, mais vendre un antibio (s'ils vous connaissent je ne sais pas ?).

----------


## Aelis

Notre véto, on le connait mal car on n'est pas installés ici depuis longtemps. On y a été qu'une fois en consultation pour un chat. Et le véto qui fait les chats/chien n'est pas le même que celui qui fait les oiseaux (mais pas les pigeons).
On a conscience que c'est grave, mais on ne peut pas faire grand chose de plus puisque tous les autres vétos contactés refusent de le soigner ou de nous aider.  
Après il ne maigrit pas, il s'est au contraire bien remplumé. Il mange bien, boit bien, et n'a pas de diarrhée. Il me semble qu'il se développe bien, il commence même à roucouler.

----------


## MarieSue

Si c'est comme les cochons d'inde, à priori rien à voir avec les oiseaux mais vu qu'ils partagent un petit gabarit = fragile en cas de déshydratation due à la diarrhée et aux antibios, peut-être donner des probiotiques à distance des antibios... ?  (j'y pense parce que justement, le baytril mon chonchon a bien connu, et les probiotiques lui ont été indispensables. )
Il y a l'homéopathie en complément avec les antibios qui peut aider, ça a beau être décrié ça fonctionne plutôt bien sur les animaux  :: 

Edit messages croisés : s'il n'a pas de diarrhée c'est déjà ça.

----------


## Columba

> Notre véto, on le connait mal car on n'est pas installés ici depuis longtemps. On y a été qu'une fois en consultation pour un chat. Et le véto qui fait les chats/chien n'est pas le même que celui qui fait les oiseaux (mais pas les pigeons).
> On a conscience que c'est grave, mais on ne peut pas faire grand chose de plus puisque tous les autres vétos contactés refusent de le soigner ou de nous aider.  
> Après il ne maigrit pas, il s'est au contraire bien remplumé. Il mange bien, boit bien, et n'a pas de diarrhée. Il me semble qu'il se développe bien, il commence même à roucouler.


Ben alors, qu'est-ce qu'il vous fait dire que c'est la salmonellose s'il n'a pas de symptôme (ou très peu) ? 

S'il a juste de l'arthrite à une patte ou une aile, ce peut être due à une carence alimentaire ou une blessure quelconque qui n'a rien à voir avec cette maladie (dans ce cas, tant mieux hein !).

----------


## Aelis

Il des enflures au niveau de l'articulation des ailes et on a l'impression que ça le gène pour voler.  Du coup il ne fait que voleter, et encore, très peu. Son comportement aussi. Il a tendance à tourner sur lui même et pencher la tête. On a remarqué aussi une sorte de voile blanc sur un il.

----------


## Columba

Ce peut être des symptômes de PMV aussi, ou des séquelles :/ (le fait qu'il tourne en rond, torticolis et atteinte des yeux). Les symptômes nerveux peuvent aussi être dus à du parasitisme (certains vers produisent des toxines qui donnent ce type de symptômes). Ce n'est pas forcément le plus courant ceci dit.

Les inflammations des articulations, j'ai eu le cas sur un pigeon voyageur de fond qui ne pouvait plus du tout voler, l'inflammation a duré vraiment longtemps (aux deux ailes), et pendant 6 mois il était incapable de voler. C'était vraiment une blessure importante musculaire due au fait d'avoir volé très longtemps jusqu'à pratiquement mourir d'épuisement. Il a été sous AI un moment car beaucoup de douleurs.

 Après j'ai eu d'autres oiseaux accidentés aussi avec des inflammations (fractures, luxations, entorses) mais ça se résorbait classiquement au bout d'une à 3 semaines. Donc le pigeon était non volant quelques semaines seulement et l'inflammation se réduisait dans ce laps de temps. Juste le cal osseux sur certains oiseaux qui fait comme une boule au niveau de l'articulation, mais ça s'est pas grand chose. Souvent ça limite l'extension de l'aile, mais certains pigeons re-volent malgré tout.

----------


## Aelis

Je ne connaissais pas la pmv, ça fait peur ! 😟

----------


## Columba

Si ça fait plus de 3 semaines que tu l'as, ce sont des séquelles et il a surmonté la maladie  :: 

Passé ce laps de temps le pigeon atteint n'est plus source de contamination pour les autres pigeons. Par contre si c'est ça il gardera des troubles nerveux toute sa vie, il n'y a rien à faire de ce côté. Le virus provoque très spécifiquement une atteinte du système nerveux et se traduit par des problèmes neuro. 

En tout cas tu en sauras plus avec la visite véto.

----------


## Aelis

ok. De toute façon on verra bien avec la visite véto. je compte les jours ! En attendant on le surveille, et on prends bien soin de lui. C'est marrant parce que son caractère s'affirme de jour en jour, il est attachant ce piou piou.

----------


## Columba

Oui tant qu'il a l'air en forme, qu'il mange bien, qu'il ne maigrit pas et que son transit est OK, ça devrait aller  ::

----------


## Aelis

Rdv véto passé. Le véto l'a trouvé en forme. On est inquiétés pour rien je crois. C'est vrai que ces derniers jours il m'avait l'air plutôt bien. A priori il mange bien, ses plumes sont belles. Par contre il faut qu'il se muscle. 
On a aussi une pommade pour son il qui est voilé. J'espère que ça va lui faire du bien.

----------


## Aelis

Mon homme m'a raconté un peu plus la visite véto. A priori la véto est très bien, spécialisée dans les oiseaux et connaît bien les pigeons. Elle a dit en regardant ses plumes qu'il avait du être stressé à un moment de sa vie. Elle a donné quelques conseils pour son alimentation. Elle l'a trouvé notre piou piou très sympathique !

----------


## Torie

Une photo peut-être du piou piou !?

----------


## Aelis

Il faudra que je mette des photos quand je serai sur l'ordinateur, car j'ai l'impression que depuis le téléphone on ne peut pas ?

----------


## Aelis

Il est beau !

----------


## Aelis

Voilà une photo de notre Piou piou, mais bon, ce n'est pas facile, il avait la bougeotte, ce soir ! il est tellement curieux ...

----------


## Columba

> oh oui très ! 
> 
> "hey l'humaine, ramasse ma gamelle ! mais j'te surveille "
> Pièce jointe 413307


Tu as récupéré un pigeon Xaros ?  ::

----------


## Ptite Chouette

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé un pigeon la semaine dernière, un bébé presque sevré, que j'ai cru mort sur la route. En fait il était tombé du nid et s'était cogné la tête ; il était plein d'égratignures, je l'ai ramené chez moi et je l'ai soigné (j'ai déjà de l'expérience avec un choucas "unijambiste" et un poussin de geai d'une semaine aux ailes fracturées que j'avais soigné grâce à un véto vraiment génial ; la LPO et autres centres me disant de le laisser car c'est un nuisible et deux ailes cassées c'est irréparable sauf que l'oiseau a pu être relâché, pas de problèmes d'imprégnation car contact avec d'autres oiseaux adultes plus farouches dans la forêt où était sa volière, et totalement remis !)

Sauf que je n'ai pas d'expérience avec les pigeons, et comme je suis étudiante j'ai peur de ne pas lui consacrer assez de temps en semaine. (pendant mes vacances je faisais FA pour des corvidés irrelâchables comme expliqué ci-dessus, le temps de leur trouver une association qui les prenne ou une place libre chez mon véto, mais je n'ai pas beaucoup de vacances en ce moment).

Donc je le fais sortir, je lui donne des graines de ce type : "Grain de Vie - mélange frugivore" qu'il aime beaucoup, mais je me dis qu'il doit avoir besoin d'autres choses peut-être ? De la verdure ?
Il est un peu farouche, mais il ne sait pas voler ; il ne se perche jamais dans sa cage (c'est une cage à chinchilla je crois ; je n'ai plus ma volière ; au moins a-t-il la place de battre des ailes). Quand il sort il utilise ses ailes par contre, il faut bien que Monsieur se muscle ! Par contre j'ai aussi remarqué qu'il frissonnait beaucoup, est-ce normal ? Je l'ai mis dans ma chambre en pensant qu'il avait froid dans le salon, mais ça n'a rien changé. Il ne fait pas ça quand il a peur : cela lui arrive même quand il dort, alors qu'il n'a pas l'air malade.

Et j'ai cherché mais à Toulouse aucun véto ne se charge des pigeons, et la LPO m'a même été déconseillée car elle les "néglige" comparé aux oiseaux protégés. Je crois que je vais le garder, mais j'ai peur qu'il ne se débrouille pas si je lui laisse la liberté quand il sera grand, justement parce qu'il n'aura pas rencontré ses semblables. Par contre si je le relâche à un endroit où il y a beaucoup de pigeons, comme l'église d'un village, est-ce qu'il pourra s'intégrer ?

J'ai aussi peur qu'il ne puisse voler correctement car il n'est pas très endurant ; les sorties semblent même le fatiguer et alors que la cage n'est pas trop en hauteur, il n'arrive pas à rentrer tout seul. Est-ce en relation avec ses frissons ? Je vais peut-être lui acheter des vitamines, mais quand j'ai contacté mon véto, il m'a expliqué que c'était parce qu'il était encore petit. Pourtant il est de bonne taille, ce loulou !

Pourriez-vous m'aider ? Maintenant que j'ai fait des recherches infructueuses chez les asso près de Toulouse j'assumerai le fait de m'en occuper ou de le réhabiliter jusqu'au bout, évidemment. Mais je m'inquiète pour lui 
Voici des photos des premiers jours :

Et aujourd'hui :


Bien que la cage soit ouverte, Monsieur n'a pas envie de sortir ce matin. Il est vraiment pacha cet oiseau

Voilà
Merci d'avance,

Ptite Chouette  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir Ptite Chouette,

Je ne suis pas spécialiste, alors je te mets le lien d'une page pleine de renseignements : http://sos-pigeons.forumactif.org/t1...geons-rescapes

et celui d'une page fb si tu as un compte : https://www.facebook.com/groups/lapalomatriste/

Peut-être lui mettre une bouillotte si tu as l'impression qu'il a froid.

Merci pour lui  ::

----------


## Ptite Chouette

Merci Phacélie, je vais poster sur le forum SOS-Pigeons, et j'ai consulté le site de Lapalomatriste, je trouve ça génial que des personnes s'occuppent si bien des pigeons ! J'irai aussi voir la page Facebook de l'association.

Je vous donnerai des nouvelles du petit loulou en espérant qu'il puisse être relâché !

----------


## phacélie

Je t'en prie  :: 
Oh oui, des nouvelles ça fait toujours plaisir  :Smile:

----------


## Kyt's

La faim mène à tout :

https://www.facebook.com/10000693621...1634446411075/

----------


## doriant

mdrrr et le chat il se dit qu'il ya un truc qui va pas mais il sait pas quoi non plus !!

----------


## Ptite Chouette

Des nouvelles du pigeon roux : j'ai posté sur SOS-pigeons et on m'a renseignée, mon protégé n'a rien d'anormal, il est juste un peu jeune, même le fait qu'il tremble est courant chez les petits pigeons mais ce n'est pas inquiétant.

Il n'y aura donc aucun souci pour son avenir, je suis vraiment heureuse pour lui ! 

Merci encore, 
Stella

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Hey l'humaine, pense a me remettre des graines demain !

----------


## Aniky

Il esttrop mimi Ptite Chouette mais méfie toi il ne faut pas lui faire plein de papouilles car sinon il risque d'être trop apprivoisé pour être remis dehors. 

Merci Columba pour avoir animé un peu le topic !  Ici Akuma et Tenshi ont bien grandi et se sont séparés après avoir été en couple.  Petite photo prise hier des deux entrain de se baigner:


Le-Pigeon-Blanc est malheureusement mort d'une hémoragie intestinale (découverte seulement après autopsie) en 3 jours je n'ai rien pu faire ca a été très dur pour ca que j'avais délaissé la page. Il était adorable et très gentil. Une petite photo de lui entrain de montrer à Akuma et Tenshi (qui se retrouvent orphelin pour la 2em fois) comment se nourrir vu qu'il les avait adopté. J'avais jamais vu ca chez un pigeon célibataire avec de grand pigeonneaux, il leur donnait la béquée et était très patient avec eux car il s'en ai pris des coup d'ailes lol.


Vladimir (le pigeon voyageur allemand) a bien repris du poil de la bête et est toujours aussi expressif car peureux il rouroute des que je bouge mais pas méchant car quand je le prends je n'ai pas le droit à des coups de bec ni d'aile. Il a énormément grossi ! Il faudrait que je poste le avant/après.


Entre temps j'ai attrapé un jeune pigeon qui trainait depuis bien 4 semaines avec des fils aux pattes et que je n'arrivais aps a attraper. Je l'ai desentravé et libéré.

Depuis trois semaines j'ai un autre pigeon qui avait les pattes attachées aussi mais en plus était bien maigre. malheureusement il ets toujours très mou et ne grossit pas je pense que ca va être direction véto avant de le relacher.

Je n'ai aucune piste/adoptant pour aucun des trois adoptable :/ 

Je mettrais plus souvent des photos, bientôt je vais recevoir un nouveau model de couches pour pigeon, j'ai hate de tester !

----------


## phacélie

Jolies photos, Aniky  :: 

Ici, il n'y a que des ramiers, par grandes bandes qui s'envolent des arbres dès qu'on passe en dessous : je me demande pourquoi ils ont ce comportement, il me semble qu'ils seraient bien plus en sécurité s'ils y restaient, surtout quand il y a des chasseurs.

----------


## Origan

Coucou, je rejoins le topic car on va sans doute devoir récupérer sous peu 2 tourterelles qui ne sont jamais sorties de leur volière extérieure (environ 2-3 m2, les pauvres).

Avez-vous des conseils pour fabriquer une volière d'extérieur à pas trop cher (endroits/sites où le grillage n'est pas cher par exemple, j'ai regardé à Brico depot, c'est super cher Oo ) ? Les pièges à éviter ?
Et surtout, car ma mère risque de leur ouvrir alors que le coin pullule de chats et qu'elles n'ont jamais volé et je ne peux garder l'oeil sans cesse sur ma mère, un site compétent expliquant comment habituer ses tourterelles à revenir ?
Je ne connais strictement rien en maintenance correcte de tourterelles. :/

----------


## phacélie

Un cadenas pour empêcher ta mère d'ouvrir intempestivement?  ::

----------


## Origan

Ah ben oui, spa con   ::  C'est tout bête en plus  :: 
Elle râlera encore (et fera peut-être même une deuxième ouverture, ça se sent que je me méfie d'elle ? ).

----------


## Aniky

> Coucou, je rejoins le topic car on va sans doute devoir récupérer sous peu 2 tourterelles qui ne sont jamais sorties de leur volière extérieure (environ 2-3 m2, les pauvres).
> 
> Avez-vous des conseils pour fabriquer une volière d'extérieur à pas trop cher (endroits/sites où le grillage n'est pas cher par exemple, j'ai regardé à Brico depot, c'est super cher Oo ) ? Les pièges à éviter ?
> Et surtout, car ma mère risque de leur ouvrir alors que le coin pullule de chats et qu'elles n'ont jamais volé et je ne peux garder l'oeil sans cesse sur ma mère, un site compétent expliquant comment habituer ses tourterelles à revenir ?
> Je ne connais strictement rien en maintenance correcte de tourterelles. :/


coucou, surtout ne t'amuses pas à tenter le vol libre en espérant qu'elles reviennent car il y a de fortes chances pour qu'elles ne le fassent pas et risquent de se faire bouffer par des prédateurs ne sachant pas les reconnaitre. 
Je trouve l'idée du cadenas pas mal, tu peux peut être faire passer le truc à ta maman en lui disant que c'est pour éviter que des chats n'ouvrent leur volière (c'est arrivé au refuge ou j'étais bénévole :/)
 Pour ce qui est des matériaux je sais pas quoi te dire, tu peux peut être en trouver (style perroquet) d'occaz sur le b*n coin.

Ici c'est le drame  digne des feux de l'amour : Akuma et Tenshi ont mi fin à leurs relation  incestueuse. Tenshi s'est entiché du beau et grand pigeon Allemand  Vladimir qui a fini par céder à ses multiples avances. 
 Il a bien tenté de  lui faire comprendre à coup de bec et roucoulement très sourd et profond  que ca ne l’intéressait pas mais les papouilles/câlins volés et répétés  de Tenshi pendant qu'il faisait sa toilette  et ses position suggestives ont fini par avoir raison de lui. Le tout  sous les yeux de la pauvre Akuma laissé pour compte qui a assisté aux  ébats de ses messieurs et a voulu les rejoindre, surtout en entendant la  puissante voix suave de Vladimir faisant l'appel  du nid. Elle s'est faîte jetté comme une malpropre par son ex. 

 La question est  parviendra t elle à le reconquérir ? La relation du nouveau couple va t  elle durer ? Vladimir est il sérieux envers le pauvre Tenshi ou ne fait  il que jouer avec lui pour satisfaire ses besoins  naturels en en cherchant qu'un plan Q avec ce qu'il a sous la patte ? La  suite au prochaine épisode lol. 

 Ces pigeons c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi, qu'est ce que j'ai foiré dans leur éducation XD

 Va falloir que je fasse gaffe ou je mets les doigts pour enlever le flightsuit de Tenshi beuk....

----------


## Ptite Chouette

En effet mon petit pigeon est apprivoisé et on m'a conseillé de le garder. Mais un vétérinaire à la retraite pense pouvoir le réensauvager pour lui permettre de rejoindre les autres pigeons "sauvages". Il a des volières et s'occupe très bien des oiseaux.

Je ne veux pas que mon petit pigeon vive toute sa vie dans une cage, probablement sans pouvoir former de couple ni sentir le vent dans ses plumes. Ce n'est pas une vraie vie : il n'est pas handicapé et il a tout pour devenir un vrai oiseau libre ! Je ne vais quand même pas l'en priver pour le plaisir d'avoir un animal de compagnie alors que je suis étudiante 

Le voici ; c'est un bel oiseau (comparé au tout début !), très doux, mais aussi très farouche avec les autres personnes. C'est déjà bien : il est au moins un peu sauvage !

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Il est absolument magnifique. Et c'est très bien ce que tu fais pour lui  !

----------


## Origan

> coucou, surtout ne t'amuses pas à tenter le vol libre en espérant qu'elles reviennent car il y a de fortes chances pour qu'elles ne le fassent pas et risquent de se faire bouffer par des prédateurs ne sachant pas les reconnaitre. 
> Je trouve l'idée du cadenas pas mal, tu peux peut être faire passer le truc à ta maman en lui disant que c'est pour éviter que des chats n'ouvrent leur volière (c'est arrivé au refuge ou j'étais bénévole :/)
>  Pour ce qui est des matériaux je sais pas quoi te dire, tu peux peut être en trouver (style perroquet) d'occaz sur le b*n coin.[...]


Oui, je lui dirais que c'est pour les chats ou pour son chien, elle ne va pas le gober mais ça sauvera les apparences. 

Les cages et volières d'occasion que je trouve sont ridiculement petites ou alors bien au dessus de mes moyens. Je pensais plutôt à des endroits où acheter poteaux et grillage à poules à bas prix.
Pour l'enclos des chats, on avait récupéré un vieux grillage usagé mais nous n'en avons plus suffisamment. 

J'ai lu la suite avec en tête la voix off d'un soap opera pourri  :Big Grin:

----------


## Columba

Origan, ce sont des tourterelles rieuses ? Leur volière faisait 2 ou 3 m2 au sol ? 
Pour un couple, franchement c'est un espace tout à fait correct. Dans ma volière extérieure, je compte entre 1 et 2 m2 au sol par individu. Elles sont une douzaine dans 15m2 actuellement (mais on déjà été plus nombreuses, je séparais certains couples en période estivale car elles sont territoriales). Les tourterelles rieuses sont des oiseaux très calmes, peu farouches et qui volent assez peu. Ce n'est pas comme certains oiseaux très actifs qui nécessitent de très grand volume pour être bien dans leurs plumes et en bonne santé. 

Perso je te déconseille les grillages à poules sur la durée et pour protéger des prédateurs. Ces grillages laissent passer les rongeurs et les petits mustélidés (belettes). Un rat peut facilement tuer une tourterelle, là où il ne représente pas trop de danger pour une poule. 

Je n'utilise pour ma part que du grillage galvanisé soudé maille carré 13x13 mm. C'est cher à l'achat mais c'est très durable. Idem pour les poteaux et planches, on a acheté tout en pin traité (pas de châtaignier ou acacia à l'époque ^^), la volière a plus de 10 ans (avec des tourterelles rieuses âgées entre 8 et 16 ans) et ne se dégrade pas. J'ai fait une fois un traitement de lasure extérieure il y a quelques années, et ça tient vraiment bien. On a toujours acheté en magasins de bricolage classique, en comparant les prix entre concurrents, il y a des achats qu'on avait fait à Brico dép*t, Cast*rama etc. J'ai pas trop de bon plan à te proposer, désolée  :: 

Et même si ça été évoqué plus haut, surtout ne fait pas sortir les tourterelles hors de leur cage/volière dans ton jardin. Elles ne peuvent pas être élevées en semi-liberté comme les pigeons.

----------


## Origan

Je ne savais pas ce qu'étaient les rieuses, j'ai cherché, elles y ressemblent. 

D'accord, merci. Je leur ferait quand même plus grand que leur espace actuel. Donc plutôt du grillage solide. Faut-il l'enterrer profondément ou mieux faire le bas en dur ?

----------


## Columba

Au départ j'avais pris le parti d'enterrer le grillage mais ça n'a pas toujours été suffisant pour empêcher les rongeurs. Du coup j'ai bétonné et mis une litière au sol, simple d'entretien, ça limite le parasitisme et les oiseaux sont à l'abri et au sec. Pour ma volière telle qu'elle est construite, c'est l'idéal.

 Sinon tu peux faire une tranchée autour avec un muret en béton. Certains font ça, c'est plus efficace qu'un grillage enterré et ça permet de garder un sol "naturel"dans la volière. Quand on a une grande volière ou peu d'oiseaux c'est l'idéal je trouve. Tu peux y mettre un peu de végétation par exemple ^^ Avec un couple de tourterelles tu auras peu de salissement, donc selon la surface de la volière, tu peux garder un sol naturel sans que cela soit difficile d'entretien.

----------


## Origan

Merci de tes conseils. 
Que de frais !

----------


## Columba

Après il y a toujours moyen de faire différemment ^^ Moi j'ai fait du gros oeuvre parce que j'ai une quarantaine d'oiseaux à héberger. Ca a été un gros budget. Mais je pense que pour le bois (planches, piquets etc) tu peux essayer d'en trouver à récupérer. J'ai fait un enclos pas trop mal pour mes lapins en bois de palettes par exemple. J'ai fait aussi une volière avec du bois de récup (piquets d'acacia et planches d'une scierie...).Tu peux t'inspirer des volières toutes faites du commerce pour en faire une avec tes petites mains. Il suffit que le bois soit traité (ou de remettre une couche de lasure si besoin) en principe c'est du solide. 

Le plus onéreux restera le grillage je pense.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

oh oui c'est cher les installations pour oiseaux ... une catastrophe, et le probleme c'est de faire quelque chose qui tient dans le temps

----------


## Columba

En parlant de ça, je suis en train de refaire des casiers à pigeons, et je me tâte pour les couleurs  ::  Les premiers que j'ai fait (il y a plus ou moins 10 ans) sont rouge et jaune avec des grilles de protection bleues : 



Depuis ils ont changé de place dans le pigeonnier mais ils sont toujours intacts. 
Je suis donc en train de faire une série de 4 casiers (pour 4 couples), je me demande si je ne vais pas les peindre en bleu et jaune. 

Ca fera les couleurs de la maison Gryffondor et celles de Serdaigle  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

::

----------


## Columba

Oui je suis en train de relire les Harry Potter pardon  ::  A la base j'avais pris le rouge et jaune car ce sont les couleurs que les pigeons perçoivent le mieux ! J'ai peins le perchoir d'envol de cette façon, pour qu'il soit visible de très haut dans le ciel. Du coup j'avais fait pareil avec les casiers. Et c'est plus fun comme ça  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Cracra Bancale qui fait toujours caca de sa branche ... Mais qui est réglé comme une poule et rentre dès que la pénombre s'installe  :: 



(ce week end ca va etre nettoyage et brossage de tout ca !)

----------


## Aelis

Je viens donnée quelques nouvelles de notre Piou Piou. Il va bien, son œil s'est bien remis grâce au traitement véto. Il est sympa mais il a son petit caractère : si il n'est pas content il nous becque. Par contre il sait aussi nous montrer quand il est content. Il ne sait pas encore voler, il a du mal, même si on voit qu'il s'entraine...

----------


## Columba

Petit racontage de vie  :: 

Demain je vais essayer d'aller à une réunion où j'ai été promptement invitée. Il s'agit de la réunion annuelle du club colombophile local. Je n'aime pas trop trop les éleveurs de pigeons, peut être d'autant plus les colombophiles, mais j'ai racheté des oiseaux à un ancien éleveur, et normalement je devrais adhérer à une asso colombophile pour avoir le droit de les détenir et les faire voler. Il y a aussi le fait que j'ai besoin de leur aide pour faire vacciner mes oiseaux (ils font une commande groupée du vaccin, qui revient à très cher et qui est gâché quand on l'achète individuellement car une dose est prévue pour 100 oiseaux). 

Potentiellement je devrais laisser aussi quelques jeunes à mes pigeons voyageurs pour qu'ils n'aient pas l'idée de retourner dans leur maison d'origine (où leur volière a été détruite). C'est à seulement quelques km et ses cochons-là risquent fortement de vouloir y retourner. Ce sont des pigeons de 2018 donc j'espère avoir toutes les chances qu'ils restent chez moi, mais ce sont de très bons pigeons voyageurs donc avec un fort attachement à leur lieu de naissance. Je leur prendrais peut être un lot de bagues pour identifier les jeunes voyageurs d'ici, ainsi ils seront inscrits au fichier.

Autant vous dire que j'ai peur qu'ils me tiennent la jambe pendant des heures pour me parler des concours même si j'ai déjà dit que je n'étais pas intéressée pour faire des courses avec mes voyageurs. Je n'ai pas du tout la même vision qu'eux concernant les pigeons. J'ai horreur des concours et de la sélection qu'ils pratiquent sur les oiseaux. OK l'élevage sélectionne des beaux animaux, mais ça reste très cruel. Pour eux un pigeon c'est avant tout un numéro, et si c'est un "mauvais" numéro, au mieux il mérite la casserole... 

Voilà ça risque d'être intéressant  ::

----------


## Origan

Alors, finalement, j'ai trouvé du grillage galvanisé 8 mm d'épaisseur à petits carreaux. 80€ :/ Je peux faire tomber à 60€ si je fais une partie de l'enclos-volière en planches (et ça coupera le vent, non ?). Avec le bois de charpente pour faire les poteaux, on est à un peu plus de 120€, peut-être 140€ si je ne trouve pas de planches de récupération.
2,5m sur 2,5m, ça irait donc pour deux tourterelles rieuses ? C'est le double, peut-être le triple de leur espace actuel. 

Sous un noyer, ça irait comme emplacement ? 
C'est un coin de jardin squatté par une tourterelle (j'ignore à qui elle est, elle vient manger chez nous à côté du gang de moineaux) et un groupe de moineaux. Je n'ai pas beaucoup d'autre emplacement possible dans le terrain de ma mère.

----------


## phacélie

C'est peut-être une tourterelle turque (sauvage), ta visiteuse, Origan.

----------


## Origan

Peut-être, elle ressemble à une rieuse en tout cas.

Et je me suis trompée, le noyer est plus loin. 
On a 2 semaines pour fabriquer la volière (et je n'ai toujours pas de voiture).

----------


## Columba

> Alors, finalement, j'ai trouvé du grillage galvanisé 8 mm d'épaisseur à petits carreaux. 80 :/ Je peux faire tomber à 60 si je fais une partie de l'enclos-volière en planches (et ça coupera le vent, non ?). Avec le bois de charpente pour faire les poteaux, on est à un peu plus de 120, peut-être 140 si je ne trouve pas de planches de récupération.
> 2,5m sur 2,5m, ça irait donc pour deux tourterelles rieuses ? C'est le double, peut-être le triple de leur espace actuel. 
> 
> Sous un noyer, ça irait comme emplacement ? 
> C'est un coin de jardin squatté par une tourterelle (j'ignore à qui elle est, elle vient manger chez nous à côté du gang de moineaux) et un groupe de moineaux. Je n'ai pas beaucoup d'autre emplacement possible dans le terrain de ma mère.


2.5 m de côté pour un seul couple c'est un palace  :Smile:  

Oui le mieux est de faire 2 voir 3 côtés pleins et la façade de la volière grillagée. Je fais comme ça chez moi pour protéger les tourterelles qui craignent quand même pas mal l'humidité et les courants d'air. 

L'emplacement c'est comme tu veux, l'idéal c'est d'avoir soit un mur ou une haie pour casser le vent et protéger des intempéries. Après elle peut tout aussi bien être en plein milieu d'une pelouse si elle est conçue avec des murs pleins ^^ 

Sinon et bien super sympa la réunion avec les colombophiles de chez moi ! Ils étaient très ouverts et sympathiques. D'autres éleveurs présents ne faisaient pas non plus concourir leurs oiseaux, car ils ont des pigeons par "plaisir" de s'en occuper, voir pour le plaisir (esthétique ? technique) d'avoir un pigeonnier chez eux. Bien qu'il y avait surtout des mordus de courses et de concours, ils comprenaient très bien qu'on puisse s'attacher aux oiseaux et ne pas vouloir risquer qu'ils se perdent ou se blessent. On a pu échanger sur les pigeons (les soins, la maintenance etc) en très bonne intelligence et en respectant les points de vue de chacun.  J'ai trouvé ça très enrichissant  :Smile:

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

J'aurais cohabité quelques mois avec cet adorable pigeon que j'avais surnommé Bancale de manière rigolote, et ça lui est resté ...

Aniky l'a sauvé, pour la soulager je l'ai pris en FA en quelques sortes, aujourd'hui je l'ai attrapé, pas un coup d'ailes, pas un coup de bec, il avait fini par accepter que j'étais son amie et que je ne forçais jamais le contact, j'ai nettoyé et rassembler ses affaires

et dès demain, Aniky l'emmenera vers sa nouvelle famille ... nous ésperons qu'il y aura bientot, quelque part, une femelle, elle aussi amoindrie, pour lui tenir compagnie toute sa vie, il aura une belle vie là bas

j'ai adoré m'en occuper voir son emerveillement, je regrette de ne pas avoir osé l'installer dehors plus tot, il s'y plaisait tellement ...

J'ai hâte de le voir et de le savoir installé

Au revoir Bancale  ::

----------


## Torie

Beau gosse le bancale   :: 
La cantine a été bonne, il est bien dodu ....çà plaira à une pigeonne. 
 Bonne route  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Bancale est arrivé a bon port, il est très bien installé, sa nouvelle maman est deja fan de lui

----------


## Origan

Question enclos extérieur : que mettez-vous comme toit ?

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

ici rien, mais si c'estpour ta voliere, tu as la tole plate ou ondulée (a faire en pente evidemment) ou le toit goudronné

ou alors le tuiler

----------


## Columba

Tu as le choix : tôle ondulée (ou "bac acier"), plaque en fibre de verre ou polycarbonate (alvéolé). 

J'ai utilisé de préférence le bac acier et la fibre de verre (ce qui donne un toit qui laisse passer la lumière). C'est plutôt économique et ça n'a pas bougé depuis 2009.

----------


## Aniky

> Sinon et bien super sympa la réunion avec les colombophiles de chez moi ! Ils étaient très ouverts et sympathiques. D'autres éleveurs présents ne faisaient pas non plus concourir leurs oiseaux, car ils ont des pigeons par "plaisir" de s'en occuper, voir pour le plaisir (esthétique ? technique) d'avoir un pigeonnier chez eux. Bien qu'il y avait surtout des mordus de courses et de concours, ils comprenaient très bien qu'on puisse s'attacher aux oiseaux et ne pas vouloir risquer qu'ils se perdent ou se blessent. On a pu échanger sur les pigeons (les soins, la maintenance etc) en très bonne intelligence et en respectant les points de vue de chacun.  J'ai trouvé ça très enrichissant


C'est cool quand ca se passe comme ca. Ici une personne m'a dit qu'un de ses amis éleveur  chercher à se séparer de ses pigeons de race (mais n'a pas pu me dire quelle race) et quand j'ai demandé ce qu'il allait en faire si ils ne trouvaient pas preneur il a mimé une torsion des cervicales :/ 
Il m'a proposait si j'en voulais mais je n'ai vraiment pas asse d'espace ici. Je vais dailleurs déménager pour avoir une pièce pour les oiseaux.

Il se trouve qu'a peine Bancale parti chez son adoptante me revoilà avec un nouveau tout petit pigeon. Je ne suis pas certaine qu'il survivre pas contre vu son état (ca ne se voit pas sur la photo mais il est extrêmement maigre, bourré de poux et a une odeur caractéristique du petit pigeon malade). Là il est sous antibio et je lui ai donné de la semoule de blé puis je passerai demains au céréales tipiak cuites puis petites graines. 

Je ne sais pas quoi faire d'un pigeon qui est tout le temps "fatigué", il n'est pas spécialement gros et fait beaucoup de tri dans ses graines. Du coup je me demande si je dois le relâcher ou non :/

----------


## Columba

Il est trop mignon ce petit pigeonneau ! J'adore les petits blancs mouchetés comme ceux-là. 

N'hésite pas à lui filer du Nutribird, et quelques croquettes chatons (2 par repas par ex). Pour les pigeons rachitiques (ou retard de croissance...), les croquettes sont vraiment un super complément alimentaire pour pallier au manque de protéines qu'ils ont pu avoir. Après une fois qu'il commence à reprendre du poids, tu peux bien sûr stopper et le laisser aux graines (pour tourterelles dans un premier temps).

----------


## Aniky

Merci, il va bien pour le moment mais est toujours un peu faible. Par rpécaution je l'ai placé sous antibio car il avait une odeur caractéristique. 

Et oui il ets adorable !! Dur dur de résister à la tentation de lui faire des papouilles (il se laisse faire: j'ai craqué  une fois). J'évite au maximum le contacte et il reste en face d'un autre pigeon en soin. Ca va être folklo car je dois descendre dans le sud le 22 décembre. Je ne sais aps comment je vais m'organiser avec 5 pigeons :/ Je suis déjà partie avec 3 qui tenaient dans la même caisse de transport mais là ca ne sera pas possible.  Après peut être qu'il sera relâchable avant; j'ai peur de le garder trop longtemsp et qu'il ne sache pas se débrouiller seul mais aussid e le relacher trop tot.

----------


## Columba

Pour ce qui est du petit jeune, là oui je pense que d'ici 2 semaines ça sera trop juste pour le lâcher :/ 

Après globalement je ne suis pas trop de bon conseil, je ne relâche pas à cette période de l'année (sauf s'ils sont intégrés à mon groupe).

----------


## Ptite Chouette

Mon jeune pigeon était lui aussi très faible et bien "amoché" quand je l'ai ramassé dans la rue, mais même s'il lui a fallu presque un mois pour retrouver la forme, il est très beau maintenant.

Il était toujours couché mais quand ses ailes ont été prêtes, il n'a pas résisté très longtemps à les essayer... et aujourd'hui c'est un bel oiseau, même s'il est encore un peu déplumé là où se trouvent ses cicatrices !

Ton petit devrait bien être remis grâce à tes soins !

Ptite Chouette

----------


## Origan

On va devoir ramener les tourterelles ce soir, et finir l'enclos demain. Elles vont devoir attendre dans une cage à lapin. On serait bien revenu les chercher lundi ou mardi mais en ce moment, il gèle fort le matin et il n'y a plus personne là-bas pour leur mettre de l'eau. Finalement, pour l'enclos, on a opté pour du 2m sur 3m et ça parait énorme comparé à leur espace actuel. 
Faut aussi que je retrouve mon cadenas, ma mère a encore évoqué le fait de les lâcher dans la nature "puisque les chasseurs ne chassent pas de tourterelles" (ben voyons...) alors même que je venais de lui dire qu'elles n'avaient jamais vraiment volé de leur vie...

----------


## krissou

> Faut aussi que je retrouve mon cadenas, ma mère a encore évoqué le fait de les lâcher dans la nature "puisque les chasseurs ne chassent pas de tourterelles" (ben voyons...) alors même que je venais de lui dire qu'elles n'avaient jamais vraiment volé de leur vie...


Tu pourras dire à ta mère que, de toutes façons, on ne relâche jamais des oiseaux dans la nature en plein hiver (sauf si on a l'intention de les faire mourir de faim et de froid !). Et les chasseurs ne sont pas le seul danger qui menace les oiseaux  ! J'espère qu'elle n'essaiera pas de le faire à ton insu.

----------


## Origan

Les tourterelles vivaient déjà dehors, avec leurs gamelles d'eau qui gelaient, seulement protégées par des baffes plastiques. 
Ma mère agit la plupart du temps en fourbe (car elle sait qu'elle va avoir un refus si elle demande, donc elle ne demande pas ou joue la comédie) mais j'ai ramené 2 gros verrous pour la porte. 
Ce matin, tout est gelé, on va attendre 10h30 avant de se remettre à finir l'enclos.
Les tourterelles ont été hyper calmes durant le trajet et cette nuit. Elles sont au garage pour éviter les trop grosses différences de température par rapport à leur quotidien. 
Il faut aussi qu'on leur construise des perchoirs, des nids, des balançoires. Tout le côté nord de l'enclos sera clôturé entièrement de planches, c'est le côté le plus venteux. 
Une partie de l'enclos sera seulement en grillage, et l'autre sera protégé par des planches et un toit. On va laisser la moitié du sol avec l'herbe, et dans le coin protégé, côté porte, on va poser des dalles au sol. L'espace jardin et l'espace maison. 

Impossible de savoir leur âge : quand j'ai demandé, la mère de mon copain nous a sorti l'année d'acquisition des premières tourterelles (les ancêtres de celles-ci) et elle ne se souvient pas du reste. Dans mon souvenir, il y a 5-6 ans, il n'en restait qu'une et elle en avait pris une autre (mais je confonds peut-être avec ses perruches -mortes depuis).

----------


## krissou

Tu as raison de protéger ton abri du vent. Les tourterelles craignent surtout les courants d'air et l'humidité. 
L'idéal est que ta volière ait 3 côtés en dur et un seul côté en grillage.
Pour empecher l'eau de geler, tu peux essayer de poser le récipient sur un morceau de polystyrène qui l'isolera si il est posé sur le sol.

----------


## Origan

Les tourterelles sont dans leur volière. On a fait un endroit abrité de trois côtés et un espace totalement à découvert qu'elles aiment bien (elles ont 4 fois plus d'espace qu'auparavant, elles volent !). Evidemment, les trois chattes du voisin sont venues voir et tenter d'y entrer mais elles se sont vite calmées quand elles ont compris qu'elles n'y arriveraient pas. Les tourterelles sont habituées à se faire observer par les chats là où elles étaient avant donc elles n'ont pas stressé. 
Elles sont très peu farouches, très calmes. Pour les déplacer, on leur glisse une courte branche sous le ventre, elles s'y posent et se laissent promener ainsi, c'est amusant  :: 
Mais cela fait des années qu'elles vivent ensemble sans pondre (et tant mieux !), on pense qu'il s'agit de 2 mâles. L'une des deux a été achetée il y a des années pour remplacer la femelle décédée de l'autre. J'ignore totalement laquelle est la plus vieille.

J'ai appris que les tourterelles aiment bien prendre des bains, donc au retour du printemps, on va voir à leur mettre une "piscine" dans l'espace à découvert. 
Et là, on réfléchit à leur faire comme une espèce de buisson en bas, avec des grosses branches, histoire d'avoir aussi des perchoirs plus près des graines au sol (elles préfèrent ça à la mangeoire, donc on continuera à semer des graines au sol régulièrement en plus de la mangeoire) et du bol d'eau.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Tu nous fera une petite photo  ? Pour le puisson pourquoi ne pas carrément en planter un   ?

----------


## Origan

J'ai plusieurs photos mais encore dans l'APN ! On n'a pas encore fini d'aménager et de peindre (on va faire comme l'abris-bois : peinture à la farine, ça tient bien et c'est pas cher, ça fait 2 ans et demi que l'abri-bois arbore son rouge à la farine sans pâlir).

Oui, pourquoi pas planter, mais je n'ai pas du tout la main verte, j'aurais peur de tuer la plante.  ::

----------


## Origan

Et depuis hier, la tourterelle sauvage (ou relâchée ?) squatte le dessus de la volière. C'est la même qu'hier car elle a les plumes au sommet du crâne ébouriffées. Elle ressemble vraiment aux deux de belle-maman, vu de loin.
Est-ce que c'est territorial comme espèce ? Peut-être qu'elle veut mettre une raclée aux nouvelles venues.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Elle cherche sûrement à rejoindre des congénères plutôt

Tu peux m'en dire plus sur ta peinture  la farine  

Pour le buisson bah tu plantes un truc d.extérieur et tu n'y touches pas je dirais (sauf par grande sécheresse)

----------


## Origan

Peut-être aussi, c'est sans doute plus probable car mon mec vient de me rappeler que l'an dernier, elles étaient deux ou trois dans le lotissement mais depuis cet automne, on n'en voit plus qu'une toujours seule sur les fils ou le poteau électrique. Mais bon, on ne va quand même pas mettre une sauvage habituée à l'extérieur dans la volière :/ Espérons qu'elle se trouve une autre copine car en plus elle se pose au sol et les chattes du voisin vont sans doute vouloir la tuer.

Concernant la peinture à la farine, il te faut de l'eau, de la farine, de l'huile de lin, du savon noir, du sulfate de fer, un pigment naturel de la couleur voulue, et une marmite pour faire chauffer tout ça pdt environ 1h je crois. Je n'ai plus les quantités en tête mais on trouve la recette sur le net. La peinture ne se conserve pas longtemps une fois faite mais elle dure en protection sur le bois une dizaine d'années.

----------


## Origan

Voici les photos (celles avec la tourterelle du dehors datent de ce matin, la tourterelle y est toujours) :









Et les photos du jour (avec des perchoirs et une tourterelle en plus) :

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Elle est super beau boulot  !!

----------


## krissou

Superbe ta volière ! tout autour, au niveau du sol, tu as bien sécurisé en profondeur pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'accès possible pour les fouines et autres prédateurs ?

La tourterelle sauvage, je pense que c'est une femelle qui cherche un copain. Ce n'est pas naturel pour une tourterelle d'être seule. Les tourterelles, c'est comme les pigeons, ça a l'instinct de vivre en couple. Et comme les tiennent ne pondent pas, c'est des mâles !

----------


## Origan

Merci.

On a enfoncé les grosses briques de 20-25 cm dans la terre tout autour du grillage qui lui-aussi va dans le sol (ici la terre est hyper dure à creuser, de la terre bien compacte avec des cailloux, il faudrait des rats mutants pour arriver à creuser plus profondément ; pas de fouines dans le coin). Et on a posé d'autres briques à l'intérieur sur le pourtour pour sécuriser le bas (et faciliter la coupe des herbes sans risquer de toucher le grillage). 
Le seul souci, c'est qu'elles attirent les chattes du voisins (mais de ce fait, ça peut éloigner les rats). Heureusement que les tourterelles sont habituées à se faire mater par les chats. On craint seulement que la sauvage ne se fasse avoir. :/ (et on va lui faire un perchoir à l'extérieur pour qu'elle puisse se mettre au même niveau que les deux autres : à défaut de réel contact et de rapport sexuel (  ::  ), elles pourront toujours deviser.

Pour une meilleure désinfection de l'intérieur, peut-on recouvrir de chaux l'intérieur de la partie "maison" ? J'ai lu que ça se faisait pour les poulaillers. 

Hier, l'une d'elle a mangé dans la main de mon compagnon. Trop farouches !  ::  

On en a eu en tout pour 180 de bois et de grillage, le reste a été récupéré à droit à gauche.

----------


## dedel

ta volière est géniale!

----------


## phacélie

Lorsqu'elle devisent (ou deviseront), tu peux (ou pourras) distinguer au chant si c'est une turque ou une rieuse, ta visiteuse.

http://www.oiseaux.net/oiseaux/tourterelle.turque.html
http://www.oiseaux.net/oiseaux/tourterelle.rieuse.html

Elle cherche peut-être aussi à se nourrir ? P't'êt' aussi une tite mangeoire avec le perchoir  ::

----------


## Origan

Merci  :Smile: 
Mon mec qui l'a conçu me dit qu'elle a des assemblages simples car c'est une structure légère (contrairement à l'abri-bois où il a fait des assemblages plus complexes). Mais il se dévalorise tout le temps (quelqu'un qui a travaillé dans la manuiserie lui a dit de postuler dans le bois mais mon copain a été imperméable aux compliments).

Je ne sais plus si on voit la souche à côté du grillage mais celle-ci contient tous les jours des graines pour "oiseaux du ciel", mais on lui en met aussi par terre. Je n'ai qu'une seule mangeoire oiseaux mais on pourra sans doute trouver quelque chose qui remplacera et le fixer à un chevron.

----------


## Columba

Super sympa cette volière ^^ 

Les tourterelles turques sont parfois intéressées par les rieuses, c'est un peu le cas chez moi aussi (après bon je triche, j'ai deux tourterelles turques parmi mes rieuses, dont un mâle qui chante pas mal). 

En revanche je trouve la volière pas très abritée. S'il y a plusieurs jours de vent, forte pluie etc. consécutifs, les tourterelles peuvent prendre froid. Je rajouterais des panneaux de bois par exemple au niveau de la porte pour faire un coin presque entièrement fermé, et je mettrais un toit plus grand.

----------


## krissou

> Je ne sais plus si on voit la souche à côté du grillage mais celle-ci contient tous les jours des graines pour "oiseaux du ciel", mais on lui en met aussi par terre. Je n'ai qu'une seule mangeoire oiseaux mais on pourra sans doute trouver quelque chose qui remplacera et le fixer à un chevron.


Pour la tourterelle sauvage, ne lui mets pas de graines au sol. Ca en ferait une proie trop facile pour les chats  :Frown:

----------


## Origan

On est en Gironde, en général le climat n'est pas dur. On va voir si on peut faire plus abrité.

Quand c'est par terre, c'est à distance de tout obstacle, que les chattes du voisin (assez farouches et peureuses, elles ne s'approchent pas de la maison) puissent se faire repérer de loin. 
Perchoir mis à l'extérieur de l'enclos : elle l'a utilisé, les deux nôtres qui se piquent mutuellement du bec semble l'intéresser. En tout cas, depuis que les tourterelles sont là, elle rôde de ce côté-ci du lotissement. Tout à l'heure, c'était chant pour tout le monde.a

----------


## Origan

Et maintenant, nous avons 2 tourterelles qui essaient de draguer les nôtres. Hupette (la tourterelle "sauvage" à la huppe de duvet sur le front, sans doute une ancienne blessure) nous a ramené une copine... Donc maintenant, nous avons les 2 tourterelles de belle-maman dans leur volière et 2 tourterelles du dehors qui essaient d'entrer dans l'enclos... 
Si seulement Hupette formait un couple avec la deuxième, mais j'ai bien l'impression qu'elle nous a ramené une autre femelle sans mâle...

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Il peut y avoir des houpettes de plume sans blessure  ; )

----------


## Columba

Bah, a priori pas sur les tourterelles turques quand même ! 

En revanche c'est une mutation présente sur les tourterelles rieuses (domestiques), comme chez les pigeons domestiques... C'est la domestication et l'élevage qui laissent apparaître ce genre d'anomalie. Or la tourterelle turque n'a pas été trafiquée en élevage donc a priori elle n'a pas ce gène.  ::

----------


## Origan

Merci de l'explication, j'ai pris une photo de loin, mais je doute qu'on y distingue une mutation ou une ancienne blessure). 
Mon compagnon (c'est lui qui s'occupe des tourterelles) a tenté d'approcher la seconde : elle est nettement plus farouche que l'autre. L'autre, il a pu l'approcher à un mètre très rapidement. Plus près, elle s'envole mais sans panique.

----------


## phacélie

Il y a aussi des hybridations entre rieuse et turque, non ?

Sinon, une tourterelle échappée... ou alors "relâchée", comme le serait un poisson rouge dans un lac :/
À moins que certaines personnes les laissent libres d'aller où elles veulent ?

----------


## Columba

L'hybridation est possible parce qu'ils sont du même genre _Streptopelia_ mais reste rare entre les deux espèces (heureusement  ::  ). J'ai moi-même des turques qui cohabitent avec des rieuses et les deux espèces ne se mélangent pas... Elles pourraient pourtant mais elles s'évitent soigneusement depuis des années. J'ai même un mâle turque -pourtant non élevé à la main tout petit- qui préfère me draguer moi ^^' Parce que je sais imiter sa voix  :: 

Par contre une rieuse échappée est possible aussi (bien plus d'ailleurs que de tomber sur une hybride  :Frown:  ). Aurais-tu une photo ?

----------


## Aniky

Ca fait plus d'un mois que je n'avais plus internet. Je viendrai mettre des nouvelles de mes rats volant en fin de semaine. juste un petit aperçu de la nouvelle cage. Les autres sont en attente que je réorganise l'appart car j'ai déménagé (avant j'étais dans 25 m carré avec 5 pigeons). je montrerai aussi les nouveau flightsuits fabriqué par Xaros !

Pour le moment il y a Banzai (le foncé) et Gustave (le petit blanc) qui seront libérés au retours des beaux jours. Les 3 autres sont dans des cages a chiens avec sortis régulières en attendant que la volière se libère. D'ailleurs Tenshi a pondu et couve (de faux oeufs).

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Avec les pièces finalement de la bonne taille aha

----------


## Origan

> L'hybridation est possible parce qu'ils sont du même genre _Streptopelia_ mais reste rare entre les deux espèces (heureusement  ). J'ai moi-même des turques qui cohabitent avec des rieuses et les deux espèces ne se mélangent pas... Elles pourraient pourtant mais elles s'évitent soigneusement depuis des années. J'ai même un mâle turque -pourtant non élevé à la main tout petit- qui préfère me draguer moi ^^' Parce que je sais imiter sa voix 
> 
> Par contre une rieuse échappée est possible aussi (bien plus d'ailleurs que de tomber sur une hybride  ). Aurais-tu une photo ?


De près, non, mais j'essaierai.

Gros coup de vents cette semaine, mon copain a vérifié : dans le coin abrité, on ne ressent pas le vent, et il n'est pas très fort dans les parties ouvertes.  :Smile:  Avec des vents à 100 km/h, l'enclos n'a absolument pas bougé.

----------


## Aniky

Des nouvelles de mon groupe de pigeon. Ils sont bien installés. 
Banzai et Gustave vont bien et sont toujours très farouches. Ils "s'entendent bien" dans le sens ou ca ne se vole pas dans les plumes tout le temps si un s'approche de trop près quelques coup de bec et le soucis est régler, rien de méchant. J'espère pouvoir les relâcher ensemble d'ici quelques mois. Je suis preneuse d'avis si oui ou non Gustave peut être mis dehors vu que je l'ai eu jeune (cf quelques pages en arrière du topic). Il a perdu sa petite  marque noir sur la tête mais est toujours mignon comme tout. Gustave (blanc) et Banzai.


Vladimir et Tenshi sont toujours en couple mais Môssieur n'est pas du genre à couver du coup la pauvre Tenshi se retrouve jour et nuit à le faire. Je l'ai vu une fois y aller de lui même. Pour la soulager je la force a aller hors de la cage heureusement Vladimir couve quand elle est dehors. Ile me fait rire car il est énooorme mai est une vrais chochotte et s''exprime beaucoup: je bouge il rouroute "hou houuuuuu" mais roucoule très peu. Il se laisse très bien manipuler dans les mains et n'attaque jamais la seule chose qu'il fait est rourouter de peur, jessaie de travailler dessus et qu'il arrive à être moins stressé. Par contre il pue... Mais vraiment, j'ai rarement eu un pigeon en bonne santé puer autant du c*l.  Là aussi si vous avez des solutions je suis preneuse :/ 
Tenshi est une adorable pigeonne qui se laisse manipuler facilement et aime venir voir ce que je fais. Pour le moment je la laisse couver tranquillement avec de temps en temps des sorties forcées. 
Vladimir avec son flightsuit (couche pour oiseau/pigeon/perroquet) et Tenshi


Spoiler:  








 Et Akuma  qui est toujours aussi gentil, se laisse manipuler sans soucis. Comme Tenshi il est très curieux est adore venir voir ce que je fais. Il me fait de temps en temps le beau sans roucouler, il ouvre juste la queue et tourne un peu. Par moment on pourrait croire qu'il veut me donner la becquée car il se grattouille derrière laile en faisant le beau mais non si je m'approche il sarrête aussi sec. Ah monsieur à la sale habitude d'aller prendre son bains avec le flightsuit !! ::  grrr
 Tenshi  avec un tout nouveau model de fliightsuit fait par Xaros qui lui permet de faire de se lisser les plumes:

Lui et Tenshi ont fait sensation dans le train (il étaient en sac à dos mais j'en sortait un a tours de rôle vu que ca ne gênait personne et qu'ils étaient en laisse) et ont permis de sensibiliser les gens à l cause de leurs pauvre congénères.  Au début les gens sont étonnés puis les questions viennent "han mais c'est pas sale ? C'est des pigeons de rue ?  C'est gentils ?" puis hop ils les touchent et craque lol en mode "oh il est mignon oh c'est doux". 
J'ai retrouvé des photo prises dans les heures suivant l'arrivé de Tenshi et Akuma à la maison dont une avec "Le Pigeon Blanc" qui les a élevé mais qui est mort :/. Je pense que c'est grâce à lui qu'ils sont équilibrés et pas agressif envers l'homme car ils savent qu'ils sont des pigeons  et pas des humains


Spoiler:  









Quelqu'un aurait des idées d'enrichissement de leur cage ? Je cache par moment des graines dans le foin.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

ohhhhh les petits choux

je nourrissais dans la boite a foin ici, je pense que si tu enleves les gamelles, et fait uniquement comme ca, ca peut deja faire un enrichissement, et pourquoi ne pas tenter de cacher des graines dans des jouets ?

----------


## Aniky

Comme ils sont pas très propre (tu aurais du voir la quantité de m*de que j'ai enlevé du sol  :Big Grin: ) j'ose pas trop :/ Ca ferai encore plus de cochonnerie et les nourriture serait trop vite pleine de crotte, par contre je le fais avec Akuma car il est pas souvent dans sa cage. Pour les jouet, j'avais regardé pour les balles de chats mais au simpli les graines ne tiendraient pas dans la balle :/

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

et si tu fais ca dans une boite en carton que tu fixes en hauteur (comme j'avais fais avec le panier pour bancale) ?

----------


## Aniky

ah oui je vais tester !

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Et ramasser des feuilles mortes. Voir des branches ça peut aussi les enrichir avec les odeurs toussa. Surtout pour Gustave et Banzai

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

j'ai plein de caissettes en bois de clementines, tu les veux ? avec des ficelles tu peux les suspendre, mettre du foin dedans, etc

avec notre consommation en clementines j'en aurais encore

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Hier Akuma (un es pigeons de Aniky) m'a fait.honneur de me prendre pour son perchoir Hihi

Je n'osais pas bouger, il sursaute déjà quand je parlais  ! 


Ça doit être pour me remercier de lui avoir fait un flightsuit de gonzesse   ::

----------


## Origan

C'est amusant, ces petites couches. Ca ne les gêne pas ? 
Vladimir est superbe, j'aime son expression quand il regarde l'objectif de face.

----------


## Aniky

Ca depend: Vladimir a du mal avec mais il s'y habitue (il a compris que flightsuit=dehors et en se débat plus quand il l'a sur le dos), je ne te parle pas de Banzai et Gustave (les deux sauvages) qui sont traumatisé pendant au moins 30 minutes mais qui arrivent à voler après coup. 
Pour Tenshi et Akuma c'est plus simple car ils y ont été habitué petit, mais au début ca a été folklo: ils retaient par terre en boule en pleurant (le couinnement des petits) puis avec de la nourriture pour les distraire ca allait. Maintenant ils se laissent faire sans broncher, Tenshi est un peu plus craintive lors des manip mais ca va.  Pour te dire: ils prennent même leur bain avec si je ne suis pas vigilante. 

Ce matin horreur au levé du lit: Vladimir (qui pue) et Tenshi (?) ont litéralement fait de la pièce des oiseaux une zone sinistrée tant a pue. Quelle horreur ignoble.... Faut vraiment que je fasse quelque chose pour ca.

----------


## Origan

J'aime pour le fait qu'ils s'y soient habitués, pas pour la zone de merde !

----------


## Aniky

Bon Vladimir à vu le véto aviaire il ya une semaine qui lui a trouvé la gorge un peu rouge mais rien d'autre. Elle lui a fait une analyse de fiente qui n'a rien donné. Du coup ni elle ni son collègue n'ont une idée de ce qui peu provoquer sa mauvaise odeurs. Chez ma mère tout le monde l'a senti  ::  Et  au bout d'une journée les portes fenêtres ont été ouvertes.  Par contre elle l'a trouvé vraiment très beau et très gentil car il se laissait manipuler sans problème.  
Du coup on ne sait pas quoi fair epour ca, j'au rai du l'appeler Monsieur Puduk ::  

Ca ne va pas faciliter leur adoption :/ D'ailleurs aucune touche pour mes petits pigeons modèle. Ils sont adorable et savent rester tranquile dans le train car j'en sort à chaque fois un du sac de transport en harnais/couche et ils restent tranquilement sur la petite table qu'il ya dans les fauteuils.

Je mettrai à jours le topic car ma soeur à un couple handicapé en danger de mort car si elle pert son boulot elle perdra son logement et elle ne peut pas les ramener chez ma mère car il ya déjà 4 pigeons...

----------


## krissou

Les mauvaises odeurs, ça peut venir d'un problème de flore intestinale déséquilibrée. Tu peux peut-être essayer de mettre quelques gouttes d'extrait de pépins de pamplemousse (bio) dans l'eau de boisson, ça ne peut pas faire de mal de toutes façons.

----------


## Aniky

C'est ce que pensait la véto (pour la flore intestinale) sachant que c'était un véritable squelette quand je l'ai trouvé, c'est pour ca qu'elle a fait l'analyse de fiente mais elel est revenue négative.  Ils n'ont aucune idée d'ou ca vient et pourtant ce sont des pointures (et ils sont très réputé) en ce qui concerne les oiseaux.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Tu peux leur donner des probiotiques peut-être  !

----------


## Columba

Comment sont ses fientes ? Il est possible que l'odeur provienne d'une mauvaise digestion (fermentation). J'ai un pigeon handicapé depuis des années (non volant, fracture à l'aile dû à un tir) qui a toujours présenté aussi cette anomalie... On n'a rien retrouvé dans ses fientes (ni parasite ni bactérie), sans doute un problème physiologique chronique. A part ça il est en pleine forme.

PS : j'ai déjà testé les probiotiques sur lui... Et il a eu une pds pour vérifier reins et foie aussi  ::

----------


## Aniky

Ses fientes sont tout à fait normales, comme ton pigeon mis à part l'odeur rien à signaler. 
Là ca me gonfle il ya un jeune pigeon à la patte complètement tordu (à l'horizontale) que je surveille/nourris depuis cet été et je remarque qu'il s'affaiblit mais impossible de l'attraper il ne s'approche pas assez pres de moi. Je n'ose aps utiliser une grosse cage d'interieur pour chien car il se trouve devant la mairie... 
Et là un autre de mes habitué est tout faible (ila bien mangé)mais dur a attraper, je pense retenter ma chance dimanche (sur la place de la ville ou les policiers rôdent) plus un pigeon "incconnu" qui ne pose plus sa patte. Je ne vois plus le parent de Gustave (le petit blanc dans ce poste) qui venait souvent :/ Ca me fait encore plus hésiter à les relâcher mais bon .... Je me demande toujours si il saura trouver sa nourriture seul. En tous cas il apeur de l'homme ouf. 
PS: Je fais tout pour en pas qu'ils deviennent dépendant de la nourriture (je nourris que quelques fois et pasquand ils sont une dizaine).

----------


## Columba

Arf pour les relâcher, c'est toujours délicat avec les jeunes bisets... Il n'y a que les pigeons trouvés adultes qui sont plus faciles à relâcher puisqu'ils cherchent à revenir sur leur territoire d'origine. Pour les jeunes, je pense que l'idéal est toujours de les relâcher en groupe. Ils ont plus de chance de survie ainsi. Relâcher un jeune biset seul c'est presque du suicide, il a vraiment moins de chance de survie même si j'imagine qu'il tentera de suivre d'autres pigeons.

----------


## spatule2

Amis des pigeons, bonjour ☺️
Ça mange quoi un pigeon ?
 Une amie a trouvé un pigeon visiblement "domestique", il est chez moi et ni elle n'y moi n'y connaissons quoi que ce soit. Sur le net je trouve tout et n'importe quoi.
Il est dans un grand carton, seul dans une pièce, avec des graines et de l'eau dans son carton. Il s'est perché sur le bord du carton et n'a pas l'air trop stressé.
Y a-t' il des liens fiables ou des choses à savoir ?
Merci d'avance pour vos retours et vos conseils !

----------


## krissou

Bonsoir Spatule2, 
Tout d'abord, merci d'avoir recueilli ce loulou. Où a t il été trouvé ? A t il l'air blessé ?
Pour la nourriture, des graines pour oiseaux du ciel, du riz, du maïs (en boîte ou en grains durs), des petits pois, du blé.

http://lapalomatriste.org/les-trois-...n-en-detresse/

----------


## spatule2

Merci beaucoup krissou ☺️
Il a débarqué il y a 2 jours chez cette amie, à Strasbourg, dans sa maison, il a fait le forcing, cherchait le contact a-t-elle dit. N'a pas l'air blessé, mais pas en méga forme non plus, va mieux depuis ces deux jours... Il est chez moi depuis ce soir, semble aller bien, mais comme dit on est deux quiches en pigeons... 
Du riz cuit ou cru ?
Des petits pois cuits ?

----------


## Kyt's

Des conseils ici :

http://sos-pigeons.forumactif.org/f7...eils-pratiques

----------


## Aniky

> Arf pour les relâcher, c'est toujours délicat avec les jeunes bisets... Il n'y a que les pigeons trouvés adultes qui sont plus faciles à relâcher puisqu'ils cherchent à revenir sur leur territoire d'origine. Pour les jeunes, je pense que l'idéal est toujours de les relâcher en groupe. Ils ont plus de chance de survie ainsi. Relâcher un jeune biset seul c'est presque du suicide, il a vraiment moins de chance de survie même si j'imagine qu'il tentera de suivre d'autres pigeons.


Nooon ne me dis pas ca :/ J'en ai déjà trop.



> Amis des pigeons, bonjour ☺️
> Ça mange quoi un pigeon ?
>  Une amie a trouvé un pigeon visiblement "domestique", il est chez moi et ni elle n'y moi n'y connaissons quoi que ce soit. Sur le net je trouve tout et n'importe quoi.
> Il est dans un grand carton, seul dans une pièce, avec des graines et de l'eau dans son carton. Il s'est perché sur le bord du carton et n'a pas l'air trop stressé.
> Y a-t' il des liens fiables ou des choses à savoir ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos retours et vos conseils !


Merci pour lui.  Elle peut lui donner des graines pour tourterelles, si il est très très maigre il vaut mieux commencer par des "créréals tipiak" cuites pour ne pas traumatiser ses intestins. 
Pour savoir si il est maigre il faut q'elle tâte le brechet  (le ventre) si elle sent que c'est pointu et pas ronds c'est qu'il est maigre. Je te file une image de vladimir quand je l'ai trouvé. Méfiiez vous ca ne se voit bien souvent pas à l'oeil nu comme dans son cas. Le rouge est ce qu'elle devrait sentir.

Sinon j'ai un adoptant qui cherche une pigeonne !!! Je vais demander un test adn pour banzai et gustave. Elle aurait une belle vie en volière avec un mâle. Je ne peux pas confier Akuma car il aime vraiment la compagnie de l'homme.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Génial pour la recherche de pigeonne. Et Tenshi  ?  Ça permettrait de relâcher Vladimir non  ?

----------


## spatule2

Merci pour vos conseils pour "mon" pigeon 😊
J'ai 4 photos que je voulais vous soumettre mais je ne vois pas d'option photo...?? Je suis sur mon mobile, pas d'internet autrement...C'est à cause de ça ? 🤔

----------


## Aniky

> Merci beaucoup krissou ☺️
> Il a débarqué il y a 2 jours chez cette amie, à Strasbourg, dans sa maison, il a fait le forcing, cherchait le contact a-t-elle dit. N'a pas l'air blessé, mais pas en méga forme non plus, va mieux depuis ces deux jours... Il est chez moi depuis ce soir, semble aller bien, mais comme dit on est deux quiches en pigeons... 
> Du riz cuit ou cru ?
> Des petits pois cuits ?


Je viens de voir que tu es en alsace aussi si tu as besoin d'aide tu peux me faire signe (je suis dans le 67). Tu as une photo du petit ?  Fais moi signe si tu compte le garder et lui trouver une copine/copain. 



> Génial pour la recherche de pigeonne. Et Tenshi  ?  Ça permettrait de relâcher Vladimir non  ?


Vladimir est en couple avec Tenshi et n'est pas relachable car il retournerait chez son éleveur :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nos message se sont croisés. Tu veux que je te les poste ?

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Bon ben 
...

Spatule tu la construits quand ta volière  ? Mdr

(si tu veux le garder dedans je peux te faire des flightsuit mdr)

----------


## krissou

> Du riz cuit ou cru ? Des petits pois cuits ?


Pour le riz, tu peux donner cru ou cuit. Personnellement, je leur donne cru.
Pour les petits pois, ce n'est pas évident d'en trouver des crus mais tu peux leur en donner. Sinon ceux en boite font l'affaire. Il faut prendre les plus naturels possible, sans sel et sans sucre ajoutés.

----------


## Aniky

On m'a toujours dit de ne jamais donner de riz (cuit ou cru) car ce n'est pas  bon pour (ca gonfle etc) mais qu'il vaut mieux donner du blé.

Si l'oiseau n'est pas malade ou autre il faut lui donner des graines (avec pourquoi pas du mais doux et des pois), un simple mélange basique du commerce fait très bien l'affaire. Et comme dit plus haut si il est trop maigre mieux vaut donner du blé précuit (ebly) cuit ou céréales tipiak.

----------


## krissou

Le riz est une graminée et ça ne pose pas de problème pour la digestion. Contrairement aux céréales, ça ne fermente pas donc ça ne fait pas gonfler.
Bien sûr, on peut donner du blé mais ce n'est pas ce que préfèrent les pigeons. Quand je leur donne un mélange de graines, c'est toujours le blé qu'ils laissent de côté.
Ce qu'il ne faut absolument pas donner, c'est du pain.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour vos conseils pour "mon" pigeon 
> J'ai 4 photos que je voulais vous soumettre mais je ne vois pas d'option photo...?? Je suis sur mon mobile, pas d'internet autrement...C'est à cause de ça ? 樂


Quand tu cliques sur "répondre", il y a des icones qui apparaissent. Pour insérer une image, tu cliques sur la 3ème icone en partant de la droite.

Tu dis que ce pigeon a fait du forcing pour entrer et cherchait le contact. Je crains que ce soit un pigeon hébergé par un humain et relâché récemment. Il se peut qu'il n'arrivait pas à trouver sa nourriture par ses propres moyens.

----------


## Aniky

Ici les miens adorent le blé, après je suppose que l'on entends tous et son contraire... 
J'ai encore en tête un pauvre pigeon qui était mort à cause du riz qui avait gonflé dans le jabot (véto mais pas le véto spécialisé oiseau mais spé nac) attrapé sur mon balcon, quand j'étais chez ma mère.  Du coup ici je ne prends pas de risque: pas de riz. Et si il est bien portant des graines basiques suffisent.  Il me semblais que le riz fermentait aussi (saké a,d co). Après oui le pains pour les oiseaux ouch. Dans le parc ils ont installé un panneau pour interdire aux gens de donner à manger aux oiseaux du parc (poules canards perruches) surement à cause de ca. 

Une petite photo de ma troupe qui prends le bain: le pauvre gustave n'avait plus de place il a du attendre que les autres sortent pour y aller ::

----------


## spatule2

Quand je clique sur "répondre", aucune icône n'apparaît 😭
Je crains que ce ne soit le régime spécial mobiles...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je voulais mettre des photos pour avoir vos avis, du haut de mon ignorance et mon incompétence totale en la matière, il n'a pas l'air malade mais ne semble pas péter la forme non plus...

----------


## Aniky

> Je voulais mettre des photos pour avoir vos avis, du haut de mon ignorance et mon incompétence totale en la matière, il n'a pas l'air malade mais ne semble pas péter la forme non plus...


Je te MP mon adresse mail si tu veux. Et il y a un véto qui s'occupe des oiseaux à Haguenau au cas ou.

----------


## spatule2

Ha cool.... Je veux bien pour l'adresse. Merci beaucoup Aniky... Merci pour l'info sur le véto aussi. C'est pas tout près, mais bon à savoir quand même...

----------


## Columba

Aniky en principe le riz est sans danger pour un pigeon adulte. Il est sous forme de "brisure de riz" dans certains mélanges, notamment ceux destinés aux tourterelles. Il est souvent délaissé par les pigeons car ils préfèrent d'autres graines, mais ils sont capables d'en manger. Je pense que le pigeon dont tu parles est mort pour une autre raison (le blocage de jabot aurait eu lieu avec un autre aliment, le pigeon devait avoir un souci digestif ou parasitaire).

----------


## Aniky

Bon à savoir

----------


## Aniky

Les photos du monsieur ou de la madame avec une sorte de petit coquille (?) qui à l'air bien fatigué: 



Il faudra que tu nous dises son petit nom.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

J'adore son brushing et sa couleur  !

----------


## spatule2

Merci beaucoup Aniky !
Il est plus maigre en vrai que sur les photos. Il n'a pas de petit nom, si je lui en donne un je le garde, il ferait alors partie de la famille, et c'est totalement exclus... 3 chiens et une tripotée de chats, on est en appartement, juste pas envisageable... 😜

----------


## Aniky

> Merci beaucoup Aniky !
> Il est plus maigre en vrai que sur les photos. Il n'a pas de petit nom, si je lui en donne un je le garde, il ferait alors partie de la famille, et c'est totalement exclus... 3 chiens et une tripotée de chats, on est en appartement, juste pas envisageable... 


 Roooh meuuuh na tu peux lui donner un noms, c'est comme si tu faisais une famille d'accueil  ::  
Par contre surtout ne le relache pas, car si il voulait entrer chez ta copine c'est qu'il doit surement être apprivoisé et donc risque de ne pas se débrouiller seul; ca serait le condamner mort (comme mon Gustave au final  :: ).

----------


## phacélie

> Des petits pois cuits ?


Sur la page mise en lien par krissou



> offrir des petits pois et/ou des maïs doux en conserves, abondamment rincés à leau tiède.


D'autres liens pouvant peut-être t'être utiles :
Dans cette rubrique du site indiqué par Kyt's http://sos-pigeons.forumactif.org/f7...eils-pratiques tu trouveras entr'autres  les contacts tel et mail d'un véto spé qui consulte à distance et ne fait payer que les médicaments.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/lapalomatriste/?ref=bookmarks

https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2...s-en-detresse/

----------


## spatule2

Merci beaucoup pour vos messages ! ☺️

Je n'ai jamais autant appris sur les pigeons que ces derniers jours 😁

Il est hors de question de le relâcher ! On a beau être des quiches, l'amie chez qui il a débarqué et moi, on a vu rapidement qu'il n'est pas capable de se débrouiller seul, et cela n'a cessé de nous être confirmé, y compris ici ☺️

Aucune inquiétude à avoir donc 😉

Le véto, c'est une très bonne idée. J'ai l'impression qu'il ne mange pas, pourtant il se balade dans la pièce et n'a pas l'air d'aller vraiment mal, je ne sais pas quoi penser en fait... 

Je lui ai mis des tas de trucs... Du riz, des noix concassées en tout petits morceaux, des lentilles, des petits pois ultra rincés et un mélange de graines du commerce pour oiseaux que l'on m'a donné. Il n'a pas l'air d'y avoir touché depuis samedi... Chez mon amie il avait beaucoup mangé durant trois jours, avait-elle dit, est-ce que c'est dû à ça ? 

Quand j'approche trop près la main de lui il cherche à me donner un coup de bec, je n'insiste pas du coup...

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

J'esperene ps dire de bêtise mais si Il est très maigre et qu'il a mangé une grosse quantité de graines d.une coup chez ton amie c.est pas top

----------


## Kyt's

> Dans cette rubrique du site indiqué par Kyt's http://sos-pigeons.forumactif.org/f7...eils-pratiques tu trouveras entr'autres  les contacts tel et mail d'un véto spé qui consulte à distance et ne fait payer que les médicaments.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/lapalomatriste/?ref=bookmarks
> 
> https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2...s-en-detresse/


Il me semble avoir appris que ce véto est décédé il y a quelques mois. Info à vérifier.


Edit :

https://m.facebook.com/story/graphql...Q0Mzg1NDcwODI2

----------


## spatule2

Ha mince....
Merci pour l'info Kyt's

Ce lien ci-dessous m'a l'air hyper complet et très fiable... Même si pas très rassurant quant à l'état des lieux de la prise en charge des pigeons.. 
Merci phacélie ☺️

https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2015/03/30/sos-pigeons-et-corvides-en-detresse/

----------


## spatule2

> Bon ben 
> ...
> 
> Spatule tu la construits quand ta volière  ? Mdr
> 
> (si tu veux le garder dedans je peux te faire des flightsuit mdr)


Lol xaros je n'avais pas vu ton message... 😂
Jamais, pour la volière ! J'ai déjà bien assez de bestiaux comme ça 😁 😂

Et c'est mon amie la tutrice légale de ce petit pigeon, qui retourne chez elle dès mercredi, moi je le gardais juste quelques jours 😄

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Bon ben 


 Dis à ta copine pour la volière Mdr

(j'espère que tu vas bien et ta famille aussi. Plein de bisous)

----------


## Aniky

Avez-vous déjà vu un pigeon voyageur ?



Spoiler:  








Maintenant oui  :: .  Akuma a été très sage dans le train. Il est en harnais+flightsuit et j'avais une lingette desinfectante pour la tablette. Il est très calme et a passé le trajet sans chercher à s'envoler/partir. Tenshi estplus nerveuse au début et se calme, par contre pas possible de laisser vladimir dehors car il est trop stressé. Les deux autres sont dans un sac de transport et j'ai sortie Tenshi une partie du trajet (8h).

----------


## Jade01

j'adore !  ::

----------


## phacélie

> Il me semble avoir appris que ce véto est décédé il y a quelques mois. Info à vérifier.
> 
> 
> Edit :
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story/graphql...Q0Mzg1NDcwODI2


Oh, je ne savais pas  :Frown: 
Je n'ai pas accès à ton lien mais je suppose que c'est la confirmation de ce décès...




> Ce lien ci-dessous m'a l'air hyper complet et très fiable... Même si pas très rassurant quant à l'état des lieux de la prise en charge des pigeons.. 
> Merci phacélie ☺️
> 
> https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2...s-en-detresse/


Je t'en prie  :: 
C'est vrai qu'il a beaucoup d'infos précieuses quoiqu'un peu long et... touffu à lire  :: 



> Avez-vous déjà vu un pigeon voyageur ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, ça me rappelle de vieux souvenirs, j'avais emmené en voyage en train un biset ( trouvé dans le métro à Paris) et  un ramier ( nid détruit par mon chat :/) en avion puis en bateau mais je n'ai pas de photos.

----------


## Aniky

MDR j'aurai bien aimé voir ca. les gens ont du te regarder en mode  :: 
Tu les as embarqué "comme ca" ou ils avaient un billet ?

----------


## phacélie

Franchement, je ne me rappelle plus s'ils avaient un billet, mais probablement.
Je me rappelle avoir fait faire un certificat vétérinaire de bonne santé pour prendre l'avion genre "Je certifie que le pigeon Alfred etc"
Mais oui, les gens me/nous regardaient, ça je m'en souviens  ::

----------


## spatule2

> "Je certifie que le pigeon Alfred etc" :


😂😂😂

----------


## krissou

Spatule, tu pourras nous donner des nouvelles de ton pigeon après son retour chez sa "tutrice" ?

----------


## phacélie

Kewaaa, pourquoi tu te moques spatule ?  :: 

Et toi, Aniky, comment ont réagi les gens quand ils t'ont vue avec ta troupe ?

----------


## spatule2

> Spatule, tu pourras nous donner des nouvelles de ton pigeon après son retour chez sa "tutrice" ?


Bien sûr ! 😊 
C'est juste le temps qui est difficile à trouver... 😉
Nous rencontrons cet après-midi Aniky, qui a très gentiment proposé de l'accueillir une ou deux semaines chez elle, le temps de le " retaper". 
Pigeon est de retour chez sa "tutrice" depuis mercredi dernier mais vous savez quoi... C'est une histoire d'amour qu'il a avec elle, vraiment 😍😳
Il est toujours maigre, mais ce n'est pas le même pigeon que j'avais chez moi... 
J'avais un volatile apeuré et muet qui roulait des yeux effarés à chaque fois que je m'approchais de lui et là, dès qu'il l'a revue, il a totalement changé de comportement, a roucoulé, avait l'air beaucoup plus à l'aise et serein. Depuis, il se perche que son épaule et elle l'emmène presque partout... Hallucinant 😳😳😳

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Kewaaa, pourquoi tu te moques spatule ?


Jme moquais pas... Juste j'adore 💕 😂😂😂

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Ohlalala ta copine va devoir luiamenager un p'tit coin

----------


## spatule2

> Bon ben 
> 
> 
>  Dis à ta copine pour la volière Mdr
> 
> (j'espère que tu vas bien et ta famille aussi. Plein de bisous)


Merci pour ton gentil message Xaros 😊
Je vais bien, beaucoup de changements dans ma vie et pas mal de décès de mes animaux aussi , il y a eu des moments difficiles. 

Mais maintenant ça va, même si la liste de ceux qui me manquent s'est allongée 😭

Dis-voir, tu étais sérieuse pour les flight suits? Ma cops est drôlement intéressée du coup 😋

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ohlalala ta copine va devoir luiamenager un p'tit coin


C'est déjà fait 😉

----------


## krissou

> B C'est une histoire d'amour qu'il a avec elle, vraiment 
> Il est toujours maigre, mais ce n'est pas le même pigeon que j'avais chez moi... 
> J'avais un volatile apeuré et muet qui roulait des yeux effarés à chaque fois que je m'approchais de lui et là, dès qu'il l'a revue, il a totalement changé de comportement, a roucoulé, avait l'air beaucoup plus à l'aise et serein. Depuis, il se perche que son épaule et elle l'emmène presque partout... Hallucinant 


Trop mignon cette histoire d'amour !

----------


## Aniky

> Franchement, je ne me rappelle plus s'ils avaient un billet, mais probablement.
> Je me rappelle avoir fait faire un certificat vétérinaire de bonne santé pour prendre l'avion genre "Je certifie que le pigeon Alfred etc"
> Mais oui, les gens me/nous regardaient, ça je m'en souviens


Dséole du temps de réponse, suis HS en ce moment.  J'imagine al tête des gens.
Quand je prends le train les gens sont étonnés/curieux et souvent finissent par les toucher en disant "oh c'est doux". J'ai juste eu le cas une fois d'une dame sur les plateformes qui a pété un cable en disant qu'elle ne voulait pas qu'il s'approche de sa fille (on était dans les escalier qu'il montait pour se dégourdir un peu), que c'était sale que c'était débile et cruel d'avoir un oiseau en laisse (je lui avait dit vous aimeriez qu'il soit en liberté dans le train ? :: ), inadmissible etc. Elle a même tenté de chopper la controleuse qui ne lui a même aps répondu et qui s'est eclipsé en deux deux comme une voleuse pour ne lui être confronté.  :: 
Après ca passe bien ca permets de faire de la sensibilisation.

----------


## Aniky

Je remonte le topic pour savoir si certains ont déjà fait un sexage ADN sur un pigeon ?  Mon véto me demande 62e par oiseau alors qu'il me semblait avoir entendu que ca tournait autours des 25/30e. Je suis dégouté car je les ai plumé pour rien (la secrétaire ne savait pas combiens ca coutait et m'a dit de venir avec les plumes) du coup je sens que Akuma ets plus méfiant maintenant. 

Autre question, savez vous on on peut faire des bagues personalisées avec par exemple notre adresse mail ou téléphone ? 
Tenshi a encore pondu.

----------


## phacélie

https://frpigeons.mercasystems.com/i...r-pigeons.html ?

Ah zut, j'ai regardé après et il semble que la quantité minimale soit de 50 pièces :: 

Mais tu peux peut-être prendre des bagues normales et écrire dessus avec un feutre indélébile fin ?

Plusieurs labos auquel il semble que tu puisse t'adresser en direct le font pour beaucoup moins cher, si tu regardes sur le net, pour le sexage.

----------


## calypso

62€ ?!?!  ::   ::  

Je passais par Genimal, ça revient à 15€ par sexage.

----------


## Origan

Il a peut-être compté une consult' en plus. Sans voir l'animal ^^'

Glaviot et Crachat vont bien. C'est mon mec qui s'en occupe, lui qui va les nourrir (ils viennent manger dans sa main), changer l'eau, entretenir leur volière. Houpette est toujours au rendez-vous mais moins souvent (et elle semble avoir perdu ses plumes en vrac sur la tête). Le mois dernier, elle s'était trouvée un copain ou une copine qu'elle a ramené pour baver devant nos beaux gosses en cage, elles essayaient d'entrer.
Les beaux gosses se font des bisous, discutent beaucoup l'un et l'autre, se grimpent dessus (dominance ou mimique d'accouplement ?), dorment ensemble. Ils sont plus actifs qu'au début, ils volent mieux.

----------


## phacélie

Pourquoi les avoir baptisés ainsi, les pauvres ?  ::

----------


## Origan

::   C'était une boutade sur un forum ratouphile (comme je peux donner des noms difficiles à porter parfois si le rat est un humain, ce qu'il n'est pas, comme jadis Morve, Glaire, etc). On m'avait demandé en riant quels noms horribles j'allais trouver et j'avais répondu alors sans y réfléchir : "Glaviot et Crachat si mon mec continue à ne pas leur trouver de nom"...
Et... il n'a pas trouvé de nom en 2 mois donc il a adopté ceux-ci  ::  Crachat, c'est celui qui a le collier blanc. Le moins farouche mais le plus mauvais caractère.

----------


## phacélie

Et tu faisais des câlins à Morve et Glaire donc  ::

----------


## GAUDIN

> Pour le riz, tu peux donner cru ou cuit. Personnellement, je leur donne cru.
> Pour les petits pois, ce n'est pas évident d'en trouver des crus mais tu peux leur en donner. Sinon ceux en boite font l'affaire. Il faut prendre les plus naturels possible, sans sel et sans sucre ajoutés.



"Le *riz blanc ou le riz complet cuit constituent une nourriture très populaire, mais attention de ne pas ajouter de sel, car cela pourrait être nuisible aux oiseaux. Aussi très populaire auprès des étourneaux. Il ne faut jamais donner de riz cru non cuit, car il gonfle dans l'estomac et peut tuer l'oiseau."

*https://www.oisillon.net/fr/content/...iz-aux-oiseaux

----------


## GAUDIN

pour le sexage par ADN  https://www.sexadodeaves.com/3-sexado-de-aves
pour plus de renseignements aussi bien pour le sexage ADN que pour les bagues vous pouvez vous inscrire sur https://www.facebook.com/groups/lapa...f=group_header

----------


## Columba

> "Le *riz blanc ou le riz complet cuit constituent une nourriture très populaire, mais attention de ne pas ajouter de sel, car cela pourrait être nuisible aux oiseaux. Aussi très populaire auprès des étourneaux. Il ne faut jamais donner de riz cru non cuit, car il gonfle dans l'estomac et peut tuer l'oiseau."
> 
> *https://www.oisillon.net/fr/content/...iz-aux-oiseaux


Je ne vois pas pourquoi le riz cru sec gonflerait dans l'estomac plus qu'une autre graine sèche à vrai dire  ::  

De plus, le pain est surtout dangereux à cause de ses mauvaises qualités nutritionnelles (farine blanche, levure, additifs, sel en excès...) que sa capacité à "gonfler" dans l'estomac. Il fait gonfler les oiseaux plus par fermentation dans le tube digestif, et/ou par engraissement (du foie notamment) et le sel en excès qui cause des dommages aux reins des oiseaux. Quand l'oiseau s'alimente majoritairement de pain bien entendu et à moyen, long terme...

A choisir mieux vaut donner du riz (si on a ça sous la main) que du pain. C'est pas comparable du tout en terme d'impact sur la santé de l'oiseau.

----------


## GAUDIN

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi le riz cru sec gonflerait dans l'estomac plus qu'une autre graine sèche à vrai dire  
> 
> De plus, le pain est surtout dangereux à cause de ses mauvaises qualités nutritionnelles (farine blanche, levure, additifs, sel en excès...) que sa capacité à "gonfler" dans l'estomac. Il fait gonfler les oiseaux plus par fermentation dans le tube digestif, et/ou par engraissement (du foie notamment) et le sel en excès qui cause des dommages aux reins des oiseaux. Quand l'oiseau s'alimente majoritairement de pain bien entendu et à moyen, long terme...
> 
> A choisir mieux vaut donner du riz (si on a ça sous la main) que du pain. C'est pas comparable du tout en terme d'impact sur la santé de l'oiseau.


"*Les aliments nocifs*Biscottes en raison de leur teneur en sel, pain sec, noix de coco desséchée, riz cru, restes de pâtisseries mais aussi le lait, les larves de mouches, asticots, les graines de lin et de ricin, le beurre salé, les cacahuètes salées"    extrait de  http://apsana.info/faune/oiseaux.htm


"En hiver, l'homme peut rendre la vie des oiseaux plus douce en donnant un petit coup de pouce à la nature. Mangeoires et distributeurs d'eau peuvent facilement être installés dans les jardins comme sur les balcons. Mais attention, toute nourriture n'est pas bonne à donner aux oiseaux et contrairement aux idées reçues, certains aliments comme le riz cru peuvent être dangereux. extrait de
http://refuge.lpo.over-blog.fr/pages/NOURRIR_LES_OISEAUX_EN_HIVER-1961781.html


etc ...

----------


## Columba

Le lin n'est également pas toxique, même tout le contraire ! Il est présent dans de nombreux mélanges d'oisellerie, pour les omégas 3 notamment. Bref, sur internet il y a souvent beaucoup d'imprécisions, après ce n'est pas trop trop grave, tant que ça sensibilise sur le pain (et le lait, avec le combo du pain au lait que les gens donnent aux pigeonneaux les pauvres...) déjà, c'est positif  ::

----------


## Origan

> Et tu faisais des câlins à Morve et Glaire donc


Bien sûr, elles n'étaient pas responsables de leur nom de secrétions  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Alors le petit pigeon brushing de spatule comment il va  ?

----------


## Origan

Houpette encore présente au poste (elle a perdu sa houppe). On pensait qu'elle avait trouvé son mâle car elle loge en journée avec une autre tourterelle dans un des grands arbustes du terrain.
Glaviot a passé longtemps à la courtiser derrière le grillage, chacun sur son perchoir. Glaviot est le plus gentil des deux.

----------


## Aniky

Me revoici après une petite absence.  J'ai un soucis car je ne peux pas accéder à la dernière page du topic :/ Ca me renvois à la 13.
Merci pour les liens!! :: Au final j'ai commandé les tests ADN chez genimal pour Banzai, Gustave et Akuma (histoire de savoir ce qu'il est vu qu'il est bi).  Je me tâte a commander les bagues.  Je me disais bien que c'était ultra cher pour UN pigeon! Là j'en ai eu pour moins de 50e pour les trois. 

Les pigeons vont bien: de gauche à droite Tenshi, Vladimir (toujours impressionée de voir la différence de taille avec les autres), Gustave et Akuma.

 Banzai lui préfère rester par terre:
Sinon nouveau pensionnaire capturé samedi: Santiag pigeon voyageur français de deux ans. c'est un pigeon que je voyais depuis presque un an sur la place devant mon boulot javais remarqué que son état se détériorait depuis un bon mois et j'avais abandonné l'idée de l'attraper après une tentative infructueuse. Sauf qu'en sortant du travail je l'ai vu rester un boule près d'un arbre (tout le monde s'en foutait ou n'avait pas vu). je me suis approché, l'ai regardé puis suis allée acheter des cacahuètes pour l'attirer. Il s'était couché par terre puis s'est éloigné quand j'ai donné les appâts mais en voyant les deux autres pigeons les manger il a rappliquer et pouf attrapé d'une mains sous le regard ébahit des gens en terrasse. Une dame a même dit "han elle a attrapé un pigeon!". Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a: fientes avec de l'eau et là je viens de voir que si il sexcite il sessouffle très vite :/   Je n'ai rien dans sa gorge qui pourrait faire penser à la trichomonose. Là il est sous antibio, si pas d'amélioration d'ici deux jours je prends rendez vous chez le véto. Il est assez faible mais mange. 
Voilà le petit père:

A quand des photos de glaviot et crachat ?  ::  J'adore leur noms, ici y a eu un pigeon qui s'appelait Chlamydia ::  Et houpette ?

EDIT: non au final j'emmène Santiag chez le véto car je vois que son soucis de respiration (remarqué tout à l'heure) ne va pas mieux. Je ne veux pas avoir de regrets si il venait à mourir.

----------


## Aniky

EDIT: La véto a trouvé Santiag très gentil. Elle a entendu des bruits quand il respirait et heureusement qu'elle est restée un moment à l'écouter car le bruit ne vient pas de suite il est aussi bien maigre. Il va avoir des fumigations à faire et un medicament style smecta. Il ne mange aps tant que ca, si il s'arrête d emanger alors ce sera antibio.  Sur une de ses bagues il y a un numéros de téléphone, j'envoi un sms ce soir.

----------


## Columba

Bruits de respiration = n'a-t-il rien au fond de la gorge ? Fais gaffe à la trichomonose, c'est fréquent sur les pigeons voyageurs épuisés justement... Souvent les lésions sont visibles de l'extérieur, mais pas toujours. La diarrhée et l'amaigrissement sont souvent présents, avec une difficulté à s'alimenter.

----------


## Aniky

Oui j'y ai pensé et lui en ai parlé mais ca a pas eu l'air de l'inquiéter. C'était le premier truc que j'avais regardé (blanc dans gorge mais il n'y en a pas), j'ai du Flagyl au cas ou . Après c'était cette véto qui m'avait fait une rélfexion quand Le Pigeon Blanc est mort... Elle m'avait sortie "puis on ne sait pas ce qu'il traine chez vous avec tous les pigeons que vous ramassez" sur un ton vraiment méchant. Mais quand les résultats de l'autopsie sont tombés elle s'est vachement calmé, je lui avais sortie "alors c'était pas de ma faute hein". Ou qui m'avait donné un vermifuge qui serait toxique pour les columbidés. 
Mais pas le choix que de voir celle là :/ Après elle a été plus agréable mais je pensais qu'au moins elle regarderai les fientes pour voir si coccidiose (fiente liquide) ca prends 2s.

EDIT: tu aurais des photos de tes oiseaux, pour le plaisir des yeux ?

----------


## Columba

Le Flagyl honnêtement ça me semblerait plutôt une bonne idée car c'est aussi un antibio efficace, ça fonctionne à la fois sur la trichomonose et sur de nombreux autres germes (tout en étant très bien toléré par les pigeons, jamais eu de souci avec même sur des cas très désespérés...). Pour la coccidiose il n'y a qu'en regardant au microscope qu'on peut voir si présence de coccidies ou pas. La coccidiose provoque plutôt des fientes de taille réduite, et parfois sombres (avec du sang). Mais les symptômes sont pas toujours spécifiques, comme pour pas mal de parasites internes. 

Sinon une radio aurait pu aider à voir d'où peut venir le problème respiratoire, s'il y a une inflammation d'un organe, ou une atteinte quelconque sur un sac aérien par ex. 

J'ai pas trop le temps de poster des photos je t'avoue, même si j'en ai plein mon disque dur ^^'

----------


## Aniky

Tu aurais les doses à donner de flagyl pour un pigeon ? 
Oui c'ets ce que je me suis dite aussi, pas d'examens pour voir ce qu'il se passe. Elle n'a même pas regardé l'interieur du bec :/ Là il a des fumigation pour débloquer ses voies respiratoires.
Domage pour des photos :/  J'espère que  les petits d'Olympe vont bien. 

J'ai contacté le proprio de Santiag et sa réponse a été "bonjour et merci, vous êtes ou?" je le lui ai dit et lui ai demandé si il avait un noms, que le pigeon était malade et très maigre et depuis plus de nouvelles... 

J'ai eu les résultats du sexage ADN de Akuma, Banzai et Gustave: se sont des femelles ! :Pom pom girl:  ::  *zut je retrouve plus le smiley qui court partout*
J'avais souvent vu des demandes pour des pigeonnes fut un temps. Elles "devraient (haha tout est relatif) être plus simple à placer. 
Du coup Akuma et Tenshi sont jumelles ::  Akuma ets donc bien Bi, d'ailleurs ca elle flirt avec Banzai et Gustave mais aussi avec Vladimir.

Si je me retrouve avec Santiag je lui ferai fair eun test ADN aussi. Il est tout riquiqui et ce matin a été adorable et n'a plus peur quand je mets la mains dans la cage et que je l'attrape. Il se laisse très facilemment manipuler (j'espère que c'est pas à cause de la maladie) et fait ses fumigations tranquilement.
Ca me ferai 6 pigeons à placer  ::  ::

----------


## doriant

J'ai recupéré vendredi ce pigeon, qui a une patte blessée, je crois pas que ce soit fracturé mais il ne tient pas son equilibre.



  







 g mis ca pr l'aider a se tenir droit, ainsi il arrive à se tourner sans se renverser ou basculer ds tous les sens, et sans renverser les gamelles. Je vais le garder le tps qu'il faut pr qu'il se remette, le but etant de lui offrir le parc de chez moi comme habitation, sil n'y arrive pas je l'amenerai en refuge. Est-ce que qq1 saurait dire si c un male ou femelle ? je ne l'entends jamais.

----------


## Aniky

Coucou et merci pour lui. 

Il a l'air bien faible tu peux aussi lui mettre une bouteille d'eau chaud pour lui servir de bouillotte.  Ca tête part dans tous les sens par moment ? 

Tu ne peux pas dire comme ca si c'est un mâle ou une femelle, il faut faire un test ADN pour en être certain (sauf une race il me semble).  Tu lui as donné un noms ?

EDIT: Santiag m'a fait une belle frayeur: sont état s'était déterioré vitesse grand V mais là il commence à remonter la pente. Il est toujours mou. 
J'ai raté  le trappage de la pigeonne qui a la patte complètement retourné. Je m'en veut car je pense qu'elle ne s'approchera plus de si tôt...

----------


## Columba

Il ne se tient pas debout et tombe sur le côté j'ai l'impression... Il a l'air de souffrir d'un trouble neurologique. La cause peut être diverse : traumatisme physique (mais dans ces cas-là tu devrais trouver un hématome, une zone inflammée, quelque part, indiquant l'endroit où il a heurté une vitre, un pare-brise etc), maladie (parasitaire, Paramyxovirus...) ou réaction nerveuse après un empoisonnement. 

L'année dernière j'ai trouvé une pigeonne dans le même état, elle ne parvenait pas à se tenir debout, semblait "désarticulée" et il avait fallu la nourrir manuellement pendant plusieurs semaines. Elle a fini par retrouver toute sa motricité et volait parfaitement, donc elle a pu retourner vivre sa vie. J'avais peur que ce soit le pmv mais pas du tout... Comme elle n'avait pas de trace de choc ni de fractures (vraiment, rien de rien physiquement) il y a de fortes chances que la cause était l'empoisonnement. 

Dans tous les cas il faut le mettre au chaud, s'il parvient à s'alimenter un peu seul c'est déjà ça, mais il faut s'assurer qu'il mange suffisamment (en vérifiant régulièrement son poids par exemple...). L'idéal serait qu'il ait un mélange de graines pour pigeons/tourterelles et des vitamines pour oiseaux, ça pourrait l'aider.

S'il pouvait voir un véto ce serait un plus également. 

Comment sont ses fientes sinon ?

----------


## doriant

Merci pour vos réponses  :Smile: 

Je ne lui ai pas donné de nom, je voudrais le relacher quand il ira mieux.

Alors oui sa tete par moment tombe, il la retourne, mais attendu qu'il penche je ne sais pas si c le signe d'"un trouble neuro. Ce matin il se tenait sur ses 2pattes, mais c une position très fatigante et ca le fait tomber facilement. Ses fientes etaient vertes liquide quand je l'ai recuperé, a présent c plus consistant et c marron, jaune, ca varie. Je le peserai c une bonne idée pr voir sil se
maintient au moins, mais j'ignore combien il devrait faire, je sais pas si c male ou femelle ni quel age il peut avoir, me parait jeune adulte c tout. A mùanger je lui donne du mélange graines tourterelles, auquel j'ajoute du blé/millet que g pr mes autres oiseaux, des amandes effilées, des noix. J'ai commencé a mettre du compl alimentaire ds son eau, qui fera le reste de la semaine. Mais à part ca, biscottes, madeleines, salade, jaune do'euf+huile+graines dessus il n'y touche pas. Je ne sais pas trop comment le fortifier c pr ca que là g limité ses deplacements avec un truc qui le soutient pr lui eviter de perdre plus d'energie.

G contacté mes 2vetos, qui ne le prendront pas en charge comme ils ne le doivent pas en theorie, puisque ca leur est interdit, "parce que nuisible, raisons sanitaires, si vous nous l'amenez ce sera pr l'euthanasier". Ds un de ces deux cabinets pourtant g bien une collegue qui en a amené un, mais avec l'idée de le garder et de payer sa chirurgie avant meme d'en connaitre le prix donc ils n'ont pas fait de difficultés pr le soigner. Je n'ai pas presenté la chose de la meme facon, et il est certain que la demande les embarrasse car on vous repond des choses du style "on n'a pas de doses pr de si ptits gabarits, ca pourrait les tuer" quand encore une fois ils arrivent à en operer un et à soigner des ptits nacs, c visiblement à la tete du client et sil est bon client aussi, bref je n'ai pas insisté.

----------


## Aniky

Ila  peut être la PVM si sa tête fait des tours :/
 Tu peux tenter de téléphonner a des vétos nacs en disant que c'est ton pigeon de compagnie, comme ca ca devrait passer.  :: 
Par contre  ton écriture SMS pique les yeux  ::

----------


## doriant

je ne sais pas si c ca, entre autres symptomes c dit fievre, tremblements, ce qu'il n'a pas, ses fientes aussi reprennent consistance. Mais si ct ca je suis sure qu'il serait euthanasié, personne ne goberait que c mon pigeon. Je vais le garder et puis on va voir, si ca ne s'arrange pas je le deposerai en refuge.

----------


## krissou

Ca ressemble à la PMV ce qu'il a. Je ne sais pas si Baytril est toujours commercialisé mais ça donnait de bons résultats (mais il faut une ordonnance je crois). Sinon tu peux essayer de le traiter avec de l'extrait de pépins de pamplemousse dans son eau de boisson.
Si tu ne trouves pas de bon véto aviaire, tu peux aussi demander conseil à la SPOV de Chatillon (01 42 53 27 22). Ils sont vraiment spécialisés pigeons.

----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup krissou  :Smile:  

La spov oui g appelé mais je ne donnerai pas suite car il n'est pas question pr moi de deposer definitivement un animal sans savoir a qui g affaire sous pretexte que c dit refuge, ni ce quil adviendra clairement de l'animal, tlm n'en fait pas l'eloge, et la tournure au tel me confirme mes impressions, quand la personne se veut insistante pr le deposer sans ne donner aucun autre conseil, avec des jugements hatifs sans la moindre question sur l'etat du pigeon, et dire qu'il pourra plus voler, et que de toute facon vous pourrez pas le garder, elle te dit ca comme ca, sans savoir d'ailleurs les intentions ou le cadre qu'on peut offrir à l'animal... euh NON clairement je la sens pas. Mais on m'a conseillé un autre n° et vais le faire demain. Il est blessé ca c sur, après si ya un virus qui en est à l'origine, ou qqchose nerveux ca peut etre plein de choses donc v voir avec ce veto, si jamais c pmv apparemment ya pas de remede et la mortalité est importante.

----------


## Origan

> Tu aurais les doses à donner de flagyl pour un pigeon ? 
> Oui c'ets ce que je me suis dite aussi, pas d'examens pour voir ce qu'il se passe. Elle n'a même pas regardé l'interieur du bec :/ Là il a des fumigation pour débloquer ses voies respiratoires.
> Domage pour des photos :/  J'espère que  les petits d'Olympe vont bien. 
> 
> J'ai contacté le proprio de Santiag et sa réponse a été "bonjour et merci, vous êtes ou?" je le lui ai dit et lui ai demandé si il avait un noms, que le pigeon était malade et très maigre et depuis plus de nouvelles... 
> 
> J'ai eu les résultats du sexage ADN de Akuma, Banzai et Gustave: se sont des femelles ! *zut je retrouve plus le smiley qui court partout*
> J'avais souvent vu des demandes pour des pigeonnes fut un temps. Elles "devraient (haha tout est relatif) être plus simple à placer. 
> Du coup Akuma et Tenshi sont jumelles Akuma ets donc bien Bi, d'ailleurs ca elle flirt avec Banzai et Gustave mais aussi avec Vladimir.
> ...


Bon courage pour les placements !

Le proprio du pigeon doit croire que tu vas lui demander de payer les frais vétos :/

Houpette a perdu de sa houpe. Oui, il faut que je refasse des photos des deux mais j'ai d'autres choses qui m'angoissent. J'en referais mais pas cette fin de semaine. 

Doriant : bonne chance avec le pigeon. Ma véto aussi me proposait l'euthanasie (pigeon ne volant plus mais sans fracture à l'aile) à moins que je le garde ou que je lui trouve un maitre. Il y a encore peu de structures prenant en charge les animaux semi-sauvages et mal-aimés comme le sont les pigeons. J'avais trouvé quelqu'un sur le forum. 
Le baytril est toujours commercialisé mais sa vente est sur ordonnance et les vétos ont la consigne de ne plus le prescrire qu'après des antibiogrammes (pour éviter de le prescrire à la légère).

----------


## Columba

> je ne sais pas si c ca, entre autres symptomes c dit fievre, tremblements, ce qu'il n'a pas, ses fientes aussi reprennent consistance. Mais si ct ca je suis sure qu'il serait euthanasié, personne ne goberait que c mon pigeon. Je vais le garder et puis on va voir, si ca ne s'arrange pas je le deposerai en refuge.


L'un des principal symptôme est le torticolis (la tête qui se retourne dans tous les sens), ça c'est vraiment typique. Après il peut y avoir des problèmes neurologiques qui ont d'autres causes que ce virus. Le pmv peut être aussi sournois avec des symptômes peu marqués aussi :/ 

La pmv provoque souvent des diarrhées verdâtres (ce qu'il avait au début) car les pigeons se sous-alimentent. Mais ce n'est pas forcément systématique qu'ils aient la diarrhée avec la pmv... 

Tu as des vidéos youtube de ce type : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVKjDyvO5P8 qui montrent des "postures" typiques liées au virus. 

Normalement il n'existe pas de traitement, les antibios peuvent permettre de soutenir le pigeon mais ce n'est pas ça qui combat le virus. Par contre supplémenter en vitamines du groupe B aident bien apparemment. En multivitamines j'utilise généralement le Tonivit que l'on trouve en pharmacie ou en cabinet véto. Le flacon coûte une dizaine d'euros.

----------


## doriant

Merci bcp Columba, oui il fait un peu comme ca mais moins prononcé et il cherche à se redresser. C pas evident de discerner si ses reactions sont liées a sa faiblesse et aux mauvaises postures qui le déséquilibrent, mais des fois il me semble que sans raison oui il declenche une torsion. Je commence à me dire, vu qu'il n'est pas craintif du tout, qu'il a été laché suite à ses troubles et qu'il s'est blessé en chutant. A moins que sa detresse ne le rende sociable vu quil sait quil est mal, je sais pas. Ce matin il a bien mangé et bu plusieurs fois, je l'ai pas ennuyé à le peser mais vais le faire avant de filer, comme ca je surveillerai au fil des jours; de lui meme il se debrouille à picorer mais pr boire je ne le vois pas plonger la tete ds ce quil a à coté, par contre si je lui propose il le fait. Parait que ds la pmv ils boivent enormément, ce qui explique les diarrhées qui peuvent durent des semaines, ce n'est pas son cas et ses fientes st mieux. Je crois que tt seul il ne survivrait pas, d'autant que là d'où je l'ai retiré, ya des chats libres qui rodent, du poison pigeon aussi. Là je sors acheter le tonivit, et v appeler le cabinet veto qu'on m'a conseillé (je crois que la veto est en congés aujourdui mais je tomberai bien sur qq1 qui s'y connait). Merci beaucoup pr vos astuces pr lui faire reprendre du "poil de la bete", il en a bien besoin. Sinon il ou ptetre elle est vraiment très mignon, et il ne se laisse pas abattre, faut continuer à le solliciter, il a encore des années a vivre donc c cool qu'il s'accroche.

----------


## krissou

Doriant, En ce qui concerne la SPOV, c'est vrai que l'accueil téléphonique n'est pas toujours top et un peu expéditif. Par contre, sur place, la personne que  j'ai vue et qui s'occupe des pigeons est très compétente. J'ai demandé à visiter les lieux, rien à redire. C'est faux de dire qu'on n'a pas de nouvelles. Je les ai appelés par la suite, et j'ai toujours eu des nouvelles du pigeon que je leur ai confié. 

Pour en revenir à la PMV, beaucoup de pigeons arrivent à vivre bien et longtemps avec cette maladie dont les symptômes fluctuent. Ca évolue par crises plus ou moins espacées. Il faut absolument éviter les situations de stress, même minimes car c'est un facteur déclenchant et aggravant. 
Effectivement, comme le dit Columba, les vitamines B (et aussi C) aident à atténuer la maladie et aussi l'EPP.

----------


## doriant

Yep g lu que les nerfs pouvaient etre longs a se regenerer, mais qu'au bout de 2-3 mois on considerait l'animal gueri. Bon chepa si c ca, v voir avec un veto pis je vous tiens au courant. La spov ou un autre refuge ne sont pas ecartés en solution de retraite si son etat ne peut guerir (les apriori sont liés aussi a des temoigngages sur fb).

----------


## Columba

Voir un véto (Nacs si possible, ils font généralement les oiseaux) me semble être une bonne idée. Il pourra mieux déterminer s'il y a trauma physique ou si c'est bien la pmv...

----------


## doriant

Bah le mien fait nacs mais les pigeons il en veut pas, comme bcp en fait, a partir du moment où ledit pigeon provient de la nature, il rentre ds le cadre des nuisibles, pas des nacs. Aurait fallu raconter un bobard, mais si ya pmv c meme pas envisageable qu'il gobe ca à moins de le mythonner sur une fugue du pigeon qq jours, et vu son age ca passerait pas.) G contacté un des rares veto qui les prend en charge, on va bien voir ce qu'il en dit. Sinon g pesé le pigeon, il fait 260gr  :Frown:  c pas les pintades qu'on a l'habitude de voir et qui peuvent plus voler tant elles ont graillé !!

----------


## phacélie

> Merci de rappeler aux vétérinaires que vous contacterez, que les pigeons bisets sont des oiseaux domestiques ni sauvages ni nuisibles.Quils nous appellent sils nen sont pas convaincus.


https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2...s-en-detresse/

----------


## Columba

> Bah le mien fait nacs mais les pigeons il en veut pas, comme bcp en fait, a partir du moment où ledit pigeon provient de la nature, il rentre ds le cadre des nuisibles, pas des nacs. Aurait fallu raconter un bobard, mais si ya pmv c meme pas envisageable qu'il gobe ca à moins de le mythonner sur une fugue du pigeon qq jours, et vu son age ca passerait pas.) G contacté un des rares veto qui les prend en charge, on va bien voir ce qu'il en dit. Sinon g pesé le pigeon, il fait 260gr  c pas les pintades qu'on a l'habitude de voir et qui peuvent plus voler tant elles ont graillé !!


Il s'agit juste d'un mauvais véto et il faut aller voir ailleurs, c'est tout. Il est plus facile (je trouve) de trouver un autre véto qu'un médecin  ::  Des vétos Nacs en RP il y en a à la pelle, il suffit de passer des coups de fil et demander s'ils soignent les oiseaux, car tu as un pigeon à soigner. 

J'ai déjà fait face à des manques de connaissances des oiseaux (et des pigeons) de la part de vétos, mais jamais aucun ne m'a envoyé balader... (à partir du moment où je prenais en charge les soins).

----------


## krissou

Il faudrait trouver un véto aviaire qui s'y connaisse en pigeons. Souvent les véto "nacs" ne connaissent rien aux oiseaux. Doriant, tu peux te déplacer sur Paris ou région parisienne ?

----------


## doriant

Oui ca peut se faire krissou, si tu as des adresses jve bien ! sinon je viens de trouver une adresse de veto qui les prend en charge ds mon dept mais je sais pas sils st spécialistes.

----------


## phacélie

L'asso dont j'ai mis le lien au-dessus recommande :




> *A Paris-même, pour les soins et le suivi du pigeon que vous avez adopté ou pour les urgences, nous vous recommandons le Dr. Carlo Paoletti* (Clinique Vétérinaire de l’Horloge, spécialisée dans les N.A.C., 26 rue de Beaubourg).Merci d’appeler avant au 01 42 74 81 13*.
> **
> *

----------


## krissou

Dans l'Essonne, à Sainte Geneviève des Bois, il y a le dr Philippe Bergès qui est spécialisé pigeons (01 60 15 11 86).

D'autres que j'avais notés et qu'on m'avait conseillés :
- Philippe de Wailly à Boulogne Billancourt
- Docteur Aliaga à Montrouge
- Dr Vincent Jérome à St Maur des Fossés
- Clinique vétérinaire de la place des fetes, à Paris 19ème 
- Dr Hervet, Paris 18ème

Doriant, renseigne toi bien avant d'aller voir celui que tu as trouvé, s'il est spécialisé pigeons. Si le tien a la PMV, c'est vraiment spécifique et un véto avec des connaissances générales sur les oiseaux domestiques ne saura pas gérer.

----------


## doriant

Coucou Krissou. Merci bcp pr ces adresses, je les note precieusement. Bon je suis allé en clinique et il a été vu par 2vetos, l'un plus pessimiste que l'autre. Alors ya rien du tout de cassé, c que neurologique, ils n'en connaissent pas bien la cause mais pensent à un choc frontal. Ya rien à faire, rien qu'on puisse donner, hormis lui donner un laps de temps tel que 10j pr retrouver sa mobilité, sachant qu'il se debrouille pr manger, boire et faire sa toilette qui est bon signe, mais c pas dit qu'il y arrive. Il est maigre, devrait faire 100gr de plus soit presque le tiers de son poids, je dois le gaver donc avec des protéines et continuer tonivit. Il a eu du vermifuge en appli locale, je vais lui laisser un mois pr progresser, en l'aidant a faire des mouvements pr reveiller ses parties bloquées si ca peut aider, et en lui montrant l'environnement qui l'attend, avec les oiseaux qu'il peut voir et entendre. Ca l'amenera ptetre à se depasser on ne sait jamais. Après quoi si c pas mieux on fera ce qui faut parce qu'etre prisonnier ds son corps c pas une vie pr lui.

----------


## rea

Bonjour à tous!
J'ai trouvé il y a 2 ans environ une tourterelle domestique dans la rue. Je suppose que c'est un mâle car jamais d'oeufs + roucoulement + mouvement de tête. Il a une petite pièce à lui, avec des branches, etc. 
Je n'ai jamais voulu avoir d'oiseaux honnêtement (je ne compte pas les pigeons sauvés puis relâchés, c'est autre chose), ce n'est pas trop "mon truc", mais il est là par hasard et je l'adore et je veux qu'il soit le plus heureux possible. 
Je me dis donc que je devrais prendre un 2ème oiseau...
Sauf que je n'ai pas envie de faire de repro, clairement 2 oiseaux c'est mon max! Hors j'ai lu que 2 mâles c'est fort risqué...et une autre espèce encore plus...
Alors...que faire?  :Smile:

----------


## Aniky

> Bonjour à tous!
> J'ai trouvé il y a 2 ans environ une tourterelle domestique dans la rue. Je suppose que c'est un mâle car jamais d'oeufs + roucoulement + mouvement de tête. Il a une petite pièce à lui, avec des branches, etc. 
> Je n'ai jamais voulu avoir d'oiseaux honnêtement (je ne compte pas les pigeons sauvés puis relâchés, c'est autre chose), ce n'est pas trop "mon truc", mais il est là par hasard et je l'adore et je veux qu'il soit le plus heureux possible. 
> Je me dis donc que je devrais prendre un 2ème oiseau...
> Sauf que je n'ai pas envie de faire de repro, clairement 2 oiseaux c'est mon max! Hors j'ai lu que 2 mâles c'est fort risqué...et une autre espèce encore plus...
> Alors...que faire?


tu peux prendre une femelle et remplacer les oeufs par de faux oeufs, c'est ce que je  fais avec mes couples de pigeons et ca marche, ils les couvent comme si de rien n'était.

----------


## rea

> tu peux prendre une femelle et remplacer les oeufs par de faux oeufs, c'est ce que je  fais avec mes couples de pigeons et ca marche, ils les couvent comme si de rien n'était.


J'y ai pensé.. Et ça ne les gênent pas? Est-ce que les faux oeufs sont là non-stop ou on les enlève?
Ca me fait un peu de peine, j'avoue, pour les "vrais" mais repro pas moyen, et je penses que c'est pas idéal pour lui de rester toute sa vie seul :/

----------


## Aniky

Coucou, non ca ne les gênent pas du tout sauf quand je mets la main pour enlever les vrais ou je me prends des coups d'ailes/bec. Mais il les couvent comme si c'était les leurs.  
Perso j'enlève les oeufs des que l'oeuf ets pondu pour éviter qu'un embryon ne se developpe. Un peu comme le soeufs de poules au super marché.

----------


## rea

Ok, oui, ça me semble une bonne solution. Et les faux oeufs sont laissés en permanence dans le nid?

----------


## Aniky

Je les laisse jusqu'a ce qu'ils arrêtent de couver car sinon ca déclenche une nouvelle ponte et les femelles pondent tout le temps. 
Le mieux serait d'attendre un autre avis que le mien pour ca. 
Pour te dire Tenshi a pondu 6 ou 4 oeufs depuis le début de l'année.

----------


## Columba

> Coucou Krissou. Merci bcp pr ces adresses, je les note precieusement. Bon je suis allé en clinique et il a été vu par 2vetos, l'un plus pessimiste que l'autre. Alors ya rien du tout de cassé, c que neurologique, ils n'en connaissent pas bien la cause mais pensent à un choc frontal. Ya rien à faire, rien qu'on puisse donner, hormis lui donner un laps de temps tel que 10j pr retrouver sa mobilité, sachant qu'il se debrouille pr manger, boire et faire sa toilette qui est bon signe, mais c pas dit qu'il y arrive. Il est maigre, devrait faire 100gr de plus soit presque le tiers de son poids, je dois le gaver donc avec des protéines et continuer tonivit. Il a eu du vermifuge en appli locale, je vais lui laisser un mois pr progresser, en l'aidant a faire des mouvements pr reveiller ses parties bloquées si ca peut aider, et en lui montrant l'environnement qui l'attend, avec les oiseaux qu'il peut voir et entendre. Ca l'amenera ptetre à se depasser on ne sait jamais. Après quoi si c pas mieux on fera ce qui faut parce qu'etre prisonnier ds son corps c pas une vie pr lui.
> 
> Pièce jointe 423923


Courage Doriant, les soucis neurologiques dus à un choc (ou autre trouble organique) peuvent se résorber, mais il faut être patient. Cela peut prendre plusieurs semaines. Pour ma pigeonne qui avait un grave trouble neuro, il lui a fallu au moins 3 semaines de soins, avec plus de 10 jours de gavage car elle s'alimentait peu et était maigre aussi.

----------


## doriant

est-ce que la tienne a repris du poids rapidement ? Ici elle fait 267gr ce soir, pas bcp plus que l'autre jour, mais bizarrement je lui sens moins le brechet, je comprends pas lool. Je trouve qu'elle reprend des forces, se tient mieux debout, elle arrive a avancer et tourner sans chuter, pas à tous les coups mais elle peut, ce qui ya qq jours etait chute assurée. Nous faisons de grands tours ds la nature presque ts les jours, elle est très receptive à la vegetation, notamment certains arbres et feuillus, et elle reagit au passage de congeneres. deux fois je l'ai posée au sol en dispatchant devant des graines, mais elle n'a pas vraiment picoré ni fait la moindre tentative de rien, trop impressionnée pr oser bouger je pense, alors qu'a la maison elle cherche au sol ds son bac. Je sais pas du tout ce qui se peut se passer ds sa tete, je me pose plein de questions, si ca se trouve c pas un pigeon habitué a l'exterieur.... on verra bien si elle progresse, au fil de ses mouvements ce qu'elle cherche à faire.

----------


## Aniky

J'ai trouvé que ce matin Santiag était un peu plus molle que d'habitude, elle a  toujours la diarrhée malgrès les antibios (flagyl+bactrim).
J'ai rendez vous chez le véto lundi matin :/

----------


## Columba

> est-ce que la tienne a repris du poids rapidement ? Ici elle fait 267gr ce soir, pas bcp plus que l'autre jour, mais bizarrement je lui sens moins le brechet, je comprends pas lool. Je trouve qu'elle reprend des forces, se tient mieux debout, elle arrive a avancer et tourner sans chuter, pas à tous les coups mais elle peut, ce qui ya qq jours etait chute assurée. Nous faisons de grands tours ds la nature presque ts les jours, elle est très receptive à la vegetation, notamment certains arbres et feuillus, et elle reagit au passage de congeneres. deux fois je l'ai posée au sol en dispatchant devant des graines, mais elle n'a pas vraiment picoré ni fait la moindre tentative de rien, trop impressionnée pr oser bouger je pense, alors qu'a la maison elle cherche au sol ds son bac. Je sais pas du tout ce qui se peut se passer ds sa tete, je me pose plein de questions, si ca se trouve c pas un pigeon habitué a l'exterieur.... on verra bien si elle progresse, au fil de ses mouvements ce qu'elle cherche à faire.


Oui la reprise de poids avait été assez rapide, elle n'avait pas de maladie digestive ni parasitaire.

----------


## krissou

Doriant, tu es allée dans quelle clinique ? les vétos que tu as vus ont l'air compétents et précis dans leur diagnostic, c'est toujours bon de savoir où ils sont.

----------


## doriant

Dans le 78 c sur que ya pas 36endroits, la clinique est à rambouillet, la capside, faut demander Dr bertholet spé volatile, pratique chirurgie mais pas là ts les jours. Sinon g eu des echos sur velizy où ya bcp de spé mais c hors de prix  :Frown:

----------


## doriant

Qq news de M.Pigeon tjrs à la maison :

Les troubles neuro se st aggravés dimanche, pas pr l'équilibre mais pour le cou, ca se traduit par une incapacité quasi systematique à se nourrir puisqu'une fois les graines prises la nuque part d'un coup sec tt en arriere et il secoue violemment la tete comme sil convulsait, autant dire qu'il s'épuise ainsi et valse les graines. Je le gave donc graine après graine, sur la base ajr minimum de 30gr/jour, +bonus de petits pois/maïs en boite/pois cassés etc, nutribird aussi un peu bien qu'il n'avale pas bien ca, on essaie de varier. Il est tout de meme remonté a 325gr.

L'autre soir il a eu un peu de mieux, a pu repicorer avec mon aide pr limiter l'amplitude du cou, ca m'a bien soulagé mais ca n'a pas duré. Sinon pr les deplacements, pas de variation, et pr ce qui est du torticolis, il a tjrs un coté peu utilisé mais il le fait par moments de lucidité.

Avant dimanche, j'avais contacté un autre véto, pr qui la pmv n'est pas du tout certaine, et on a debuté un ttt large de fait, composé d'antibio, antiinflammatoire et medoc contre les affections cutanées/sous. Perso je commence à soupconner la paratyphose, ce qu'il avait evoqué, d'autant qu'il remonte souvent une patte sous l'aile, ce que je prenais pr un pb style entorse, et ca en est un signe clair d'infection, de soulagement de la douleur; il a egalement une croute sur l'arrondi de l'aile, que g vu ya peu, et je ne suis pas du tout sure que ce soit du frottement lié aux chutes. Demain je vais rappeler ce veto pr lui faire part de mes der observations, en savoir pluss aussi sur les precautions hygieniques si tel etait le cas pr ne pas qu'il se recontamine, voilà après c l'effet ds ces prochains jours qui dira sil a bien ciblé.

Ptite foto à l'instant :

----------


## Aniky

J'ai été recontacté jeudi après midi par la véto pour me dire que c'était urgent que je leur ramène Santiag car ils ont eu les résultats d'analyse de fiente (grosse capillariose). Du coup je leur ai dit que je ne pouvais pas venir vu que je travaillais et je ne pouvais pas bloquer 1h pour l'y amener car emplois du temps (sur rendez-vous) complet.  Alors on me dit de passer sans elle vendredi matin récupérer un médicament et que, aillant réussi à attraper la pigeonne à la patte cassée retournée lundi (qu'un monsieur qui la nourrit appelle Le Grabataire), j'avais un rendez vous pour Le Grabataire je pourrai amener Santiag avec. 
Vendredi matin je passe donc à la clinique et me fait accueillir par l'asv (un monsieur qui m'avait dit que si il pouvait il les tuerait tous car ils chient dans ses écuries) qui me dit qu'il n'est pas au courant car il était pas là hier et que je devais attendre que sa collègue arrive. OK, je prends place, là ca discute avec une cliente comme quoi il a trois chiennes en chaleurs qu'il va en aire saillir une, qu'il va arreter la voltige (car c’était un champion) blabla et quand la fameuse collègue arrive il ne lui demande rien. Bon j'attends et il continu de papoter avec la cliente, ne réponds pas au tel qui sonne et laisse sa collègue se débrouiller. Au bout de 25minutes je me lève et dis que je ne peux pas attendre plus longtemps car je dois aller bosser. Je précise qu'il m'avait vu et que plusieurs fois je me suis levée pour bien dire "je suis là ne m'oubliais pas". Et là ils me sortent le Panacur. Je leurs dis gentiment "ah mais il me semblait que le panacur avec le febendazol est toxique pour les colombidés non ?". Gros blanc ils se regardent, lèvent les yeux aux ciels puis me sortent ah mais de toutes façon vous avez rendez vous demains avec le vétérinaire vous verrez avec elle. En mode casse toi tu nous fais chier... Je suis restée scotché, je ne les avais pas agressé ni mal parlé. 
Bref ce matin j'arrive à la clinique la larme à l'oeil avec Santiag pratiquement inconscient, et la véto me dit je ne sais plus quoi et je lui réponds que "ca n'est peut être plus la peine vu l'état ou il est, il faudrait peut être l'euthanasier non ?". Là elle part complètement en vrille en me disant quoi mais on fait quoi là?! On a fait des analyses  on a les résultats si il meurt tant pis.  Puis ont vous a téléphoné jeudi hein mais vous n'êtes pas venue. Je suis restée penaude entre le choqué/blasé et lui dis "oui mais j'étais au travail". Elle parlait super fort j'avais l'impression d'être une gamine qui se fait pourrir par ses parents. Elle sort me parle de panacur et d'n autre traitement qu'elle choisira au final (je ne lui ai pas parlé de toxicité ou autre je n'ai rien dit). Je lui dis je suis ok pour traiter si vous pensez que ca vaut le coup vu son état et que je ne suis pas pour acharnement. Elle me ressort la même phrase oui mais on a les résultats: grosse capillariose et qu'on verra si il meurt ou pas faut tenter.  Je dis ok c'est vous le pro. 
On passe a la Grabataire, elle regarde sa patte me dit oh il pourra survivre comme ca pas besoin d'opérer etc. Et me dit c'est pas parce qu'il a une patte cassé qu'il faut l'euthanasier et elle repart sur Santiag pas d'eutha puis sur le Grabataire on euthanasie pas pour ca il peut très bien se débrouiller seul.  Elle me sort qu'il est pas maigre, normal vu qu'on est deux personne à la nourrir depuis bien deux mois presque tous les jours pour l'attraper mais elle ne m'écoute pas. Je lui dis aussi qu'il a  du mal a voir/attraper ses graines (confirmé par le monsieur qui la nourri aussi) oui il a du prendre un coup mais c'est pas grave il mettra plus de temps a attraper sa nourriture 0.O Comment un véto pour dire tant de conneries, si on l'avait pas nourri elle serait morte car au début elle était tout le temps en boule ébourriffé.
Quand elle est partie chercher le médoc de Santiag elle a parlé avec l'asv et une dame qui avait ramené un petit renard. Et que le gorna (centre de la faune du coin) leur avait dit qu'il ne prenait pas les renards (???) et que du coups il avaient contacté la LPO (re ????) puis la véto ou l'asv dit à la personne qui l'avait ramené "de toute façon il avait le tibia (ou fémur ? je me souviens plus) cassé" une personne dit "ah et???" et là l'autre réponds " on l'a euthanasié". C'était juste hallucinant bref je hais cette clinique et cette véto. 

Une petite photo de Santiag, je ne suis pas du tout optimiste:

----------


## monloulou

Désolant cette clinique, au final Santiag a eu du Panacur ?

----------


## Aniky

> Désolant cette clinique, au final Santiag a eu du Panacur ?


non un autre produit "plus efficace" en pipette. Je ne sais pas ce que c'était.

----------


## Columba

> Désolant cette clinique, au final Santiag a eu du Panacur ?


Pas de fenbendazole et ses dérivés pour les pigeons, par pitié... Mais beaucoup de vétos ignorent le souci avec les colombidés car il y a une homologation sur les volailles. Le produit selon la dose, n'est pas nécessairement mortel mais il reste à éviter pour les pigeons oui. J'en ai fait la triste expérience. Il me reste 6 pigeons survivants au Panacur, sur 19 traités. Mais le véto avait prescrit une dose mortelle sur pigeons. J'en ai fait encore eutha l'année dernière parce que la pigeonne n'était pas morte sur le coup mais souffrait d'une hépatite chronique aigue. Bref...

Le Teniverm est une bonne option pour une capillariose sur 1 pigeon. C'est conditionné en gélule. Après s'il a déjà été vermifugé avec autre chose, ne rien donner d'autres.

----------


## monloulou

> non un autre produit "plus efficace" en pipette. Je ne sais pas ce que c'était.


comment va Santiag  ::

----------


## Aniky

Je me souviens de ce dont tu parles Columba. J'en reviens pas que même après tout ce temps il y en a qui sont mort des séquelles. Désolée pour toi. Oui pas de panacur mais va faire comprendre ca TOI qui n'est que client à un véto qui a X années d'expérience... T_T

Santiag va un peu mieux mais c'est toujours pas ca. Elle dort énormément, ne mange pas seule, toujours squelettique et ne se tient pas debout. Mais ce matin, avec un peu d'aide, elle a réussi à boire seule et mieux elle a réussi à se mettre sur ses pattes pendant 3/4 secondes. 
Elle est dans un carton avec une bouillotte a coté de mon lit pour la surveiller. Après il ne faut pas crier victoire trop vite. Jessaierai de la peser mardi. Je la lève de temps en temps pour qu'elle ne soit pas coucher H24 car je suppose que ca doit pas être très bon pour elle, je lui bouge aussi les pattes pour ne pas qu'elles s'enraidissent.


J'ai aussi deux autres pigeons: un qui va être relaché d'ici quelques temps. Attrapé par le monsieur qui nourris de temps en temps les pigeons (pas beaucoup) pendant que j'avais Le Grabataire dans les mains.  Il avait des fils aux pattes et tousse un peu. Dans le feu de l'action il a perdu ses plumes de queue du coup je vais attendre que ca repousse pour le libérer (il est sous antibio pour ses quintes de toux). 


Et Le Grabataire. Alors celui là m'aura donné du fils à retordre! Je l'avais remarqué l'été dernier boitant severement puis il avait disparu pendant un bon moment avant de ré apparaitre cette hivers. Il attendais en boule le monsieur qui leur donne de temps en temps à manger quand il s'assoit dans le parc au niveau de chez moi. Les pigeons n'ont pas du tout peur de lui. 
Il ne se laissait pas approcher du coup je lui laissais souvent des graines/lentilles pour qu'il tienne le coup et tenter de le faire approcher de moi.  De fils en aiguille je discutais avec le Monsieur et les pigeons venaient à mes pieds du coup j'ai peu remarquer qu'en plus de ses soucis de patte il a des problèmes pour attraper sa nourriture (vise à coté a du mal a envoyer dans le beq). Le monsieur me disait mais non, puis après deux trois semaine l'a remarqué aussi. De plus il commençait à vomir donc il a décidé de m'aider à l'attraper. J'ai fait une première tentative d'attrapage mais j'ai choppé le mauvais pigeon ::  puis lundi dernier pouf je l'ai eu sans soucis. Il a vu le véto et d'après lui il peut vivre sans soucis avec la patte dans cet état (faudrait que je vous filme comment il marche) et en ayant du mal a attraper sa nourriture "il mettra plus de temps que les autres pour se nourrir" ::  ca serait du à un choc d'ou le fait qu'il y ait des soucis neuro/visuel. Et elle me dit oui mais il est pas maigre.. Bah en même temps on est deux à le nourrir depuis des mois donc bon.... 
Au fait Le grabataire est une madame:

----------


## aurore27

Les poules du potager pondent régulièrement maintenant, en général c'est 3 oeufs par jour. 1 des faisans de Benoît a mal à 1 patte mais cela ne l'empêche pas de pourchasser les paonnes.

----------


## Aniky

Après une amélioration de son état Santiag se retrouve dans un état assez inquiétant: du mal à respirer (rapide) et recommence a avoir de la diarrhée. Elle ne boit plus seule mais réclame de l'eau à la seringue. On dirait qu'elle a des soucis neuro: quand je lui mets le bec dans l'eau elle l'ouvre pour boire mais c'est comme si elle n'arrive pas a aspirer l'eau, elle arrive a par contre à faire quelques pas quand je la force mais reste couché tout le temps. Je la force a se verticaliser car je suppose que ce n'est pas bon de rester coucher h24 7/7.  J'avais re contacter la clinique samedi voyant que ca n'allait pas et la véto a juste dit (je l'ai entendu) "bah elle a qu a donner des vitamines". Chose faite mais pas d'amélioration

Véto demain 17h... 
Santiag qui va un peu mieux
Santiag ce matin, là elle prends de la vapeur d'huiles essentiels prescrites par le véto la première fois qu'elle y a été.

----------


## Columba

Pour Santiag une analyse de fientes a-t-elle déjà été faite ?

----------


## Aniky

> Pour Santiag une analyse de fientes a-t-elle déjà été faite ?


Oui elle a montré une importante capillariose. Elle a été traité pour ca ya une semaine avec une pipette de je ne sais quoi( je ne voulais pas du panacur). Mais là ce qui m'inquiète c'est ses soucis respiratoire.

----------


## Columba

Ah ok je ne me souvenais plus désolée ^^ 

Elle n'a rien au fond de la gorge ? Ca te semble toucher les voies respiratoires supérieures (gorge, larynx etc) ou inférieures (sacs aériens ?). Y a-t-il des sécrétions, larmoiements ? 

La capillariose peut favoriser la survenue d'autres maladies (et vis versa d'ailleurs). 

Ce serait pas mal de savoir le produit, ce n'était pas des gouttes à mettre dans la nuque (Ivomec) ? La plupart des vermifuges liquides pour oiseaux sont souvent à diluer dans l'eau de boisson, en pipette je ne connais pas...

----------


## Aniky

> Ah ok je ne me souvenais plus désolée ^^ 
> 
> Elle n'a rien au fond de la gorge ? Ca te semble toucher les voies respiratoires supérieures (gorge, larynx etc) ou inférieures (sacs aériens ?). Y a-t-il des sécrétions, larmoiements ? 
> 
> La capillariose peut favoriser la survenue d'autres maladies (et vis versa d'ailleurs). 
> 
> Ce serait pas mal de savoir le produit, ce n'était pas des gouttes à mettre dans la nuque (Ivomec) ? La plupart des vermifuges liquides pour oiseaux sont souvent à diluer dans l'eau de boisson, en pipette je ne connais pas...


Je reviens de chez le véto en urgence. Alors effectivement c'est les parties hautes qui sont touchées. Là c'est des fumigations+anti bio+ kaopectate et si pas amélioration mercredi eutha. Là  la pauve est en hypothermie ++ (on vient de rentrer). Je lui ai dooné le smédoc et fait chauffer la bouillotte.

----------


## monloulou

Oh courage Aniky  ::

----------


## Aniky

Santiag vient de mourir, je suis dégouté, j'aurai du insister pour la faire piquer.

----------


## monloulou

Désolée Aniky, vous avez fait le maximum et elle est partie entourée et au chaud. Courage  ::

----------


## Columba

> Santiag vient de mourir, je suis dégouté, j'aurai du insister pour la faire piquer.


Vraiment désolée Aniky, tu as fait tout ce qu'il était possible de faire pour elle...

----------


## Kyt's

Plein de pensées Aniky, les pigeons sont si mal considérés, tellement souffrent le martyr dans l’indifférence ou la persécution   :: 
Merci d’avoir posé les yeux sur elle  ::

----------


## superdogs

Des pensées Aniky...

----------


## Aniky

Merci pour vos petits mots.  Ca a été assez dur sachant qu'en plus j'étais chez le véto juste avant. Je m'en veux de ne pas avoir insisté pour l'euthanasie.  je vais tenter de trouver un moyen de récupérer sa bague (comme pour  Le Pigeon Blanc) et de trouver un endroit ou l'entrerrer. 
Bancale, le pigeon a l'aile cassé qui a été adopté, va peut être avoir une femelle pour lui tenir compagnie ! Elle va voir le véto aviaire demains et est chez ma soeur. Voici Maurine:


De mon coté je pense confier Le Grabataire, pigeonne à la patte cassée retournée, à une personne qui a une magnifique volière et un mâle non volant. Je pense que c'est la solution idéale pour elle car si Monsieur se fait trop pressant/agressif elle pourra le fuir en se perchant en hauteur.

----------


## Darlow

Ha ce post m'intéresse!
J'ai un nid de pigeons dans ma haie (je vous mettrai des photos depuis mon ordi), et il y a 2 petits.
J'aime bien les observer, et donc je les ai vus ce matin. Ce midi, il n'y en avait plus qu'un (je reste environ 1h le midi à la maison, il n'est pas revenu entre temps).
Ca fait seulement 2 jours que je les voyais sortir du nid et "marcher" sur la haie.
Bon si ça se trouve, quand je vais rentrer du boulot, il sera revenu, mais je me demandais s'ils apprennnent à voler "d'un coup" ou s'ils font d'abord des petits vols, reviennent, repartent...?
J'ai regardé partout tout à l'heure, je ne l'ai pas vu par terre, ni des plumes pouvant faire penser qu'il s'est fait attaquer, donc je me demande s'il est juste parti parce qu'il a l'âge de partir (je ne sais pas quel âge ils ont précisément, il y avait des oeufs le 19/04, et la première fois que je les ai vus, c'était le 3 mai, donc ils sont "nés" entre ces 2 dates).

Désolée Aniky pour ton Santiag!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En fait j'ai des photos sur mon téléphone, ça c'est le 3 mai, la 1ère fois que je les ai vus, je ne sais pas s'ils venaient de naître ou pas, les connaisseuses pourront sûrement me dire ça?  :Smile: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le 7 mai:


Le 12 mai avec la maman:


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et hier:




Ils vous paraissent en âge de partir du nid ou pas?

----------


## Darlow

Il est rentré!  :Smile:

----------


## Aniky

Aw  :: !! Ce sont des petits ramiers. 
Sur la première photos il sont déjà "assez grand". En fait il ne volent pas d'un coup, il sautent et parfois restent coincés au sol quelques temps. C'est super qu'il soit rentré !!

Ici à peine Santiag  morte qu'un nouveau pigeon la remplace. Voici Jonathan (prononcé comme "temps" pas "tane") d'après mon prof de juji tsu car je l'ai trouvé en y allant et qui m'a laisser le garder dans les vestiaire pendant le cours. Au début je croyais que c'était un jeune qui cherchait à manger et en jettant quelques miettes il s'est précipité affamé pour venir les manger. C'est la que j'ai vu qu'il lui manquait toute la queue + les plumes du dos. 
Je ne sais aps trop si je dois el garder le temps que ses plumes repoussent (un peu) au niveau de la queue. Car c'est la periode des petits mais je me dis qu'il a déjà été attaqué (plaie+bleu visible sur photo) et qu'il aura du mal à manoeuvrer en plein vole sans son gouvernaille mais qu'ila  peut être des petits qui l'attendent (et son compagnon) au nid.  J'adore  le petit bout de queue rose qui dépasse ^^''

----------


## Darlow

Ce matin aucun des 2 n'était là, ce midi non plus.
Je crois que "mes petits" prennent leur envol... J'espère continuer à les voir de temps en temps!  :Smile:

----------


## Aniky

Oui c'es le moment pour. Tu reverra peut être les parents pour les prochaines couvées.

----------


## Darlow

Ca fait plusieurs années qu'il y a un nid, mais c'est la 1ère fois qu'on arrive à les observer.  :Smile:

----------


## Columba

Oh un "cul nu" !! Aniky, tu as du trouver un champion toute catégorie de survie qui a du échapper à une prédation (ce sont souvent les attaques de rapaces qui donnent ce genre de résultat...). Le fait que ses plumes soient tombées a du lui sauver la vie. C'est assez long la repousse (plusieurs mois), mais pas trop le choix d'attendre.

----------


## Aelis

Je viens donner quelques nouvelles de notre pigeon, qui se porte plutôt bien, même si il ne vole pratiquement pas. Il n'arrive pas à voler haut et lorsqu'il essaye, il a toujours tendance à tourner vers la gauche ... Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé de l'entraîner ... Du coup on l'a appelé Flagada Jones ... 

A part ça il mange bien ... Il peut être mauvais quand il n'est pas content, à donner des coups de bec !

Nous avons leu la surprise, ce matin, alors que nous pensions que c'était un mâle, de trouver ça ... 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

En attendant, on se pose des questions sur son avenir ... On l'a recueilli alors qu'il était tout jeune et nous pensions le libérer lorsqu'il serait apte à se débrouiller tout seul. Mais au vu de ses difficultés à voler, le relâcher serait dangereux pour lui ... il serait une proie facile. Mais en même temps, ce n'est pas une vie pour lui, d'être tout seul ...

----------


## Aniky

> Oh un "cul nu" !! Aniky, tu as du trouver un champion toute catégorie de survie qui a du échapper à une prédation (ce sont souvent les attaques de rapaces qui donnent ce genre de résultat...). Le fait que ses plumes soient tombées a du lui sauver la vie. C'est assez long la repousse (plusieurs mois), mais pas trop le choix d'attendre.


Oui et il avait un beau trou au niveau de la queue :/ Ses plumes poussent déjà ouf. Il ets très très stressé et là je l'ai mis en volière avec banzai et Gustave plus l'autre sans queue qui va bientot être relaché. 



> Je viens donner quelques nouvelles de notre pigeon, qui se porte plutôt bien, même si il ne vole pratiquement pas. Il n'arrive pas à voler haut et lorsqu'il essaye, il a toujours tendance à tourner vers la gauche ... Ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essayé de l'entraîner ... Du coup on l'a appelé Flagada Jones ... 
> 
> A part ça il mange bien ... Il peut être mauvais quand il n'est pas content, à donner des coups de bec !
> 
> Nous avons leu la surprise, ce matin, alors que nous pensions que c'était un mâle, de trouver ça ... 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


 Effectivement pas top de le relacher dans ces conditions. l'idéale serait de lui trouver un mâle pour calmer son agressivité. En plus c'est tellement mignon a regarder: toujours à se faire des papouilles ::  Si tu en cherche un je peux t'aider à en trouver. 

Ici Akuma a aussi pondu son premier oeuf !  Et Banzai aussi par la même occasion. Akuma cherche à se caser. -__-
Et bonne nouvelle ! Banzai ou Gustave va être adopté par une de mes connaissance qui cherche une femelle. Elle va garder les deux 10 jours pour voir laquelle s'entends le meixu avec son monsieur. Je n'en reviens pas de toute ces adoptions! C'est tellement rare. 
Du coup d'ici fin aout il ne me restera "que" Akuma, Tenshi/Vladimir, et une femelle.    Donc 4 pigeon au lieux de mes 8. Je vais pouvoir respirer un peu.  Après pas de touche spour les autres

----------


## Aelis

On lui cherche un mâle, effectivement ... mais ce n'est pas simple !

----------


## Aniky

> On lui cherche un mâle, effectivement ... mais ce n'est pas simple !


Tu veux que je demande à mes connaissances ?

----------


## Aelis

Second oeuf aujourd'hui ! 

Oui, je veux bien ...

----------


## Columba

Quelles sont les conditions de vie de ta puce ? Elle est en intérieur non ? Donc il lui faudrait un mâle jeune habitué à l'homme ? (je dis ça, parce que des bisets en rab j'en ai quelques uns mais ils sont "sauvages" et vivent en semi-liberté en extérieur, en intérieur ils seraient fous).

----------


## Aelis

Non, elle ne vit pas en intérieur, on lui a aménagé un pigeonnier dans une de nos dépendances, et on la sort dehors régulièrement, un peu tout les jours en fait, donc on peut dire qu'elle est en semi-liberté.

----------


## Columba

Tu aurais des photos ? (sinon par MP si tu préfères, ça ne me dérange pas ^^).

----------


## Aelis

Du "pigeonnier" improvisé ? Je te fais ça demain. C'est dans une dépendance de la maison. Une pièce d'environ 15m carré. avec pas mal de hauteur sous plafond, et la possibilité de sortir mais comme il ne vole pas vraiment on lui a installé des sortes de rampes pour qu'il puisse monter ...

----------


## doriant

Bonjour.

Quelques news du petit rescapé ici.

Après avoir fait premier traitement d'antibio/AI sans trop d'améliorations, il a été vu par un veto plus spécialisé, qui a regardé à ses oreilles, a fait radio globale pr déceler eventuelle fracture/plomb/arthrose. Le premier diag établi se confirme, c vraiment cérébral et surement lié à un choc. Il a été bien deparasité, a eu un nouvel antibio différent mais bon sans trop de conviction. "Mr" par moments est capable de marcher sans pb, sauf que ca ne dure pas. Il faudrait probablement aller au scan, entamer une chir si ya hématome, mais j'irai pas jusque là, je ne crois pas.

Le véto trouve qu'il se porte très bien, par rapport à ce que je lui avait posté au depart, il pèse 340gr, ses yeux, oreilles, bec sont bien, on lui a fait un ptit pansement sur le bord de l'aile où il se cogne. Globalement malgré les pb du pigeon, il l'a trouvé bien, et de ce que j'en decris, qui st des signes de bienetre et d'affection, il voit d'un bon oeil que Mr poursuive sa ptite vie, en esperant biensur que ca evolue bien.



ce soir

----------


## Columba

@Aelis si ta pigeonne ne vole pas (ou mal), l'idéal serait que le mâle soit aussi un peu "handicapé". L'inverse est moins problématique (mâle non volant avec femelle valide). J'aurais peur qu'un mâle en pleine possession de ses moyens la harcèle ou la chahute... Elle arrive quand même à voler dehors ? 

J'ai un mâle comme ça qui a été trouvé avec le jabot éclaté et une aile en mauvaise état (il a du se faire tirer dessus je pense). Il a beau voler de travers, il sort tout seul avec les autres par la trappe et essaye de suivre la troupe malgré tout... D'ailleurs il est tout seul maintenant car sa femelle est décédée. Je l'ai depuis 2 ans, il est encore bien jeune. Il vole un peu lourdement mais il se débrouille très bien. 

@doriant, en général les hématomes cérébraux peuvent se remettre sans forcément qu'il n'y ait besoin d'une chirurgie (qui me parait très risquée en plus d'être coûteuse  :: ).

----------


## doriant

Yep, je pense aussi que ca peut s'arranger, parce qu'à des moments il agit mieux en port de tete et équilibre sur pattes pr avancer, et la periode où il ne pouvait plus du tout se nourrir, est arrivée d'un seul coup, passée comme elle est venue, donc ca peut evoluer oui, maintenant ds quel sens... J'ai pas fait l'examen, pr les 2raisons que tu cites, donc je sais pas ce qui se passe dedans, jespere que yaura pas un caillot ou que ca ira pas ds une zone critique.

En tout cas c'est un goinfre de friandises, pour ca il peut marcher !

----------


## Aniky

Super pour lui doriant !! Je croise les doigts pour qu'il aille mieux. 

Ici 9em pigeon attrapé au même endroit que Gustave (devant mon boulot) pendant les grosses chaleurs (33°).  C'est un tout jeune avec encore des poils jaune sur la tête. Il était très mal en point mais après avoir bus+antibio (au cas ou) il va nettement mieux. je l'ai laissé dans une cage et il est nettement plus vif et cherche à me fuir. Je vais lui faire "peur" régulièrement pour qu'il apprenne a voler et a avoir peur de l'humains. Quand il volera bien je le relacherai (surement la semaine prochiane) avant  qu'il ne pleuve pour ne aps le garder trop longtemps ou il y a une grosse colonie de pigeon. Je donnerai de sgraines pour qu'une grosse troupe se forme et le lacherai au millieu.

----------


## Aniky

Et de 10 pigeons !!!!  ::  Quelle poisse, en allant au boulot j'ai vu un pigeon boiter sévèrement et en cherchant à lui donner quelques graines (que j'ai toujours sur moi au cas ou) je me suis rendue compte qu'il ne vole pas. je ne peux même aps l'amener che zle véto vu que je suis au boulot, là il ets caché dans l'atelier. Je verrai ce soir ce qu'il à vraiment. 

J'ai vu que le petit pigeon avait  du liquide au niveau des narines du coup je prolonge l'antibiotique.

edit photo d'une collègue au courant: 

zut impossible de les remettre dans le bon sens

----------


## Aniky

Rolàlàlà plus trop le temps de passer sur le topic. 
Je me retrouve avec 12 pigeons. 
Alors le cul nu en photo a été relâché sans soucis sur son lieu de capture.

Je devais relâcher celui attrapé en même temps que le Grabataire qui a eu la queue arraché pendant le trappage et avait des fils aux pattes.  Seulement il a commencé a montrer de serieux signes de douleurs à la dite patte avec boitterie. Du coup direction véto et avec des médicamments ca va mieux. 

Le Grabataire est très bien attendu pour ses future maître. leur instalation est top !

J'ai attrapé un gros pigeon, Mammouth, les pattes prises dans des fils. La première fois que j'ai tenté de l'attraper je l'ai raté. Il était sorti de dessous un banc ou je m'étais assise pour aller manger quelques lentilles que j'avais sur moi et donné a un jeune pigeon. Il avait réussi à s'enfuir. Puis quelques  jours plus tard je l'ai retrouvé couché par terre, faible. 15 minutes a avoir l'air d'une tarée sur la place publique et un bon coup de main et pof le voilà attrapé. Il est entraind e perdre un doigt qui est devenu tout noir. Il faitaussi la cours à madame banzai. 

J'ai en garde une pigeonne jusqu'a la semaine prochaine, qu a été amputé de son aile.

J'ai aussi attrapé un pigeon certainement rescapé d'une attaque de faucon (car trouvé sous un de leur nid) avec toutes les plumes de l'aile arraché et du sang.

Je vais, peut être, avoir une grande volière intérieur de 2m de long pour 2m de haut et 1m20 de large! Ca serait top. Car là j'ai quatres pigeons dans deux grosse cages pour chien et tout le reste dans ma petite volière. 

Je suis triste car je viens de trouver le cadavre tout frais d'un pauvre pigeon au niveau des escaliers du boulot (je ne passe que rarement là). j'aurai peut être pu le sauver en passant là plus tôt.  :: 

je suis désolée pour le manque de photo: je me suis faîte voler le bon appareil et ne trouve plus le chargeur du vieux T_T

----------


## Liolia

Mise à jour: Finalement ce sont des tourterelles  :: 

J'ai un couple de pigeons qui s'est installé dans le préau, c'est marrant car ce que j'ai pu observer c'est qu'ils construisent le nid autour de la femelle. Le mâle ramène des grosses brindilles à la femelle qui est positionnée dans le coin choisi et elle les met autour d'elle. J'ai fait quelques photos, le mâle est super beau presque blanc. Je les trouves vraiment super beaux tous les deux, enfin c'est surtout que ma seule expérience des pigeons c'était les pigeons parisiens.

----------


## Chouck

Liolia, c'est des tourterelles ?

----------


## Liolia

Ah bon?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui t'as raison:

https://jardinage.lemonde.fr/dossier-1341-tourterelle.html

----------


## Liolia

Bon je viens de lire tout ce que j'ai pu sur les tourterelles turques, est-ce que vous voulez que je demande à la modération de supprimer le message vu que ce ne sont pas des pigeons?

----------


## Chouck

Pourquoi tu ne modifies pas seulement ton message en remplaçant pigeons par tourterelles ? Ou alors j'ai rien compris ?

----------


## Liolia

oui bonne idée, merci!

----------


## Aniky

Non pas la peine de supprimer ca reste des colombidés ^^
Elles sont choupi !!

----------


## Liolia

Oui elles sont belles, et elles ressemblent quand même a des pigeons. En réalité j'ai un autre nid sous le préau occupé par des tourterelles depuis des années. Mais je croyais déjà que c'était des pigeons, je me disais en la voyant couver, elle doit mourir de chaud sous ce toit en taule, mais les tourterelles se relaient pour couver. Si je les avais pas pris en photo, je n'aurais jamais su que c'était des tourterelles.

----------


## MarieSue

Un pigeonneau bizet denviron 20 jours sur le trottoir dun croisement très passant et en plein soleil ; voitures, vélos, chiens etc.  Quest-ce que je fais ?  Si je ne le déplace pas il va se faire croquer ou écraser ; si je le déplace de lautre côté de la rue sur la petite place aux ilots de verdures sous les platanes, cest mieux mais est-ce que ses parents vont le voir ?  En plus il nappelle pas, ne fait aucun son. Je suis restée à observer de loin plus dune heure ; les parents ne sont pas venus. Mais jaurais peut-être dû attendre plus. Jy retourne tout à lheure avec nourriture, eau et balance de cuisine, et selon, je le déplacerai peut-être sur la placette.
Impossible pour moi de men occuper si les parents ne se manifestent pas

----------


## superdogs

> *Mise à jour: Finalement ce sont des tourterelles* 
> 
> *J'ai un couple de pigeons* qui s'est installé dans le préau, c'est marrant car ce que j'ai pu observer c'est qu'ils construisent le nid autour de la femelle. Le mâle ramène des grosses brindilles à la femelle qui est positionnée dans le coin choisi et elle les met autour d'elle. J'ai fait quelques photos, le mâle est super beau presque blanc. Je les trouves vraiment super beaux tous les deux, enfin c'est *surtout que ma seule expérience des pigeons c'était les pigeons parisiens.
> *



 ::  Liolia, j't'adore !!

Dans le jardin de mon enfance, il y en avait qui venaient boire au bassin des poissons rouges.

Je suis équipée pour les hérissons, mais les spécialistes, vous pouvez me dire ce qui est indispensable en équipement pour tenter de sauver les pigeons ?

----------


## Liolia

Bah moque toi! Je me disais oh qu'est-ce qu'ils sont beaux ces pigeons, et ça me semblait normal je me disais les pigeons parisiens avec la pollution, pi les detritus, j'en apprends tout le temps ici!

----------


## superdogs

C'était pas méchant Liolia, j'espère que tu l'as compris..j'ai juste trouvé que tu avais tout de l'ingénue, mais désolée si ça t'a blessée.

----------


## Liolia

non t'inquiète, mais clairement oui les oiseaux je n'y connaissais rien et je m'y connais encore trop peu, avant les hirondelles je ne savais même pas que c'était des hirondelles, c'était juste des piafs qui nichaient dans l'atelier. Quand on commence a regarder les oiseaux, on regarde le ciel pour autre chose que la forme des nuages ou les belles nuits étoilée, et on se rend compte que toute une société y évolue. Sûrement que par le passé c'était naturel de savoir ces choses à la campagne, ça l'est de moins en moins.

----------


## superdogs

C'est vrai... j'ai eu la chance de débuter ma vie dans une grande maison avec un grand jardin, où plein d'animaux venaient, c'est comme ça que j'ai commencé à les aimer d'ailleurs, je pense.

Maintenant que j'ai de nouveau un jardin, je redécouvre aussi les oiseaux, et j'en découvre d'autres tout court. :: 

Et j'ai un nid de pigeon dans un grand arbre (enfin celui du voisin) qui déborde chez moi ; c'est pour ça que je pose ma question ici, au cas où...
j'ai retiré un pigeon d'un bac à réserve d'eau l'année dernière je crois. Et un jour, j'ai vu aussi un pigeon blessé, dans un potager privé. Il y en a pas mal dans mon coin.

----------


## phacélie

> Un pigeonneau bizet denviron 20 jours sur le trottoir dun croisement très passant et en plein soleil ; voitures, vélos, chiens etc.  Quest-ce que je fais ?  Si je ne le déplace pas il va se faire croquer ou écraser ; si je le déplace de lautre côté de la rue sur la petite place aux ilots de verdures sous les platanes, cest mieux mais est-ce que ses parents vont le voir ?  En plus il nappelle pas, ne fait aucun son. Je suis restée à observer de loin plus dune heure ; les parents ne sont pas venus. Mais jaurais peut-être dû attendre plus. Jy retourne tout à lheure avec nourriture, eau et balance de cuisine, et selon, je le déplacerai peut-être sur la placette.
> Impossible pour moi de men occuper si les parents ne se manifestent pas


En plein soleil, sur un trottoir, il a peu de chances de survie, le pauvre :/
Tu ne pourrais vraiment pas le ramasser et chercher après quelqu'un pour s'en occuper ?

Essaie d'envoyer un mp à Aniky, à Colomba, un SMS là https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2...s-en-detresse/, de mettre un message là https://www.facebook.com/groups/lapalomatriste/, de lire là http://sos-pigeons.forumactif.org/t1...geons-rescapes  ::

----------


## Aniky

Il vaut mieux que tu le récupères avant qu'il ne se fasse chopper par un chien/humain/voiture :/ Il a peu de chances de survie sinon

----------


## MarieSue

Merci pour vos réponses. Je lai déplacé en lieu moins dangereux mais je sais bien que ce nest pas le top. Si les parents ne le nourrissent pas
Il parait quil faut tâter le jabot pour savoir sil a été nourri ou non, mais que le jabot nest jamais dur non plus, alors nayant pas de référence de comparaison pour juger je ne suis pas plus avancée pour savoir sils sen occupent ou non. En tous cas Je lui ai proposé de la bouillie de pois chiches, de sésame, de couscous, du riz cuit, jai insisté en lui tenant les soucoupes de façon à ce quil ait le bout du bec dedans, il na rien pris. Mais il a bu de leau, tout seul, en lui présentant de la même façon sous le bec dans la soucoupe. Il pèse 135 g.
Jai très envie de le prendre mais si cest pour labandonner de toutes façons la semaine prochaine où je pars à létranger Et je ne connais vraiment personne pour prendre le relai, honnêtement.

----------


## Aniky

Ah mince je t'aurai aidé mais je suis en Alsace... A 20 jours il peut manger des graines.

----------


## Columba

MarieSue, dehors au sol il va mourir honnêtement... 

Si tu as décidé de le prendre avec toi, passe un coup de tel au Centre de Soins pour Oiseaux du Lyonnais http://csol.fr/contact/

Sinon sur FB il y a le groupe Solidarité Lapalomatriste, je suis quasi sûre qu'il doit y avoir un ou une bénévole sur Lyon comme c'est une grande ville.

----------


## MarieSue

Bon, je vais dabord voir de ce pas sil est toujours là. Ensuite jappelle le csol, (qch me dit quils ne prennent pas les bizets mais qui sait.)

  Je suis prête à me déplacer en train nimporte où en France pour lapporter (samedi ou dimanche prochain ; retarder mon départ dun weekend cest possible). Aniky, lAlsace nest pas si loin pour moi du moment quil y a une gare.

Edit. 
Plus aucune trace du loulou. Jai ratissé toute la zone, notamment les bosquets.
Pas de tas de plumes ni de sang non plus. Des crottes de pigeons adultes, mais ils nauraient pas pu lemporter.
Dans le meilleur des cas un humain plus avisé que moi la emporté pour le nourrir et sen occuper.
Jai pas assuré sur ce coup-là.

----------


## Aniky

Ah mince domage pour le petit :/ Au cas ou tu sais que tu peux contacter le groupe lapalomatriste ou moi si besoin. 

Hier j'ai relaché deux pigeons: celuis attrapé en même temps que le grabataire et un autre au niveau de mon boulot.

Mais j'en ai trouvé un nouveau, Kiné, samedi en revenant de me s scéances d ekiné. Il était très faible au niveau d'une place et 'jai du passer pour la folle du village a fouiner à droite à gauche pour l'attraper. Au final je suis allée acheter du pain(pas bien) qui l'a bien attiré et hop je l'ai attrapé. 
Il avait de "la morve" gluante partout aussi bien dans les narines que dans le bec, il prends du pooids car avant hier il faisait 256g et ce matin 270. je l'ai aussi mis sous antibio et anti parasite car il était bourré de poux.

EDIT: et un autre pigeon de relâché. celui qui avait toutes les plumes d'une aile qui avaient été arraché. Ila  eu 'lair de reconnaitre l'endroit.

----------


## Aelis

ça fait un moment que j'ai donné des nouvelles, mais notre pigeon va bien. Il nous a encore pondu plusieurs fois des oeufs ... Pour le moment on ne lui cherche plus trop de compagnon car on a commencé des travaux dans son "pigeonnier" ... En tout cas elle est vraiment rigolote et a son petit caractère. Hier elle essayait de monter sur un ballon, mais bien évidemment elle galérait  ::

----------


## Columba

Bon j'ai pas donné trop de nouvelles Aelis mais si un jour tu lui cherches un prétendant j'ai toujours Cacao, petit mâle de 2018 toujours célibataire x)

----------


## Aelis

Tu es d'où ? Quel est son mode de vie ? Il est beau ...

----------


## Aniky

Si ca devait ne pas se faire j'ai aussi des mâles à l'adoption. Je mettrais le topic a jour par rapport à mes pensionnaires.

----------


## Aelis

Tu es d'où Aniky ?

----------


## Columba

> Tu es d'où ? Quel est son mode de vie ? Il est beau ...


Il me semble qu'on en avait parlé en mp. 

Il est en semi-liberté dans mon groupe de pigeons, mais n'a jamais été en couple. Mon pigeonnier est surpeuplé et moi je m'en sors de moins en moins donc si je peux trouver des solutions... Je ne donnerai jamais des pigeons handicapés ou âgés mais lui est un bon candidat car il est jeune et en parfaite santé. Je suis à côté d'Orléans mais je peux faire de la route sans problème  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Mise à jour: Finalement ce sont des tourterelles 
> 
> J'ai un couple de pigeons qui s'est installé dans le préau, c'est marrant car ce que j'ai pu observer c'est qu'ils construisent le nid autour de la femelle. Le mâle ramène des grosses brindilles à la femelle qui est positionnée dans le coin choisi et elle les met autour d'elle. J'ai fait quelques photos, le mâle est super beau presque blanc. Je les trouves vraiment super beaux tous les deux, enfin c'est surtout que ma seule expérience des pigeons c'était les pigeons parisiens.



Deux bébés tourterelle sont sorti du nid il y a quelques jours, depuis elles restent sur la charpente du préau a attendre leurs parents. Elles volent un peu mais reviennent bien vite. Elles sont d'une curiosité, elles penchent la tête pour mieux me regarder arroser les plantes, ou quand je parle aux chiens et aux chats.

----------


## Aelis

Ok, c'est vrai qu'on en avait parlé en mp, excuse moi je suis crevée en ce moment, je n'ai pas eu de vacances depuis longtemps 😅 écoute on peut essayer de mettre ça au point ... Juste, je n'ai pas de voiture. Mais on peut essayer de trouver une solution. Il a à peu près le même âge que ma pigeonne en plus ...

----------


## Columba

> Ok, c'est vrai qu'on en avait parlé en mp, excuse moi je suis crevée en ce moment, je n'ai pas eu de vacances depuis longtemps  écoute on peut essayer de mettre ça au point ... Juste, je n'ai pas de voiture. Mais on peut essayer de trouver une solution. Il a à peu près le même âge que ma pigeonne en plus ...


Pas de problème je comprends  ::  Oui je pense qu'on peut trouver à s'arranger, ce n'est pas non plus urgent. Personnellement je suis véhiculée et Rouen n'est pas le bout du monde (sachant que mon copain est normand ^^).

----------


## Aelis

Ok, si ton copain est normand ça peut faciliter les choses alors. Tu vas en Normandie, de temps en temps ? Ce n'est pas urgent, donc on pourra profiter d'un moment où tu vas en Normandie, ou alors par le biais de ton copain. J'en ai parlé à mon homme et il est OK (d'ailleurs c'est surtout lui qui s'occupe de notre pigeon, il est gaga des pigeons).

----------


## Columba

Je te réponds par mp  ::

----------


## Columba

Aelis je te mets une photo de l'intérieur de mon pigeonnier là parce qu'en mp il faut que ce soit en adresse url et c'est pas très pratique. C'est une photo de téléphone. Faudrait que je revienne avec mon apn. Ici il y a 19 pigeons logés, avec 8 casiers (donc normalement pour 8 couples, 16 pigeons). J'ai rajouté une caisse au fond qui rajoute un casier supplémentaire. Tu peux voir les perchoirs individuels en V et l'échelle en bois, très utile pour mon Joplin qui ne vole pas mais qui peut ainsi se percher. Il y a aussi deux petites cases en bois sous la caisse, mais ça sert plus de perchoirs individuels que de nid. Il y a un abreuvoir ovoide pour pigeons et une mangeoire en métal avec un perchoir tournant qui empêche les pigeons de se poser dessus et de souiller les graines.

----------


## Aelis

Merci pour les photos  ! Ça me donne des idées ...

----------


## Origan

Je remonte le topic pour une question tourterelles :
Comment se passe une mue ?
Il y a plein de plumes au sol dans la volière des tourterelles et elles sont un peu déplumées du cou.
Or, elles ne se grattent pas excessivement (suite à cette observation, je les ai regardé faire pendant un petit moment) et je vois des plumes en repousse sur le cou. 
Et question liée : quel produit et protocole pour déparasiter une tourterelle ?

C'est mon compagnon qui doit s'en occuper (et en plus j'évite de sortir dans le jardin pour ne pas croiser ma mère) d'où le fait que je ne sais pas depuis quand cela dure, il n'avait même pas vu le cou de ses tourterelles :/

----------


## dedel

je ne sais pas pour les tourterelles mais pour les poules on est en plein dedans et c'est different en fonction des races et des individus :
mon coq type "ferme" ne ressemble à rien pendant un mois, il a même une couleur différente (habituellement il est blanc et noir avec des zones très marquées, là il est gris moche)
mes orpington sont très maigres pendant la mue, l'une est déplumée du croupion, l'autre du dos (ça fait franchement bizarre une poule sans plume sur le dos)
mes rousses perdent beaucoup de plumes mais ça se voit assez peu sur elles, je sais qu'elles muent car je retrouve des plumes rousses partout dans le poulailler

----------


## Aniky

Coucou, effectivement c'est différents selon les oiseaux. ici Vladimir et Tnshi ne ressemblent a rien avec de gros trous dans les plumes alors qu'Akuma a juste de spetits picots partout. 

Pour le déparasitage tu peux demander en pharma ^^

EDIT: je vais chez le véto demain pour un petit pigeon. Je vais en profiter pour lui demander ^^ je te dis ca  en rentrant.

----------


## Origan

Merci.
Ces messieurs tourterelles ne se grattent toujours pas, donc je pense que ça doit être la mue. Aniky, tu as demandé à ton véto ?

----------


## phacélie

Comment va ton pigeon doriant ?

----------


## Aniky

Bon la visite chez le véto a été, comme d'hab, hyper decevante.  "je ne vois pas de traces blanche dans le bec je ne peux rien vous donner" "donnez lui du panacur". Et ce qui devait arriver arriva: il ne va pas bien. Maigrit de plus en plus 188g et les traces blanches sagrandissent. je lui téléphone tout à l'heure pour savoir si je peux lui laisser Ombre pour qu'elle regarde les traces, ca ressemble à un champignon et je suis certaine que le temps que les analyses soient faîtes (comme d'hab bis) il sera mort. je hais cette femme au plus au point.  :: 
Je mettrais une photo (pourrie vu mon app) du petit dans l'aprèm. Là je l'ai nourri de force et je continuerai plusieurs fois par jour. 


EDIT: oui origan mais elle m'a donné du panacur... A ne pas donner aux colombidés.

----------


## Origan

Tu n'as pas la possibilité d'aller en voir un autre ? 

Ou de demander sur un forum de spécialistes et de voir directement avec le pharmacien ?

----------


## Aniky

Non :/ Il faudrait aller a Strasbourg et je ne sais aps si il y en a là bas (ni si j'aurai el temps).  Il est entrain de mourir, (ce soir ou demain il est raide) et  j'ai du le laisser pour aller bosser.

----------


## Origan

:Frown: 
Tu penses qu'il a quoi ?

----------


## Aniky

Je ne sais pas trop, je en pense pas à la tricho ca ressemble a la candidose mais ej ne suis pas sur :/ Le pire c'ets qu'on voyais un petit truc blanc mais cette p*tasse (désolée du mot) m'a pas cru. J'avais envie de lui dire que j'en vois souvent des becs, plus qu'elle, etq ue le petit machin là c'était pas normal. Mais bon qu'attendre de quelqu'un qui sous entends fortement que si votre oiseau est malade c'est de votre faute car chez vous ca doit être ultra sale.

----------


## phacélie

:Frown: 

Là https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2...en-detresse/#8 , ils recommandent deux cliniques à Strasbourg

http://www.cliniquemoureybarny.fr et http://www.cliniquemontagneverte.fr

Pour lui, s'il survit plus longtemps que tu ne l'espères ou pour un autre...

----------


## Aniky

Ok merci. n'ayant pas de véhicule c'est très dur pour moi d'aller là bas mais je tenterai.

----------


## Aniky

Il est toujours là mais l'infection progresse. Je tel au véto demain matin.

----------


## Aniky

Je viens de le laisser chez le véto pour el faire piquer. Je ne peux aps y assister car je suis venue sans rendez vous. Je récupère son petit corps à midi. Le blanc dans sa gorge a tout colonisé et il était très très mal. tenter de vomir avait mal a la gorge (coup tendu avec raclement) en boule, le regard éteinds et en mangeait plus seul.

----------


## monloulou

Je suis désolée pour ti'pigeon et toi, il aura au moins le mérite de ne pas mourrir étouffé. Merci Aniky pour ce que tu fais pour lui, la seule personne qui a veillé sur lui  ::

----------


## Origan

Oh  :Frown:  Je suis navrée pour lui.

----------


## Origan

Pour nos tourterelles, c'était une mue. Ca repousse.

----------


## Aniky

Oh super.

Ici a peine Shadow mort que je trouve un autre petit pigeon. Il a vu le véto ce matin car diarrhée ++. Elle n'a même pas regardé les fientes. Par contre elle m'a donné un dosage nettement plus faible de panacur. Du coup, je me demand esi c'est, une fois de plus, le panacur qui a tué Shadow/ombre...
J'espère qu'Adrien (nms du petit nouveau) survivra.

----------


## Aniky

Je remonte le topic. Adrien va bien mais des que j’arrête son traitement il recommence à voir des fientes très liquide.
Là un de mes patient m'a contacté ce matin car elle et son maris ont trouvé un pigeon a terre sur une route. J'avais beaucoup discuté animaux avec elle pendant la consultation d'ou le fait qu'elle m'a contacté. Malheureusement je ne bossais pas samedi ni lundi. Du coup ils me l'ont ramené au en bas du travaille à 12H. 
Il est splendide très très grand et a la posture d'un pigeon boulant sans la boule. Il est très maigre et je me demande si il a pas une infection champignon ou bacterienne dans la gorge: véto jeudi matin.
 Sur la photo on ne se rend pas compte de sa taille:

----------


## Origan

Ta photo ne s'affiche pas.

----------


## Aniky

Mince alors: voilà la photo. C'est un pigeon boulant, sa boule a regonflé pendant la nuit. 


EDIT: la photo date de ce matin.

----------


## Origan

C'est un curieux physique Oo

----------


## Aniky

Oui et je me demande ce que ca va donner si sa boule enfle encore plus. Je mettrai d'autres photos de lui plus tard.

Adrien ne va pas bien alors qu'il y avait eu une amélioration du coup je l'ammène avec moi au vétérinaire.

----------


## monloulou

Je viens de découvrir le pigeon boulant grâce à toi Aniky, il a l'air jeune, peut-être échappé ? on en voit pas dans la nature, si ?
j'y connais rien en pigeon mais Adrien pourrait prendre des probiotiques  ::

----------


## Aniky

Il a 5 ans (6 ans 2020) d'après sa bague sauf si elle n'est pas "officielle". Effectivement ca ne se trouve pas dans la nature il a du s'échapper. J'ai contacté la société de colombophile qui m'a donné l'adresse mail d'un Monsieur j'attends sa réponse. Si pas de nouvelle il sera à l'adoption sauf si c'est un mâle et que j'arrive à le mettre en couple avec une femelle célibataire. Je pense à la pauvre Gustave (son histoire et sur ce topic) qui ne trouve pas de mâle (même en "plan Q"). Elle a tenté de voler le nid et l'oisillon d'un autre couple chez sa famille d'accueil. C'est très triste à voir d'après sa FA.
D'ailleurs voilà son lieux de vie actuellement, on espère pouvoir al faire adopter en plus elle est bien belle(blanche moucheté):


Spoiler:  











Si vous entendez parler de quelqu'un qui cherche un pigeon handicapé à adopter n'hésitez pas à me contacter car une adoption=une place de libre dans la volière donc une euthanasie d'évité. Il ya des volant, des non volants, mâle et femelles. 

Voilà des photos prises au travail du pigeon boulant: 

Il est stressé mais se laisse facilement manipuler. Il ne vole pas dans tous les sens. La véto a dit que ca se voyait qu'il avait avait l'habitude d'être manipulé. 

Pour Adrien elle préconise d'arrêter le vermifuge et voir comment ca évolu, si sa flore intestinale se reforme. par précaution je avis faire fair eune analyse de fiente de mon coté en ligne. J'enverai ca en rapide lundi.  Elle n'a pas proposé de probiotique mais un "smecta" pour animal.  Wait and see mais je me fais du soucie pour lui. Par contre il a bien grossit même elle l'a remarqué.

PS je suis contente de  t'avoir afit découvrir une nouvelle race. il y en a tellement, dont certaines au physique improbable.  ::

----------


## Ptite Chouette

J'ai suivi l'histoire et franchement je trouve que ce que tu fais est admirable Aniky ! Redonner une chance à des oiseaux qui n'en avaient plus aucune, c'est beau, et rare. 

Je ne vous apprends peut-être rien mais dans pas mal de cas les médicaments prescrits aux animaux sont très semblables aux nôtres, et seul le dosage change. Je connais un véto qui ne vend plus de médicaments (à cause de problèmes avec des pharmaciens révoltés), et fait des ordonnances avec une posologie adaptée à nos animaux quand il n'y a pas besoin d'un médicament vraiment spécifique. On peut donner du smecta normal à un animal, en changeant la posologie (ça a été le cas pour mon chat) ; c'est plutôt pratique  ::

----------


## Chouck

Mes parents on trouvé un petit pigeon hier, c'est un grand bébé, look adulte, mais cris de petit pigeon. Il est maigre, mais vif, il a mangé un peu, n'a pas l'air de faire de fientes liquide. Pour le moment il est dans la partie cage du poulailler.

----------


## Aniky

Merci Ptite Chouette.  Oui c'est ce que la véto m'a dit  mais là elle m'a donné l'équivalent "animal" compatible oiseaux du coup je l'ai pris (ca me fera une réserve).

Aw c'est gentil de la part de tes parents Chouck. Ils l'ont trouvé ou ?

----------


## Chouck

Ils l'ont trouver dans leur cour. Je l'ai vu picorer, mais je l'ai un peu gavé, il est toujours vif.

----------


## Chouck

Le petit pigeon n'a pas passé la nuit.

----------


## Aniky

> Le petit pigeon n'a pas passé la nuit.



Le pauvre , merci à tes parent de ne pas l'avoir laissé mourir seul dehors.

----------


## Kyt's

Ils crèvent de faim.
Si vous êtes amenés à sortir vraiment, pensez à eux.

_Lors de vos rares sorties en ville, n'hésitez pas à semer quelques grains, riz ou lentilles, même des petits morceaux de pain ou miettes car depuis le confinement les pigeons des villes ne trouvent plus rien à manger. Le pigeon est domestiqué depuis des millénaires. Merci pour eux. C'est URGENT !!! _  ::

----------


## Aniky

C'est  ce que j'ai fait quand il y a eu un soucis avec l'aquarium :/ Ma soeur qui doit sortir souvent pour ma mère le fait. Elle a d'ailleurs récupéré un pigeonneau a la patte cassé. j'ai tellement peur de ne plus retrouver mes "habitués" une fois al crise passé... Ils sont quatres: le lavande (femelle qui a fait son nid en face du boulot et je crois qu'il y avait un petit la dernière fois que je suis passée), le rouillé, un pigeon que j'avais récupéré bébé l'année dernier avec fils au pattes et relaché ainsi que Banzai...

----------


## Kyt's

Des infos et des conseils ici :



Spoiler:  





Donnez des graines évidemment, mais aussi du riz intégral cuit, des lentilles, des pois, des croquettes pour chiens ramollies et même des pommes de terre bouillies sans sel ( contient des vitamines et minéraux)
🏠 > Reportage 👉 Coronavirus Oiseaux
Le Covid-19, plus communément appelé coronavirus, ne cesse de progresser à travers le monde. Au fur et à mesure de la propagation, de plus en plus de pays décident de prendre des mesures de confinement afin de limiter au maximum la transmission du virus. Si ces mesures ont bien évidemment des effets sur nos vies à tous les niveaux  sociaux, économiques, culturels , elles font également des victimes collatérales auxquelles nous naurions probablement jamais pensé. Parmi elles, les oiseaux des villes, et en particulier les pigeons. Une vidéo, tournée il y a quelques jours sur la place de Catalogne par un promeneur illustre lampleur du désastre. Petit reportage sur une catastrophe en devenir.
Sur la place Catalunya à Barcelone, des milliers de pigeons affamés et résignés à mourrir au 8 ème jour de confinement
Coronavirus Des millions de pigeons et oiseaux des villes vont mouir
Des oiseaux à lévidence affamés et affaiblis
Dès son arrivée sur la place, notre témoin a été assailli par des pigeons espérant très certainement être nourris. Il a aussi très vite constaté la présence doiseaux immobiles, sans doute affaiblis par la faim. Autre fait déroutant : les mouettes qui peuplent aussi la place de Catalogne nhésitaient pas à sen prendre aux pigeons.
Notre témoin a même poursuivi lune dentre elles pour lui faire lâcher un jeune pigeon quelle tenait dans son bec. Les mouettes sont des animaux omnivores qui peuvent, à loccasion, sattaquer à des oiseaux affaiblis pour se nourrir.
Malheureusement, certains pigeons ont aussi eu moins de chance que les autres. Plusieurs cadavres de pigeons parsemaient la place de Catalogne. Si les pigeons se regroupent ainsi place de Catalogne, cest parce quils savent, par habitude, que les humains sy retrouvent eux aussi par milliers chaque jour et leur offrent lopportunité de se nourrir. Sans cet apport quotidien, les oiseaux risquent de mourir par centaines de milliers assez rapidement.
Oiseaux des villes : un régime alimentaire un peu particulier
Si dans la nature, les oiseaux sont tout à fait capables de se nourrir seuls et disposent dun régime alimentaire adapté, le cas des oiseaux dans les villes, et plus particulièrement des pigeons, est différent. En effet, les oiseaux dépendent en grande partie de lactivité humaine pour se nourrir, ramassant miettes et déchets qui dhabitude ne sont pas une denrée rare dans des lieux très touristiques. Ils sont ce quon appelle des commensaux des humains : cest par la nourriture humaine quils se nourrissent principalement.
Mais aujourdhui, le confinement change la donne. Les images montrent la place de Catalogne, dhabitude noire de monde, complètement vide. Cest que le gouvernement espagnol ne plaisante pas avec les mesures de confinement. Les déplacements sont limités au strict nécessaires (courses, médecin, pharmacie). Il est également permis de promener son chien.
Cest dailleurs en promenant son compagnon à quatre pattes que lauteur de la vidéo a pu constater, par hasard, létat dans lequel se trouvaient à lheure actuelle les pigeons de Barcelone.
Aidez les oiseaux par des gestes simples
Face à un tel spectacle, le vidéaste amateur a décidé de prendre contact avec notre vétérinaire afin davoir quelques conseils. Il savère que venir en aide aux pigeons et autres oiseaux est en réalité très simple.
👉 Des graines évidemment, mais aussi du riz intégral cuit, des lentilles, des pois, des croquettes pour chiens ramollies et même des pommes de terre bouillies sans sel ( contient des vitamines et minéraux)
Sur les conseils de notre vétérinaire Thierry Bedossa, notre promeneur, toujours avec son chien, sest rendu dans un petit supermarché le plus proche pour acheter du riz, des lentilles et des croquettes en grande quantité.
Pas loin de 40 kg de riz, 10 kg de lentille et plusieurs sacs de croquettes. De retour sur la place, il na même pas eu le temps douvrir les paquets que les pigeons se sont précipités vers lui. Des dizaines essayaient même douvrir les paquets toujours fermés.
Il a cependant réussi à ouvrir et a jeté du riz au sol. Les oiseaux se sont immédiatement jetés dessus. Les pigeons nont pas non plus hésité à grimper sur le bon samaritain, dont les bras ne sont pas sortis indemnes dans lopération, dautant quil fallait aussi jongler avec le toutou toujours à ses côtés.
Les pigeons étaient si affamés quils le suivaient même à travers la place de Catalogne. Au point de risquer de le faire repérer par la police, qui veille scrupuleusement au grain dans les rues espagnoles ! 
Les oiseaux venaient lui manger dans la main, sans aucune peur ni crainte tant la faim était forte. Ils se marchaient et se grimpaient dessus pour tenter dêtre le premier à arriver à la nourriture.
Dhabitude, les villes déconseillent de nourrir les pigeons afin de ne pas favoriser leur concentration. Il est également plutôt déconseillé de leur donner du riz cru, au risque de faire gonfler leur estomac. Mais la situation si particulière et urgente nous oblige à rogner un peu sur ses principes.
Notre témoin a nourri des milliers de pigeons affamés (au 8ème jour de confinement). Les oiseaux se sont jetés sur les sacs de riz encore fermés et ont tenté de les ouvrir par eux-même malgré sa présence
Comment nourrir les oiseaux en respectant le confinement ?
Il est bien évidemment hors de question de déroger aux règles de confinement mis en place par lÉtat ! Ces règles sont là pour protéger la population au maximum et limiter la propagation du virus.
En revanche, le confinement nest pas absolu, et vous pouvez sortir pour aller chez le médecin, faire vos courses, ou promener votre chien. Cest lors de ces sorties que vous pouvez penser à nourrir les oiseaux.
Et pour ça, rien de plus simple ! Emportez avec vous un petit paquet de riz, de lentilles ou de croquettes bon marché, et profitez de votre déplacement pour en disposer dans la rue. Pensez à choisir un coin qui ne présente pas de danger pour les oiseaux  évitez par exemple de répandre de la nourriture au beau milieu de la chaussée. Préférez les endroits sans trop de passage, et jetez un peu de riz, de lentilles ou de croquettes. Ce petit geste qui ne demande pourtant pas beaucoup defforts permettra daider les pigeons à survivre.
Pour éviter une trop grande concentration doiseaux au même endroit, et donc augmenter les risques de bagarres et de blessures entre les animaux, pensez aussi à disperser la nourriture dans plusieurs endroits, afin de ne pas créer un amas de pigeons. Par ailleurs, ceux-ci ne sont pas dangereux pour lhomme : vous ne risquez pas dattraper de maladie, et encore moins le coronavirus, à leur contact.
Rappelons quand même les règles de confinement : vos sorties doivent être courtes et nécessaires. Lidéal est dêtre seul. Gardez vos distances avec les autres, ne saluez pas vos amis ou connaissances. Lavez-vous les mains dès que vous rentrez chez vous, désinfectez aussi votre téléphone portable et votre clés si besoin. Et ne vous touchez pas le visage ! 
Enfin, pensez à avoir avec vous une attestation de déplacement. Sans elle, vous risquez une amende de 135 euros.

Cerfs qui s'aventurent en ville, hordes de singes affamés qui s'affrontent Les animaux sauvages aussi subissent les conséquences de l'épidémie de Covid-19. ...

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## superdogs

Il y est dit : du riz cuit de préférence, des lentilles, croquettes animaux ramollies, même des pommes de terre bouillies sans sel.

C'est terriblement affligeant ce témoignage.....  ::

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## superdogs

Le problème du riz cru, c'est le risque qu'il gonfle après "à l'intérieur" de l'oiseau, et l'étouffe.
Si, des lentilles, tu trouveras en supérette.

J'ai des épis de maïs qui me restent de cet automne, je vais les égrener, et les mettre dans ma poche en allant chercher mon panier de légumes. Discrètement, je vais en semer sur mon parcours.

C'est une des premières questions que je me suis posée "et tous ces oiseaux en ville, qui se nourrissent de nos miettes.. que vont-ils devenir ?"

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi toucher le riz te pose problème ? De toute façon, tu te laves les mains avant et après manipulation du paquet..

----------


## Mam Bo

Il faut faire cuire les lentilles aussi ou on peut les donner crues?

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## superdogs

Je ne sais pas pour les lentilles ; je dirai qu'elles gonflent moins, mais sans aucune certitude hein !

Bon, j'ai posé des petits tas de grains de maïs en épi sur mon passage; j'ai vu deux pauvres pigeons sur une place, ils cherchaient à droite à gauche, dans une ville déserte. On se croirait un dimanche pluvieux du mois de novembre.

J'ai trouvé ça...

https://laccreteil.fr/spip.php?article54

Des pommes aussi en morceaux .. tant mieux, je viens d'en acheter 2 kg

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## superdogs

Je ne sais pas Camila,  ::

----------


## Aniky

tu peux donner des lentilles c'est ce que je fais car tu as le moins de risque de te faire chopper, les céréals tipiak, le blé (style ébly). C'est super gentil pour eux. 
Ma soeur a plusieurs points de capture pour les pigeons aux pattes mutilées par les fils et même les pigeons les plus farouche se sont jeté à ses pieds quand elle a attiré un petit pigeon à la patte cassé.

EDIT: les lentilles crue marchent très bien.
EDIT2: quinoa aussi mais les graines sont petites donc ils auront plus de mal a les manger.

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## Aniky

De rien camila19 je suis tellement contente que d'autes personnes se préoccupent de leur sort :/ 

Ne  t'en fait pas le quinoa marche aussi par contre surtout pas de pain car  ca n'a aucune valeur nutritive. le pain leur donne une sensation de  satiété (du coup ne cherchent rien d'autre à manger) mais ne leur  apporte rien  du coup ils peuvent mourir de faims/dénutrition à cause de  ca voir provoquer des déformations chez les plus jeunes (comme les  ailes d'ange chez les canards :/), sans parler des levures qui ne sont  pas bon et fermentent dans le jabot qui peuvent aussi les tuer.

En fait ébly c'est juste du blé précuit et tipiak c'est un mélange de céréales (orge blé etc)

L'avantage des lentilles c'est que ca ne se voit pas par terre donc on ne se fait pas chopper mais en periode de confinement personne viendra voir si y a des graines pour oiseaux par terre. Il faut juste, en temps normal pas comme maintenant, ne pas en donner tout le temps pour les forcer à continuer à chercher à manger ailleurs, ne pas rester sur la même zone pour ne pas tout salir/déranger les gens comme ca le jours ou tu arrêtes ils ne sont pas perdu sans toi. Ici en hivers ( -10°) je leurs en donnais 2/3 fois dans la semaine pas plus et a des endroits différents puis je diminue quand la belle saison arrive pou ensuite ne plus rien donner.

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## Columba

Le riz ce n'est pas que ça gonfle ou quoi (ça prend la salive comme n'importe quelle graine ^^), juste la forme pointue qui peut gêner les pigeons quand ils le consomment, pour le riz long notamment. Dans les mélanges pigeons ou tourterelles, il y a parfois de la brisure du riz (riz concassé en fait) pour éviter ce problème. Mais si on prend du riz avec des grains par trop longs ou du riz rond je vois pas le souci. C'est pas ce que préfèrent les pigeons mais s'ils ont faim ça leur fera un casse dalle sans souci. Et c'est relativement discret.

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## doriant

mon pigeon adorait particulierement les lentilles, le blé ébly et les petits pois. Et les tiges de millet aussi !

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## Aniky

C'est super ce que tu fais peur eux; clairement tu sauves des vies en faisant ca. 

Doriant comment va ton pigeon ? 

Ici panique à bord Gustave (dont j'avais parlé sur ce topic) s'est enfui!! Impossible pour elle de survivre longtemps dehors. Si vous le pouvez diffuser son avis de recherche. Je vais mettre une annonce Leboncoin.

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## Columba

J'ai recueilli ce petit gars lundi dernier. Un de mes pigeons l'a ramené dans le jardin et l'a fait rentrer dans le pigeonnier avec les autres (en tout cas il le suivait lui et pas un autre). Il était affamé ! Il est resté au pigeonnier donc je l'ai baptisé, il s'appelle Cornelius ^^

----------


## Aniky

Aw il est beau comme tout. Du coup il est en couple avec ton autre pigeon ? 

Dans l'après midi j'ai déposé  9kilos de graines un peu partout (en fait le zone ou sont les oiseaux) en ville, les pigeons ont apprécié mais je n'ai pas pu en attraper un faible :/ Il était très nerveux alors j'ai préféré le laisser manger  car il avait l'air bien maigre. 

Je devais descendre Le Boche, Gambette-Stephenson (le pigeon de race boulant des pages précédante), PtitLoup, Adrien en couple avec Le Boche en Avril mais je sens que ca va pas se  faire quelle merde. En décembre je devais déjà les descendre (volière complète) mais il y avait les grèves SNCF... 

Pour ma pauvre Gustave qui est perdu on s'organise pour contacter les clubs canins (sait on jamais si ils peuvent diffuser vu les condition de confinement et que les gens peuvent promener leur chien), les pages de promenade de chiens, les chasseurs, passer une annonce dans le journal. Déposer affiche au niveau des boulangeries, petit super marché, poste et arret de buss ainsque que dans le coin ou elle était dans chaque boites aux lettres. 

Si vous avez d'autres idées je suis preneuse.

----------


## Columba

Non il est en couple avec personne du coup, mais il s'entend bien un peu avec tout le monde x) Il ressemble étrangement aux deux pigeons que j'ai récupéré de la même façon cet été : petit gabarit, petit bec, couleur blanc dominant... ils ne ressemblent pas vraiment à des pigeons bisets. Et à chaque fois ils sont rentrés dans le pigeonnier sans repartir, alors que les "sauvages" font parfois des allers-retours pendant un moment avant de se fidéliser. Pas très farouches non plus et affamés comme s'ils n'avaient pas mangé depuis des jours.

----------


## Aniky

Y a pas mal de colombophile qui relachent leurs pigeons quand ils n'en veulent plus.  Ca a été le cas d'un amis d'une connaissance. j'étais dégouté pour eux /:

----------


## Columba

Ce ne sont pas des pigeons voyageurs. Mais peut être un pigeonnier a-t-il été abandonné, ou les pigeons foutus dehors je ne sais pas. 

Des nouvelles de Gustave ? Elle n'a pas du aller bien loin si elle s'est envolée de chez toi. Après elle peut être n'importe où et avec le confinement ce n'est pas simple car elle peut simplement être dans une cour ou un jardin à deux pas de chez toi sans que tu le saches :/ Quand je perdais des oiseaux souvent ils étaient simplement chez un voisin dans un arbre à attendre ou sur un toit.

----------


## Aniky

Oui a pas du tout l'allure d'un voyageur lol.

Non j'ai contacté les vétos; c'est très dur de ne pas pleurer au tel. Ma soeur a déposé des annonces au niveau de la place du coin (là ou il y a la pharmacie etc). Elle m'a dit d'arrêter de leurs téléphoner (aux véto) qu'elle allait leur envoyer une photo copie de l'avid e recherche. Le véto le plus pres de là ou elle est parti était déjà au courant ce matin car la personne de l'accueil m'a dit ah oui j'ai vu votre annonce sur petalert.j'ai trouvé ca cool qu'un ASV/Veto regarde ce site. 

On est pas optimiste car elle est parti en ligne droite vu que quelqu'un a voulu l'attraper de force et lui a fait peur. Si cette abrutie n'avait pas fait ca elle serait clairement resté au niveau de la volière.

----------


## krissou

Aniky, je te suggère d'ouvrir un sujet à part dans la rubrique "animaux perdus" car dans ce topic des pigeons, les histoires se croisent et se recroisent et ça passe inaperçu.

As tu essayé de l'appeler ? connait elle ta voix ?

----------


## valeriel

Bonjour,

Je remets ici mon post que j'avais mis dans la rubrique SOS (http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...pigeon-183637/)

j'ai recueilli un bébé pigeon il y a 3 jours, qui se faisait attaquer par une corneille au milieu de la route.

J'estime son âge aujourd'hui à 10 jours.

Il se nourrit bien, il est sécurité dans ma cuisine.
J'ai trouvé sur différents sites comment le nourrir.

Je me pose des questions pour la suite.
Je ne pense pas pouvoir le relâcher, car il ne saurait pas se défendre.
A partir de quel âge pourrais-je le faire dormir dehors ? ( dans une volière bien sûr)
Quelle est la taille de la volière à prévoir et les aménagements à faire ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

Dès que je trouve le moyen de mettre de photos, je le fait  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Ben il n'y a pas foule pour répondre... 
En attendant, pour mettre des photos  :: 
Comment ajouter une photo à message

----------


## Aniky

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je remets ici mon post que j'avais mis dans la rubrique SOS (http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...pigeon-183637/)
> 
> j'ai recueilli un bébé pigeon il y a 3 jours, qui se faisait attaquer par une corneille au milieu de la route.
> 
> J'estime son âge aujourd'hui à 10 jours.
> 
> Il se nourrit bien, il est sécurité dans ma cuisine.
> ...


 Dans 3 semaines ca devrait être bon, par contre il ne faut pas qu'il vive le seul il faudra lui trouver une copine ou un copain.  Désolée du temps de réponse je n'avais pas vu ton message.

----------


## krissou

[QUOTE=valeriel;3271910]
Je me pose des questions pour la suite.
Je ne pense pas pouvoir le relâcher, car il ne saurait pas se défendre.
A partir de quel âge pourrais-je le faire dormir dehors ? ( dans une volière bien sûr)
Quelle est la taille de la volière à prévoir et les aménagements à faire ?
/QUOTE]

Effectivement, ce petit ne sera pas relâchable car il sera trop attaché à toi et ce sera habitué à une vie confortable.
Pourquoi veux tu le faire dormir dehors par la suite ?
La volière n'est pas l'idéal pour lui. Seul, il y serait malheureux. La volière n'est envisageable que s'il est avec au minimum un congénère, de préférence de sexe opposé.
Plutot que de le mettre en volière, je pense qu'il serait préférable de le considérer comme un animal domestique qui aura sa place dans la maison, avec possibilité d'aller faire un tour l'extérieur s'il en a envie. Si cela t'est possible, bien sûr.

----------


## Aniky

Oui si il est apprivoisé tu peux lui mettre des couches comme je fais au miens (je peux te mettre des photos)  et le laisser dans l'apart avec une petite cage pour la nuit. mais même en appart il lui faut un compagnon.  

Ne le remets surtout pas dehors si il est apprivoisé  je pensais que quand tu disais le faire dormir dehors c'était dans une volière pour etre certain qu'il soit autonome. 

 Si tu ne peux le garder il y a une assos  qui les réhabilite pour la vie sauvage quand ils sont apprivoisé. Tu  peux me contacter si besoin pour ca.

----------


## Kyt's

> Si tu ne peux le garder il y a une assos  qui les réhabilite pour la vie sauvage quand ils sont apprivoisé. Tu  peux me contacter si besoin pour ca.


Tu parles de quelle association ?

----------


## Aniky

une assos que je connais perso.

----------


## valeriel

Bonjour !
Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. 
Pioupioucoeur (nom que lui a donné ma fille !) fait des plumes, blanches sauf la queue qui est noire. Il ne ressemble pas du tout aux pigeons de l'église qui sont gris.
Il mange très bien (bouillie de petit pois ou de pois cassés) et il est même exigeant, car si c'est trop liquide, il n'en veut pas....
La suite pour moi, c'est dans 2/3 mois quand il sera adulte. Nous pensions acquérir des poules, et du coup lui aménager un espace en hauteur avec elles.
Je pense que pour l'instant il a 13 jours. Donc il est dans son panier dans la cuisine.
Je regarde pour les photos.

----------


## valeriel

Voici comme promis quelques photos

----------


## Aniky

Awww je craque il est trop mimi, il ne faudra donc pas s le relacher. Le poulailler sera fermé ? Une pigeon blanc est une proie facile.

----------


## krissou

Effectivement, on voit sur les photos que c'est vraiment un tout jeune. Le nid ne devait pas être bien loin de l'endroit où tu l'as trouvé.
Pioupioucoeur, c'est mignon comme nom !

----------


## Aniky

Ila une bouille a bisous !!!

J'ai vu que j'ai pas remis des news de mes pensionnaires, alors c'est parti:

Tenshi (derrière) avec son mâle, Vladimir, qui couve. On peut voir un oeuf sous vladimir.

Gambette-stephenson (le pigeon boulant très haut sur patte cf 2em photo avec akuma derrière lui)

Le boche qui couve, c'est la femelle d'Adrien et le-dit Adrien (qui cherche à se taper tout ce qui bouge sous les yeux de sa femelle)


Akuma

et pour terminer ptit-loup


Je suis désolée que les photos ne soient pas dans le bon sens. Chez moi elles apparaissent dans le bon sens : /

----------


## krissou

Comme ils sont beaux tes pigeons, Aniky ! Trop mignon Vladimir qui couve son oeuf

----------


## del28

il est rigolo celui qui a le torse bombé. c'est la race qui veut ça ou il fait son beau ? (pardon hein, je connais absolument rien aux pigeons)

----------


## monloulou

Moi non plus Del je ne connaissais pas le pigeon boulant, c'est grâce à Aniky que j'ai découvert ce pigeon au physique macho si je puis dire  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

Recuperé hier soir, capable de voleter mais ne sait pas s'orienter ni picorer, juste boire.

----------


## Aniky

Oulà les yeux c'est pas bon. Il lui  faut des antibio :/. Il avait l'air d'avoir soif.  Tu lui as donné quoi en jaune ?

----------


## doriant

yep il est sous antibio là. C de l'oeuf de poule que g donné en attendant d'avoir du nutribird. Il avait soif parce qu'il a renversé sa gamelle d'eau le coquin, du coup je lui mets l'eau ds une mangeoire a present. A ton avis yen a pr longtemps avant quil soit autonome pr manger ? tu leur apprends comment pr picorer ? il pique du bec des fois mais il ne l'ouvre pas.

----------


## Aniky

il va apprendre tout seul tapote la nourriture comme tu le fais mais donne le lui en dans le bec pour ne pas qu'il meurt de faims.
A cette âge plus besoin de nutribird. Si tu as un doute qu'il tolère les graines vu que petit, et surtout maigre, achète des céréal tipiak cuis les et donne les lui dans le bec  sinon des grains de blé style ébli que tu cuis et hop dans le bec.

----------


## krissou

Pour lui apprendre à picorer, tu mets des graines sur une surface plane et tu tapotes dessus en joignant ton pouce et ton index pour que ça ressemble à un bec. Ensuite, tu mets des graines à ras bord dans un petit gobelet (genre verre à liqueur) et tu lui mets le bout du bec dedans. 
J'avais appris à un pigeonneau à manger comme ça et il avait vite compris !

Au début, il n'attrapera que quelques graines et n'arrivera pas à se nourrir suffisamment seul mais ça viendra peu à peu.

----------


## doriant

Pr le moment quand il en prend, ce qui est rare car il ne les vise pas particulierement, il les refait tomber du bec. Je pensais quand ce sera le moment à le mettre sur le balcon avec sa gamelle, pr qu'un des pigeons du coin vienne grailler et lui montrer, mais faudra je sois là pr surveiller qu'il n'y ait pas d'agressivité. Pr l'instant il est sous traitement et je le nourris puisqu'il n'a pa idée de manger par lui meme, ni boire d'ailleurs, il fait que se percher, dormir et arranger ses plumes, il pese 214gr. Aujourdui il a eu du blé et des lentilles, cuits, bon les lentilles ca s'ecrase et ca le salit bien mais jcrois que c intéressant. des petits pois ou du mais en boite c trop gros pr lui vs pensez ?

----------


## Aniky

Aw pauvre choupi. Tu peux le maintenir au chaud avec des bouillottes aussi peut être que ca l'aiderai ets urtout son corps ne dépenserai pas l'énergie qu'il n'a pas à la produire (ici je la changeait toutes les 4H et 3h la nuit). Tu peux lui donner le mais ou les petits poids sans soucis mais il faut enlever la peau ou tu donnes du blé précuit (style ébly). 
Après il faudra passer aux petites graines style exotiques, en même temps que les petits poids pour ne pas trauma son intestin, pour qu'il prenne du poid, il faudrait bien 50-60G de plus mini.

----------


## krissou

Je pense qu'il faudrait peut-etre lui donner un peu de patée nutribird pour le requinquer

----------


## doriant

yep j'alterne un peu de tout. Je n'ai pas de bouillote mais une lampe chauffante, sauf qu'elle fait de la lumiere donc pa extra. G dormi avec lui ces 2der nuits, il est resté collé sans trop bouger jusqu'au reveil.

mise à jour : +2bteilles bien chaudes en guise de bouillotte, c efficace longtemps !!

----------


## doriant

Coucou. Qq nouvelles du petit : depuis 3j il presente par moments de gros soucis pr respirer, le bec ouvert, il râle avec un bruit de rhume qui roule ds la gorge, avale souvent, tousse, mais sans la force d'expulser. C pas tout le temps c bizarre. Je crois pas qu'il y ait qqchose de coincé, on dirait de la bronchite ou pneumonie ou je sais pas, en tt cas on va chez veto a 15h. L'antibiotique donné ne donne pas de supers resultats meme si l'oeil fermé va mieux, de mon coté depuis 3j donc je lui fais des inhalations pr coryza, ca semble faire effet, il retrouve son souffle un bon moment (après quoi il reclame et commence d'ailleurs a bien prendre ce que je lui tend), et se met a regurgiter ce qui se decolle peut-etre. Il me tarde qu'on puisse faire mieux parce que là il s'epuise, ne peut pas faire sa croissance comme il faut et surtt risque de ne pas survivre.



------
retour véto : atteinte pulmonaire, pigeon très pris, faut poursuivre l'antibio +2autres en combiné, les inhalations aussi. Il m'est arrivé qd ca n'allait pas de lui souffler ds les narines avec une paille, il ne me l'a pas deconseillé, ca peut qu'aider. Par contre ils font pas de fluidifiant secretions pr oiseaux, les dosages st pas possibles pr de si ptits poids, c ce qu'il m'a dit. Maintenant en cherchant sur le net, alacoryl est-ce que qq1 connait ?

----------


## Aniky

Arf quelle merde. Il a pas la tricho ?

----------


## doriant

il ne m'a pas dit le nom, a juste evoqué mycoplasmes. c pas un spé des pigeons en meme temps, il a dû sortir un livre des columbidés  pr savoir la liste des antibiotiques. En tt cas son mal a empiré tres vite et la dyspnée serieuse, bien qu''il ait eu dès son arrivée des antibio appropriés donc j'ose pas imaginer l'evolution sans ca. Là il est encore pris mais ca va nettement mieux je trouve, le bec est de moins en moins ouvert meme sil râle/roule/tousse pamal ou fait des cris/hoquetages pr se defaire, son antibio ajouté a commencé à agir vite, il en est à 3prises là, il se bat.  A l'heure où j'ecris il vient de manger et roupille en râlant, on va faire son inhalation.
 il veut toujours se percher.

 inhalations

 hier soir




ah joubliais, il s'appelle snow puisqu'il ressemble au corbeau. On voit pas mais sur le dos ailes deployées c des plumes blanches qu'il a.

----------


## krissou

Peut-être que l'antibio qu'il a pris au début n'est pas efficace sur le type de bactérie qu'il a (le véto n'a pas fait de prélèvement je pense ?) et c'est pour ça que ça a empiré.
C'est pas évident si le véto n'est pas un spécialiste pigeons.

----------


## doriant

Coucou  :Smile:  le pigeon a totalement gueri et retrouvé bon appetit, si bien qu'il a commencé a etre autonome avec les graines pr se nourrir seul (en mangeant les plus petites), a coté de ca l'envie de voler de plus en plus. Il est parti du balcon samedi soir peu avant que je me prépare a le rentrer, probablement attiré par le concert des autres dans les arbres. J'ai scruté tt dimanche, ce matin, j'ai vu un noir au loin sur une branche, je ne sais pas si c lui. J'espere le revoir, un peu triste de ne pas lui avoir fait mes adieux et en meme temps contente qu'il ait vite retrouvé son etat naturel, sans etre dependant d'un humain.

----------


## duma762000

super, peut être qu'il reviendra faire un petit "coucou". Sinon, bonne route petit pigeon tu as rencontré ta bonne étoile, merci à doriant de t'avoir sauvé

----------


## krissou

Super ! donc le nouveau traitement a fait effet rapidement

----------


## doriant

Ouii, il etait sur 8 jours jusqu'a dimanche, au final il aura pris 7j mais le mucus a été bien évacué en milieu de semaine. J'espere quil sen sort dehors, en tt cas il n'est pas tt seul, ya une grande famille, est-ce que les autres st solidaires je sais pas.

----------


## Aniky

Arf il aurait fallu le garder en observation plus longtemps vu son état, ce n'est pas parce qu'ils volent et ont l'air plus vif que tout va bien. 
Je croise les doigts pour lui.

----------


## krissou

Doriant, est-ce que tu continues à mettre des graines sur ton balcon ? Il se peut que le petit rencontre des difficultés pour trouver sa nourriture, d'autant plus qu'il est sans doute affaibli. En ce cas, il reviendra certainement faire un tour sur ton balcon (les pigeons ont une mémoire phénoménale en ce qui concerne le répérage des points de nourriture potentiels)

----------


## luffy.baggy

bonjour j'ai besoin de votre aide si vous avez deja vue un pigeon dans la meme situation

----------


## luffy.baggy

bonjour ; hier soir j'ai trouver un pigeons par terre dans mon jardin sous la pluie qui n'arrivait apparement pas voler rentrer a la maison je l'examine un peu "je n'ai pas de connaissance niveau pigeon et volatil en general " pas de blessure apparente cote ailes par contre un bec  blesse  et entrouvert  bloque par un petit boue qui sortait   nourriture ou du pue aucune idee que j'ai retirer avec une petite pince et je lui est donner a manger 'graine" et de l'eau elle ou il a bue l'eau tous de suite j'ai recheck son bec je l'ouvre je remarque que sa langue ou je ne sais quoi est bizar blanchatre jaunatre je vais mettre des photos pas tres net mais c'est ce que j'ai pu faire . je l'ai laisser dormir le matin je je l'ai fait sortir dans le jardin pour retrouver ses copains qui vienne chaque jour manger dans mon jardin pour qu'il l'aide et l'oublie pas du coup tous le groupe de pigeon a commencer a manger et le petit pigeon blaisser avec eux sauf que j'ai fini par comprendre qu'elle ou il arrive pas a manger en vrai chaque graine retombe par terre a chaque fois que le pigeon prend une graine il essaie de la faire entrer secoue sa tete mais ca rentre pas . je pence que c'est a cause de ce truc que le pigeon a dans ca bouge qu'il arrive pas rentrer la nourriture avec sa langue et que du coup le pigeon est faible et peut pas voler si vous avez des explications je veux bien .

----------


## doriant

@ krissou en fait j'evite parce que les pigeons visitent pamal les balcons des residences deja, ils ont niché l'an dernier sur le mien, et le truc c que ca fait des histoires sur fond de nuisances; pr dire ya quelques années j'avais construit un restopiaf pr petits oiseaux specialement, et par menace d'huissiers sous l'argument que j'entretenais les pigeons g dû le retirer, c dire la preoccupation generale. Cela dit faut admettre qu'ils se baffrent pamal, si je laissais des gamelles ils y resteraient tous jusqu'a tt finir. Je mets donc que de l'eau a dispo, et pr le petit bah je scrute souvent, j'ecoute aussi, je pense qu'il etait trop jeune pr se souvenir où etait le balcon, et comme malheureusement il est parti plus tot que je ne le voulais, je ne l'ai pas habitué a des signaux.

----------


## phacélie

Luffy-baggy, je ne suis pas une spécialiste mais on dirait qu'il a les alentours du bec en bas anormalement gonflés, ce petit pigeon : piqûre d'insecte genre guêpe, épine ?
Sinon, là il y a les principales maladies des pigeons, peut-être des pistes puisque tu peux l'examiner mieux que nous sur photos : http://www.chevita.com/fr/pigeons/sy...s/maladies.php
J'espère que les spécialistes d'ici viendront rapidement te renseigner.

----------


## Kyt's

Luffy.baggy :

https://www.facebook.com/groups/lapalomatriste/

----------


## phacélie

Il y a aussi cette association qu'il est possible de contacter ( n° de téléphone pour sms  mms si urgent en haut à droite de la page)
https://credopigeons.wordpress.com/2...s-en-detresse/

----------


## luffy.baggy

merci pour vos repense  je vais fouiller un peu sur la liste des maladie possible et voir comment je peut l'aider a aller mieux je ne me trouve pas en france du coup ce genre d'association ca ne m'aide pas trop et les veto dans la ou je suis s'occupe pas de pigeon de ville .... je vais nettoyer un peu son bec a mon avis il a fait une mauvaise chute ca a l'air d'etre fracturer un peu puis je vais le  mourir avec une paille ou quoi pour qu'il reprenne des force deja si vous avez des astuce a me suggérer je suis preneur

----------


## Aniky

Ca ressemble +++ a la trichomonose (cf masse blanche dans le bec) ou a de la variole (version oiseaux pas l'humaine tu ne peux donc pas la chopper).  Dans un cas comme dans l'autre il faut traiter et vite ^^

edit: pas besoin de le nourrir, a cette âge il mange seul des graines. Si tu vois qu'il a du mal tu peux tapoter les graines devantlui. mais surtout ne lui donne rien d'autres que des graines à manger, des céral tipiak cuite (idéales pour un oiseaux magre et relancer le transit intestinal avant le passage aux graines solides).
Pas de pains, pas de jaune d'oeuf, pas de lait ou de je ne sais quoi trempé dans le lait (idem trempé dans oeuf) etc.

----------


## phacélie

Mais si, ça peut peut-être aider les liens qu'on t'a donnés, pour des conseils ou même peut-être pour des adresses là où tu es, connaisseur des pigeons, centre ornithologique/centre de soins ou comment trouver des médicaments...
Si son bec est fracturé, il vaut sans doute mieux éviter de le manipuler ou savoir comment faire pour le nourrir sans aggraver les choses ou sans empêcher qu'il ne se ressoude :/

Tu es dans quel pays ?
Sur le site dont je t'ai donné le lien, il y a ces adresses en Belgique, au ças où tu y soit :



> En Belgique, vous pouvez contacter la clinique vétérinaire du Dr. Brasseur qui recueille et soigne des pigeons souffrants et blessés :http://www.vetebrasseur.be/les-oiseaux/
> ou les déposer dans lun de ces centres :
> http://protectiondesoiseaux.be/index...tion/belgique/

----------


## Aniky

Une petite mise à jours de ce qu'il se passe chez moi:

Crâne-chauve attrapé le soir de la mort de mon mandarin après avoir passé 30 minutes sous la pluie à lui courir après. Il n'a plus de peau sur le crâne et était un peu hagard. La plaie s'est un peu refermé mais c'est toujours pas ca. Sous spoiler photos de la blessure, âme sensible s'abstenir. Il est toujours en soin. Il se trouve à droite sur la photo et à gauche c'est Pleurnichard


Spoiler:  









Pleurnichard: trouvé en boule qui tenait a peine sur ses pattes un matin. j'ai bien cru qu'il allait mourir. Il devait avoir très froid, il était constamment entrain de "pleurer" de peur des que je faisais un mouvement et continu de le faire. Il est très très proche de Crâne-chauve et ils seront donc libérés ensemble. 

Pigeon ramier: il ets resté coincé plusieurs jours dans une cheminé et s'est totalement ouvert les ailes. Une association m'avait dit d aller le récupérer chez le véto du coin. Très choqué au début pendant bien une semaine, il ne bougeait pas quand je m'approchais de la cage et a peine quand je nettoyais la plaie. Tout était noir de chez noir j'ai vraiment cru qu'il allait perdre ses ailes par nécrose mais  ca n'a pas l air d'être le cas, le dermaflon a bien fonctionné.  Je l ai placé dans la volière pour qu'il puisse bouger ses ailes car il paniquait, enfin ouf, dans sa petite cage et ca lui permet de se muscler. 


Et enfin le petit dernier qui na pas encore de noms:
attrapé il y a quelques jours car il avait des fils a la patte, il était extrêmement petit comparé aux autres et les plumes pas belles. Vu son état de maigreur j'ai décidé de le ramener chez moi car comme partout les gens ont tendance a shooter dans les pigeons qui s approchent trop d eux quand ils mangent et il était venu SUR ma chaussure pour avoir a manger...  Il vole mais a de gros moment de faiblesse, il me fait un peu peur. Il a un gros gros retard de croissance. 


Gambette-Stephenson est officiellement en couple avec Akuma ::  Du coup je l adopte. Il est très pataud mais très attentionné, pas doué pour couver (le pauvre avec sa boule et son physique c'est pas évident) et casse les oeufs. Vladimir est toujours très fidèle a Tenshi et je le vois plus souvent couver. Adrien, qui ets en couple avec Le-boche ne voyageuse) drague TOUTE femelle qui est a coté de lui le tout sous le regard de sa femelle, une honte. PtitLoup se trouve être un mâle et tente de draguer aussi. 

Ptitloup, Adrien, Le-boche, Pleurnichar, Crâne-chauve et le petit nouveau seront descendu dans une zone sécurisé dans le sud après avoir été ré habilité en volière extérieur et possibilité de revenir se nourrir sur place. le ramier sera soit relâché dans un grand parc pas loin de chez moi ou dans le Sud selon  lévolution de ses blessures.

----------


## jocelyne

Combien de temps un pigeon couve ses oeufs ?

Parce que il y a une dame pigeon qui fait son nid sur ma balconnière. ça été hyper rapide, hier j'ai vu qu'elle avait pondu 1 oeuf et depuis elle le couve.

----------


## krissou

Jocelyne, en réponse à ta question :
https://www.boeingbleudemer.com/une-...ur-mon-balcon/

----------


## jocelyne

Merci, j'ai trouvé depuis ma demande.
En fait, ce n'est pas un balcon, c'est une jardinière de fleurs à ma fenêtre.
Depuis, il y a eu un deuxième oeuf.
Madame Pigeon couve.
J'espère que la copro ne le verra pas, qu'elle ne dira rien.

----------


## Aniky

J'ai récupéré vendredi 2 pigeons chez le véto qui ne volent pas: un voyageur allemand très maigre (le plus claire)et un biset en bon état. 


Le voyageur fait entre 231-210g alors qu'il devrait en faire un bon 400g vu sa taille. Il a beaucoup mangé chez le véto mais il décline. Je ne pense pas qu'il va tenir le choc car il ne mange plus seul, je le gave en plusieurs fois par petites quantité et vais acheter du blé ébly demain. Il est tout le temps sur une bouillotte car sinon il devient glacé. Je pense que c'est une femelle car Adrien étai bien excité en le voyant quand je l'ai enlevé du carton. Il ne le quittait pas des yeux et comme Monsieur drague toute femelle à sa porté .... Je lui ai fait un "nid" au niveau de mon ordi pour le surveiller le plus souvent possible.


Aucun soucis pour le biset qui va bien.

----------


## Aniky

Doudoune a été amené en urgence chez le véto hier car son jabot s'était bloqué et son état se dégradait vitesse grand V  (il tenait plus debout et se collait au mur avec la tête pendante sur le coté.  Il y a été batisé à la va vite et réponds maintenant a noms de "Doudoune" (no comment please XD). la véto m'a donné du vermifuge PANACUR (toxique je coirs pour les pigeons, je me demande si columba avait pas  eut des soucis avec) et m'a juste dit que c'était une indigestion et de ne plus rien lui donner a manger. Sauf qu'il y avait une sacrée odeur de fermenté , du coup on l'a fait vmoir. AUcune graine n'était digérée et il y avait une sacré odeur beurk. Il a de beau bleu a la gorge d'ou la poche de froid sur la 1er photo qui date de ce matin la 2em date d'hier soir.  Il est a la diet jusqu'a ce soir mais peut borie de l'eau avec vitamines. Il a peu de chances de survie... Mais on tente tout ce qui est possible.

----------


## myrtille12

On croise les papates pour cette petite pleine de plumes, et qui s'appelle doudoune en plus, moi j'adore les noms rigolos, je trouve que ça les rend attachant et on se souvient d'eux comme ça. 

Vivement ce soir, j'espère qu'elle va se sortir de cette impasse.

----------


## jocelyne

Voilà la dame pigeon qui a fait un nid sur ma jardinière de fleurs, sur la deuxième photo j'ai rajouté de la verdure

----------


## Aniky

wouah un super beau ramier !! Trop cool.

----------


## Columba

Coucou Aniky, j'espère que tu liras ce message... Comment va Doudoune ? 

Pour le blocage de jabot, il y a une molécule très efficace, le Primpéran, que m'a conseillé (trop tard) le centre de soins pour un petit ramier qui avait ce souci. Il faut que tu vois avec le véto. 

Sinon le mettre sous antibio type Flagyl mais alors surtout pas de Panacur !!! Quand elle ira un peu mieux niveau poids, lui donner une gélule de Teniverm pour le vermifuge. 

J'ai un de mes loulous qui a survécu à l'intoxication au Panacur qui présente une faiblesse immunitaire chronique et dont la flore est plus fragile que les autres, il a failli mourir cet hiver à cause d'une grosse perte de poids liée à un parasitisme intestinal. Il était en hypothermie lui aussi, donc chaleur indispensable. Il a eu du Flagyl, qu'il supporte très bien même en étant très faible, pansement gastrique, Emeprid et ensuite j'ai pu le vermifuger. Franchement je ne pensais pas qu'il survivrait car il ne digérait rien, régurgitait la nourriture, très faible etc, mais grâce aux médocs il s'en est sorti. J'ai du le nourrir avec des aliments très digestes au début, mais là c'est sûr que s'il y a blocage du jabot avec fermentation il faut impérativement régler ça car il risque de ne rien assimiler du tout et que ça infecte tout.

----------


## krissou

Je pense que le primperan seul ne résoudra pas le problème car c'est un anti-vomitif. 
A mon avis, ça risque meme d'aggraver les choses en maintenant dans son jabot des substances fermentées non digérables.
Il faudrait traiter d'abord l'infection qu'il semble avoir dans le jabot (bactérie ? parasite ? champignon ?).

----------


## Chouck

Bon courage à Doudoune

----------


## Aniky

Merci pour vos réponses. Doudoune ets toujours parmis nous mais semble souffrir par moment, elle a comme des sortes de spasmes douleureux ou elle gonfle ses plumes (d'ou le métacam).

La véto est pas top du tout, je lui avait déjà parlé du panacur/toxicité mais me dit que c'est pas le cas que ce n'est pas noté dans son livre etc, elle ne me donnera jamais quoi que ce soit :/ Elle m'avait renvoyé avec Santiag (j'en avait parlé dans ce topic) que j'avais amené pour eutha et elle m'avait renvoyé chez moi avec un truc pour sois disant aider a respirer aux huiles essentielles alors que je lui disais qu'elle était entrain de mourir et elle est morte dans mes mains a mon retours chez moi.  Il me reste du flagyl je vais voir pour lui en donner mais le jabot n'es plus bloqué depuis que je l'ai fait vomir. Elle est 340g ce matin. 

Elle a mangé seule des graines hier soir et s'est balladée je suis contente par contre elle digère très mal les graines (cf photo sous spoiler) je vais lui donner des grains de blé  gonflé dans l'eau pour qu'elle el digère plus facilement. 

Krissou: le véto m'a dit qu'il n'a rien du tout :/ Il ne m'a pas donné d'antibio. Elle donne jamais d'anti douleurs non plus alors que mon ancien véto oui (c'est de lui que j'ai du métacam). 

Les fientes:



Spoiler:  








La mémère ce matin au réveille (elle dormait à moitié et est comme ca tous les matins depuis que je l'ai).

----------


## Columba

> Je pense que le primperan seul ne résoudra pas le problème car c'est un anti-vomitif. 
> A mon avis, ça risque meme d'aggraver les choses en maintenant dans son jabot des substances fermentées non digérables.
> Il faudrait traiter d'abord l'infection qu'il semble avoir dans le jabot (bactérie ? parasite ? champignon ?).


C'est pour ça qu'il faudrait donner du Flagyl en même temps :/ Il faut que tu vois avec un autre véto Aniky, et vraiment le plus rapidement possible :/

----------


## Columba

Sinon le Primperan n'est pas qu'un anti-vomitif, il permet la digestion en cas de gastroparésie (lorsque les nerfs de l'estomac sont lesés). D'où l'indication par le centre de soins pour les blocages de jabot.

----------


## Aniky

Je ne peux pas changer de véto je suis dans un coin paumé :/ C'est le  seul "référent quia travaillé pour un centre de sauvetage e la faune  spécialisé dans les oiseaux". J'ai du flagyl je vais lui en donner.

----------


## Columba

Okay. Ce sera déjà ça pour le Flagyl ! Tu peux donner 0,1 ml pour 100g de poids vif, matin et soir. En espérant qu'elle en absorbe malgré le trouble digestif.

----------


## Aniky

Ok merci. Le jabot s'était bien vidé mais dans le doute je ne lui ai pas redonné manger tant qu'il reste encore des graines dedans. Et ce soir elle aura du EBLY cuit pour que ca passe mieux. Elle se tient penché en avant et la queue vers le bas. En partant je l'ai couché (en la forcant un peu) histoire que sont jabot/graines ne soit aps toujours vers le bas, par contre elle marche pas mal.

----------


## Aniky

Grosse panique en rentrant: elle n'était plus dans son "nid" mais sur le  dos. Elle a du vouloir en sortir et trébucher sur son aile pendante se  retrouvant sur le dos sans pouvoir utiliser son aile pour pouvoir se  retourner.  j'ai donc décider de lui couper les plumes des deux cotés et  du coup elle se tient un peu plus droite. Elle s'est un peu balladé  puis j ai vu qu'elle commençait a être fatiguée/avoir mal donc je l'ai  remise au nid. Elle rampait avec ses ailes après s'être retourné et là  ce n'est plus le cas, elle semble aussi boiter de la patte droite (du  coté ou l'aile est abimé). 

Quelqu'un à une idée du combien de fois par jour je peux lui donner deux gouttes de métacam ? 

Voilà des photos de la mémère quand elle n'avait pas mal et n'était pas trop fatigué. Pour le moment elle montre qu'elle se bat donc je ne la fait pas encore euthanasier. Je vais tenter de la faire marcher plus ou de la "verticaliser" dans son nid pour que le jabot reste vers le bas et ne soit pas penché vers l'avant.

----------


## doriant

pr rourou ct 1dose pr 1kg par jour, "si possible le donner en 2fois donc 1dose pr 500g matin et soir", sur 5j.

----------


## Chouck

Petite trouvaille du jour
Il est un peu griffé de partout, mais pas comme s'il s'était fait attaquer par un chat ou un chien. Il est un peu deplumé. J'ai senti quelques graines dans le jabot, il a bu. Je le laisse tranquille pour le moment.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quand je lui touche le bec, il cherche à manger.

----------


## Aniky

Doudou est sur la pente descendante ce soir: elle hyperventile légèrement... Elle a du mal à se ternir droite à cause de son jabot. J'ai tenté de fabriquer un harnais pour la maintenir plus droite mais impossible et le harnais/laisse de voyage ne marche pas non plus. Là elle a rejoint mes autres pigeons à patte donc je vais la laisser tranquillement là bas car elle semble vraiment chercher leur compagnie. 
Je vais quand même lui mettre la bouillotte. 
Impossible d aller au véto de garde car pas de voiture ni personne pour m'y amener. 
Une photo prise à l'instant de la mémère.

----------


## phacélie

:Frown:  La pauvre...
Désolée pour elle et pour toi Aniky, ça ne doit pas être facile tout ça.

----------


## Chouck

Désolée pour toutes les 2.

----------


## Columba

Coucou Aniky, comment va Doudoune ? :/

----------


## Aniky

> Coucou Aniky, comment va Doudoune ? :/


Merci de t'inquiéter pour elle. Je l'ai faîte euthanasier dans la nuit de dimanche à lundi. Un amis qui habite loin a fait plus d'une heure de route pour m'amener chez le véto une première fois en début d'après midi et à ce moment là elle a eu un regain de vie s'est levé, a cherché à manger alors qu'elle hyper ventilait et restait couché. Du coup il m'a dit que ca ne valait pas le coup de la faire piquer pour le moment. Je suis rentré avec elle et son était s'est redégradé puis a empiré. Je l'ai alors re examiné et me suis rendue compte qu'elle avait une graine dans la trachée d'ou les soucis respiratoire à mona vis. Du coup elle a du faire une ou deux fausse routes. J'ai recontacté le véto qui m'a dit impossible de l'opérer vu son état que l'on ne pouvait rien faire et "d'attendre que ca passe". Puis on a raccroché et 5 min après je l'ai rappelé pour lui dire non eutha.  Quand il a vu son état il m'a dit ah c'est la bonne chose à faire et il m'a demandé si elle était comme cavant que je vienne la première fois et je lui ai dit oui. 
Pour lui ca vient de son état de faiblesse mais je m'en veux tellement de pas avoir vérifié ca, elle mangeait seule très bien (je la nourrissais au début a la main apr précaution) et que ses graines non digérés dans les fientes étaient el signe que tout lâchait petit à petit. Elle avait reperdu du poids et faisait 300g. C'est un très gros pigeon a la base style vladimir qui en fait 500G
Elle n'avait plus du tout de gras du coup il a fallut la mettre dans un caisson à gaz pour l'endormir. 
Là voilà avant de la mettre dans le caisson:

----------


## Aniky

2 bébés sont nés che zmoi lundi you-hou (ironique le youhou). Je me suis rendue compte que les oeuf avait continué à se developper dimanche alors que je les avais mit au congèl... Du coup, comme il y a eu une nouvelle ponde) j'ai miré le soeuf pour savoir lesquels enlever et là je vois que tout est noir pour 2. Et paf voilà que ca bouge donc trop vieux pour les remettre au congèl.  On dirait que un desdeux a une hernie ombilicale par contre.  Pour le moment les deux vont bien et n'ont aps encore ouvert les yeux. 
Là il venait tout juste de sortir de l'oeuf beurk. 


Spoiler:

----------


## Aniky

Les bébés photos de ce matin. Un des petits ne grandit pas trop :/

----------


## Aniky

Un des deux petits est mal nourri et chétif. Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Je me tate a le placer sous un autre couple qui couve car l'autre fait plus du double de sa taille et a le jabot bien rempli alors que lui jamais. Ou alors a l eam.

----------


## Chouck

Tu n'as pas de nutribird ?

----------


## Aniky

si je viens de lui en donner mais le soucis est que je pars en vacance lundi :/ Du coup je ne sais pas quoi faire: le laisser avec ses parents, le mettre sous mon autre couple ou le prendre avec moi les 8H de train pour tenter de l'élever a la mains. Je mets des photos demain pour que vous voyez la différence de taille.

----------


## Chouck

Tu peux faire l'essai en le mettant demain et si tu juges que ça ne va pas le faire avec l'autre couple, tu le prends avec toi ?

----------


## Aniky

dernier update avant  une semaine et demis et mauvaise nouvelle: le petit a une infection. je l'ai retrouvé froid et en dehors de sous le parent une fois de plus, sur le dos. Je lui donne un antibio et a manger mais il doit avoir les poumons/sac aériens pris car du mal a respirer (il hyperventilait sur le dos) et avait un sac aérien complètement gonflé. Il dégage une odeur nauséabonde signe de l'infection. Ses chances de survies son proche de zéro. Il avait une sorte de hernis  peut être qu'il était faible de base :/

----------


## phacélie

Pauvre petit  :Frown:  Tu vas l'emmener avec toi, du coup ?

----------


## doriant

aniky tu as essayé le respicat pr l'aider a respirer même si c qu'un soulagement ponctuel ?

----------


## Chouck

Oh mince, bon courage à vous 2.

----------


## doriant

si ca intéresse qq1 ya une voliere haute en bois en don ds le bazar.

----------


## Aniky

Le petit avec la hernis est mort  dans les minutes qui ont suivit mon poste. Le restant va très bien et est bien grassouillet. 
Je n'ai pas pu le descendre du coup il me reste encore 3 pigeons a covoiturer la prochiane fois que je retourne dans le Sud. D'ailleurs si vous entendez parler de quelqu'un qui fait le trajet Strasbourg/Toulon je suis preneuse.

Les autres ont pu être descendu et sont dans une volière exterieur le temps de bien se remuscler, reconnaître les environs puis seront relâchés. 

Voilà des photos du petit prise ce matin. 





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Doriant Je n'ai pas vu la volière :/

----------


## phacélie

J'aime pour les photos du petit coeur et pour ceux qui vont être relâchés  :: 

Je suppose que la volière dont parlait doriant est celle-ci, mais elle a dû trouver preneur puisqu'elle se trouve dans les archives
*Volière - 95*

----------


## doriant

yep desolée elle est vite partie !! bon ca depanne mais pr pigeon elle était peut-etre étroite qd meme. 

Bien mignon ce ptit bb, j'en ai jamais vu d'aussi pres  :Smile:  Il y a eu une portée sur mon balcon presqu'en face du salon, mais on ne s'est pa montré pr ne perturber personne. Je n'ai jamais retiré le nid, il est visité de tps a autres, pensez-vous qu'il puisse resservir ou ils preferent faire du neuf les males en mission branches ?

----------


## phacélie

Je crois, oui, qu'un même couple réutilise le même nid .
(on parle de nichée pour les oiseaux  ::  )

----------


## doriant

ah !!! je sais pas si g vu le pere ou la mere, en tt cas j'en ai vu qu'un inspecter. G touché a rien, si la déco plait moins faudra qu'il donne un coup de frais !!

----------


## Aniky

Le petit est très calme ca fait bizarre, je me demande si il va devenir plus turbulant avec l'âge. 

Oui doriant généralement ils gardent le même site de ponte. T'as de la chance de pouvoir suivre ca.
Merci à vous deux pour la volière  :Big Grin:

----------


## doriant

Oui g été contente mais me tardait qd meme qu'ils prennent leur envol, parce que les cris, les allées et venues, avec le voisinnage qui n'a rien a faire de sa journée que d'épier ce qui ya chez le voisin, et l'histoire du restopiaf qu'ils m'ont fait retirer, g craint de m'attirer des ennuis encore si ca se decouvrait. Ils n'y peuvent rien mais sont pa discrets !!

----------


## Nadia85

Bon encore trouvé un machin trop près de la départementale..... Certes y'a un grand trottoir mais bon..... 

Pièce jointe 443822

----------


## Aniky

Un jeune ramier qui a l'air bien maigre ( vu al forme que prennent les plumes avec tes doigts) et pas bien du tout. A cet âge il devrait pouvoir manger seul. Un centre de sauvegarde de la faune peut le prendre en charge. 

Ici beaucoup de choses: j'ai déposé Le Boche, Adrien et leur bébé dans le sud. Le boche (pigeon voyageur) m'a fait de grosses frayeurs car extrêmement stréssée et gardait souvent le bec ouvert en haletant (peut être que ca lui faisait penser à de mauvais souvenirs ?). Adrien et le bébé étaient zen. Le boche et Adrien ont pri un bon bain dans le Sud et étaient bien content, ont passé un bon moment a se afire des papouilles. 

Mercredi dernier j'ai récupéré un petit pigeon blanc avec une queue de paon et une coquille. Il a été élevé a la main. Comme c'est un jeune il ets encore un peu câlin c'est adorable.

J'ai aussi en garde une pigeonne amputé d'une aile pour 3 semaines. Je mettrai des photos plus tard.

----------


## Nadia85

Un centre de sauvegarde genre LPO?
Déjà pour les joindre.....c'est coton et l'autre fois pour le pique boeuf bof bof alors pour un ramier je ne crois pas que..... 

Là au moins il est en sécurité il a à manger ..... Après si faut faire autre chose je suis toute ouïe....  ::

----------


## phacélie

Je te mets le lien ici aussi :

http://www.ufcs.fr/spip.php?article25

----------


## Nadia85

Ça répond pas je vais re essayer tout à l'heure

----------


## Nadia85

Encore le répondeur que j'ai écouté cette fois....

Apparemment ils prennent les rapaces.....

----------


## phacélie

> Apparemment ils prennent les rapaces.....


Le répondeur dit qu'ils ne prennent que les rapaces ?

----------


## phacélie

Sinon, pour la région, ils indiquent aussi le centre de Nantes http://www.ufcs.fr/spip.php?rubrique15, tu peux les contacter parce qu'ils ont pris 5 ramiers en charge tout récemment (post du 7 septembre) d'après leur page fb https://fr-fr.facebook.com/CVFSEONIRIS/

----------


## Nadia85

Apparemment.....

Sinon y'a peut-être une asso dans le 79....

----------


## phacélie

Alors, tu as réussi à avoir un centre/une asso pour ce petit père ?

----------


## Nadia85

Je me suis occupée de chatoune en 1er.

Il est toujours en vie il me.souffle toujours dessus donc ça va pas trop mal pour le moment

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je récupère demain un bébé pigeon de 10 jours, il en a peut-être plus car il mange seul des petits pois. 
La personne ne veut pas s'engager, donc je vais m'occuper de lui. Il a été trouvé dans une cour d'immeuble dimanche.
Je voudrais m'occuper de lui au mieux  juqu'à ce qu'il puisse voler de ses propres ailes en toute autonomie.

La question qui vient c'est l'attachement du pigeon à l'humain qui le prend en charge... Etant donné que je vis en appartement, ce n'est pas possible de le garder, or l'imprégnation, à force de le nourrir va être opérante, alors comment faire?


J'envisage de le "relâcher" dans un beau parc, où il y a une volière avec notamment un pigeonnier. 
Que pouvez-vous me donner comme conseil sur ces points?
Merci d'avance pour lui!

----------


## phacélie

> Je me suis occupée de chatoune en 1er.
> 
> Il est toujours en vie il me.souffle toujours dessus donc ça va pas trop mal pour le moment


Des nouvelles ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je récupère demain un bébé pigeon de 10 jours, il en a peut-être plus car il mange seul des petits pois. 
> La personne ne veut pas s'engager, donc je vais m'occuper de lui. Il a été trouvé dans une cour d'immeuble dimanche.
> Je voudrais m'occuper de lui au mieux  juqu'à ce qu'il puisse voler de ses propres ailes en toute autonomie.
> 
> La question qui vient c'est l'attachement du pigeon à l'humain qui le prend en charge... Etant donné que je vis en appartement, ce n'est pas possible de le garder, or l'imprégnation, à force de le nourrir va être opérante, alors comment faire?
> 
> 
> J'envisage de le "relâcher" dans un beau parc, où il y a une volière avec notamment un pigeonnier. 
> Que pouvez-vous me donner comme conseil sur ces points?
> Merci d'avance pour lui!


Tu es certaine qu'il s'agit d'un biset/d'un pigeon "classique" des villes ?
Peut-être faudrait-il que tu te rapproches d'une association qui puisse faire la transition vers une vie libre si c'est possible ou alors il faudra trouver quelqu'un pour le garder comme pigeon "de maison".

----------


## Petite Etoile

> Des nouvelles ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je te réponds en détail sur son post à l'instant.
> Oui, il est du type des pigeons bizet. 
> Il est gris avec un joli liseré noir qui borde ses petites ailes.
> 
> Tu es certaine qu'il s'agit d'un biset/d'un pigeon "classique" des villes ?
> Peut-être faudrait-il que tu te rapproches d'une association qui puisse faire la transition vers une vie libre si c'est possible ou alors il faudra trouver quelqu'un pour le garder comme pigeon "de maison".


Oui, c'est ce que je recherche, en ayant vu des vidéos sur l'apprentissage de l'envol de jeunes pigeons, j'ai bien constaté que l'attachement à l'humain rendait la chose compliqué et lente. et pourtant il y avait jardin espace etc. Ce qui n'est pas mon cas. 
Donc oui, je recherche une structure d'accueil de ce petit Ava qui a la pêche, et qui est tout mignon.
Mon seul contact demain est la LPO. Volée de piafs avant même que je ne pose la questions m'a dit ne pas pouvoir recueillir d'autres pensionnaires.

----------


## Columba

Ca va côté nourrissage car j'ai reçu un mp comme quoi il y avait une inquiétude de ce côté ?  :: 

Moi j'avoue je suis comme beaucoup je ne prends plus de pigeon car j'en ai trop...

----------


## Petite Etoile

> Ca va côté nourrissage car j'ai reçu un mp comme quoi il y avait une inquiétude de ce côté ? 
> 
> Moi j'avoue je suis comme beaucoup je ne prends plus de pigeon car j'en ai trop...


J'avais mis le lien vers son post en mp. Pas grave; On va se débrouiller. Manifestement, vous n'avez pas lu ni le mp ni le post.

----------


## dinepv

Bonjour,

Je suis tombée sur votre post en cherchant sur internet pcq je suis un peu perdue.

J'ai trouvé un bébé pigeon dans la rue voici 3 semaines, il était tombé du nid et se faisait attaquer par un chat... J'ai appelé plusieurs associations mais personne n'en voulait, donc je l'ai gavé avec une patée confectionnée selon les conseils trouvés sur le net (graines bouillies, jaune d'oeuf, et semoule) puis il a commencé à manger seul et même à vouloir voler dans sa cage.
Mais, problème, voici quelques jours qu'il ne sait plus marcher :-( Il se traine sur toute sa patte sans se mettre debout, il mange et grossit toujours mais il reste couché et j'ai peur qu'il n'évolue plus jamais.
Je ne sais pas s'il peut avoir des carences avec ce qu'il mange (graines bouillies toujours, semoule, mais et petits pois), si je dois lui donner autre chose, ou s'il a une malformation ...

Pouvez vous m'aider ? 

Un grand merci d'avance !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le voici le 6 septembre vs aujourd'hui :

----------


## krissou

Bonjour dinepv, Merci pour ce sauvetage ! Par contre, on ne voit pas la photo du 6 septembre.
L'idÃ©al serait de mettre une petite video oÃ¹ l'on voit comment il se traÃ®ne sur sa patte.
Ca permettrait aussi de voir si c'est un pigeon biset ou un ramier (leur alimentation est diffÃ©rente).
Ca peut Ãªtre une blessure (il a pu se faire mal en essayant de voler ou en tombant d'un perchoir), une maladie, une carence effectivement.
S'il mange seul maintenant, il faut lui donner un mÃ©lange de graines qu'il puisse picorer (type petites graines rondes pour tourterelles)

----------


## dinepv

Bonjour Krissou,
Merci pour cette rÃ©ponse.
Je pense que c'est un ramier, j'ai Ã©tÃ© lui achetÃ© des graines enrichies que je fais tremper pour qu'il les digÃ¨re mieux, mais il n'a vraiment plus beaucoup d'appÃ©tit et il ne se laisse plus nourrir (alors qu'au dÃ©but il ouvrait le bec dÃ¨s qu'il voyait ma main).

J'espÃ¨re que les photos passent cette fois. 
Et je vais essayer de le filmer tout Ã  l'heure.

Encore merci pour lui !!

----------


## Aniky

Bonjour, ca ressemble bien a un ramier. Pour la nourriture Ãªtes vous certain qu'il n'a pas fait de fausse route ? 
Il lui faut ABSOLUMENT  des antibios si il a Ã©tÃ© attaquÃ© par un chat. Le mieux est de le faire voir un vÃ©to (mÃªme chat/chien il peut vous donner de l'amoxiciline), sinon le confier a un centre de sauvegarde de la faune.

----------


## Aelis

Ã§a m'a tout l'air d'Ãªtre un ramier effectivement ... Vous pouvez sans doute appeler un centre de sauvegarde de la faune, je pense qu'ils pourraient le prendre en charge.

De mon cÃ´tÃ©, je vous prÃ©sente Marcel ... Biset que l'on a Ã  la maison depuis ses 1 mois environ ... Il a quelques soucis et ne sait pas se nourrir tout seul, du coup pour le moment il reste dans la maison ... C'est un sacrÃ© loustic !

----------


## dinepv

Comme il est beau Marcel !Il n'a pas Ã©tÃ© attaquÃ©, il Ã©tait au sol et un chat trainait dans les buissons pas loin, c'est pour Ã§a que je l'ai pris directement ;-) J'ai essayÃ© d'appeler 2 centres de la rÃ©gion, aucun ne s'occupe des pigeons, et les vÃ©tÃ©rinaires du coin non plus :-( Je ne comprends pas cette discrimination dont ils font l'objet... Je pensais vraiment qu'il apprendrait Ã  voler et qu'il pourrait aller et venir, Ã  dÃ©faut de pouvoir rejoindre un groupe de pigeons. Mais vu qu'il ne sait ni marcher ni voler du coup, je ne sais pas quoi faire pour l'aider.

----------


## dinepv

Encore moi, j'ai l'impression qu'il est maintenant complètement paralysé  :: 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/h12bHeB4UrCgRWXL9

Je ne sais pas du tout quoi faire pour lui et je ne comprends pas pourquoi il est dans cet état :-(

----------


## Aelis

Dans quelle région es tu ?

----------


## dinepv

Je suis en Belgique, pas loin de Bruxelles.

----------


## phacélie

Contactez un centre de soins au plus vite : https://protectiondesoiseaux.be/les-...tion/belgique/

----------


## dinepv

Phacélie, c'est la première chose que j'ai faite et ils ne prennent pas les pigeons.

----------


## phacélie

Vous leur avez dit que c'est un pigeon ramier, un oiseau sauvage donc ?

----------


## phacélie

Même s'ils refusent de le prendre en charge, ils doivent pouvoir vous indiquer soit un autre centre, soit un vétérinaire de ville compétent chez qui il vous faut l'amener très vite.

----------


## dinepv

Je vais essayer d'appeler un autre centre. Quand j'avais appelé la première fois, j'avais dit que j'avais trouvé un bébé pigeon tombé du nid. Le monsieur m'avait répondu qu'ils ne prenaient pas les pigeons qui étaient considérés comme nuisibles, et que les vétérinaires ne feraient que l'euthanasier. J'étais contente parce que j'ai réussi à ce qu'il mange et qu'il grossisse, mais maintenant il a cette paralysie des pattes qui est apparue sur un jour et qui semble maintenant s'aggraver au point qu'il ne se tienne plus sur ses pattes du tout.
Je ne sais pas si vous avez pu voir sa vidéo ?

----------


## phacélie

Oui, j'ai vu la vidéo, je trouve son état alarmant mais je ne suis pas véto, il n'y a qu'un véto qui puisse lui être utile, là, maintenant, celui d'un centre de faune sauvage si c'est réellement un ramier ou un bon vétérinaire aviaire de ville.
Je serais vous , j'essaierais quand-même de les rappeler en disant que je pense que c'est un ramier et de leur envoyer des photos, la vidéo.

----------


## dinepv

Ils vont le prendre au Birds Bay à Ottignies <3

----------


## Aelis

Oui insister sur le fait que c'est un ramier, donc un pigeon sauvage !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ! Voilà une bonne nouvelle !

----------


## phacélie

Super, merci pour lui dinepv !

----------


## dinepv

Merci à vous de m'avoir poussée à rappeler ;-)
Je l'ai déposé voici 30 minutes, le monsieur qui l'a reçu m'a dit qu'il est fort nerveux (il bat des ailes sans arrêt) et il avait aussi très "froid". Il va voir une vétérinaire sous peu et je pourrais appeler demain pour avoir de ses nouvelles. 
Je suis triste de ne pas avoir réussi à le remettre sur patte, et surtout de ne pas avoir connu ce centre-là plus tôt. Je me console en me disant que j'ai fait de mon mieux, mais je ne sais pas si ce sera assez pour lui.

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour l'avoir emmené vite et pour les nouvelles, on croise les doigts pour lui en attendant la suite.
Ce qui est fait est fait, ça ne sert à rien de regretter, au moins vous avez essayé quand d'autres n'auraient rien fait du tout.

Si c'est bien un ramier ( le monsieur a confirmé ?), il vaut mieux qu'il soit pris en charge dans un centre dédié à la faune sauvage pour qu'il puisse être réhabilité à la vie sauvage justement, ils ont ce qu'il faut, ils savent comment faire pour éviter qu'il ne s'imprègne trop à l'être humain et des volières pour lui permettre d'apprendre à voler correctement ainsi que des compagnons de son espèce ou la connaissance de lieux où il y en a déjà pour ne pas être relâché seul quand et s'il peut l'être vu que ce sont des oiseaux grégaires.

On croise fort les doigts pour lui, pour que vous ayez bientôt de bonnes nouvelles.

----------


## dinepv

Merci Phacélie. Clairement, je n'aurais pas pu le laisser au sol en ayant la certitude qu'il serait mort en un rien de temps. 

Oui il m'a confirmé que c'est bien un ramier et qu'ils en accueillent beaucoup. Ils en ont relâché une vingtaine ce mois-ci et le centre est accolé à un bois, j'ai vu de l'extérieur qu'ils sont bien équipés (même si je n'ai pas pu rentrer vu la situation covid).
https://www.birdsbay.net/

Je pense qu'il est au meilleur endroit possible et je croise pour les nouvelles demain !

----------


## phacélie

Quelles sont les nouvelles du centre pour ce petit, dinepv ?

----------


## Aniky

Petit loup, Pleurnichard, Crâne chauve et Maigrichon ont été relâché par l'assos après y être resté un bon mois: je leur souhaite une longue vie là bas. 

Voici le nouveau pigeon qui a été élevé a la main et mis sur le bon coin pour "spectacle de cirque ou magie". Un monsieur a plein d'animaux dans sa ferme dont des pigeons en liberté qui vont et viennent de leur pigeonnier. Un beau jour il a trouvé le petit par terre mais impossible de savoir a qui il était du coup il l'a prit chez lui et la nourrit. Il ne peut aps le garder car chez lui ses oiseaux sont en liberté et lui, elevé a la mains, ne saurait se défendre/débrouiller seul.  Il n'a pas encore de noms. Il est calin mais a peur des gestes vifs, sur la dernière photo il était tombé dans la casserole et au final y est resté (elle me sert pour l'eau/baisn des oiseaux car pas compatible avec ma plaque). 
Je pense le mettre a l'adoption

----------


## Aelis

Qu'il est beau ! Il n'a pas l'air peureux du tout, on voit bien qu'il a été élevé à la main ...

----------


## Nadia85

Heu dites maman ramier a pondu encore 2 œufs c'est pas un peu tard dans l'année ? Au cas ou que oui que je surveille le truc si besoin.....

----------


## Aniky

Voui il est mimi tout plein. 

Nadia oui c'est limite (octobre peut être le dernier mois de ponte).

----------


## Nadia85

Oui alors j'enlève les oeufs?

----------


## Aniky

Si tu fais ca elle va repondre. Là je dois avouer que je ne sais pas quoi te dire :/ Si tu veux les enlever vérifie bien que les embryons ne soient pas trop dévellopés (avec une lampe dans le noir sous l'oeuf et voir al taille de l'embryon) et fait cuire les ooeufs quand ils sont durs replace les dans le nid.

----------


## phacélie

N'y touche pas, laisse faire, Nadia.
Là, tu liras que le ramier peut se reproduire en toutes saisons, même l'hiver, même si la période principale de couvaison reste de juin à septembre :
http://www.oiseau-libre.net/Oiseaux/...on-ramier.html

----------


## Nadia85

Ok ben je laisse alors

----------


## Aniky

J'ai récupéré via une assos un pigeon qui m'a été décrit comme "un bébé pigeon a la patte tordueé. Il s'agit en fait d'un bel aulte extrêment maigre (hier la balance indiquait 246g et ce matin 200g), faible, avec trouble neuro (tete qui tremble), la patte est cassée. je suis allée chez le véto (68 euro car il m'a fait moitié prix sur la radio: c'était pas la dame habituel). 

Il y avait deux options : opérer aujourd'hui sous  anesthésie générale pour tenter de réduire la fracture  (je n'ai pas  trouvé comment mettre les photos de la radio de mon téléphone sur un  ordi) mais vu son état de maigreur il y avait de gros risques de mourir  durant l'opération et pas certains qu'il retrouve l'usage complète de sa  patte qui aurait trainé par terre selon sa convalescence, ou option 2  attendre qu'il se retape un peu et amputer TOUTE la patte jusqu'a la  hanche.  Le véto était moyennement chaud pour une amputation aussi haute  mais j'ai déjà eu le cas avec ma sœur et les pigeons s'y sont fait  malgré tout. Dans tous les cas il n'aurait pas été relachable.  Après,  vu sa maigreur, ses organes peuvent lâcher à tout moment et donc il peut  mourir du jour au lendemain. Je fais de mon mieux pour que ca ne soit  pas le cas : bouillotes pour qu'il ne consume pas de l'énergie à se  réchauffer, gavage et antidouleurs.
Pronostique vital plus qu'engagé.  La dame qui l'a trouvé l'a nommé "Chorizo".

----------


## Aelis

Comment va t'il ?

----------


## Chouck

Je viens de trouver un pigeon, il est maigre, a un oeil un peu crapouille, il fait du bruit quand il respire (crépitement,ronflement). 
Qu'est ce que je peux faire ? Je lui ai proposé de l'eau, il a mis le bout de son  bec, mais il n'a pas bu.

----------


## Chouck

.

----------


## Aelis

Effectivement il n'a pas l'air bien ... Il faudrait qu'il puisse voir un véto, mais encore faut il en trouver un qui accepte les pigeons ... La respiration bruyante est inquiétante ...

----------


## Chouck

J'avais rdv pour mon chat chez le véto, du coup je l'ai pris avec moi, mais apparemment ils ne sont pas opérationnel niveau pigeon. J'attends de voir.

----------


## Chouck

Je viens d'appeler le centre, j'espère qu'ils vont vite me rappeler. Là je l'ai mis contre moi dans une petite polaire pour qu'il ait chaud, mais bon...

----------


## Chouck

Il ne respire pas le bec ouvert. Pour le bruit c'est plus une espèce de petit claquement mais pas très bruyant, si tu ne fais pas attention, tu ne l'entends pas.

----------


## Chouck

Le pigeon est toujours là, il y a des tâches blanches à l'intérieur du bec. Trichomonose ? Son oeil gauche coule et est un peu croûteux. Je vais tenter de lui donner du nutribird aujourd'hui. J'espère que ça va aller.

----------


## Chouck

Bon je viens de le retrouver sans vie...

----------


## Aelis

Mince alors ... Je pense qu'il fallait s'y attendre ... Au moins, tu as essayé, et il est mort au chaud et au calme ...

----------


## Chouck

Oui il fallait s'y attendre, il n'était vraiment pas bien, pauvre petit Père, ils sont tellement attachants.

----------


## Aniky

L'état de Chorizo se dégrade un peu. il montre des symptomes de PMV. BIl s'est bien habitué à n'avoir qu'une patte. Il cherche énormément la compagnie des autres pigeons. Il a repris beaucoup de poids depuis que je le nourris à la main. (photo plus tard).

----------


## doriant

Il y a de magnifiques pigeons en ce moment ds le parc, un presque tt blanc et un autre qui a le dessus (tete et cou) assez blanc, ainsi que le bout des plumes et tt le reste noir; superbes. là ils parlent ensemble sur le balcon, avec un autre noir tacheté qui traine a coté, je sais pas la signification mais c en boucle et bien fort, jespere que les voisins sont pas curieux.

----------


## Fée des chats

SOS sauvetage pigeonneaux, je me permets de mettre le lien ici s'il y a des amateurs
Merci

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...2/#post3313392

----------


## Merle Moqueur

Bonjour,
On m'a confié un pigeon qui avait encore quelques filaments de duvets (donc âgé d'environ un mois), il était assez faible. Au tout début, il a montré des signes de PMV avec le cou qui se tordait. Son problème est qu'il ne mange pas. Il est vaguement intéressé par les graines, essaie un peu de picorer, mais ça lui échappe du bec et il abandonne en général assez vite. Du coup je le gave à la main. Sauf que ça va faire trois mois que ça dure et il n'y a aucun signe d'amélioration. Là je tente une expérience : s'il a faim, il va peut-être essayer davantage et finir par y arriver. Sauf que nous sommes au quatrième jour qu'il n'a rien avalé (il fait des fientes liquides), il maigrit, et ne s'intéresse pas plus que ça aux graines. J'ai même essayé de l'enfermer en cage avec seulement les graines, mais il dépense bien plus d'énergie à essayer de sortir qu'à essayer de picorer. Je lui tends des graines, il me monte dans la main. C'est comme s'il ne ressentait pas le besoin de manger et ne picorait que par instinct. À part ça, il se développe tout à fait normalement. Y a-t-il un espoir de rémission ou vais-je devoir choisir entre le gaver toute sa vie et le laisser mourir ? Est-ce que l'exemple d'autres pigeons pourrait aider ? Est-il encore contagieux ? Franchement, ce n'est vraiment pas un choix qui m'enthousiasme, d'autant que je me suis attaché à lui.
Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Kyt's

Bonjour,
Tu as essayé de lui montrer en tapotant ton doigt dans les graines ? Ce qui ne résout pas le problème que ça lui échappe du bec...
Quel type de graines donnes-tu ?

----------


## Merle Moqueur

Oui, je lui ai montré plein de fois. Des fois ça l'intéresse un peu, mais la plupart du temps, il s'en fiche. Je lui donne du mélange pour pigeon, avec donc du sorgho (assez petites graines), mais c'est toujours un échec.

----------


## doriant

J'ai eu un pigeon qui pareil n'arrivait pas a gober les graines et renoncait, mais ca n'avait pas duré aussi lgtemps. Il arrivait mieux à viser et manger quand on lui disseminait au sol plutot que ds une gamelle, et il adorait picorer les tiges de millet (qu'il faut coincer sous un poids)

----------


## Aniky

Si il a eu une PMV de la vitamine B12 (3 gouttes/jour) peut réduire les symptomes neuro. Il faudrait que tu mesures tous les jours sont poids pour être certain de savoir si il mange ou non (perte de poids). I se peut que les soucis neuro restent toute sa vie : /

----------


## Merle Moqueur

Si je ne le gave pas, il n'avale strictement rien. Je ne l'ai pas gavé pendant presque quatre jours, il ne faisait plus que des fientes liquides vert-jaune. Et j'ai bien senti qu'il a maigri, sans même avoir à le peser.

J'avais eu du Tonivit pour un autre pigeon, il y a dedans de la vitamine B12, je vais toujours essayer de lui donner ça. Merci pour le tuyau.

----------


## doriant

mais independamment des repas gavage pr maintenir son poids, il faut persister a le solliciter à farfouiller le sol, un pigeon picore une bonne partie de la journée.

----------


## Merle Moqueur

Le mien préfère feignasser, malgré les graines à disposition. Ou alors il se promène et s'agite. Ou encore il cherche de la compagnie. Et de temps en temps seulement, ça le prend d'attaquer les graines. Il en fiche partout et n'en avale pas une.

----------


## doriant

eske vous mettez du maïs concassé ds son melange ?

----------


## Aniky

> Le mien préfère feignasser, malgré les graines à disposition. Ou alors il se promène et s'agite. Ou encore il cherche de la compagnie. Et de temps en temps seulement, ça le prend d'attaquer les graines. Il en fiche partout et n'en avale pas une.


Peut être que lui trouver un compagnon (selon le sexe) pour l'aider a aider un peu mieux. une amie avait un PMV lourd et il y a eu une petite amélioration quand il s'était mi en couple.  Mais si les dégats neuro sont installés depuis longtemps il y a peud e chances que ac s'améliore.

----------


## Columba

J'ai un pigeon handicapé non volant avec troubles digestifs chroniques, le fait d'être avec des copains le motivait plus à se déplacer, à roucouler etc. J'ai du l'isoler car parfois il chutait au sol et ses copains le piquaient vraiment méchamment, il a été bien amoché à la tête le pauvre. Depuis il a repris un peu de poids et de plumes mais il est moins actif, il déprime. Et je trouve qu'il a de plus en plus de mal à se déplacer malgré qu'il s'alimente bien :/ Quand il chute il a beaucoup de mal à se relever :/ On n'a jamais su identifier son problème à celui-là, à part un "trouble métabolique chronique" mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas un souci neuro. Je l'ai récupéré il y a deux ans ("déposé" en clinique véto) comme ça et son état est plus ou moins stationnaire. Je ne sais pas quoi en faire...

----------


## Petite Etoile

*Quelqu'un a des infos pour le placement d'un pigeon handicapé?
* Je veux le sauver d'une potentielle euthanasie si c'est l'issue que "propose" le vétérinaire affilié à Volée de piafs qui le prend en charge demain... 
voici son post:

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...dicape-186509/

Merci pour lui.

----------


## Merle Moqueur

Merci pour vos retours. Il n'a pas de compagnons, car il vit… dans ma salle de bains ! Je n'ai pour le moment pas d'autre local adapté à lui proposer. D'autres pigeons viennent régulièrement, mais j'ai peur qu'il ne s'en aille pour soit mourir de faim bêtement, soit se faire tuer car il est totalement imprégné malgré son sale caractère. Pour qu'il ne se sente pas seul, je vais le voir souvent ou je le prends avec moi dans le salon. Dans son mélange, il n'y a a priori que du maïs entier, comme ce qui est préconisé pour les pigeons. Mais dans tous les cas, même les graines de sorgho, il n'arrive pas à les gober. Y a-t-il des graines encore plus petites qu'il pourrait apprendre à picorer ? J'ai commencé à lui donner des vitamines, mais tout ceci ne me rassure pas.

Pour le pigeon handicapé, j'aurais pu le prendre, mais ça dépend d'où il est, et je n'ai pas la place en ce moment. :/

----------


## Sandehel

Bonsoir,
J'ai ramassé lundi dernier dans ma cour d'immeuble un pigeon biset adulte qui ne réussissait plus à s'envoler. Au vu de ses symptômes (cou tordu, tourne en rond, déséquilibre), il semble atteint de PMV. Ayant un chat et pas de moyen de l'isoler dans mon appartement, je l'ai installé dans un carton dans la chaufferie de l'immeuble qui est chauffée. Je vais le voir plusieurs fois par jour pour l'aider à manger (il mange un peu de maïs seul quand je suis là, mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il mange quand il est seul) et le faire boire. Sur les conseils reçus sur le facebook Solidarité Lapolamatriste, je lui donne des petits pois en plus des graines. J'ai commandé des vitamines B et des électrolytes que je devrais recevoir demain. A part ses symptômes neurologiques, il a l'air en forme, il est de moins en moins coopératif quand j'essaie de le nourrir, il a repris du poil de la bête. Le refuge Lapalomatriste a l'air d'accord pour l'accueillir à terme car si c'est bien un PMV, il ne pourra pas être relâché. Mais se pose le problème du covoiturage en ce moment. Seulement, je vois bien que je ne vais pas pouvoir en prendre soin très longtemps car la situation n'est pas idéale pour lui, seul dans son carton dans la chaufferie. Ce soir, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il était "énervé", il tournait en rond dans le carton. Je lui cherche donc une famille d'accueil sur Strasbourg ou alentours pour prendre le relais en attendant de lui trouver une solution durable. Je trouve ce pigeon très attachant et cela me peine de ne pas pouvoir lui offrir de meilleures conditions pour sa convalescence...

----------


## Aniky

> Bonsoir,
> J'ai ramassé lundi dernier dans ma cour d'immeuble un pigeon biset adulte qui ne réussissait plus à s'envoler. Au vu de ses symptômes (cou tordu, tourne en rond, déséquilibre), il semble atteint de PMV. Ayant un chat et pas de moyen de l'isoler dans mon appartement, je l'ai installé dans un carton dans la chaufferie de l'immeuble qui est chauffée. Je vais le voir plusieurs fois par jour pour l'aider à manger (il mange un peu de maïs seul quand je suis là, mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il mange quand il est seul) et le faire boire. Sur les conseils reçus sur le facebook Solidarité Lapolamatriste, je lui donne des petits pois en plus des graines. J'ai commandé des vitamines B et des électrolytes que je devrais recevoir demain. A part ses symptômes neurologiques, il a l'air en forme, il est de moins en moins coopératif quand j'essaie de le nourrir, il a repris du poil de la bête. Le refuge Lapalomatriste a l'air d'accord pour l'accueillir à terme car si c'est bien un PMV, il ne pourra pas être relâché. Mais se pose le problème du covoiturage en ce moment. Seulement, je vois bien que je ne vais pas pouvoir en prendre soin très longtemps car la situation n'est pas idéale pour lui, seul dans son carton dans la chaufferie. Ce soir, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il était "énervé", il tournait en rond dans le carton. Je lui cherche donc une famille d'accueil sur Strasbourg ou alentours pour prendre le relais en attendant de lui trouver une solution durable. Je trouve ce pigeon très attachant et cela me peine de ne pas pouvoir lui offrir de meilleures conditions pour sa convalescence...


Je suis pas trop loin de Strasbourg et j ai un PMV en FA, si tu as moyen de me l'amener je peux m en occuper le temps de trouver une solution sur du long terme.

----------


## Sandehel

> Je suis pas trop loin de Strasbourg et j ai un PMV en FA, si tu as moyen de me l'amener je peux m en occuper le temps de trouver une solution sur du long terme.


Bonsoir,
Merci pour ta réponse.
Je n'ai pas de voiture, mais s'il y a un bus/train je peux essayer de l'amener (en espérant que ça rentre dans une case du confinement!). 
Ce serait tellement bien que quelqu'un qui s'y connaît mieux que moi prenne soin de lui, j'ai l'impression de le stresser le pauvre!

----------


## Aniky

> Bonsoir,
> Merci pour ta réponse.
> Je n'ai pas de voiture, mais s'il y a un bus/train je peux essayer de l'amener (en espérant que ça rentre dans une case du confinement!). 
> Ce serait tellement bien que quelqu'un qui s'y connaît mieux que moi prenne soin de lui, j'ai l'impression de le stresser le pauvre!


Ok, je t’envoie un MP.

----------


## Aniky

J'ai récupéré la petite Rilette (nom du pigeon) et il est dans un état critique. Je ne pense aps qu'il survive car il a de très gros symptômes neuro, extrêmement maigre, ses fientes pas top, il a du mal a garder sa température et en plus je l'ai retrouvé les pattes paralysées ce matin.  Donc soit AVC durant la nuit soit évolution de la maladie.  

Sandehel m'a dit avoir remarqué une amélioration dans son comportement mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit le "mieux avant la fin" ou il ya une amélioration de l'état de santé générale puis une mort brutale dans les 3 jours.  J'ai peur de revenir a 12h et de le retrouver mort.  Donc pour le moment il a une bouillotte pour le garder au chaud et il a eu des grains ébly bien cuits pour ne pas traumatiser ses intestins + un cocktails de vitamines.  Mais je n'y crois pas trop son état général est pire que Chorizo quand je l'ai eu.

----------


## doriant

:Frown:  peut-etre que la paralysie est liée a de l'hypothermie ? 

ici les pigeons du parc se regalent du baton de graisse que je destinais aux mesanges. jusque là ils ne s'y interessaient pas, a suffi que l'un d'eux y goute et a present c a 4/5 quils viennent voir quand ils se tolerent. Pas moyen donc de proposer de la nourriture aux ptits oiseaux  :Frown:

----------


## Aniky

Il est mort dans la matinée ou j'ai écrs le message. Je devais le afire euthanasier a midi car j'étais certaine qu'il survivrait pas. RIP rilette. 

Arf doriant c'est casse pied ca.

----------


## Merle Moqueur

Bonjour, je viens donner des nouvelles du mien.
J'étais sorti dans le jardin avec lui en me disant « on verra bien ce que ça donnera » car il faut bien qu'il sorte de temps en temps. Il a vu les copains (j'ai des pigeons qui fréquentent assidûment ma propriété), et il est allé avec eux. Le soir il n'est pas revenu et je ne l'ai revu que le lendemain, avec les même pigeons, et ils sont repartis. Du temps s'est passé et comme il n'est pas mort de faim, j'en déduis qu'il a réussi à manger. Après tout le temps que j'ai passé à le gaver, j'ai un peu l'impression qu'il s'est foutu de moi, le saligaud ! Quelques jours plus tard, j'ai réussi à l'attraper quand il était seul : comme il me connaît, c'est plus facile ! Je l'ai pesé, il devait peser autour de 270g, ce qui n'est pas si mal vu d'où il vient, signe également qu'il arrive à maintenir son poids. Au départ il volait très maladroitement (dans la salle de bains il n'y a pas trop la place pour bien apprendre), mais ça s'améliore au fur et à mesure. Il traîne toujours avec ses copains et fait régulièrement le kéké en dansant. L'histoire se finit donc beaucoup mieux que je ne le pressentais.

----------


## Aniky

270g c'est très maigre pour un pigeon :/

----------


## doriant

Oui, en main on doit bien sentir les os. ajout : pas sure que c'ait été la bonne période pr le relacher, entre le climat et la nourriture rarefiée.

----------


## Merle Moqueur

C'est vrai qu'il est un peu maigrichon. Toutefois, ils ont des graines à disposition et à volonté. En théorie, ils devraient vivre chez moi, mais ils ont été chassés par les rats. Je ne désespère pas de les faire revenir pour de bon. D'un autre côté, si je suis assez d'accord sur le fait que ce n'était pas la période idéale pour le relâcher, il n'était pas envisageable de le laisser crécher encore 3 mois dans la salle de bains à chier partout. Oui, j'avais un local pour les pigeons, mais celui-ci étant en ruines, je l'ai démoli, et je dois en aménager un autre. Et d'ailleurs, local ou pas, si je ne voulais pas qu'il s'échappe, il était impossible de le mettre au même endroit que les autres. Je précise tout ça, parce que sinon ça aurait eu l'air incohérent (le mec qui a un local pour les pigeons mais qui se plaint d'en loger un dans sa salle de bains)
Pour le moment, il semble se maintenir, je vais surveiller ça. Je tenterai de le rattraper pour voir si côté poids ça évolue positivement.

----------


## krissou

> ici les pigeons du parc se regalent du baton de graisse que je destinais aux mesanges. jusque là ils ne s'y interessaient pas, a suffi que l'un d'eux y goute et a present c a 4/5 quils viennent voir quand ils se tolerent. Pas moyen donc de proposer de la nourriture aux ptits oiseaux


Le baton de graisse, tu ne peux pas le suspendre quelque part ? seules les mésanges ou certains tout petits oiseaux arrivent à manger la tête en bas. Du coup, ça devrait limiter la concurrence des pigeons.
Ici, je mets des boules de graisse dans un arbuste touffu et les pigeons, pies, tourterelles ne peuvent pas y aller. Ils mangent ce que je leur mets au sol.

----------


## doriant

@ merle estce que vous l'aviez vermifugé ?

Bah en fait krissou c des morfales de premiere, meme les mangeoires suspendues, avec un trop ptit rebord pr eux, ils restaient en plein vol au niveau à essayer de tt gober, l'emeute generale, le hic c que c pas discret et ca m'a valu des soucis, g dû defaire un caisson fait sur mesure où seuls les ptits rentraient mais eux continuaient de venir se poser pr grapiller les dechets qui partaient. Je n'ai pas de coin qui soit isolé et où les allées et venues puissent ne pas etre reperées, et à vrai dire meme si je trouve, ce sera si bien caché que meme les ptits trouveront pas  :Frown:

----------


## phacélie

Doriant, je ne sais pas si ça pourrait te convenir, il existe ce genre de dispositif aussi (et si tu mets une coupelle au fond, les "déchets" comme tu dis, y resteront, en tous cas pour ce qui est des bâtons de graisse https://www.ornithomedia.com/boutiqu...ur-mangeoires/

----------


## doriant

super merciii phacélie !! je ne connaissais pas, oui c top, c pas donné mais v en cder un, jpourrai y mettre des graines de tournesol aussi à la base comme ca  :Smile:

----------


## krissou

Doriant, on peut trouver moins cher : (ça se vend peut-être aussi en animalerie)
https://www.oisillon.net/fr/accessoi...tourneaux.html

----------


## doriant

Merci beaucoup Krissou !! je vous dirai si ca fonctionne bien  :Smile:

----------


## Kyt's

J’ai mon p’tit pigeon du soir.  :: 
Il vole vers moi le soir tombé dès qu’il me voit rentrer vers mon domicile (presque 20h aujourd’hui !) et il a ses petites graines.

----------


## Columba

Bonjour ! 

Ayant déjà 25 pigeons à charge, j'aimerais placer les deux derniers sauvetages... Ce sont deux pigeons piétons.

Il y a une jeune femelle noire écaillée qui a eu des fractures multiples à une aile, et un mâle biset bleu barré avec un fracture visiblement au coude... Sa convalescence n'est pas terminée encore mais je pense qu'il ne revolera plus vu que c'est une articulation qui est touchée :/ 

Ils sont dans mon appart au fin fond du Loiret, entre Gien et Montargis. Il leur faudra évidemment un environnement adapté, avec des perchoirs bas et des perchoirs en échelle pour qu'ils grimpent. Ils peuvent vivre en volière extérieure après un temps d'adaptation. 

Ce n'est pas urgent urgent mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir les placer dans les semaines venir. Au moins déjà la femelle qui attend puis le mâle (ou les deux ensemble).

----------


## Flo13

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de ramasser un petit pigeon sur un trottoir en plein centre ville, les plumes toutes collées.
Il me semble que c'est jeune.
Je l'ai fait voir à un véto, il ne semble rien avoir de cassé et aucun problème de santé évident n'a été remarqué à l'auscultation.
Il est maintenant chez moi, et j'aimerais avoir votre avis:
Premier questionnement: je lui ai donné un bain à l'eau tiède et très peu de savon noir pour tenter de décoller ses plumes (et là j'ai compris à l'odeur que c'est de la crotte !!!). Je n'ai pas voulu trop l'embêter, il faudra recommencer demain. Le souci, c'est que ses plumes restent "agglutinées". Y a-t-il un truc pour les lisser?
Seconde inquiétude: a-t-il besoin d'être gavé ou peut-il manger seul? Les plumes de ses ailes sont déjà longues, ce n'est pas un bébé, plutôt un ado.
Vaut-il mieux le laisser tranquille ce soir? (il a fait deux crottes, donc n'avait pas l'estomac vide).
Voici le petit:

----------


## Aniky

Tu l'a vu tenter de picorer ou pas ? Sinon tu peux lui donnr quelques graines mais il devrait être pas loin d'être autonome.  Il est choupi !


Arf pas de place ici columba désolée. J'espère que tu vas arriver à les placer.

----------


## Flo13

Oui il tente de picorer mais sans succès il me semble. 
Je n'arrivais pas à le gaver, il se rebiffe très fort, du coup l'assistante véto m'a dit de lui amener et elle m'a bien montré: à moi de jouer maintenant  :: . 
C'est difficile de savoir quand il sera prêt à reprendre sa liberté.  Et il lui faudra être fort car je ne pense pas le relâcher en centre ville (rien à manger, surtout avec les restaurants fermés) mais chez moi puisqu'on nourrit les pigeons sauvages, et il devra donc se faire accepter par les pigeons d'ici.

----------


## Columba

> Tu l'a vu tenter de picorer ou pas ? Sinon tu peux lui donnr quelques graines mais il devrait être pas loin d'être autonome.  Il est choupi !
> 
> 
> Arf pas de place ici columba désolée. J'espère que tu vas arriver à les placer.


Bah pas le choix parce que sinon ça va finir par pigeon non relâchable = pigeon eutha. Je ne peux plus tout simplement...

----------


## Flo13

Les pigeons, c'est la galère, il n'y a que peu de personnes qui veulent les accueillir. 

"Mon" petit pigeon trouvé vendredi n'arrive pas encore à s'alimenter seul: il picore mais vire beaucoup de graines et n'en mange que quelques petites.
Pensez-vous que cela mettra longtemps pour qu'il apprenne à picorer facilement?
Et il se gratte souvent. Je pense lui mettre un peu de poudre de diatomée. C'est bien?

----------


## Aniky

Oui très dur a placer. Je compatis  Columba, je vais te MP au cas ou. 

Flo il fait peut être le difficile car les pigeons aiment faire le tri dans leurs graines même quand il crèvent de faims ^^''. Tu as de quoi surveiller son poids ?  Perso j utilise un anti puce, il doit être couvert de poux et a peut être des mouches du pigeon.

----------


## Flo13

Merci Aniky, je ne savais pas qu'il existait des pipettes pour le pigeons. Je vais chercher ça.
Ce qui me fait dire qu'il avale peu de graines, c'est qu'il y a très peu de fientes. Du coup je lui donne des boulettes de Nutribird 19 et des petites graines 2 à 3 fois par jour.

----------


## Aniky

Tu peux à cet âge lui donner que de sgrianes. Si tua s des doutes fais cuire des grains de blé ébly et donne lui ca c'est plus facile pour toi et pour lui oins de risque de fausse route. Ca sera plus facile pour lui aussi a attraper  : D

----------


## Flo13

D'accord, merci  :: 

Il pèse 250g.

----------


## Gabrielle Belette

Attention aux anti-puces! Il y a des cas de toxicité sur pigeons!!!
Mieux vaut utiliser de la poudre de perméthrine (perso, le rhodéo marche très bien contre les poux): tu saupoudre légèrement le pigeon en faisant attention de ne pas en mettre dans les yeux et frotte doucment les ailes et le dos dans le sens des plumes pour que cela pénètre le plumage  ::

----------


## Flo13

> Attention aux anti-puces! Il y a des cas de toxicité sur pigeons!!!
> Mieux vaut utiliser de la poudre de perméthrine (perso, le rhodéo marche très bien contre les poux): tu saupoudre légèrement le pigeon en faisant attention de ne pas en mettre dans les yeux et frotte doucment les ailes et le dos dans le sens des plumes pour que cela pénètre le plumage


Merci pour l'info. Ca tombe bien, je n'en ai pas trouvé dans le commerce, on m'a proposé une pipette pour chat chez le véto.... mais je n'ai pas pris.
La poudre que j'ai utilisée contient du Margosa, mais le pigeon se gratte encore par moment. Je vais commander le Rhodéo.

J'espère pouvoir le lâcher bientôt, mais pour le moment je ne suis pas sûre qu'il arrive à picorer les grosses graines ni qu'il vole assez bien. Il n'a aucun pigeon pour lui donner l'exemple, j'ai peur qu'il ne se débrouille pas dans la nature.

----------


## Gabrielle Belette

Aucun centre de sauvegarde qui prend les pigeons aux alentours? C'est de loin la meilleure solution pour qu'il trouve d'autres pigeons et apprenne à se débrouiller. 

Sinon: une fois que tu es sûre qu'il peut correctement voler (je ne vois que comme moyen de faire des tests de vol chez toi, genre dans un couloir sécurisé) l'idéal c'est de le relâcher au taquet. 
On utilise cette méthode en centre de sauvegarde pour les jeunes: tu l'habitue quelques jours à un contenant qu'il va considérer comme son nid et ensuite tu place celui-ci dehors dans un lieu approprié; tu le laisse fermé 2 - 3 jours le temps qu'il s'imprègne des environs et puis tu l'ouvre et le laisse en place. Comme ça il va pouvoir aller et venir à sa guise et partir à son propre rythme; tant qu'il n'est pas parti pour de bon il est super important que tu continue à offrir de la nourriture et de l'eau à volonté...mais surtout pas de contact pour qu'il est un bon comportement d'animal sauvage! 
Avec cette méthode, même s'il a du mal à se débrouiller dans un premier temps, il sait qu'il peut revenir vers une source sûre de nourriture et ne risque pas de mourir de faim. 
Pas besoin d'une installation hyper compliquée, sa cage accrochée en hauteur et à l'abri suffit amplement. 

Petit à petit il va s'émanciper (chez certains ça peut être un peu long), retrouver ses copains et le relâcher sera réussi!

Bon courage

----------


## Flo13

Merci la Belette.
Depuis deux jours, je le mets dans la journée dans un enclos grillagé de 6 m2 à l'extérieur, avec des endroits pour se percher et des "niches" s'il veut se coucher à l'abri. 
J'ai pu constater qu'il vole, il arrive à se percher sur les "poutres" de l'enclos. Je l'ai vu aussi picorer.
Donc ce soir je ne le gave pas et la météo étant clémente, il va y dormir pour s'habituer aux bruits de la campagne et aux températures actuelles.
Ce qui m'embête c'est que quand je veut l'attraper il râle en haussant les épaules, mais ne cherche pas à fuir. Il est même venu vers moi tout à l'heure quand je suis allée le voir. Mais je sais qu'il a envie de rejoindre les autres pigeons quand il les voit (ils viennent tous les jours). 
Le voici prêt pour la nuit, dans sa boîte en hauteur à l'abri des intempéries et des rongeurs (les photos ont décidé de pivoter  :: ):

----------


## Flo13

Aujourd'hui, un nouveau pigeon attrapé: je l'ai repéré dans le jardin, seul, il essayait de picorer en mettant des coups de bec n'importe où et vers ses pattes. Quand je me suis approchée, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il était aveugle car il ne savait pas où aller.
Je l'ai donc attrapé et mis en cage  :: . 
Il est magnifique, gros, beau plumage et fait de belles fientes.
Existe-t-il des pathologies passagères et réversibles de ce genre ou bien est-il sans aucun doute atteint d'une maladie qui le condamne (comme Newcastle)?
(Un autre pigeon dans le jardin a des troubles: il tourne sur lui même. J'ai voulu l'approcher, il s'est envolé en tapant des branchages. Pas pu l'attraper. 
J'en déduis qu'il y a une saleté qui sévit dans le coin).

Je pensais relâcher le premier pigeon demain car la météo est correcte et qu'il a envie de sortir (vole sur le grillage), mais maintenant j'ai peur qu'il attrape cette maladie..... je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Période pénible, j'ai aussi plusieurs poissons rouges morts dans le bassin, ça ne m'est jamais arrivé en hiver  :: .

----------


## Aniky

Ne le relache surtout pas pendant quelques semaines car si tu as  vu un pigeon tourner en rond c'est surement la PMV. Tous les pigeons qui la contracte ne sont pas condamnés certains ne gardent pas de séquelles. Le mieux c'est de lui donner des vitamines pour l'aider à lutter contre le virus. Chorizo (le pigeon unijambiste que j'ai) a des séquelles de PMV. Le relacher serait le condamner même si il a envie de sortir.

Ne le place surtout pas avec le petit.

Aw pour tes poissons rouge. Tu sais de quoi ils sont mort ?

----------


## Flo13

Merci Aniky,

Pigeon n°1 (en forme): est-ce que je peux le relâcher? parce qu'il n'arrête pas de voler sur le grillage pour sortir, il ne supporte plus d'être seul dans son enclos.

Pigeon n°2 (malade): je dois le gaver car je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il arrive à attraper les graines. Est-ce qu'il peut récupérer la vue? car sinon je le ferai endormir lundi.
J'ai commandé des vitamines/minéraux car il n'y a rien en pharmacie/véto/animalerie.

Pour les poissons, je ne sais pas, je n'y connais rien. 
L'eau n'est pas belle, je me suis battue pour la rendre transparente mais je n'y arrive pas, je baisse les bras. Il faudrait qu'ils arrêtent de se reproduire.....

----------


## Aniky

tu peux ouvrir la volière mais continuer a mettre des graines dedans (la porte ouverte)  au cas ou il resterait dans les environs si il y a d autres pigeons dans le coin. 

Pour la PMV tu es certaine qu'il est aveugle ? Ou il a juste du mal a viser les graines. Il a peur si tu t approche ou place ton doigt devant ses yeux ? La PMV attaque le système nerveux donc il ne contrôle plus ses mouvement: le mien ne mange toujours pas seul alors que tous les autres qui y ont survécus que j'ai rencontré mangent seul (même ceux qui ont gardé de gros torticolis.  Le mieux en vitamine c'est la B12

Tu as fait des tests au niveau de l'eau de ton bassin ?

----------


## Flo13

Demain j'ouvre "le poulailler" de la jeune..... mais je m'angoisse car lundi soir les températures sont négatives et ses plumes ne me semblent pas très lisses (il s'abîme le poitrail sur le grillage j'imagine). J'espère qu'ielle reviendra au début.

Pour le malade, quand il était au sol, il marchait bien pour tenter de me fuir mais ne savait pas dans quelle direction aller. Ca a dû lui prendre brutalement. Je pense qu'il est condamné, je ne garderai pas un pigeon handicapé qu'il faut gaver, et personne ne voudra le prendre (et pourtant il est très beau).
(A moins que tu connaisses quelqu'un dans le Var qui serait intéressé?)

Pour le bassin, j'avais fait une analyse de l'eau en jardinerie (il y a un longtemps), il n'y avait pas de problème particulier. Alors j'avais retiré des plantes en excès (production de CO2 le soir) et la terre salissait l'eau: aucun résultat. Changement partiel de l'eau: aucun résultat. Produit: aucun résultat. Changement total de l'eau: aucun résultat + poissons morts dans les bacs de transition. Marre. Et c'est sans fin puisqu'ils se multiplient   :: .

----------


## Aniky

Du coup on est d accord qu'il y a des pigeons qui viennent chez toi ?  L'idéal serait  d ouvrir la porte quand il y a un groupe de pigeon. Donnes a manger dans le jardin quelques jours le temps qu un groupe vienne et ouvre la porte quand il est là. Si tu peux attends que les températures ne soient plus négatives (si pas de groupe qui vient chez toi). 

Je peux demander pour ton pigeon, tu aurais des photos ?

Arf je ne sais pas quoi te dire alors. peut être une maladie pour la poiscaille.

----------


## Flo13

Oui, les pigeons viennent chez nous, c'est pour cela que j'en vois ou j'en trouve des malades.
Si elle (je me suis mis en tête que c'est une femelle) ne s'énervait pas sur le grillage, j'attendrais une météo plus douce, mais je crois qu'il vaut mieux que ce soit demain, d'autant plus que maintenant qu'elle me connait elle vient sur mon épaule..... elle doit vite retrouver les copains.

Je prends une photo demain de ma beauté malade (je parlais du Var car j'ai vu ta fiche: je suis dans l'est des Bouches-du-Rhône).

Les poissons, si j'en vois un mal en point je le sors pour tenter de l'aider, mais ça s'arrêtera là. Il y en a un que j'ai pu remettre avec les autres. 

Merci pour ton soutien.

----------


## Flo13

Voici le pigeon malade. Je crois qu'il arrive à manger quand on lui tient la tête dans un pot de graines. Et peut-être même tout seul car il est très gros.
Il a un oeil orange et un noir.

----------


## Flo13

Merci beaucoup Aniky et merci beaucoup à ta soeur  :: . Je vais acheter de la B12 demain en attendant de recevoir les autres.
Je crois qu'il arrive à manger seul car il fait beaucoup de fientes. Le pauvre reste sur place et mange, c'est pour ça qu'il est très gros sans doute. 
Mais s'il est malade, elle devra l'isoler? je te mp.

Pour le jeune pigeon c'est trop tard, je l'ai lâché. Il est sorti sur mon bras (je lui ai bien montré l'entrée plusieurs fois), a fini par voleté sur le toit de l'enclos et 5 mn après il s'est envolé vers les autres quand ils ont bougé. Je suis très inquiète car il m'a semblé tout menu vu d'en bas et il a été hésitant pour s'accrocher dans le grand arbre, et je l'ai perdu de vue.
Je pensais qu'il reviendrait vers moi, mais une fois sur la petite toiture il ne voulait plus que je l'attrape.
Si j'avais su pour Toulon je l'aurais amené, pour qu'il prenne exemple sur les autres pour la nourriture etc. et qu'il prenne encore des forces.... 
Je l'appelle souvent dans le jardin pour qu'il se retrouve s'il cherche, mais je n'y crois pas. Je n'ai pas le moral....

Merci pour le truc des poissons, c'est bon à savoir (mais c'est très dur de savoir s'ils sont condamnés: un jour j'en ai trouvé un hors de l'eau, déjà raidi, et bien il est reparti, c'était incroyable).

----------


## Aniky

Oui elle l'isolera le temps du traitement.  Je suis contente que le petit pigeon soit revenu au final (dit en mp).
Maintenant il ne reste plus qu'a trouver un covoit : D

----------


## Aniky

Une petite vidéo de toute la famille après le bain:
Chorizo l'unijambiste qui ne mange pas seul est dans le bac d'eau. Au début de la vidéo on a Gambette-Stéphenson puis akuma au mileux Vladimir et tout devant Tenshi, a droite en Blanc Masamune. 

J'ai touours mal au coeur en voyant Gambette-stephenson marcher, on dirait qu'il a constament mal aux pattes ( a partir de 1min 34) :/ Cette race est une abération et ne devrait paS exister. Vous pouvez voir al différence de taille entre lui et Tenshi a  2min39)

Biensur ils ne portent pas de couche car c'est l'heure du bains car sinon ils font leurs crottes partout (vous pouvez d'ailleur le voir dans la vidéo avec Tenshi qui me ch** juste devant).

----------


## Flo13

Ils sont zen tes pigeons et bien beaux, on voit qu'il sont bien. 
Mais quelle est cette race avec les grandes pattes  ::  ? je pensais qu'il avait une malformation. Peut-il voler?

----------


## Aniky

> Ils sont zen tes pigeons et bien beaux, on voit qu'il sont bien. 
> Mais quelle est cette race avec les grandes pattes  ? je pensais qu'il avait une malformation. Peut-il voler?


C'est un pigeon boulant (là il a la boule dégonflée), il vole sans soucis mais il est pas doué, et avec son corps tout fin  il a du mal a couver les oeufs et souvent les casses et sa boule l empêche de voir sous lui.
PS: ils sont zens car ils sortent du bains  XD Sinon ca roucoule sec.

----------


## Flo13

Je ne savais pas que le bain les calmait. 
Chez moi il y en a un qui n'est pas zen du tout: le PMV tourne beaucoup depuis trois jours  :: , ça me fait de la peine de le voir comme ça, d'autant plus qu'il ne mange plus assez contrairement aux premiers jours. Alors je tente de le gaver mais il serre le bec fort, s'énerve et quand je le repose il tourne encore plus. 
Régulièrement, pour moins le stresser, je tente de lui mettre de la nourriture devant lui pour qu'il s'alimente, mais même ainsi peu de graines sont avalées. 
Il faut vraiment que j'arrive à l'amener chez ta soeur Aniky, parce que là ça tourne à la torture.

----------


## Aniky

aw mince :/  La demande de covoit a été posté mais reste sans réponse. Effectivement ca devient urgent pour lui car plus le temps passe plus les séquelles risquent de s installer.

----------


## Flo13

Grâce à Aniky  :: , les deux pigeons sont pris en charge par sa soeur depuis hier. 
Elle a déjà commencé les soins: pour Madi-aux-yeux-gris (la jeune) ce sera une cure d'antibiotiques car elle a un abcès près de la langue, un anti-parasitaire (pour commencer) car elle se gratte beaucoup et qu'il lui manque des plumes de duvet (elle a du s'en abîmer aussi en voletant sur le grillage), des vitamines et un traitement contre la trichomonose par sécurité.
Heureusement que je ne l'ai pas lâchée comme ça....

Quant à Sama le PMV, il mange seul et boit quand on lui présente le pot. 

Merci Merci et encore Merci à la soeur d'Aniky d'avoir accepté d'accueillir ces deux pigeons  :: .

----------


## Aniky

Merci à vous surtout à tpo Flo pour eux et pour ce que tu as donné à ma soeur,elle à mit à jour son blog si vous souhaitez avoir des nouvelles: D. 

Je poste ici des photos des pigeons:
Madi (apprivoisé qui a un abcès caséeux) qui est retourné chez flo après avoir été libéré ouf:


Et Sama le pmv avec une hétérochromie au niveau des yeux/aveugle d'un oeil

----------


## Flo13

Oui merci, elle m'a envoyé le lien pour que je suive leur évolution  :: .

----------


## Flo13

Triste nouvelle: l'état de santé de Sama s'est dégradé, la décision finale a été prise  :: . Les crises s'étaient accentuées, il tournait souvent et fort et depuis deux jours ça le faisait tomber, il n'arrivait plus à se relever. Ce n'était pas acceptable de le laisser ainsi.
RIP mon beau, j'espère que tu es bien là où tu es. 
Merci à la soeur d'Aniky qui a tout fait pour lui.

----------


## Aniky

Aw mince désolée pour toi Flo :/ 
Ici j'ai récupéré un pigeon, Spaghetti (son noms), samedi dernier en sortant du boulot. Il semblait un peu hagard en cherchant a manger du coup j'ai acheté de la brioche et je l'ai cherche 5 min car il était aprti un peu plus loin. Il s'est jetté dessus et je n'ai eu qu'a tendre la main pour l'attraper. Il était maigrichon mais rien de bien je l'ai ramené chez moi pour mieux l'examiner. Des le soir  il a commencé a montrer des signes neuro. Et au final il a bien une PMV, c'était certain des le lendemain.  Il semble très douloureux contrairement a Chorizo car il reste souvent au boule les yeux fermé et ne mange pas seul (bien qu'il tente) a un moment il ne buvait pas car ne voyait pas ou été l'eau. 
Depuis trois jour, par moment, il tentait de pousser des cris "d'appel au nid" déchirant car il n'arrivait pas a bien les faire. Je pense qu'il a un compagnon dehors et qu'il tente de l'appeler. Ne voyant pas d'amélioration hier midi je me disais que j'allais l'amener chez le véto, car j'avais rendez vous pour Nanook le moineau du Japon, et le voilà qui va un peu mieux. Il a réussi a se percher sur un carton, m'agresse et agresse chorizo (il sont dans la même pièce vu que PMV). Mais il tourne en rond... Je lui laisse deux semaine pur que son état s'améliore sinon je le faire piquer car aps une vie pour lui.

Chorizo va bien et me réclame le matin pour des papouilles et rouroute de contentement quand il les a XD. Un beau syndrome de stockolm.

Une petite vidéo de chorizo a noel chez ma maman. il a attiré l'attention d'un goéland (intelligen vu qu'il a remarqué qu'il y avait une vitre) qui voulait en faire son quatre heure.

----------


## Flo13

C'est étonnant comme les symptômes arrivent d'un coup. Heureusement il commence à aller mieux, c'est encourageant. Il a eu de la chance d'être sur ton chemin.

Je ne savais que les goélands s'en prenaient aux pigeons  :: . Chez nous ce sont les éperviers.

----------


## doriant

je crois que l'ancien nid de pigeons sur le balcon va resservir, il a été visité et depuis qq soirs un couple traine autour. Je m'emerveille à regarder la douceur dont ils font preuve ds les calins. la femelle est à gauche, il lui est monté dessus brèvement.





Par contre le becquottage c un peu du nourrissage deja ou de la recuperation de sucs ? aniky si tu sais ?

----------


## Aniky

Ca fait partie des rituels des couples qui précèdent souvent l'accouplement. En fait le mâle nourrit la femelle pour lui montrer qu'il est assez fort/bon nourrisseur pour s'occuper de petits.

----------


## doriant

ahh tout s'explique !! merci pr l'info  :Smile:

----------


## sev93

Bonjour je relaye une urgence, un homme et sa conjointe viennent de se séparer, ils ne peuvent plus garder leurs5 pigeons
Il y a 2 couples, donc l'un des males est un ancien PMV, et un jeune de sexe indéterminé
C'est extrêmement urgent
La personne peut se déplacer jusqu'à 400km

Il se trouve dans le secteur moselle (57) remering
J'ajoute que j'ai vu l'urgence dans un autre forum, malheureusement je ne vois pas personne pour l'instant qui puisse aider et c'est extrêmement urgent.

C'est David et je lui ai dit qu'il pouvait poster un message ici mais le temps de l'inscription et au vu de l'urgence j' ai préféré prendre les devants et poster ici.

Merci par avance si vous pouviez aider d une quelconque façon. Moi je suis de région parisienne.

Bonne journée
Séverine

----------


## Aniky

j ai contacté la personne, j attends de ces nouvelles.

----------


## Aniky

J'ai été en contacte avec la personne mais depuis plus de nouvelles... Je ne vais pas lui courir après. 
 Dommage car je descends dans le Sud fin mars ou il y avait une belle volière pour eux et les apprivoisés auraient pu être desociabilisés pour être relachés ou alors si trop apprivoisé être mis a l adoption comme pour les pigeons de Flo.

----------


## Flo13

Quel dommage, c'était une proposition inespérée. Peut-être que cette personne va te recontacter d'ici peu, au moins pour te prévenir si elle a trouvé un autre accueil.

Nouvelles de Madi: elle va bien et s'entend bien avec les autres.  ::

----------


## Flo13

Pigeon trouvé sur Sedan et qui ne vole pas: post dans la rubrique "sos - appels divers".
Si quelqu'un peut aider voici le lien: Pigeon trouvé

----------


## Kyt's

> J'ai été en contacte avec la personne mais depuis plus de nouvelles... Je ne vais pas lui courir après. 
>  Dommage car je descends dans le Sud fin mars ou il y avait une belle volière pour eux et les apprivoisés auraient pu être desociabilisés pour être relachés ou alors si trop apprivoisé être mis a l adoption comme pour les pigeons de Flo.


Sur FB, la personne dit que tu les récupères le 23...

----------


## Aniky

> Sur FB, la personne dit que tu les récupères le 23...


Oui on s 'est arrangé entres temps.

----------


## doriant

Qd je vous disais qu'un couple cherchait sur mon balcon, ca n'aura pas trainé, le nid d'il ya 2/3ans à l'abri sous une table basse a été reutilisé, vu 2oeufs ya qq soirs. Là ca couve gentiment  :Smile:

----------


## Aniky

Aw, tu vas les laisser faire du coup ?

----------


## doriant

Ouiii. je craignais pr les piaillements des ptits l'autre fois, mais pas eu de soucis.

----------


## Aniky

OK, hâte d'avoir des news. 


Ici mauvaise nouvelle: l'état de Chorizo s'est subitement dégradé mardi soir. Je l'ai retrouvé  la tête complètement retourné avec le menton vers le haut et le crâne au sol, trempé (il avait fait tomber sa gamelle d'eau). Sa maladie a reprit le dessus, je pense qu'il a eu un coup de stress car je l'avais enfermé dans une cage et il n'a pas l'habitude. La nuit a été dure mais il s est remis. Hier petite rechute (faiblesse dans son unique patte, impossible de se relever et tête qui frotte au sol). Selon l'évolution je le ferai piquer car ce n'est pas une vie pour lui mais il a l'air en bonne voie de guérison. 

 Spaghetti est toujours là lui aussi. Je ne me souviens plus si je l'avais présenté ici. C'est un pigeon que j'avais repéré  en sortant du boulot un samedi car il avait l'air un peu hagard dans sa manière de chercher a manger. Je l'ai attrapé  sans difficultés et il a commencé a montrer les symptômes de PMV des le lendemain. Heureusement que je l'avais gardé car ne voyant pas de blessures j'avais hésité a le relacher le jour même de sa capture. C'est un GROS pigeon, très certainement apprivoisé car il vient me voir et monte même sur le lit.  Comme Chorizo il ne mange pas seul mais se laisse faire pour le nourrissage. Il a un sacré caractère car il cherche constamment a m'attaquer même quand je ne fais rien.

Au final je ne récupère pas les 5 pigeons car la personne a trouvé plus près de chez elle. 

*EDIT: la personne qui m'a contacté en MP pour le pigeon a Toulon je vous ai répondu par MP.*

----------


## Flo13

Comment va Chorizo aujourd'hui? j'espère une amélioration.
Quelle saleté cette maladie qui revient au moindre stress. Et tant de pigeons sont touchés.... ::

----------


## Gab83

Merci pour votre réponse ! Je vais bientôt voir votre sur sur Toulon ! Je vous tiens au courant

----------


## Aniky

> Comment va Chorizo aujourd'hui? j'espère une amélioration.
> Quelle saleté cette maladie qui revient au moindre stress. Et tant de pigeons sont touchés....


Il va mieux ouuuf. Quelle saleté, je pense qu'il a eu un coup de stress. 

Super Gab83

----------


## Alantka

Je m'incruste sur ce topic pour avoir des conseils  :: 


Un couple de pigeons (biset il me semble) vit dans le jardin du voisin juste sous ma fenêtre. Cela fait au moins deux ans qu'ils utilisent le rebord de ma fenêtre comme perchoir, ils y sont plusieurs heures par jour et je les distingue maintenant suffisamment des autres pigeons pour savoir que ce sont bien les mêmes. Ils sont assez sauvages mais habitués à ma présence depuis le temps, le mâle rapplique même lorsque je l'appelle. Je leur mettais parfois des graines pour oiseau tout en les laissant faire leur vie, seulement je n'ai jamais vraiment fait attention aux marques ni à la composition vu que cela restait occasionnel. 


Y a-t-il des marques ou alimentations spécifiques pour des pigeons sauvages ? Je ne cherche pas à interférer dans leur vie vu que ce ne sont pas des animaux domestiques, mais ils se sont toujours nourris en picorant dans le jardin et le potager, hors mon voisin utilise depuis peu de la mort aux rats et appâts empoisonnés et je serais rassurée que les pigeons puissent avoir un petit coin sécurisé où être tranquilles et pouvoir manger un morceau sans risque...
Je suis ouverte à tout conseil pour ce couple de plumeux auquel je me suis, mine de rien, bien attachée.  ::

----------


## Chouck

Ici je mets un mélange de graines (bio) pour "oiseaux du ciel" ou alors un mélange pour pigeon : )

----------


## doriant

le hic avec les pigeons c qu'ils graillent tte la journée, de ce que g remarqué ici autant on en donne autant ils en bouffent, arrivent en masse quand ils ont reperé la source, et ca ne les empeche qd meme pas d'aller ailleurs, donc les nourrir pr garantir de les sauver de ce que le voisin fout, je serais pas optimiste, et à la limite je dirais ptetre le contraire, qu'il ne faut pas trop les attirer ds ton secteur. Mais si tu ve leur faire plaisir à tes 2 implantés, le maïs concassé ca plait bien, prevoir assez d'eau.

----------


## Alantka

Merci pour vos retours, je prends en note !  :Smile: 
J'ai discuté un peu avec mon voisin, il a été très sympa, il va chercher une alternative pour éviter d'empoisonner la faune animale, c'est plutôt rassurant et encourageant !

----------


## Aniky

Perso je donne un mélange pour pigeon.  C'est cool pour ton voisin !!

----------


## Alantka

J'avais laissé ma fenêtre ouverte pour aérer, en rentrant dans la pièce 10 minutes plus tard je retrouve le mâle perché sur ma bibliothèque... Ils m'éclatent ces oiseaux  ::

----------


## Chouck

J'ai trouvé un jeune ramier mercredi au sol. 

Il ne vole pas, quand il descend de la caisse sur laquelle je le pose, il s'écrase un peu lourdement au sol, ne mange pas seul ( je lui mets les graines dans le bec), à part ça il va bien, je l'ai vu faire ses plumes et il est vif. Il a quasiment sa taille adulte, mais à son bec on voit que c'est un jeune et il a piaillé un peu.

----------


## krissou

Chouck, peux tu faire une photo pour avoir une idée de son age ? il ne mange toujours pas seul ?

----------


## Chouck

J'essaie d'en faire une ce week-end. Non il ne mange toujours pas tout seul. Et il ne vole pas, il devrait voler normalement. Il est quasi adulte, seul son bec le trahit, mais il est aussi gros qu'un adulte, juste plus fin et il n'a plus de duvet.

----------


## krissou

> J'essaie d'en faire une ce week-end. Non il ne mange toujours pas tout seul. Et il ne vole pas, il devrait voler normalement. Il est quasi adulte, seul son bec le trahit, mais il est aussi gros qu'un adulte, juste plus fin et il n'a plus de duvet.


Du coup, c'est super bizarre qu'il ne mange pas seul. Pour le fait qu'il ne vole pas, il est peut-être blessé. As tu pu examiner ses ailes ?

----------


## Chouck

Oui j'ai regardé partout, sous ses ailes, sur le dos, les pattes le poitrail etc... Rien de rien. Et il est en forme, donc je pense qu'il est n'a pas de blessure interne non plus.

----------


## Chouck

Voilà le Loulou

----------


## phacélie

Il a moins de 6 à 8 semaines, je pense, puisqu'il n'a pas encore le collier blanc.
Tu as essayé de lui proposer autre-chose que des graines ? De téléphoner à un centre de sauvegarde pour expliquer son cas ?

----------


## Chouck

J'en ai appelé quelques-uns, plusieurs fois, j'ai laissé un message. Je n'ai pas encore eu  de réponse.

----------


## Kyt's

Que faire quand un pigeon a les doigts restants recourbés suite à retrait des fils qui lui entravaient les pattes (perte de certains doigts avant ce retrait + amputation d’un doigt noir) ?
Une attelle, c’est envisageable ?

----------


## aurore27

Il y a 1 voir 2 pigeons ramiers qui viennent le soir se percher sur le toit du garage du voisin qui jouxte la cour. Parfois ils vont se poser dans celle-ci pour picorer le pain ou les graines tombées au sol.

----------


## lao

Bonjour à tous, 
Samedi 1er mai, nous avons récupérer un pigeonneau mourrant de 8 jours mais physiquement de 2 jours.
Sa vie est désormais hors de danger, il mange bien, dort bien au chaud, grossi un peu chaque jour, il est en bonne santé et plein de vie. 
Il est à la maison mais est suivi par un centre de la faune sauvage. 
Mes questions portent sur d'autres sujets que sa survie 😊
En effet, il est en demande de contact, comment lui apprendre à se comporter en tant que pigeon et pas en temps qu'humain?
Comment toiletter un pigeonneau ? 
Comment lui donner de l'affection sur le modèle de son espèce et non de la mienne ? 

Il faut avouer que je ne connais strictement rien aux pigeons. Avant ce petit, je ne m'en étais jamais vraiment préoccupée mais ce tout petit survivant a su toucher mon coeur et j'aimerai qu'il puisse devenir un bon pigeon équilibré qui puisse trouver sa place dans sa colonie, et par conséquent, répondre à ses besoins en tant que pigeonne et pas humaine.
Je n'ai trouvé ces réponses nulle part, ni chez les éleveurs, ni au centre de la faune. J'ai vu sur ce fil que certains ont passé beaucoup de temps avec leurs protégés et ont certainement pu étudier leur mode de communication. 
Je suis preneuse de toute aide 😀

Il s'appelle Houston parce que "allo Houston, je crois qu'on a un problème "
Il pesait ce matin 70g, c'est pas beaucoup mais il a pris 40g depuis lundi 3 mai.
C'est bien entendu le plus beau pigeonneau de la planète, et le plus intelligent aussi, en toute objectivité  naturellement ! 

Merci d'avance du temps que vous prendrez à répondre. 
Amicalement, 
Sandrine et Houston.

----------


## Aniky

Je n'avais aps vu votre poste. Vous ne pouvez pas lui apprendre a être pigeon et non humain car c'est un phénomène qui se fait automatiquement ni lui donner de l'affection comme un membre de son espèce, il fera de lui même sa toilette comme un grand : D

Il ne faudra surtout aps le relacher dans la nature même avec un groupe d epigeon dehors sans avoir été coupé de la présence humaine un bon moment  car sinon il resique de se rapprocher des humain qui pourraient lui faire du mal. Le fait de le couper de cette présence et de le mettre avec des congénaire permet qu'il se mette a copier les autres oiseaux et leur comportement.

----------


## phacélie

Le centre de sauvegarde ne pourrait le prendre quand il pourra manger seul pour le mettre avec d'autres de son espèce, lao ?

Des nouvelles du petit ramier Chouck ?

Tu as trouvé une réponse Kyt's ?

----------


## Aniky

ah merde j avais pas Kystr. Oui tu peux faire une attèle pour remettre ses doigts droit

edit:

----------


## Chouck

Il va bien, il boit tout seul maintenant, par contre je le nourri toujours et il ne vole  pas, mais se tient mieux sur ses pattes. J'ai eu une réponse d'un centre, ils ne prennent pas les pigeons, même les ramiers et n'a pas trop su quoi me dire par rapport au fait qu'il ne vole pas.

----------


## Aniky

Bizarre :/ Essaie de demander a quelqu'un de contacter le dit centre et de dire "on a trouvé une palombe" pour voir si ils te disent la même chose. Tu te trouves ou ?

----------


## lao

> Je n'avais aps vu votre poste. Vous ne pouvez pas lui apprendre a être pigeon et non humain car c'est un phénomène qui se fait automatiquement ni lui donner de l'affection comme un membre de son espèce, il fera de lui même sa toilette comme un grand : D
> 
> Il ne faudra surtout aps le relacher dans la nature même avec un groupe d epigeon dehors sans avoir été coupé de la présence humaine un bon moment  car sinon il resique de se rapprocher des humain qui pourraient lui faire du mal. Le fait de le couper de cette présence et de le mettre avec des congénaire permet qu'il se mette a copier les autres oiseaux et leur comportement.


Merci beaucoup pour la réponse, il est suivi par le centre de protection de la faune sauvage de Hunawihr  (68).
Il ne sera relâché seulement s'il en est capable, sinon il aura toujours le gîte et le couvert à la maison. Il est sous notre protection ! 
On a bien conscience qu'il n'aura pas peur des humains, il va recevoir dans quelques temps deux bagues, comme les pigeons voyageurs pour être très identifiable. Un éleveur prêt de chez nous lui fait graver la spécifique. De sorte que s'il lui arrive quoique ce soit, à priori, ça devrait interpeller les gens et nous serons prévenu pour pouvoir le soigner. On espère aussi que ça le préservera de la méchanceté humaine, du style "ce pigeon appartient à quelqu'un " même s'il n'appartient qu'à la nature ! 
Nous mettrons également une affiche devant la maison pour expliquer son parcours. 
En espérant pouvoir le préserver car pour le moment, la main de l'homme c'est celle qui réchauffe, nourrit et rassure. 




> Le centre de sauvegarde ne pourrait le prendre quand il pourra manger seul pour le mettre avec d'autres de son espèce, lao ?
> 
> Des nouvelles du petit ramier Chouck ?
> 
> Tu as trouvé une réponse Kyt's ?


Aucun centre ne prend les pigeons. 
Mon premier réflexe fût d'appeler la LPO, pas joignable le 1er mai, ils réorientent vers les brigades vertes.
Ces mêmes brigades vertes m'ont dit que les refuges affiliés à la LPO ne prennent pas les pigeons, particulièrement en ce moment à cause de la grippe aviaire. 
J'ai appelé l'association CREDO, j'ai fait un sms comme demandé, je n'ai toujours pas de réponse. 
J'ai contacté le président de l'association de colombophile de mon département, il m'a  dit remettez le dehors, il va mourir de toute façon. J'ai pas écouté, je savais qu'il voulait vivre, je ne sais pas comment l'expliquer. 
Le lundi 3 mai, j'ai appelé la maison de la nature dans le département d'à côté, rien pour les pigeons. 
Ma vétérinaire m'à orienté vers un véto spécialisé NAC qui m'à donné un RDV ainsi que le téléphone d'une dame qui s'occupe des pigeons, pas de nouvelle. 
Finalement, un magasin qui vend des produits d'élevage à pu nous aider et nous conseiller et ensuite le centre de Hunawihr nous a rappelé.
D'abord Houston à mangé son nutribird et ensuite il a été ausculté. 

Ce centre ne prend pas les pigeons mais ils nous ont dit que s'il avait un problème de santé, ils feraient le forcing et qu'il serait pris en charge. 
On a annulé le véto NAC du coup. 

À cette heure, il dort comme un bienheureux dans son nid avec sa plaque chauffante pour poussins avec pour seule préoccupation son prochain repas 😁
C'est un oiseau génial et d'une sacré intelligence, il nous impressionne chaque jour ❤
Je trouve aussi très beau tout ce qui s'est mis en place juste pour lui, entre le magasin, le centre et l'éleveur qui sont toujours disponibles pour nous aider, c'est juste magique. Et par chance, très loin des vilaines histoires que j'ai vu sur ce fil!

Merci encore pour vos messages 😊

----------


## phacélie

Je trouve aussi très beau tout ce que vous-même avez entrepris pour Houston, bravo vraiment et longue vie à lui. ::  

Chouck, peut-être un retard de croissance ? Un manque d'alimentation dans ses premiers jours ? Ou une maladie ?
Je crois que si j'étais à ta place, j'essaierais de l'emmener chez un véto ou d'arroser les centres de sauvegarde un peu partout de mails pour chercher à comprendre ce qu'il a.

Anicky, il y a quelque-chose sous la gaze pour les doigts tordus ?

----------


## Chouck

Désolée je suis dans une période très prenante, du coup je n'ai pas toujours le temps de répondre.

Hier je l'ai vu battre un peu des ailes, comme quand ils commencent à voler, il bat des ailes sans trop décoller, peut-être que ça va venir.

Aniky je suis dans l'Aisne. Le premier centre dans lequel j'ai confiance est à un peu plus d' 1h00 de chez moi et il ne prend pas les ramiers 


Phacélie, les vétos dans mon coin ne sont pas très calés en pigeons quant ils ne sont pas dégoûtés.

----------


## Chouck

Des nouvelles, le Loulou a retrouvé sa liberté.

----------


## lao

> Des nouvelles, le Loulou a retrouvé sa liberté.


C'est super ! 
Chez nous Houston commence à voler tout seul dehors, il nous fait d'immenses frayeurs mais il gère 😊
Il y a 2 semaines environ, on a commencé à nourrir 2 pigeons devant la maison avec Youyou et ils l'ont adopté en quelque sorte. Ils sont protecteurs avec lui et lui apprennent à se comporter comme un bon petit pigeon ! 
Aujourd'hui, il a appris à sortir et rentrer par ses propres moyens par la fenêtre ! 
Il vit sa meilleure vie mais pour moi c'est hyper dur émotionnellement parlant, j'ai une angoisse qu'il lui arrive malheur, c'est terrible. 
Cependant, je refuse qu'il passe sa vie dans une cage donc je vais continuer d'angoisser 😂
Il a maintenant sa bague de pigeon voyageur, la seconde en couleur se fait attendre. 
Il est également devenu une star dans la rue, tous les voisins ont hâte de le voir venir sur leur fenêtre😊
Et pour le seul voisin réfractaire, les autres lui ont dit que c'était un authentique pigeon voyageur, ça a marché, il vient lui parler tous les matins😂
Je ne vous ai pas dit mais lorsque le président du club de colombophilie lui a mis sa bague, il m'a dit que c'était un écaillé bleu, donc un pigeon de race, et visiblement une race peu fréquente et recherchée. 
Les deux qui mangent avec lui sont également de race, le mâle est comme Youyou et la femelle est marron avec des reflets rouges dans son cou. Aucun n'est bagué, on suppose que quelqu'un a ouvert son pigeonnier, peut être après un décès. ...
Voilà pour les nouvelles, tout va bien sauf mon futur ulcère à l'estomac 😆

----------


## Bibinou

Bonjour à tous 🙂 je ne sais pas où faire ma demande d aide donc je le fait ici. Voilà sur un de mes 2 balcons qui sert un peu de débarras (vélo ect ) j ai 2 pigeonneau. Ils sont au bout du balcon et très dur d accès pour moi. J en ai vu 1 hier au soir et il est déjà bien évolué en âge je pense. Il y a toujours 3 pigeons qui viennent depuis des semaines mais depuis 2 où 3 jours j ai l impression que les petits pialles et les adultes ont pas l air d aller les voir (je pense). Lorsque les adultes sont proches les petits pialles très fort mais rien .... tout à l heure 1 des petits est sortis de sa cachette et il faisait mine d imiter un autre c était trop mignon il battait ses petites ailes mais n a pas volé. Ma question ❓ j ai donné des graines de semoule cuite aux parents (ils ont adoré) et tout à l heure les petits ont picoré aussi je pense. Puis je leur redonner ? Et que pensez vous de cette situation ou les petits pialles et ou les adultes viennent mais j ai l impression de rien d autres. J ai des photos des bébés mais je ne sais pas comment faire.

----------


## lao

À  priori, s'ils sont proches de l'envol, ils doivent commencer à manger  des graines. Des graines pour tourterelles, plus petites que celles pour pigeons, devraient les aider. Ainsi que de l'eau. Pour l'eau, il faut une gamelle assez profonde, 3 à 4 cm car les pigeons plongent leur bec jusqu'aux narines pour boire. 
C'est normal qu'ils piallent quand les parents sont là, ils demandent à être nourris 😊
Ils est possible qu'ils aient faim malgré tout car un peu avant l'envol les parents veulent s'accoupler pour la nouvelle nichée et délaissent un peu les petits.
Des photos seraient idéales pour être sûr de l'âge des pigeonneaux. 
Je peux vous donner mon numéro de téléphone par message privé si vous le souhaitez. 
Bonne chance aux bébés ☺

----------


## Aniky

J'ai un peu, beaucoup, délaissé le topic. J'ai eu plusieurs prises en charges, certains sont mort, d'autres libérés et un de placé. 
Je remercie les gens qui me contactent par MP pour leurs oiseaux, si je peux aider je le fais. 
J'ai en ce moment même un tout jeune pigeon depuis mardi, extrêmement maigre. Il y a eu une amélioration mais là je le sens décliner, je ne pensais pas qu'il passerait la première nuit. Là son jabot s'est bloqué, il ne régule pas sa température et semble anémié (intérieur du bec pâle) du coup je vais l'amener chez le véto demain si il est toujours de ce monde car je ne pense pas qu'il survive. Une photo de lui dans sa cage urgence critique: cage pour chat petite et sombre pour l'empecher de paniquer, bouillotte pour sa chaleur, quelques graine de petites tailles pour l inciter a picorer (il n'arrive pas a les gober je ne les mettais que sous surveillance). ce n'est pas ca qu'il mange car trop maigre pour les digérer ca peut le tuer.
EDIT: il est mort dans la nuit

----------


## krissou

C'est triste d'apprendre qu'il n'a pas survécu. Merci pour tout ce que tu fais pour eux. Tellement peu de personnes se dévouent pour les pigeons  :Frown:

----------


## Julie.p

Bonjour, j’ai récupéré une tourterelle mal en point, le détail est ici Tourterelle en detresse

j’espère un contact du centre faune sauvage mais comme ce sont des bénévoles ils sont débordés. Si quelqu’un a une idée, des conseils ? merci

----------


## Aniky

Désolée pour votre petite tourterelle.
Ici j'ai encore attrapé un pigeon hagard entre les tables d'une boulangerie après plusieurs tentative, le ridicule ne tue pas, mais j'ai eu l'impression a midi que son état se dégradait car il ronflait en respirant. Il est sous antibio mais a voir si il n'est aps trop tard pour lui.

----------


## phacélie

Comment va le dernier de tes protégés, Aniky ? Et ta pigeonne à l'aile cassée ?

----------


## sev93

Bonjour
A tout hasard y aurait il quelqu un qui pourrait amener un pigeon ramier du 93 saint Denis a la spov 92
Je ne peux moi même rien faire car je suis dans le sud et la personne qui l a signalé doit partir
Il est à attendu a la spov
Merci 
Le ramier a été blessé a vif

----------


## Aniky

Désolée Sev je ne suis pas du coin :/ 

Phacélie ouiiiiii  il est toujours vivant, il était mourant a un moment et avec l'antibio piouuuu il est reparti. J'ai du aller chercher  un anti coccidien chez le véto par précaution car il avait la diarrhée mais ca va mieux depuis que j'ai ré introduis les graines. Ca doit être une petite femelle vu le comportement de spaghetti quand il la voit de loin. Elle est assez calme et se laisse bien gaver. 
Je pense qu'il va survivre  ::

----------


## phacélie

Aaaah, ça c'est une bonne nouvelle  :Smile: 

Moi non plus je ne suis pas du tout dans le coin, sev, désolée aussi :/

----------


## Aniky

Son état se re dégrade avec les soucis respi... Je pense que je vais devoir aller chez le véto.

----------


## phacélie

Ah mince...:/

----------


## Aniky

Après un rdv véto manqué, toujours pareille: les symptômes viennent le matin et le soir/nuit. L'anti inflammatoire semble aider car au bout d'un moment il fait moins voir plus du tout de bruit. C'est comme si il avait des glaire quand il repisre. Hâter de voir le véto.

----------


## phacélie

Il se maintient ? 
Plus qu'un jour à attendre, je crois, pour le véto ?

----------


## Aniky

> Il se maintient ? 
> Plus qu'un jour à attendre, je crois, pour le véto ?


Il allait mieux mais a refait une rechute a 12h donc ca se maintient. Oui demain véto ouf

----------


## Aniky

Bon PtitCroissantChaud a une méga infection respiratoire et pronostique vital engagé d'après le véto. 
Je devais aller acheter un sol pour l aquarium et une amie memmenait en voiture lorsque j'ai remarqué un pigeon le long d'un mur qui ne bougeait pas. Elle a stoppé la voiture et ... Bingo ! C'est une squelette sur patte. Il n'a pratiquement aucunes chances de s'en sortir mais je tente.  Il a mangé des céréales tipiak bien gonflées, j ai du l'empêcher de trop manger car ca peu le tuer. Je pense que c'est un pigeon de volière car il n'a aucuns poux et a une petite coquille (plumes sur la tête)

----------


## Chouck

Bon courage pour tous ces Loulous. Heureusement qu'ils te croisent.

----------


## Aniky

Merci. Ce matin PetitCroissantChaud re commence a tousser, je pense qu'il va falloir que je retourne au véto demain car vendredi il m'avait demandé de repasser samedi pour une 2em injection mais impossible pour moi avec le boulot. Du coup il m'avait dit a surveiller. 

A mon grand étonnement l'autre pigeon, faut que je lui trouve un noms, est toujours en vie o_o

----------


## Aniky

PtitCroissantChaud  est toujours mal: un coup ca va et paf ca se dégrade. Du coup Je suis allée hier chez le véto pour une piqure, une autre ce matin et il aura la denrière demain.  C'est cool car c'est le véto très sympas qui adore les animaux.  Il em fait venir en dehors des heures de consult pour que ce soit plus simple pour moi vu que la piqure est très rapide mais comme il m'avait prévenu son état est très préocupant même si il ne le laisse pas voir. 

L'autre est toujours en vie.

----------


## phacélie

Pas moyen de savoir ce qu'il a précisément ce ptitcroissantchaud ? :/
Et l'autre ptit warrior avec sa casquette à visière retroussée sur l'arrière de la tête, tu l'as baptisé ou tu n'oses pas encore ?

----------


## Aniky

Non toujours pas de nom pour l'autre pigeon ^^''.
L'était de Ptitcroissantchaud se dégrade malgrès 5 injections. Je dois refaire le point cet aprèm avec le véto. Au début  ca aidait mais plus maintenant il ya juste l'anti infla qui soulage encore un peu. J'amène aussi Spaghetti car il reste souvent  couché.

----------


## phacélie

Il ne pourrait pas avoir fait une fausse route, avoir avalé quelque-chose "de travers", ptitcroissant ?

----------


## Aniky

> Il ne pourrait pas avoir fait une fausse route, avoir avalé quelque-chose "de travers", ptitcroissant ?


Vu les symptomes je ne pense pas, a voir avec le véto. Ca va me couter une blinde cette histoireT_T Ils me feront payer les injection que cet aprèm et a voir les exams qu'ils  vont lui faire.

----------


## Aniky

L'état de ptitcroissantchaud se dégrade, il va être mis sous oxygène demain matin mais malheureusement je pense qu'il faudra le piquer.

----------


## Aniky

Au final je l'y ais déposé  ce soir, je crains que les nouvelles ne soient pas bonnes demain matin, car j'ai oublié de dire que depuis dimanche il a une sorte de diarrhée  que de l'eau et boit beaucoup :/

----------


## lao

Comment va PetitCroissantChaud ce matin?

Ici, Houston va bien, il va avoir 4 mois. Il continue à rentrer dormir, manger et se faire câliner 😁
Et prendre son bain aussi!

Quand il est dehors, il passe son temps à chercher la bagarre à tous les autres pigeons, il est très dominant. Du coup, il est dans le collimateur de 2 mâles plus gros et plus âgés que lui mais il retourne quand même leur chercher des histoires. ..

Du coup, entre la mue et les bagarres, il a le plumage très aéré, le pauvre!

Du côté des voisins, je suis en conflit ouvert avec l'un d'eux mais la loi est de mon côté donc je m'en fiche. Par contre, je remercie l'éleveur qui a bagué Youyou car cette bague lui donne un statut juridique. Il est considéré comme un pigeon d'ornement et non un animal sauvage et peut donc aller chez le vétérinaire et habiter à la maison en toute légalité.

----------


## Aniky

Ah super pour Houston, c'est toujours compliqué quand les voisins râlent mais effectivement c'est bien qu'il soit bagué. 

Malheureusement Petitcroissantchaud n'a pas passé la nuit et est mort chez le vétérinaire dans le caisson a oxygène. Le véto va faire une autopsie gracieusement pour comprendre de quoi il est mort afin de pouvoir affiner ses prochains diagnostiques.

----------


## phacélie

Oh pauvre ptitcroissant  ::  désolée pour toi aussi Aniky... 
C'est sympa de la part du véto, il s'implique en tout cas.

Houston, soit sage, c'est utile les plumes, ce serait ballot d'esquinter les nouvelles...

----------


## Chouck

Désolée pour Petitcroissantchaud.

----------


## lao

> Malheureusement Petitcroissantchaud n'a pas passé la nuit et est mort chez le vétérinaire dans le caisson a oxygène. Le véto va faire une autopsie gracieusement pour comprendre de quoi il est mort afin de pouvoir affiner ses prochains diagnostiques.


C'est tellement triste de perdre un animal. 
Nous avions recueillis un deuxième pigeon, dans les mêmes circonstances que Houston, en juillet, elle avait entre 15 et 20 jours quand elle a sauté du nid. On s'en est bien occupé, elle faisait comme Youyou.
Et puis un soir, elle n'est pas rentrée. J'ai fait tous les dortoirs à pigeons au téléobjectif, je ne l'ai pas trouvé. 
Je savais que c'était pas normal car elle prenait encore du Nutribird le soir et restée quelques heures sur la couveuse  (bien que plumée!).
Quelques jours plus tard, une de mes voisines m'à dit qu'elle avait trouvé un juvénile éventré par des chats sur sa terrasse, les dates coincident..

Est-ce c'est un vétérinaire sur Strasbourg qui va pratiquer l'autopsie ? Si c'est le cas, pourrais-je avoir son nom?
Houston est suivi à la clinique des Halles mais j'ai peur qu'en cas de souci ils ne soient pas compétents au vu de son mode de vie. Je pense qu'il est plus exposé à des maladies d'animaux sauvages qu'à des maladies d'animaux qui vivent en cage!
Merci d'avance

----------


## Chouck

J'ai ramassé ce petit Loulou en ville. Il ne vole pas encore, des restes de duvet un peu partout, pour le moment son jabot est bien rempli, donc je ne l'ai pas encore nourri.

----------


## Aniky

Aw pauvre choupinou, j'espère qu'il a tenu le coup. Comment il va? 

Ici j'ai récupéré un nouveau pigeon repéré mal en point: il avait le jabot gonflé d'eau et a beaucoup vomi, je lui ai vidé le reste  :: 
Pour le moment il est au repos et il n'aura a manger que dans la nuit, il est assez maigre et faible. pronostique vital plus qu'engagé.

----------


## Chouck

J'espère que ton petit nouveau va se rétablir.

Ici le petit Loulou mange tout seul, je lui montre les graines et il picore. Il fait ses ailes aussi. Ca a l'air sur la bonne voie.

----------


## Aniky

Ah super pour lui !

J'espère aussi pour le mien car il a beaucoup de diarrhées mais comme il avait le jabot gonflé d'eau ca m'étonne pas, il reste très faible. 

En allant  a la poste ce matin 'jai remarqué un pigeon au sol qui ne bougeait pas trop. Je n'avais pas grand chose pour l'attraper et j'ai vu vieux monsieur au loin me regarder lui tendre des lentilles (que j'ai touours sur moi au cas ou). Le pigeon avait un peu  peur de la grille d'aération ou il se trouvait du coup il ne réagissait aps. Le monsieur passe dérrière moi et 2 mètre plus m'interpelle: il venait d'ouvrir un paquet de pain au chocolat et m'en a donné un pour l'attraper puis il est reparti. Super gentil  et ca m'a permis de l'attraper car le pigeon  s'est jetté dessus. Je mettrai des photos ce soir.  Je ne sais aps ce qu'il a  (peut être tapé contre une vitre) et tricomonose.

----------


## Aniky

Bon j'avais laissé Vomito et Sporty chez le véto hier matin mais il n'avait aps eu le temps de les voir du coup ils y ont passé la nuit, l'assistante vétérinaire m'avait demandé si je pouvais prendre un pigeon bagué qu'ils ont depuis 2 semaines très très maigre sinon eutha car il ne vole pas. Donc me voilà avec Adolf petit pigeon voyageur de même pas un an cachétique: un miracle qu'il soit en vie.  Ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'il boit beaucoup (atteinte rénale ? ) et "tousse" par moment du coup je l'ai mis sous antibio. 
Malheureusement en allant récupérer les 3 pigeons j'ai appris que Vomito était mort durant la nuit :/

Vomito (mort chez le véto)

Sporty quand je l'ai trouvé, il a la trichomonose.

Et Adolphe (photos prise a l'instant donc pas belle j'en referai demain)

----------


## Aniky

Ce matin tout le monde était encore vivant ouf, j'ai eu un doute pour Adolf car on voyait a ses yeux (peau autours) qu'il était très fatigué et du coup je lui ai mis une bouillotte pour la nuit car il était un peu froid. Il a aussi des antibios car il tousse a voir ce que ca donne plus tard. 
Par precaution je lui donne de l'eau avec des vitamines. Je ne vois  pas de soucis au niveau des ailes. A mon avis il ne vole pas car il n'a plus du tout de muscle: il a encore de gros risque de mourir a tout moment. Je croise les doigts pour lui. 

Je me suis rendue compte que je n'avais pas donné de nouvelle de BigPharma le pigeon trouvé en boule au niveau d'une pharmacie très maigre: il va mieux. Je posterai des photos de lui.

----------


## Columba

Bon j'ai un cas très compliqué et critique...  :: 

Fin août j'ai trouvé un pigeon (a priori femelle) immobile sur le bord d'un trottoir, pas blessé mais complètement amorphe. Il s'est avéré que cette pigeonne était maigre et avait une forte diarrhée nauséabonde.

En première intention je lui ai donné charbon actif/argile avec nourrissage manuelle car elle ne s'alimentait pas (et ne digérait pas les graines sèches). Cela aurait pu être une faiblesse par manque de nourriture, une intoxication...

Je l'ai vermifugée plus tard avec une gélule de Teniverm, puis j'ai récupéré du Corylap au centre de soins pour la traiter pendant 1 semaine. 

Miracle, son état s'est amélioré et elle re-digérait des graines pendant cette semaine.

Mais 2 jours après arrêt du traitement, elle s'est mise à excréter des morceaux de chair et du sang dans ses fientes (mardi dernier donc depuis le 7 septembre). Depuis elle en excrète chaque jour et son état s'est à nouveau fortement dégradé, m'obligeant à la nourrir manuellement. Je n'ai pas osé reprendre le Corylap donc elle a eu 5 jours "sans rien", juste deux gouttes d'Ivomec dans le cou pour faire un 2nd vermifuge, dans le doute. 

Hier j'ai fini par trouver un véto qui fait les oiseaux à 30 min de mon trou perdu, je lui ai apporté fissa des fientes pour analyse. Mais je ne sais toujours pas ce qu'elle a puisqu'ils n'ont pas du faire mon analyse aujourd'hui (alors que c'est méga urgent...). Ils n'ont pas vraiment su me dire ce que c'était en décrivant les symtpômes au tel, s'il fallait que je reprenne le Corylap, eux me disaient plutôt de faire un traitement contre la Trichomonose. Les autres personnes que j'ai contacté ne répondent pas car je pense qu'elles sèchent...

En désespoir de cause, je l'ai mise sous Flagyl depuis hier soir.

J'ai jamais vu un truc pareil et je ne sais pas du tout comment réagir... surtout qu'elle a l'air d'avoir très mal au ventre et de beaucoup en souffrir... 

Je n'arrive pas à mettre de photos...

----------


## Kyt's

Demande à :

https://www.facebook.com/alf.durden.1

----------


## Columba

J'ai déjà fait un post sur Solidarité Lapalomatriste, personne ne semblait avoir vu des fientes comme celles-là. On pense à des rejets de fibrine mais j'ai jamais eu vraiment la certitude que ça en soit. Et ça résout pas le problème du traitement à faire  ::  

Au départ je l'ai mise sous Corylap car je pensais à de la coccidiose/infection bactérienne intestinale, et que ça semblait adapté. Ca l'a bien aidé mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi elle rechute comme ça et tout ce sang et ces morceaux que je retrouve dans les fientes... Les coccidies auraient du être bien dégommées avec une semaine de traitement. En faisant des recherches j'ai vu que j'aurais pu faire 10 jours de Corylap mais à 3 jours près je trouve ça chaud que ça n'est pas tenu à ce point-là...

----------


## Aniky

Ah merde columba, je n'ai jamais eu le cas. Si tu  penses tu pourras faire un rapport ici ? Ca pourrait me servir (ou a ma soeur) si un jour on a un tel cas. edit: tu penses qu'un oeuf aurait pu mal se former ? 

En parlant de cas: ma soeur a récupéré un pigeon SANS la partie supérieur du bec. On sait pas quoi faire, le bec serait tombé de lui même chez la personne qui l'a récupéré avant de le confier à ma soeur. Il lui manque une narine

----------


## Columba

Oui je me dis que si elle meurt j'aimerais vraiment la faire autopsier :/ 

J'ai une suspicion qu'elle ait une infection à l'oviducte, elle sort des morceaux de bidoche tous les jours et je ne vois pas ce que ça peut être d'autre que de la fibrine (ou un tissu "aberrant" en tout cas). Je trouve des témoignages en ce sens sur les forums de poules pondeuses... Jamais vu sur un pigeon mais ça doit bien exister chez toutes les espèces d'oiseaux.

Il me faut vraiment un véto qui accepterait de la voir en consultation. Même s'il me dit que c'est foutu, franchement c'est dur de la voir aussi mal. Je lui ai donné du Metacam ce soir, elle a tellement mal au ventre la pauvre qu'elle ne mange plus et je me retrouve obligée de lui donner des petits pois en conserve et de l'ébly. Peut être que le Corylap a "soulagé" l'infection le temps du traitement mais sans la résoudre... Sur les forums de poules apparemment le pronostic dans ce cas est très sombre car les poules ne récupèrent pas malgré les antibios et anti inflammatoire :/

Bon courage avec demi-bec :O il arrive à se nourrir seul ?

----------


## Alantka

Le pigeon que je nourris quotidiennement venait frapper à ma fenêtre chaque après-midi pour une petite portion de graines. Il avait disparu depuis presque un mois, je viens de le revoir à l'instant... J'ai failli ne pas le reconnaitre (et j'ai vérifié, je suis sûre à 100% que ce n'est pas un autre pigeon.) On dirait qu'il a été déplumé au niveau du cou, a des sortes de stries blanches sur le crâne et semble avoir perdu du poids. Je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup en pigeons, est-ce ce changement d'apparence est normal ? À quoi est-ce que cela peut être dû ?


Petit avant/après :

----------


## lao

Bonjour Alantka, 
C'est normal pour son plumage, c'est une période de mue. Pour ce que j'en vois sur les images, rien d'alarmant.
En revanche c'est curieux qu'il ne soit pas venu te voir pendant un mois.
Pour savoir s'il est trop maigre, il faudrait l'attraper et le peser ou tâter son bréchet.
Dans tous les cas, s'il a faim, il sait où aller 
Bon courage.

----------


## Alantka

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse lao,  ça me rassure si ce n'est qu'une mue.  ::  Je vais surveiller m'assurer que tout évolue bien au cas où. Pour le fait qu'il ait peut-être maigri, j'espère que c'est juste un peu de parano de ma part lié à son aspect moins volumineux suite à la mue. Je vais refaire le stock de graines en tout cas, contente de le revoir  ::

----------


## lao

Oui c'est impressionnant les grandes mues, le "mien" vient de la terminer, j'étais en panique, j'ai cru qu'il était malade 
Chez les éleveurs de pigeons voyageurs, c'est une période de repos, pas d'entraînement car la mue les fatigue beaucoup. Et c'est vrai que Youyou dormait beaucoup. 
Maintenant, il est redevenu le plus beau pigeon du quartier, des belles plumes bien brillantes 
Si ton petit pigeon a  suffisamment confiance en toi, tu peux lui proposer un bain, le matin, ça lui fera du bien. 
Ici, Youyou rentre et va à la salle de bain quand il veut se laver, environ tous les 7 à 10 jours, du coup c'est facile mais il avait seulement 8 jours quand on l'a récupéré, il a l'habitude. Sa mère rentre pour manger, elle est très intriguée par le robinet de la cuisine mais elle n'à jamais fait mine de vouloir se laver...

----------


## Alantka

Oui je n'avais jamais vu ça, je ne savais même pas que les pigeons pouvaient muer, j'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre  :: 
Le "mien" ne se laissera sûrement pas attraper je pense, il tolère parfois que je l'effleure, répond quand je l'appelle et est le seul pigeon du voisinage à être venu manger spontanément dans ma main, mais il reste très sauvage et à distance, je ne veux pas le brusquer.  :Smile:

----------


## Alantka

Bon mon pigeon se porte bien... Même avec trois plumes sur le caillou il mène toute la bande à la baguette, personne ne mange tant que môssieur n'a pas fini...  :: 




(Désolée pour la qualité vidéo pas top  :: )

----------


## lao

On dirait un juvénile le second, mais je ne suis pas certaine. 
En tout cas, si le "tiens" va bien, c'est une bonne chose  ::

----------


## Aniky

MDR il se laisse pas faire.  :: 

Ici je croule sous les pigeons c'est horrible j'en ai 5 en soins. Du coup ca me mène a 12 pigeons chez moi. C'est épuisant. ma soeur en ait a 36 (dans une volière) et ne peu plus en prendre pour le moment, elle va même  construire une  2em  volière pour pouvoir désengorger la première. 
Je ne sais aps quoi faire de certains c'est dur

----------


## lao

La LPO ne peut pas t'en prendre quelques uns?
Ici, je leur ai donné 2 pigeonneaux tombés du nid, un qui était en train de se noyer dans une sorte de bouche d'égout sans grille et le second qui m'à bien fait galèrer toute l'après midi!
Je les avais trouvé parce que Youyou m'à alerté, je leur ai dit, ils les ont pris  ::  
Vu qu'il y a moins de juvéniles, ils ont un peu de place et pas de quarantaine de grippe aviaire en ce moment ! 

Bon courage Aniky. 

Ce topic reste le seul endroit où on peut parler pigeons sans se faire jeter des cailloux  ::

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

est-ce qu'il existe des refuges pour pigeons qui ne peuvent plus voler ? Une amie a trouvé dans les bois un gros pigeon qui ne vole plus. Elle va le garder un peu, le temps de voir ce qu'il a, et qu'il se remette, mais s'il ne peut plus voler, je pense qu'il faudra lui trouver un endroit avec des copains.

Sinon, un pigeon piéton, ça peut vivre avec des poules ?

----------


## lao

Bonjour, 
j'ignore s'il existe des refuges pour les pigeons mais s'il ne vole pas, il y a forcément une raison, est-il blessé ? 
Il a peut être l'air gros à cause de son plumage d'hiver mais il faudrait le peser pour être sûr. Un pigeon sauvage qui ne vole pas et qui est gros, c'est bizarre 
Le mieux serait de contacter la LPO pour la savoir quoi faire.
Bonne journée.

----------


## borneo

Je ne lui parlerai même pas de la LPO. Il y a une dizaine d'années, elle a trouvé un bébé pigeon sans plumes, qu'elle a élevé jusqu'à ce qu'il sache voler. C'était le milieu de l'hiver, et il était en liberté dans sa maison. Ne sachant que faire, elle a appelé la LPO qui est venu le chercher pour l'envoyer dans un de ses centres. Ça lui a brisé le coeur, le pigeon était parfaitement apprivoisé, comme un chat ou un chien. Elle aurait juste voulu avoir de ses nouvelles, mais elle n'a jamais réussi à les joindre. 

Elle a déjà recueilli plusieurs pigeons voyageurs blessés, et elle leur a trouvé des familles d'accueil, les propriétaires n'ayant pas voulu récupérer un pigeon incapable de voler.

J'ai vu le pigeon. Il est gros par rapport à un pigeon de ville, mais c'est un pigeon des bois. C'est la race qui veut ça.

Il est dans une grande cage pour lapin, sur des copeaux. Il mange très bien des graines pour tourterelle. Elle compte attendre qu'il puisse voler de nouveau pour le remettre où elle l'a trouvé. Et s'il reste handicapé, elle lui cherchera une solution.

Je vais lui dire d'ouvrir un topic ici. Surtout pour avoir des conseils sur la gestion de ce pigeon, qui est évidemment très craintif.

----------


## borneo

Je viens de lire que des forums spécialisés qu'il ne faut pas relâcher dans la nature un pigeon trouvé bébé. Il ne faut pas non plus relâcher un adulte qu'on a soigné, car les pigeons vivent en groupes, et il ne retrouvera pas son groupe. Au pire, il sera chassé par les autres pigeons. Loin de leur protection, il ne survivra pas.

En gros, un pigeon recueilli doit trouver une structure d'accueil où il sera nourri.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://sos-pigeons.forumactif.org/t665-peut-on-relacher-un-pigeon-eleve-a-la-main-ou-un-pigeon-adulte-soigne-pour-blessure-ou-maladie

----------


## lao

Ça dépend du contexte.
Pour ma part j'ai recueilli un pigeonneau de 8 jours près de ma cuisine, en ville donc. Les refuges étaient saturés de juvéniles et il y avait les confinements pour la grippe aviaire. 
Je l'ai élevé avec l'aide et les conseils d'un refuge partenaire de la LPO.
Il est donc très sociable et habitué aux humains. Je ne l'ai jamais mis dans une cage, il a toujours été mon protégé, pas mon prisonnier. Je lui ai appris à manger, à voler, tout en fait. Il est resté à la maison plusieurs mois, de son propre choix.
Aujourd'hui il va avoir 7 mois, il a choisi de vivre dehors, dans la colonie qui l'a vu naître et il rentre quand il en a envie, notamment pour manger car il ne sera jamais complètement autonome de ce côté là. 
Il a depuis quelques semaines une chérie, avec laquelle il vient manger 3 fois par jour dans la maison et il dort avec elle juste entre 2 fenêtres de chambre. 
Il connaît par contre toutes les fenêtres de la maison, descend les escaliers et tout  :: 
Il me surveille, il sait toujours où je suis. Il connaît la voiture et régulièrement, quand je rentre, il est sur le clocher à se démancher le cou pour me voir.

Sur le plan légal, il est interdit de "posséder " un animal sauvage, même si dans les faits c'est plutôt lui qui possède un humain que l'inverse ! 
Il a été bagué quand il avait 3 semaines par un éleveur, à la base,pour sa sécurité car il n'avait aucune peur des humains et j'avais peur qu'il se laisse attraper et qu'il se retrouve dans un refuge ou pire encore. La bague c'était pour qu'en cas de problème, il puisse retrouver sa maison.
En réalité, ça lui a donné un statut légal, il n'est pas considéré comme un animal sauvage et peut aller chez le vétérinaire. 
Au final, il vit la vie qu'il souhaite. S'il veut rentrer, il aura toujours sa place et s'il veut rester dehors, il peut.
Il n'est ni sauvage ni domestique, il est à la frontière entre les deux. 
Dans la mesure où il est intégré à la colonie, je suppose qu'il est heureux et il conserve son filet de securité humain. 
À ce jour, il n'à conservé un lien qu'avec moi et à peur des autres humains.

Edit: en fait,  j'ai fait tout ce qui est indiqué dans le lien, mais c'était au feeling ! Je lui ai notamment appris à se méfier des faucons crécerelle qui chassaient les pigeons en famille quand il a commencé à voler seul dehors, il a fait quelques retours à la maison épiques. 
Je me rappelle d'une fois où j'ai entendu un des faucons crier, j'ai couru à la fenêtre, tendu mon bras dehors en appelant Houston.  Il est de suite venu, a  raté mon bras et a fait un roulé boulé sur le pouf, une grande frayeur ! Il avait un des faucons à ses trousses, je pense qu'une minute de plus et c'était trop tard. Le faucon est passé à environ 1m ou 2 de mon bras. Il est le seul juvénile de début d'année à avoir survécu à la sortie du nid des 3 fauconneaux, plus les deux parents. C'était intense  ::

----------


## lao

Ça dépend du contexte.
Pour ma part j'ai recueilli un pigeonneau de 8 jours près de ma cuisine, en ville donc. Les refuges étaient saturés de juvéniles et il y avait les confinements pour la grippe aviaire. 
Je l'ai élevé avec l'aide et les conseils d'un refuge partenaire de la LPO.
Il est donc très sociable et habitué aux humains. Je ne l'ai jamais mis dans une cage, il a toujours été mon protégé, pas mon prisonnier. Je lui ai appris à manger, à voler, tout en fait. Il est resté à la maison plusieurs mois, de son propre choix.
Aujourd'hui il va avoir 7 mois, il a choisi de vivre dehors, dans la colonie qui l'a vu naître et il rentre quand il en a envie, notamment pour manger car il ne sera jamais complètement autonome de ce côté là. 
Il a depuis quelques semaines une chérie, avec laquelle il vient manger 3 fois par jour dans la maison et il dort avec elle juste entre 2 fenêtres de chambre. 
Il connaît par contre toutes les fenêtres de la maison, descend les escaliers et tout  :: 
Il me surveille, il sait toujours où je suis. Il connaît la voiture et régulièrement, quand je rentre, il est sur le clocher à se démancher le cou pour me voir.

Sur le plan légal, il est interdit de "posséder " un animal sauvage, même si dans les faits c'est plutôt lui qui possède un humain que l'inverse ! 
Il a été bagué quand il avait 3 semaines par un éleveur, à la base,pour sa sécurité car il n'avait aucune peur des humains et j'avais peur qu'il se laisse attraper et qu'il se retrouve dans un refuge ou pire encore. La bague c'était pour qu'en cas de problème, il puisse retrouver sa maison.
En réalité, ça lui a donné un statut légal, il n'est pas considéré comme un animal sauvage et peut aller chez le vétérinaire. 
Au final, il vit la vie qu'il souhaite. S'il veut rentrer, il aura toujours sa place et s'il veut rester dehors, il peut.
Il n'est ni sauvage ni domestique, il est à la frontière entre les deux. 
Dans la mesure où il est intégré à la colonie, je suppose qu'il est heureux et il conserve son filet de securité humain. 
À ce jour, il n'à conservé un lien qu'avec moi et à peur des autres humains.

----------


## borneo

Tu connais des refuges pour pigeon ?

----------


## Aniky

Je ne connais pas de refuge pour pigeon pour la part. Elle sait de quelle espèce il s'agit? Car je n'ai pas compris si c'est un ramier ou un bizet. 
Si le pigeon ne vole pas je ne tenterais pas avec les poules car elles peuvent l'attaquer (pour jouer ou tuer) et il ne pourra pas s'enfuir.
Si c'est un ramier il faut qu'elle fasse attention car interdit d en avoir et ce sont des oiseaux qui supportent très mal la captivité et sont très stressé.

----------


## borneo

C'est un ramier. Comme il ne vole pas, le mettre dehors, c'est le condamner à mort.

----------


## borneo

L'idée est de voir où le mettre quand il ira mieux.

----------


## borneo

Je me suis renseignée auprès d'une amie qui a des poules dans son jardin à la campagne. Elle me dit que des tourterelles viennent régulièrement manger avec ses poules, et qu'elles entrent même dans le poulailler sans que les poules les chassent. C'est donc une piste au cas où ce pigeon ne réussit plus à voler.

----------


## lao

J'habite dans le Haut - Rhin, le refuge qui m'a aidé pour Houston c'est les sentinelles nature alsace à Hunawihr. Ils accueillent les oiseaux mais les transfèrent au centre de sois LPO de Rozenwiller. Ils ne prennent les pigeons que s'ils ont de la place, en cette saison, ça doit être plus facile qu'en mai avec tous les juvéniles!
Ensuite j'ai reçu beaucoup de conseil de la part d'élevage service à Benwihr, ils ont été super. 
Rapidement, je me suis retrouvée dans une situation complexe, Houston n'est pas un pigeon sauvage et n'est pas non plus un pigeon domestique donc j'ait fait un mix entre les conseils des SNA et des éleveurs. 
Je suis toujours en lien avec le président du club de colombophilie d'Alsace qui a bagué Youyou et qui répond toujours présent pour m'expliquer les choses. 
Pour les soins, il est suivi maintenant par la clinique des Halles à Strasbourg. En cas de problème spécifique aux pigeons j'ai les coordonnées d'un vétérinaire spécialisé mais en Allemagne. 
Au final, Houston ne rentre dans aucune case, il est à la frontière entre 2 mondes mais ça semble lui convenir  :Big Grin: 
Si ça lui convient, ça me fait plaisir. C'est vrai qu'il me doit plusieurs vies mais il m'à beaucoup appris aussi. Je pense qu'on a un lien particulier qui n'appartient qu'à nous deux. Je sais pas si c'est reproductible comme méthode avec un autre pigeon. Tout le monde, professionnels ou non, reste très surpris voire médusé de la relation qu'on a mais si cette expérience peut aider d'autres personnes,  tant mieux  ::

----------


## borneo

Merci pour toutes ces infos. Je connais le centre de Hunawihr. 

Je ne suis pas sur place, mais je vais te temps en temps dans ce coin. Je verrai avec eux ce qu'ils conseillent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://alsace.lpo.fr/index.php/le-centre-de-soins-de-rosenwiller

----------


## phacélie

Le pigeon biset urbain est considéré comme une espèce domestique (descendants d'oiseaux échappés d'élevages, c'est comme les chats même errants depuis plusieurs générations qui font malgré tout toujours partie de l'espèce domestique), c'est pourquoi bon nombre de centres de soin de la faune sauvage ne les acceptent pas. 

Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas partout mais ici, je n'ai jamais vu des ramiers venant manger avec des volailles contrairement aux tourterelles.
Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse comparer des tourterelles qui viennent manger avec des poules avec un oiseau sauvage incapable de voler qui serait mis avec elles, a fortiori s'ils devaient êtres cloitrés ensemble que ce soit pour la nuit ou tout le temps.
L'alerte grippe aviaire est forte en ce moment, les élevages doivent déjà être confinés.
Elle a déjà été repérée dans des basses-cours, d'ici à ce que le gouvernement impose qu'elles soient aussi confinées...
Si cet oiseau doit rester incapable de voler, je pense qu'il serait euthanasié dans un centre de soin de la faune sauvage en France, peut-être contacter Lapalomatriste, son refuge est en Espagne je crois maintenant mais il me semble qu'elle a des bénévoles qui rapatrient les oiseaux ou peut-être des contacts avec des personnes qui pourraient héberger un ramier avec d'autres de son espèce dans le même cas que lui :



> Pour de ramiers et des tourterelles, qui sont des animaux sauvages, nous vous conseillons de contacter un centre de soins de la faune sauvage, qui ont des programmes adaptés pour leur remise en liberté totale. Un oiseau sauvage valide est MALHEUREUX en captivité.
> Par contre, si aucun centre ne peut le prendre, ou si vous soupçonnez que votre ramier ou tourterelle restera handicapé(e), contactez-nous pour éviter son euthanasie.


https://lapalomatriste.org

----------


## borneo

Effectivement, les centres de soins euthanasient les animaux qui ne peuvent pas être relâchés. Leur confier, c'est prendre le risque de l'envoyer à la mort.

Un vétérinaire a le droit de soigner un animal sauvage et de le laisser repartir avec la personne qui l'a amené ?

----------


## phacélie

Oui, ils peuvent intervenir mais pas pour véritablement les soigner seulement pour les soins d'urgence ou pour les euthanasier et orienter la personne vers un centre de sauvegarde pour la suite.
Tiens, voilà le cadre légal issu du site de l'ordre des vétérinaires : https://www.veterinaire.fr/fileadmin...e_17062021.pdf
Après, peut-être qu'on peut trouver des vétérinaires qui s'en affranchissent mais ils ne doivent pas le crier sur les toits/ le dire au téléphone j'imagine :/

----------


## borneo

Vu, merci. Elle va le confier à un centre, ça lui donne une chance de retourner à la vie sauvage. On croisera les doigts pour lui.

----------


## Aniky

Je croise les doigts pour lui je pense que c'est mieux pour lui, et pourtant je suis du genre a tout tenter, car une cohabitation avec les poules est pas du tout conseillé.

----------


## lao

Souhaitons bonne chance à cet oiseau, je croise les doigts pour lui !

----------


## edithwww

C'est moi qui ai trouvé le pigeon ramier. Je ne retrouvais plus mon mdp.

Il est tiré d'affaire. Je l'ai amené aujourd'hui dans un centre de soins pour animaux sauvages. Ils l'ont pesé, ausculté, pris sa température. C'est un beau gros ramier, en pleine forme, à part son aile qui est cassée, et qui l'était déjà depuis plus de 15 jours quand je l'ai trouvé. Donc c'est consolidé. Il pourra voleter, mais pas voler assez bien pour être relâché.

Comme à part ça il est en pleine forme, ils vont l'envoyer en FA chez une personne qui a le droit d'avoir des animaux sauvages, et qui a d'autres éclopés. Il va donc avoir des copains, et il sera logé et nourri.

Je suis soulagée pour lui. Il était vraiment très sauvage, je n'aurais jamais pu l'apprivoiser.

Au vu de l'état dans lequel il était quand je l'ai trouvé, ils m'ont dit qu'il était à bout de forces. Je suis contente de l'avoir récupéré. La semaine qu'il a passée en cage à juste manger et se reposer, ça l'a requinqué.

Merci à ceux qui ont croisé les doigts.

----------


## borneo

> Au vu de l'état dans lequel il était quand je l'ai trouvé, ils m'ont dit qu'il était à bout de forces. Je suis contente de l'avoir récupéré. La semaine qu'il a passée en cage à juste manger et se reposer, ça l'a requinqué.
> 
> Merci à ceux qui ont croisé les doigts.



Je suis bluffée par la ténacité de ce pigeon qui a réussi à survivre avec une aile cassée, au ras du sol, pendant plusieurs semaines. Il nous donne une sacrée leçon de courage.

----------


## phacélie

Super, longue vie à lui !

----------


## Alantka

Un pigeon vient de temps en temps frapper à ma fenêtre pour avoir une petite portion de graines. Aujourd'hui je lui ouvre, et là, une nuée d'oiseaux est apparue devant moi...  ::  J'ai compté un couple, puis deux, puis trois... Au total, ce sont douze pigeons qui sont venus se servir sans appréhension sur ma fenêtre. J'en ai reconnu plusieurs à qui j'ai déjà donné à manger très très occasionnellement, mais les autres ne s'étaient jamais aventurés si près de moi. Le plus hardi de la bande, qui est déjà rentré chez moi à plusieurs reprises lorsque je ne le nourrissais pas assez vite (!) est le premier à être venu manger, et les autres l'ont rejoint petit à petit. On peut dire qu'il y avait du monde au balcon  :: 




Je m'interroge néanmoins, est-ce que je devrais nourrir autant de pigeons ? Je n'ai pas envie qu'ils prennent trop confiance en l'être humain, vu comment certains les traitent... Et en même temps je ne cherche pas à les apprivoiser, je dépose quelques graines et je les laisse faire leur vie. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## krissou

Vu leur comportement (impressionnant sur la video), c'est clair que ces pigeons crèvent de faim et dans ces cas là, l'instinct de survie prime sur tout, alors ils oublient d'être distants ! Je te conseille de continuer à les nourrir mais pas sur ton rebord de fenetre et pas à heures régulières sinon tu vas te retrouver avec un groupe de pigeons qui ne délogera plus de cet endroit et attendra patiemment tous les jours à heure fixe que tu fasses la distribution. Le jour où tu ne pourras pas donner, ils seront perdus.

Personnellement, je leur donne à manger tous les jours au milieu de la pelouse de mon jardin mais à des horaires variables et je le fais de préférence quand ils ne sont pas là pour qu'ils ne m'associent pas à "nourriture" dès que je sors dans mon jardin.

----------


## Aniky

Ah les pigeons sont fidèles a leur partenaire (a quelques exceptions près)  ca doit être triste  avoir. 

Je leur donnerai pas tout les jours de la nourriture car ils vont constamment revenir donc tu risques d'avoir des soucis avec les voisins et surtout si un jour tu n'habites plus ici pour raison X ou Y ils (eux et leurs petits) ne sauront plus/pas chercher leur nourriture ailleurs et beaucoup mourront en tentant de trouver des points de nourriture ou en s'affaibliront en attendant que tu leur donnes.  Une fois de temps en temps oui mais pas tous les jours et pas aux mêmes heures.

----------


## Alantka

Merci à vous deux pour vos retours ! 
Je fais donc comme ça, pas tous les jours et à des horaires assez aléatoires. 
Pour l'instant aucune routine n'a eu le temps de s'instaurer donc je pense que ça devrait aller à l'avenir  :Smile:

----------


## Aniky

Avant toutes choses je suis désolée pour la qualité des photos, je n'ai aps de téléphone high tech qui me permette d'en prendre de belle. 
Petite mise a jour de mes pensionnaires:
3 pigeons ont été relaché au niveau d'un pigeonnier contraceptif, ne faites pas attention a la saleté des cages c'était avant que je ne nettoies car ils ont la sale habitude de renverser eau+graines par terre (des fois ils fallait changer le sol deux fois apr jours). 
Le premier pigeons ne supportait pas de ne rien avoir sous ses pattes d'ou le chiffon bleu ou il se perchait. 

2em pigeon relaché: 

3em pigeon

Les 3 dans la cage lors du relachage. Des jeunes filles étaient venu me voir en me demandant ce que je faisais, elles sont resté pour voir le relachage (je laisse les pigens en cage regarder autours pendant 20 min avant de leur ouvrir) et on a bien papoté.


BigPharma a été prise en charge par un parc animalier, le voyage a été long (train, bus et tram) car je suis partie à 8H et rentré chez moi a 13h00 et quelques en étant restée sur place moins de 10 min. Mais ca en valait al peine, il est dans une immense volière avec des copains pigeons et des poules. 

J'ai eu al bonne surprise de recroiser Banzai (pigeon noir) et mammouth (pas de photo), pour ceux qui suivent le topic, 2-3ans après le libération:

Pendant que j'étais chez le véto pour un moineau du Japon et le boulot m'a téléphonné car un pigeon s'était réfugié dans la cave du  boulot, personne ne sait comment il a fait pour rentrer dans la pharma et descendre les escalier pour la cave. Je l'ai gardé  un jour  pour qu'il est bien bu et mangé.



Malheureusement j'ai du faire euthanasier Spaghetti, un des deux pigeons ayant la pmv que je nourrissais à la main 3 fois par jour. L'eutha s'est très mal passé une véritable horreur. 

Là j'ai encore un pigeon en soin pour 6 semaines. 2 de mes pigeons sont malades suite a un changement de sac de graine (?), ils ont des champignons donc très long a traiter, il s'agit de Masamune et d'Adolf. Akuma, Tenshi, Vladimir et gambette-Stephenson ont rejoins la volière de ma soeur.

----------


## Alantka

> J'ai eu al bonne surprise de recroiser Banzai (pigeon noir) et mammouth (pas de photo), pour ceux qui suivent le topic, 2-3ans après le libération


Wow, ce doit être vraiment émouvant de les revoir de cette façon après avoir pris soin d'eux. J'avoue que je t'envie d'avoir la possibilité de côtoyer ces formidables oiseaux si intelligents et attachants au quotidien, merci de nous partager vos aventures.
Et vraiment désolée pour Spaghetti...  ::

----------


## Aniky

Merci pour Spaghetti. Oui ca fait bizarre de voir qu'ils ont survécu aussi longtemps surtout qu'il ya eu la période confinement ou beaucoup ne trouvaient plus rien à manger.

----------


## Aniky

Chorizo (pigeon amputé avec séquelle de PMV et que je nourris a la main) a vu le vétérinaire samedi matin car j'ai remarqué qu'il avait du mal a "marcher" avec sa patte unique, semblait fatigué et se grattait souvent le moignon.  Rien de visible du coup il est sous anti infla et j'ai contacté une entreprise de prothèse pour animaux afin de savoir si il était possible de lui faire une prothèse a son moignon afin de soulager sa patte valide et l'aider a garder plus facilement l'équilibre. Le véto n'a jamais fait ca dans sa clinique mais est ok pour tester si l'entreprise pense que c'est faisable. A savoir que je n'ai pas eu le "bon" véto mais une nouvelle qui ne s'y connait pas du tout en pigeon (c'est elle qui le dit).  Wait and see....

----------


## Alantka

Il est magnifique en tout cas. Désolée si la question paraît bête, mais qu'est-ce que le (la) PMV ?

----------


## Aniky

La PVM est un virus qui attaque notament le système nerveux, peut provoquer des diarrhées.  Les oiseaux n ont plus de coordination, tourne en rond, le cou se tord dans tous les sens, n arrive plus a se relever, ni a manger car la tête  part dans tous les sens.  Comme c est un virus il reste dans le corps de l'oiseau et avec un gros stress, une fatigue il peut revenir et re provoquer les symptomes. Dans la rue les oiseaux ont zéro chance de survie :/ Si en élevage tu dois déclarer la maladie et faire tuer tous les oiseaux de l'élevage. 

Voilà le pigeon "Fantome" que je tentais d'attraper depuis des mois car il a une patte empêtré dans des fils:


et le pigeon "Alexandra" attrapé ce matin, à ma grande surprise il est toujours vivant mais dans état critique: il ne garde pas sa chaleur et était en  hypothermie légère quand je suis rentrée tout à l'heure.Malheureusement ma bouillotte a laché du coup a midi et pour cette nuit je mets de l eau chaude dans des bouteilles en verre. Je me lèverai plusieurs fois cette nuit pour vérifier son état.  Il est complètement hagard et "résigné"/épuise car il ne cherche mêm pas a fuir et je peux le placer dans sa tente (pour garder le max de chaleur car la chaleur monte donc en la retenant elle part moins vite, pardon si cest pas claire) sans qu'il ne bouge. 

 (je copie colle son histoire par flemme)
J'ai attrapé un nouveau pigeon ce matin juste en bas du boulot. 
J'étais à l'atelier pour les semelles d'une patiente quand une collègue  audio vient me voir et me dit qu'il y a un pigeon en boule. Pour une  fois je ne suis pas passé par la rue mais je suis rentré par une autre  entré et du coup ne pouvais pas le voir. Il a eu de la chance qu'elle le  voit. Ni une ni deux, j'ai dit a la  patiente que je revenais (elle  attendait dans le cabinet), je suis descendu pour l'attraper.  Ca a été  très simple car  il est épuisé et maigre. Je me suis faîte attrapé par  un collègue de la pharma qui m'a dit qu'il ne dirait rien (je croise les  doigts) et qui devait m'amener un carton... Au bout de 4 min toujours  rien et là ma supérieur sort du magasin et me voit avec le pigeon.  Moyennement contente elle me dit "mais tu as laissé ta cliente pour ca  ?" alors je lui ai dit que c'était elle qui m'avait prévenu car elle  savait que j'aime les oiseaux (elle est déjà venu plusieurs fois au  cabinet et j'ai des peluches d'oiseaux du coup les me font des remarques  dessus et on papote). DU coup c'est passé comme une lettre a la poste.   Voyant que le collègue ne revenait pas avec le carton, je suis rentré  en cachette et heureusement en ai trouvé un, j'ai recouvert le pigeon de  bulle et dans l’ascenseur je croise... le collègue qui m'avait oublié. 
Toute une aventure quoi, il est maigre, a des poux et a froid. Je ne  sait pas si il va survivre... Wait and see.  J'irai mettre a jour le  topic des pigeons plus tard avec les photos des 3 pigeons que j'ai en  soin.

----------


## Aniky

Comme je le craignais j'ai retréouvé Alexandra mort ce matin. Cette nuit a 3h40 il donnait des signes de fatigue, du coup je lui avais donné de l'anti douleur +++ "au cas ou". RIP.  ::

----------


## Aniky

Chorizo arrive a se relever et garder un peu l'équilibre car il a fait une grosse crise (encore de pmv). Ca m'inquiète que les crises soient si rapproché mais il faut dire que Pistache l'embête et lui fait peur....

J'ai relaché avant hier un pigeon, qui a pris le temps de ch*er sur mon manteau avant de partir ( :: ):


J'ai retrouvé un pigeon mort écrasé non loin du lieux de relache , j'espère que ce n'était pas lui (il ya une petite colonie de pigeon ici) :/

Demain go vétérinaire pour faire amputer le doigt de Fantome,  pigeon que j'ai mis des mois a attraper car ce dernier (celui de derrière) reste coincé sous la patte et lui fait très mal donc sans cela il ne sera pas relachable.  Le vétérinaire ne l'a jamais vu, je le dépose seulement et le récupérerai je ne sais quand. J'espère que le véto fera l'amputation.

----------


## Aniky

ah nouveau pigeon attrapé il ya 30 min, dans un sale état au niveau des pattes comme pour fantome :/ .
Dans cette zone un autre avait la patte bien abimé et un autre tout juste ficelé pffdff

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. J'aimerais savoir combien de temps (heures, jours) peut tenir un jeune pigeon sans manger. J'en ai un malade, blessé à la patte gauche (écorchure, écaille enlevée). Il ne vole plus, il reste couché, il boit mais mange très peu ou pas du tout. Que puis-je faire pour l'aider ?  J'ai déjà appliqué de la pommade désinfectante sur la plaie. Merci à vous.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour. Oui, je vois beaucoup trop de pigeons blessés aux pattes, ces derniers temps. Unijambistes, ils vivent durement.

----------


## Aniky

> Bonjour. J'aimerais savoir combien de temps (heures, jours) peut tenir un jeune pigeon sans manger. J'en ai un malade, blessé à la patte gauche (écorchure, écaille enlevée). Il ne vole plus, il reste couché, il boit mais mange très peu ou pas du tout. Que puis-je faire pour l'aider ?  J'ai déjà appliqué de la pommade désinfectante sur la plaie. Merci à vous.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Bonjour. Oui, je vois beaucoup trop de pigeons blessés aux pattes, ces derniers temps. Unijambistes, ils vivent durement.


Il faut le nourrir à la mains si il ne mange pas. Si maigre, on touche le ventre si c'est pointu et pas rond (en partant de dessous les ailes et en allant vers le ventre) , lui donner gran pas gran du blé ebly cuit. 
Oui pour les pattes cest terrible :/ 

Ou vous trouvez vous ? 

Photo de la zone a tâter (si pas rebondi comme le tracé rouge= maigre)

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour, merci pour votre message. 
Dans ma région, on a plein d'unijambistes, c'est désolant. Chaque fois que j'en vois, je veux les prendre à la maison mais je ne peux pas.    
Demain , je vais faire des grains cuits pour le jeune pigeon blessé. Oui, les grains, à la cuisson, sont plus digestes et plus facilement picorables, peut-être. Merci !

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. C'est trop chou de vous réveiller en pleine nuit pour vos volatiles. Moi j'adore les miens, aussi.

----------


## Aniky

> Bonjour, merci pour votre message. 
> Dans ma région, on a plein d'unijambistes, c'est désolant. Chaque fois que j'en vois, je veux les prendre à la maison mais je ne peux pas.    
> Demain , je vais faire des grains cuits pour le jeune pigeon blessé. Oui, les grains, à la cuisson, sont plus digestes et plus facilement picorables, peut-être. Merci !


Vous auriez des photos de sa patte ?  Le dermaflon (en vente libre en pharmacie) aide beaucoup sur les pattes mutilées.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour et merci pour votre message. C'est plutôt la tristesse. Ce matin vers 6h.00, en allant voir le jeune pigeon blessé à la patte, on a eu la mauvaise (bonne ???) surprise de voir qu'il n'était plus là. Cela semble quasiment impossible qu'il se soit envolé ou qu'un autre animal sauvage l'est pris. Nous nous posons des questions et ne comprenons pas ce qui s'est passé. On ne comprenait déjà pas comment il a pu se blesser ou être blessé. Depuis trois jours, ces deux événements nous ont surpris. L'état de la patte du jeune pigeon était critique; il ne pouvait ni la poser ni plier les doigts. Une partie était écorchée et l'écaille était enlevée. C'est assez bizarre cette histoire. Bref, le petit pigeon n'est plus là où il était. Je lui aurai mis très volontiers une autre pommade sur sa patte s'il était toujours là. Je vais continuer à voir s'il revient, ce que j'espère. Il était trop, trop mais alors trop chou, ce chouchou.



*(re)Bonjour. J'ai posté la partie haute de ce message aujourd'hui, vers 16h.00. Environ deux heures après (il est maintenant 18h.30), j'ajoute ceci :* 

Le petit pigeon est de retour !  Nous sommes contents ! Il a passé la journée dehors et est rentré vers 17h.45. Il se tient difficilement debout sur une seule patte mais il se tient. Celle blessée est toujours en difficulté, selon moi. Le petit pigeon souffre, on le voit. Il a les plumes toujours gonflées. Il ne lisse pas son plumage. Je n'ai pas compris ce qui s'est passé, pour moi c'était impossible qu'il puisse s'en aller, revoler, vu l'état de la patte. Celle-ci était gonflée hier ; aujourd'hui c'est déjà moins enflé. La patte est toujours près du corps du pigeon ; il ne plie pas les doigts de la patte, elle est comme "paralysée", tombante, sans mouvement de doigts. C'est incroyable ce que ce petit chouchou a pu réaliser : sortir et s'en aller et puis... revenir ! Incroyable mais vrai ! Quel bel exemple de bravoure. Bravo petit chou.

----------


## Aniky

Auriez vous des photos de la pattE ? Selon l'état de sa patte le mieux est de le capturer et de lui faire amputer car sinon il souffrira toute sa vie en marchant dessus. On a du le faire plusieurs fois avant de relacher l'oiseau sur la zone de capture.

----------


## Aniky

Un petit pigeon est mort lundi dernier (euthanasier car son état se dégradait) et mardi ou mercredi  une vielle dame a ramené un pigeon épuisé squelettique a la pharmacie qui lui a dit de le raporter a l'orthopédie sachant que e m'en occupe. Malheureusement il est mort dans la nuit  sans surprise. Le pauvre petit était tellement maigre quil restait couché. La dame disait qu'il y avait un groupe de personne qui le regardait a terre mais personne ne faisait rien, elle a  eu de la peine et l'a envelopé dans un vêtement pour alleer a la pharmacie demander de l'aide
. Avec les vitamines il y a eu du mieux puis ....
J'ai récupé aussi un pigeon voyageur a l aile cassée mais non déplacé il ya une semaine environ (je ne me souviens plus trop). Il est encore dans une petite cage pour ne pas quil tente de voler. 
Le fantome n'a pas été amputé: on teste la kiné et une petite attèlle pour tenter de redresseer son doigt et idem pour lautre pigeon dans son cas. 
Samedi 12 pigeons handicapé vont rejoindre un parc qui est ok pour les prendre en volière (tous handicapés). Je mettrais des photos. 

Le petit qui a été euthanasié (pendant un moment j'ai cru qu'il survivait :/)


Le pigeon ramené squelettique au boulot, mort.


Le pigeon vooyageur allemand a l'aile cassée, surement une femelle, en vie.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour !  Ca fait tellement plaisir de voir que vous vous occupez bien des pigeons   !

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour.  Des nouvelles du petit pigeon blessé à la patte : il est sain et sauf, tiré d'affaire comme par miracle. Que de rebondissements, dans cette affaire !  Malheureusement, son très jeune frère (ou sa très jeune soeur)  n'est plus revenu(e) au nid ; il (elle) était trop chou(e), avec des petites plumes aux pattes mais aussi très craintif(ve). Bon, c'est très touchant.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. J'ai remarqué que les pigeons, c'est "petit-gentil, grand-méchant". On a des pigeons issus de couvées différentes. Au fur et à mesure qu'ils grandissent, ils deviennent très agressifs. Adultes, ils foncent sur la nourriture, c'est chacun pour soi, même les pigeons issus d'une même couvée s'entretuent à partir de 40 jours. Quand ils sont petits et encore dans le nid, ils se câlinent. Mais alors après... c'est la guerre totale. On a des plumes partout, certains ont même parfois un trou à la tête dans leur plumage. Et vous, vous avez cela aussi ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour. Pour les pigeons, on a mis un récipient d'eau trop grand : il y a un pigeon qui est entré dedans et il s'y est baigné. C'est chou.

----------


## Sylves

Mais quel dommage, ces petits chous qui meurent ou qui sont blessés. Allez, on fait ce qu'on peut pour les soigner au mieux. Ca vaut la peine de les aider !

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Voilà, j'ai aussi une autre question. Un couple de pigeons a fait un deuxième nid et couve à côté (~ 15 centimètres) de celui qui contient déjà un seul petit bébé pigeon âgé de 16 jours. On a donc deux nids pour un même couple. C'est possible. Mais est-ce normal, courant ? Le mâle, le papa-pigeon est génial et très beau (il est un super mâle, en fait, car il donne à manger au petit de 16 jours, il couve dans le deuxième nid, il construit le nid, il défend le nid contre les autres pigeons, etc.). Votre avis m'intéresse beaucoup, merci !!!

----------


## Aniky

> Bonjour. Voilà, j'ai aussi une autre question. Un couple de pigeons a fait un deuxième nid et couve à côté (~ 15 centimètres) de celui qui contient déjà un seul petit bébé pigeon âgé de 16 jours. On a donc deux nids pour un même couple. C'est possible. Mais est-ce normal, courant ? Le mâle, le papa-pigeon est génial et très beau (il est un super mâle, en fait, car il donne à manger au petit de 16 jours, il couve dans le deuxième nid, il construit le nid, il défend le nid contre les autres pigeons, etc.). Votre avis m'intéresse beaucoup, merci !!!


Bonjour  pardon je n'avais pas vu vos messages.   Je n'ai pas encore vu ou entendu parler de partage de nid pour les pigeons vu ce qu'ils sont territoriaux. 

'ai bien déposé le pigeon voyageur que le véto m'avait confié a un parc animalier avec 9 autres pigeons non relachables car handicapé, unijambiste, aile cassée etc, au premier plan mon pigeon et au fond une partie des 9 pigeons handicapés.

La dame du parc a été super et nous a  laissé nous ballader dans le parc fermé au publique a cette heure, douop ona  eu le  parc pour nous c'était top. Ils vont être choyés et ca va permettre d'en sauver d'autre en libérant des places en volière.

D'ailleurs j'ai pu revoir BigPharma dans une autre volière:

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour.   C'est super toutes ces photos des pigeons  !!     J'aime aussi beaucoup la chaîne   Youtube    " LC  video ". Le Monsieur poste sur les pigeons dont il s'occupe.    Sympa !

----------


## Aniky

> Bonjour.   C'est super toutes ces photos des pigeons  !!     J'aime aussi beaucoup la chaîne   Youtube    " LC  video ". Le Monsieur poste sur les pigeons dont il s'occupe.    Sympa !


ah super je vais voir ca, merci.

----------


## Aniky

J'ai libéré ce  matin un pigeon voyageur (je mettrai des photos ce week end) et là il y a un méga orage. J'espère que ca ira pour lui. Je l'ai relaché au niveau d'un pigeonnier contraceptif là ou il y a des poules et des canards: il y a de la nourriture et de l eau a volonté. Il n'avait pas l'air dérangé du tout d'être là.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Malheureusement, depuis ce matin (mardi 28.06.2022), nous avons à nouveau un pigeon souffrant. On se demande ce qui lui arrive. Voilà. Il est rentré tôt ce matin vers 7h.00 mais, depuis, il n'est pas dans son assiette. Il ne fait pas la toilette à ses plumes (celles-ci sont moins luisantes, moins chatoyantes), il est perché mais ne descend pas de son perchoir pour boire ou manger. Il semble triste, la tête penchée en avant, les yeux clos ou mi-clos, les ailes un peu tombantes, il a une légère diarrhée. Nous lui avons proposé des grains mais, de toute la journée, il n'en a mangé qu'une dizaine. Au niveau de l'hydratation, il boit très, très peu. Il ne présente aucune blessure. On a pensé à un infection, un coup de chaud, une déshydratation. Il tire parfois son cou vers le haut et ouvre son bec. Son état ne s'est pas amélioré depuis ce matin (il est 20h.25). Ahhh... C'est pas de chance ! Quelle tristesse. Nous essayons de l'aider comme nous pouvons, ce petit PULCHO très chouchou. Espérons que demain son état de santé s'améliorera.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Oui, ces orages sont terribles. Ca fait peur, toutes ces hautes températures. Merci pour toutes vos photos, c'est gentil.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Le petit pigeon malade, PULCHO, a un coryza. On essaie de l'aider à tenir en lui apportant quelques soins. Il est très fatigué, très affaibli (il a plusieurs symptômes) mais aujourd'hui il a mangé quelques graines. En fait, il en mange par exemple 20 puis en vomit/recrache la moitié, environ. Bon, c'est déjà cela, même si c'est difficile pour lui. Il boit peu mais un peu plus qu'avant. C'est dur... c'est dur... On espère une amélioration pour lui.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Je remarque que les pigeons nés durant la saison froide (par exemple ceux nés durant les mois de janvier, février) sont plus vigoureux, en meilleure santé que ceux nés durant la saison chaude (par exemple ceux nés durant les mois de juin, juillet). Avez-vous observé la même chose ?  Merci pour vos commentaires, vos réponses. A bientôt.

----------


## Aniky

Pou Pulcho allez chez un vétérinaire pour qu'il lui donne un traitement. 

Je n'ai rien remarqué pour les pigeon né en hivers car impossible de les reconnaitres une fois adulte dans la rue et surtout il faudrait les suivres sur plusieurs années afin de confirmer ou non la chose :/

----------


## Aniky

Des nouvelles de pulcho ? 

De mon coté cela fait plusieurs semaines que je tente d'attraper un pigeon qui avait, à la base, les deux pattes attachées et au final se retrouve avec une patte entravée. Le soucis est qu'il est méga farouche (comme presque tout ceux d'ici) du coup je suis obligé de donner à manger afin qu'il se rende compte que je ne lui ferai pas de mal. Un coup j'ai pensé l avoir mais... J'ai attrapé le mauvais pigeon car il y avait tout un groupe qui est venu manger et ils se sont mélangé. Je fais en sorte de faire semblant de donner des morceaux de pain pour ne pas qu'on me dise quoi que ce soit mais j'ai peur de me faire attraper car c'est sur "la place du village" mais je ne donne seulement que si il est là et figurez vous que tout à l'heure j'ai revu Banzai (pour ceux qui suivent le topic). 

La clinique vétérinaire m'a téléphoné ce matin pour que je passe chercher "un pigeon qui a des plumes aux pattes et très gentil qui devait surement appartenir à quelqu'un". J'y vais lundi matin. Je me demande à quoi il ressemble. 

Voilà deux photos pourries de Banzai car faîtes avec mon téléphone:

----------


## Aniky

Je suis allée récupéré le pigeon chez le vétérinaire ce matin qui est... Bourré de poux? Du coup il a eu sa dose d'anti parasite. Il m'a été décris comme très sociable mais pour le moment uil est un peu peureux et je le laisse en quarantaine sans trop le toucher. 


J'en ai profité pour amener en consultation une petite tourterelle domestique  bien amoché: maigre plumes en sale état et une patte abimé. Le véto n'a pas fait de radio (pourquoi ?) et a dit d'attendre une semaine avant d'en faire une. Ce n'était aps mon véto habituel. Elle est dans une toute petite cage pour ne aps qu'elle bouge trop et n'est pas la place d'essayer de voler et de se faire mal à la dîte patte.

----------


## Aniky

La pauvre tourterelle ne va toujours pas mieux et je dirais même que c'est pire qu'avant: sa patte pèle et est bien chaude. Je vais voir pour retourner chez le véto en espérant tomber sur le spé aviaire.

----------


## Alantka

Je croise les doigts pour elle  ::

----------


## Aniky

Merci pour elle: elle en a grandemenr besoin car il se trouve qu'elle a de gros soucis "aux poumons". Le véto a finalement fait une radio globale et un coté est sacrément atteint... Par quoi ? Là est la question, il a été décidé delui changer l'antibiotique pour un autre qui est globalement plus efficace que l'autre sur les infections respiratoires et un antifongique.  Son état reste bien inquiètant et pronostique vital engagé. 
J'ai remarqué qu'elle ne mange presque plus donc je vais commencer le gavage. 

Photos chez le véto: des qu'elle pouvait elle se couchait même sur sa main:/

----------


## Alantka

Elle a l'air très courageuse. J'espère qu'elle va se battre et remonter la pente.  ::

----------


## Flo13

Jolie tourterelle. Avec le gavage et le nouvel antibiotique, on lui souhaite de reprendre des forces et de guérir rapidement.

----------


## Aniky

Merci, là elle est trèèèèèèèèès fatiguée et reste couché tout le temps. Il devrait y avoir une petite amélioration d'ici la fin de semaine. Dur a croire quand je vois son état mais je croise les doigts !!

----------


## Alantka

Tout croisé ici aussi ! Elle est entre de bonnes mains en tout cas.  ::

----------


## Aniky

Merci. Il semble y avoir une légère, très légère amélioration dans le sens ou elle bouge un plus la tête. Elle reste tout de même très faibel et reste couché au même endroit tout le temps. Je lui ai posé de l 'eau et de la nourriture tout autours d'elle, elle a mangé un peu seule mais je continu le gavage. Vu qu'elle ne bouge pas beaucoup, mis a part lorsque je lui donne sa nourriture et ses médicaments ou les rares fois ou elle s'étire, je dois souvent lui nettoyer son dodo car elle reste dans ses fientes. Je croise les doigts pour elle.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Merci pour tous vos gentils messages, que je lis aujourd'hui. Oui, pour le cas du petit pigeon Pulcho, ça s'est amélioré fortement grâce aux gouttes spéciales CORYZA achetées en pharmacie vétérinaire. C'est le même petit pigeon qui a eu une blessure à la patte. Tout lui tombe dessus mais il est incroyablement résistant et doux, très intelligent, observateur et demandeur de câlins (ahhh, les câlins, il adooooore ça !!!). Moi je n'en reviens pas, tout ce qu'il a souffert et il est toujours vivant, un peu moins énergique que les autres pigeons mais ça semble aller bien mieux pour lui depuis un peu plus d'une semaine. 
Mais alors cette intensité de chaleur ! C'est terrible pour tous. On a eu 39° degrés cet après-midi... Aïe ! C'est très chaud. Les animaux en souffrent, ils ont le bec ouvert... Il y a de l'eau pour boire mais alors... Pas facile et pourtant ils tiennent. Incroyable.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. La petite et jolie tourterelle ne laisse pas tomber, j'espère. Elle a beaucoup de courage et tient à la vie. Quel beau petit animal, c'est un exemple. Tiens bon, petite tourterelle !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour. La patte de la petite tourterelle pèle... Le petit oiseau boit-il assez ? D'où vient ce problème ?

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Comment savoir d'où vient ce problème aux poumons ? La petite tourterelle a de l'eau, des déchets, une infection (autre chose ???) dans un poumon ?

----------


## Aniky

Son état est préoupant: j'ai remarqué qu'elle avait des nodules sous la paupière du coup elle est sous flagyl (anti parasite), anti fongique et antibiotique /: Malheureusement la vétérinaire ne m'a rien dit sur son état et surtout elle ne s'y connait pas pas du tout en oiseau. je lui remdemanderai si elle a vu une fracture ou non a la radio (elle avait fait une radio du corps entier). Impossible de savoir a 100% d ou vient son soucis d ou les différents traitements mis en place et la véto n'est aps très compétente là dedans (elle le dit elle même). Là je la nourris a la main, le traitement va être long: 5/6 semaines. 
Elle est toujours épuisée et douloureuse mais "bouge" un peu plus. 

Si vous comptez relâcher Pulcho ne lui faîtes pas de carresses etc car il va croire que l'humain est gentil et risque fort de le payer très cher une fois remi dehors car il n'en aura pas peur, contente qu'il aille mieux.

----------


## Flo13

Dommage que la petite tourterelle n'ait pas été vue par le spécialiste aviaire. Peut-être que le traitement la fatigue un peu.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Merci pour vos messages !  Pulcho s'en va, Pulcho revient. Aujourd'hui, il est réapparu dans le jardin mais, très tôt ce matin, il a vomit pas mal de liquide et un peu de grains. Après sa patte, après le CORYZA, c'est au tour des vomissements. Tout lui tombe dessus, petit chouchou.  C'est incroyable : à peine qu'il vomit, il repart voler. Moi je ne pourrai pas. 
La petite tourterelle est gênée par tous ses problèmes; elle les accumule aussi comme Pulcho. Si elle a les symptômes du CORYZA, n'hésitez pas à lui proposer des gouttes appropriées, si cela est possible pour vous. Sur Pulcho, ça a eu un effet du tonnerre, dans l'eau que nous mettons dans un récipient, dans le jardin (il a arrêté de baver, de frissonner, d'avoir la tête baissée, il respire mieux, il mange et boit mieux, il nettoie ses plumes, il vole, etc.). La petite tourterelle est accablée, maintenant, les problèmes s'accumulent. Mais si elle montre des petits mouvements, un petit mieux, c'est bon signe. A-t-elle repris le nettoyage de ses plumes  (ce serait bon signe) ? Est-elle moins "fanée" ? A Pulcho, on lui propose des lentilles rouges/oranges... il adore, ça le revigore (ça contient du fer). Que la suite soit belle et heureuse pour la petite tourterelle !

----------


## phacélie

Des nouvelles de la petite tourterelle, Aniky ?

Et de Pulcho, Sylves ?

----------


## Aniky

Pardon je n'avais pas vu. La tourterelle est toujours trèèèèèès  fatigué, ne pose plus la patte et surtout ne mange plus :/ Je la nourris car j avais arrêté mais grossière erreur, elle a perdu beaucoup de poids. Je continu le traitement jusqu'au bout et... J'aviserai. 
il y a quand même eu une petite amélioration dans le sens ou elle "bouge" un peu plus

----------


## phacélie

" J'aime" le fait qu'il y ait une amélioration, même très légère.
Je vous souhaite à toutes les deux que tes soins portent leurs fruits.

----------


## Alantka

Je mets "J'aime" pour la même raison que Phacélie. 
Un tout petit pas après l'autre, jour après jour... Bon rétablissement à ta petite protégée.  ::

----------


## Aniky

Pas de soucis, merci ^^.
Voilà une photo prise à l'instant, e la trouve plus fatigué que d'habitude mais elle boite nettement moins. Rendez-vous lundi avec le spé aviaire.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Et merci pour vos messages, c'est bien gentil. Maintenant, le petit pigeon PULCHO (il devient toujours plus adulte, c'est chou de le voir grandir) perd ses plumes, surtout au niveau de la tête et du cou. On voit qu'il en a beaucoup moins à ces deux endroits. Ce n'est pas normal. Est-ce qu'il se bagarre trop avec d'autres pigeons ? Est-ce qu'il a (encore) une autre maladie ? Est-ce émotif ? Est-ce carrément autre chose ? Là, je ne vois pas, je ne sais pas. Il a un caractère très doux, très calme. Quand nous le voyons, il ne se bagarre pas avec les autres, il reste plutôt à l'écart, il évite les contacts. Mais peut-être que, lorsque nous ne le voyons pas, c'est là que se produisent les bagarres. Il se peut qu'il soit atteint d'une infection, d'un problème de santé qui provoque cette perte de plumes locale. S'il vous plaît, savez-vous quelque chose à ce sujet ? Avez-vous des infos sur ce genre de problème ? Moi je n'ai pas de clé d'explication... Je me demandais si ça mue un peu, un pigeon. En tout ca, je verrai comment ça avance pour lui, ces prochains jours. 

La petite tourterelle a le soutien qu'il faut (mouah, un petit bisou pour elle). Elle aussi, elle s'améliore peu à peu. Ca prend du temps, le retour à la santé. J'espère tout le meilleur pour elle. Dans le cas de PULCHO, lorsqu'il était bien malade (patte et CORYZA), il a toujours adoré manger des petites lentilles rouges/oranges, riches en fer et autres minéraux très sains. Pour lui, je pense que ça a été très, mais alors très bénéfique. Aujourd'hui, c'est pratiquement le seul des pigeons du jardin qui mange ces lentilles. 

A bientôt !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour et merci pour ce joli portrait de la petite tourterelle. Oui, elle doit patienter, pour l'instant. C'est dur... dur... dur...

----------


## Aniky

Bonjour et merci pour les nouvelles. A quels endroits a t il perdu des plumes ? Si c'est derrière le cou/tête cela peut être dû aux bagarres. Il peut aussi commencer à muer et perdre ses plumes de juvénile pour son plumage adulte. la gale peut aussi donner ce genre de chose. Auriez vous des photos ? 


Je croise les doigts pour la tourt. Bientôt l'avis du spécialiste. 

A midi en rentrant chez moi j'ai changé d'itinéraire et là paf ! J'ai remarqué un pigeon très faible en difficultés respiratoire que j'ai réussi a attraper après qu'il se soit envolé un peu plus loin en le coinçant au niveau d'escaliers. Je ne pense pas du tout qu'il survive vu son état (muqueuses pâles). Il n'a pas de blessures visibles, je lui ai donné de l'eau (a la seringue pour ne pas qu'il étouffe) ainsi qu'antibiotique+anti inflammatoire (dans le doute d un choc et pour atténuer la douleur). Je verrai si en rentrant il est toujours vivant ou non.

edit: je l'ai retrouvé mort en rentrant hier...

une photo du pigeon quand je l ai trouvé, cest endroit ou je ne passe pas souvent:

----------


## Aniky

Je reviens de chez le vétérinaire et il se trouve que j'y ai croisé les personnes qui ont trouvé le pigeon aux pattes velues!! J'ai pu donc savoir comment il s'était retrouvé chez le véto et son nom: Lucette.  Il se trouve que c'était le chat de la famille qui l'avait attrapé et se balladait avec, un des enfants en voyant ca s'est mis à hurler ce qui a alerté la Maman. 
Voici une petite photo de Lucette prise à l'instant et si la petite famille qui l'a découvert passe par le forum sachez qu'il vous dit coucou  :: 


Concernant les deux pigeons à qui je devais faire des attèles pour tenter de sauver leur doigt, le résultat n'est pas concluant dans le sens où les doigts se recroquevillent dès que j'enlève l'attèle. En revanche leurs pattes sont beaucoups jolies. Là ils ont eu une injection d'anti inflammatoire. La suite au prochain épisode.




Concernant la tourterelle: le vétérinaire aviaire a dit que c'était infectieux pour les yeux, il ne m'a pas redonné d'intrafungol alors que l'autre vétérinaire m'avait dit de faire le traitement sur 6 semaines (là j'en suis a la moitié) si je vois qu'elle se dégrade je téléphone pour en ravoir. Elle est toujours trèèèèès fatiguée mais a moins mal à sa patte. Elle reste h24 sur un perchoir sans bouger si ce n'est se tourner. 


EDIT:
Les personnes ayant sauvé Lucette m'ont envoyé des photos de lui lors de sa découverte, quelle était le pourcentage de chances que l'on se croise ?

----------


## Aniky

J'ai l'impression que l'état de la tourterelle se dégrade: elle vomit ses graines depuis hier. Si pas d'amélioration ce soir je téléphone au vétérinaire pour voir ce que l'on peut faire.

----------


## phacélie

Elle va mieux ?

----------


## Aniky

> Elle va mieux ?


elle a arrêté de vomir mais c'est clairement pas la joie. Je n'ai pas eu el temps de contacter le véto je le fais demain en urgence car en plus je viens de voir que ca bague est beaucoup trops serrée sur sa patte ca doit lui faire mal. Je n'ai aucun moyen de la lui enlever :/

----------


## Alantka

Décidément elle les enchaîne  :Frown:

----------


## Aniky

Oui j'en viens à me demander si vu son état ca vaut le coup de continuer :/ Je verrai avec le véto.

----------


## Aniky

J'ai pu avoir la clinique: malheureusement pas possible de me donner un rendez vous car ils sont surchargé. Je dois retéléphoner la semaine prochaine car pour retirer la bague il faudrait qu'elle soit anesthesié(ce qui me fait un peu peur). En revanche je passerai demainrécupérer le méédicament.

Je vais peut être récupérrer un pigeona  l'aile cassée si la dame me recontacte.

----------


## Aniky

Ce matin je suis allée chercher le médicament chez le vétérinaire mais pas de chance il n'en reste pas assez du coup je vais devoir y retourner fin de semaine prochaine. 

La tourterelle a les pattes très gonflé et  j'ai l'impression que la peau recommence a peler. Elle semble avoir bien mal du coup par précaution j'ai recommencé à lui donner de l'anti inflmmatoire. J'espère qu'on pourra faire quelque chose pour elle et couper sa bague. 

En allant au pot de départ d'un collègue a 13h j'ai remarqué un pigeon qui restait contre le rebord d'une porte automatique et là paf une fille lui saute a coté en hurlant pour le faire voler. Le pauvre a tenté de courir mais est tombé et a rampé avec ses ailes avant d'arriver a se relever et faire dificilement quelques pas. La petite de plus d'une dizaine d'année l'a regardé étonnée puis a regardé ses parents et est partie. Je suis allée lechercher et il était en detresse respiratoire et très maigre avec du liquide plein le jabot. Malheureusement j'ai peine eu le temps de rentrer chez moi pour le mettre en cage qu'il est mort dans mes mains certainement noyé par son propre vomi... C'était extactement le même cas que pour Vomito (pour ceux qui suivent le topic) quelques pages en arrières qui était mort lui aussi. J'ai vu avec horreur que c'était un pigeon qui a mangé ce matin les lentilles que je donne (une poignée ou deux) au pigeon qui a les fils qui lui rentrent dans un doigts que je n'arrive toujours pas a attrapé.  Je suis dégouttée et assez choqué de sa mort même si ca a été "rapide" mais le fait que je lui ai donné a mangé ce matin me fend le coeur. 

Pour le pigeon aux fils au doigt il est de moins en moins farouche mais malheureusement les fils sont déjà profondément dans la chaire. Il avait disparu pendant un temps puis il est réapparu visiblement victime d'une attaque il y a deux semaines car il n'a plus de queue. Je l'avais repéré car il était en boule sur la "place du village"  en allant au boulot. Du coup depuis deux semaines tous les matins il est sur la palce a partir de 8h et attends sa nourriture. Maintenant il me reconnait donc je pense que je pourrai bientôt arriver a le prendre. j'espère y arriver avant l'hivers. 

Ce je récupère le pigeon à l'aile cassée. Je mettrais a jour le post avec son histoire à ce moment là. Photos du pigeon telles qu'elles sont sur son annonce LBC (une amie m'a fait passer le lien: merci à toi  :Big Grin: ). On peu voir du sang séché sur l'aile.



EDIT: lucette va toujours très bien et est très calme. Ca change des deux fauves (les deux au doigt qui reste coincé sous leur patte) en volière.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Que de mésaventures pour nos pigeons ! C'est vrai que certains d'entre eux alignent les problèmes de santé. Ca me fend le coeur d'en voir souffrir autant. Mon PUCLHO a toujours de quoi se faire des soucis. Maintenant, il a plusieurs mouches qui glissent sur ses plumes, qui vont sous ses ailes. Il laisse qu'on s'approche de lui et on a pu voir que c'est des mouches plates, je pense, mais que faire ? Y a-t-il un spray adapté contre ses parasites ? Un autre traitement ? Moi je ne sais pas. Il est un peu affaibli... ses plumes tombent un peu moins mais on sent un perte de vitalité chez lui. 
Aniky, que vous êtes brave ! C'est merveilleux de s'occuper de ces petits pigeons blessés, malades. La petite tourterelle est à plat... elle souffre beaucoup. Y a-t-il un bon revigorant à lui donner ? Par exemple une boisson vitaminée. Oui, il faut continuer les antibiotiques, je pense, s'il y a infection. Ah... j'espère tout de bon pour elle; elle est trop chouchou. 
J'essaie de revenir sur le forum demain dimanche, en journée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour. Il est beau ce pigeon "camouflage".

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui, les lentilles c'est super. Très fortifiant.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. PULCHO aussi, il vomissait des graines à peine mangées. C'était à cause du CORYZA. On lui a donné des gouttes adaptées et en quelques jours, c'était ok. Si la tourterelle peut arriver à manger d'autres types de graines, c'est bien. Nous aussi, on a varié les grains proposés avec PULCHO. C'est lui qui choisissait ce qu'il mangeait et on a vu que c'était les graines de tournesol qu'il préférait à ce moment-là. Maintenant, il adore les lentilles rouges.

----------


## Aniky

Merci pour vos messages.  La petite tourterelle a aussi des vitamines. Pour Pulcho il faut lui mettre une goutte de frontline chat/furet SOUS  chaque aile a même al peau: il y a une petite zone au niveau de l'insertion de l'aile ou vous pouvez facilement écarter les plumes pour y mettre la goutte ca marche contre les mouches plates.

EDIT: l'état de la tourterelle se dégrade, elle a du mal a respirer comme si elle avait les voies respiratoires encombrées :/ Elles est toujours sous deux antibiotiques différents, l'anti parasite et jai repris hier le traitement anifongique.  Je me demande vraiment si il ne faudrait pas la piquer car ca fait 4 semaines d'antibio+antiparasite qui ne donnent rien et son état se redégrade sans compter ses pattes qui gonflent.  Elle est sale car reste tout le temps au même endroit :/   On peut voir que sa patte baguée est beaucoup plus enflée que l'aute et sa bague ne bouge plus du tout de haut en bas sa patte droite n'a pas une taille normale non plus, sa peau commence a peler comme la dernière fois d'ou l'anti inflammatoire donné hier et aujourd'huis qui fait office d'anti douleurs. Par contre elle fait toujours consciencieusement sa toilette plusieurs fois par jours. Je n'ose pas la laver ou même l'asperger d'eau vu son état, je emanderai l'avis du véto. 



Le nouveau pigeon se nomme Grisette nommé à partir du pseudo de la dame qui est le noms de son chat. Je lui applique une crème pour les plaies (dermaflon) + anibiotique. 
L'état de Grisette est pire que ce que je  pensais et  j'ai des doutes sur le fait qu'il faille amputer une partie  de l'aile car il y a une elle croute et une grosse zone nécrosée. Il est  aussi très maigre mais a bon appétit aussi bien chez moi que chez sa  sauveuse. Monsieur (?) à sale caractère et n'hésite pas a donner de  violents coups d'aile pour faire comprendre qu'il veut qu'on le laisse  tranquile ce qui est plustôt bon signe  :: .

 Il m'a été amené par un couple charmant, investi  dans la protection  des animaux: merci pour ce que vous avez fait pour lui. Ca a été une  super rencontre et encore merci pour les photos des pattes de la  tourterelle. Ils n'ont pas hésité a faire presque 40 min de trajet pour  me l'amener.  :: 

 Je rêve d'un rendez vous rapidement chez le véto mais vu qu'ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient plein d'urgences opération je ne pense pas en avoir un rapidement.  ::

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour, merci pour votre message et pour votre conseil. Alors après-demain, mardi, je vais de suite acheter un emballage de ces gouttes anti-mouches plates. C'est peut-être la canicule et le besoin de nourriture (sang) qui les attire vers les pigeons. Je ne connaissais pas ce phénomène. C'est super, je vais tester et je vous en parlerai dans quelques jours. 

La petite tourterelle a-t-elle une mini blessure/éraflure au niveau de sa patte ? Je distingue mal sur la photo, mais n'y a-t-il pas comme une petite zone sans écailles ? Là, c'est bien de mettre de la pommade désinfectante et cicatrisante, comme j'ai fait avec PULCHO. Il s'en est sorti grâce à cet onguent salvateur. Si vous le pouvez, passez-lui d'abord les pattes sous le robinet (juste lui rincer les pattes avec de l'eau tiède à fraîche, avec un peu de savon car c'est plutôt anti-bactérien) pendant une bonne minute. Oui, je sais, c'est une manoeuvre assez difficile (ou pas du tout !); ayez l'eau du robinet déjà coulante et déjà avec la bonne température quand vous avez l'oiseau entre vos mains. Moi j'ai répété cela 3 fois par jour et après j'appliquais chaque fois la pommade, très légèrement, mais en massant longtemps (3 minutes, environ, je veux dire) pour que ça pénètre mieux (c'est bien mieux que de juste poser la pommade). J'aime bien faire cela, je trouve que c'est facile. Je fais comme cela pour chaque blessure apparente. Je compte sur l'eau, le savon et le massage de la pommade pour la petite chouchou. C'est bien qu'elle fasse sa toilette tous les jours. Elle est une battante. Ca c'est sûr. Il lui faut une petite dose de soleil et d'air frais tous les jours. Ces oiseaux m'étonneront toujours. 

J'essaie de revenir ce soir et/ou demain sur le forum. A bientôt.

----------


## Sylves

... J'oublais... les graines de tournesol, c'est super car ça contient beaucoup de vitamine E, excellente pour les problèmes de peau. Si vous le pouvez, proposez-lui plein de pipas décortiquées (mais non salées). Elle/il va adorer, normalement. Bon après-midi.

----------


## Aniky

La touterelle n a aucune blessure visible juste les pattes gonflée avec la bague qui la garotte :/

Ce matin j'ai décidé de pour une fois sortir de mon trou et aller marcher un peu histoire de ne pas être restée 2 jours sans sortir dehors devant l'ordi. J'ai vu de loin un pigeon qui avait l'air pas très bien et en jetant quelques graines par terre effectivement quelque chose clochait car il n'est pas venu en volant mais en courrant pour manger les graines. Dans le petit groupe qui s'est forméé il y avait un pigeon avec les pattes attachées l'une à l'autre par un fil ou des cheveux mais aucun des deux ne s'est approché bien que je sois restée là 30min. Je me décide partir et je jette un coup d'oeil a la grande fontaine/moulin derrière moi ou les pigeons viennent s'abreuver. Et là je vois despigeons pas bien, en faisantle tour de la fontaine qui donne sur une mini aire de jeux je vois un premier pigeon mort,puis un deuxièmes de l'autre coté et enfin un  troisème mort noyé. Je descends les grosses marches qui mènent à l'eau et je répère d'autres pigeons mal en point sur les rebords de la fontaine contre le mur. Un s'enfuit en me voyant il va rapidement mourir malheureusement vu son état) il avait le cou raide et tombant comme cassé.  Je remarque un pigeon en boule entre les escalier et le mur que j'arrive a attraper et un pigeon  SOUS les marches qui a réussi a s'éloigner. J'ai tout de suite pensé au pigeon mort dans mes mains samedi. Du coup je rentre chez moi afin de prendre mon téléphone et surtout de quoi m'équiper pour aller dans l'eau et tenter d'attraper les pigeons restant: une serviette, un nouveau pantalon en cas de glisse dans l'eau et une épuisette. Je téléphone au centre de sauvegarde de la faune locale qui me dit de téléphoner à la police car l'eau remonte a l'aire de jeux ou pataugent les enfants et que cela peut représenter un problème de santé publique. Du coup je téléphone a la police leur expliquant la situation a un première dame puis un monsieur qui semblait écouter la a conversation a prit plus ou moins le relais et m'a donné l'autorisation d'aller dans la fontaine pour chercher les survivants , qu'ils me surveillaient  via la caméras de sécurité qui se trouve juste au niveau des escaliers. Donc ni une ni deux j'attrape un premier pigeon puis me  jette a l'eau (jusque au genou) avec mon épuisette pour tenter d'attraper le dernier pigeon encore là en évitant de glisser. Il es'est trainé jusqu'au bout du rebord et j'ai réussi a l'attraper avec l'épuisette. Je suis retournée sur les marches pour le mettre dans le sac avec l'autre et 'jai bien revérifié qu'il n'y en avait plus nul part. J'ai ensuite ramassé les cadavres (un dans l'eau les deux autres par terre) et les ai déposé dans une poubelle.  La caméra de surveillance suivait mes moindres fait et geste  c'était rigolos de la voir "me suivre" quand je faisais els aller retours vers la poubelle etc. Du coup j'ai recontacté la police mais suis tombée sur quelqu'un d autre qui a prit mes coordonnées et m'a dit de le signaler a la mairie. J'ai fait un signe a la caméra pour dire que tout était ok et suis rentrée chez moi. 

Je ne suis aps du tout optimiste: un est très maigre et a des soucis pour respirer il semble bien vieux, un n'a rien de visible, et un a le cou comme cassé et beaucoup de diarrhée (le tout premier que j'ai attrapé):

Cou cassé:


le "vieux maigre" qui je pense est mourrant :/ :


Et celui qui n'a rien de visible:


la zone de capture, les points rouge représentent la localisation des pigeons:


Je suis un peu dépassée car là ca me fait 7 oiseaux en soins, je vais surement avoir une chirurgie pour Grisette qui va me coûter un bras, si la tourterelle doti être endormie pour sa bague idem :/. Je ne sais pas quand je pourrai avoir un rendez vous chez le véto sachant que j'ai presque les mêmes  heures qu'eux. je verrai bien demain ce qu'on me dit.

----------


## POLKA67

Bravo à toi Aniky, j'espère que des analyses de cette eau seront faites rapidement par la mairie au cas où elle serait incriminée dans cette hécatombe.
Le centre de sauvegarde de la faune locale ne pourrait pas faire une prise en charge de ces pigeons ?
Pas d'association locale  "Pigeons" qui pourrait faire un appel aux dons en ligne ?

https://laroucoulade.fr/bas-rhin/

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Ah... Mais qu'est-ce qui arrive...  ??!!! C'est tellement désolant. Evidemment, on se pose des questions sur un phénomène polluant qui peut nuire ainsi aux oiseaux, à la faune. Pas clair, cette hécatombe; ça doit être une contamination ou autre chose du genre. Totalement malveillant ? Autre chose ? On ne sait la suite de cette triste affaire... Est-ce que les autorités vont réagir vite ? Des mesures seront-elles prises ? Là encore, on va devoir attendre... J'espère qu'il y aura une explication concrète à tout ça. Et maintenant, tous ces pigeons affectés... contaminés... décédés... Pas croyable, ça se répète sans fin. Bon, je pense que vous avez bien réagi. Courage, félicitations ! C'est presque un travail à plein temps, cette occupation. Mais quelle tristesse, cette situation. 

Pour notre petit pigeon, j'ai réussi à avoir de la poudre anti-parasites, anti-puces par un ami qui a des poules. Je vais donc lui en mettre sous les ailes, si je peux. J'ai également vu que les quelques congénères de PULCHO ont aussi ces mouches plates sur leurs plumes. Alors là... ça va peut-être pas être possible de les approcher. Pour eux, je ne sais pas comment faire vu que c'est de la poudre. 

En fait, avec eux, il y a toujours quelque chose à faire, à apprendre. C'est fou. Mais je constate qu'ils sont trop souvent touchées par la maladie, les blessures, les parasites,... Ils sont très endurants mais alors qu''est-ce qu'ils souffrent. 

Pour la petite tourterelle, même en savonnant bien sa patte, la bague ne pourrait-elle pas glisser vers le bas ? 

On lui souhaite d'aller mieux, à ce petit oiseau très patient. 

Merci ! A bientôt !

----------


## Sylves

ReBonjour. Je reviens car on a un autre jeune pigeon qui s'est approché du jardin avec un oeil droit tout ouvert, tout gonflé et il ne peut pas le fermer (la paupière est enflée, elle ne se ferme pas). Son oeil gauche est OK. Il est plutôt K.O., affaibli, recroquevillé. Ca ne saigne pas, il n'y a pas de plaie; c'est gonflé et toujours ouvert. Est-ce le CORYZA qui sévit à nouveau parmi les congénères de PULCHO ? Ca a l'air que oui. Mais le CORYZA est latéral (un seul oeil touché ? Bilatéral (les deux yeux touchés) ? Bon, nous on va essayer de remettre des gouttes anti-CORYZA dans l'eau de boisson qu'on met sur l'herbe. Ils sont trop souvent malades, ces pigeons. C'est triste.

----------


## Aniky

Il faudrait des photo: la trichomonose ou la variole peuvent donner ces symptomes. 


Le pigeon "au cou cassé" se dégrade et ne ient plus debout. Les deux autres se maintiennent ils ont tous les trois une grosse diarrhée (coccidiose ?). Je nourris les deux autres à la mains tant ils sont faibles.  Surtout "le plus vieux". Je ne suis aps du tout optimiste. je suis retournée deux fois sur place au cas ou pour tenter de retrouver les deux que j'ai raté mais rien de rien et on a eu un énorme orage avec beaucoup de vent et de pluie....

edit polka: en fait le gorna accepterai de les prendre mais je ne peux aps les y amener (pas de voiture) et personne de mon entourage ne veut le faire :/ Je ne connaissais pas cette assos merci beaucoup.

----------


## POLKA67

Vous êtes là pour eux c'est énorme, sont au calme quelle que soit l'issue...

----------


## Aniky

C'est gentil. Malheureusement je viens de retrouver le "vieux pigeon" et "cou cassé" mort.

----------


## POLKA67

ohhh, est parti sans stress, à l'abri grâce à toi...

----------


## Aniky

En voulant enlever le "cadavre" de Cou cassé j'ai vu avec horreur qu'en fait il respirait toujours: il était étendu de tout son long par terre "face" contre terre et le bec sous son cou. J'ai de suite téléphone au véto avant l'ouverture (je me suis faîte un peu réprimander d'ailleurs ^^''' mais ca valait le coup) du coup ni une ni deux j'ai foncé avec lui et Grisette  pour y être à l'ouverture. Au final la véto qui suit la tourterelle m'a reçu et on a décidé d'euthanasier Cou Cassé, elle a inspespecté l'aile de Grisette qui au final doit être amputé car la nécrose est de part en part de l'aile sauf sur une petite zone ou le sang passe encore mais pour peu de temps. Heureusement qu'on a regardé sous l'aile car sinon on aurait attendu plus longtemps a cause de la minuscule zone encore irriguée. j'espère qu'il va supporter l'anesthésie. J'en profite pour déposer la tourterelle afin de s'occuper de sa patte, si ils n'arrivent pasà couper la bague de manière traditionnelle il faudra elle aussi l'endormir et vu son état ca me stress beaucoup. 

Désolée pour la qualité des photos mon téléphone n'est pas high tech.
Cou cassé chez le véto.


Grisette chez le véto:

----------


## POLKA67

Ohlalla Aniky, faut avoir le coeu bien accroché pour venir en aide aux pigeons...

----------


## Aniky

Cou cassé a bien été euthanasié: RIP. 

Le dernier en vie est faible, hagard. J'ai des doutes sur le fait qu'il mange du coup je le gave aussi. Il a de très grosses diarrhées (cf tache humide sur la photo). il a un traitement contre la coccidiose faute de mieux, un "smecta" pour animaux, antibio+antiparasite :/


J'ai vun autre pigeon en boule dans la zone de la fontaine mais je n'ai pas réussi a l attraper. 

Grisette a été opéré et effectivement son aile était en très sale état sous les plumes et allait se détacher si il ne faisait pas une septicémie avant car l'os était sorti des chaires.  Le véto a gardé une partie de l'aile pour l'équilibre, par contre il va avoir besoin qu'on lui refasse le pansement plusieurs fois car une zone va devoir cicatriser d'elle même donc ca va être long. Il est sous antibio+anti inflamatoire.La bonne nouvelle c'est que Grisette a toujours aussi mauvais caractère et tente toujours de m'attaquer.


Pour la tourterelle: ils ont réussi a lui couper la bague mais le véto trouve que ses soucis respiratoires se sont aggravés. Il pense peut être a un soucis cardiaque qui  provoquerait un gonflement au niveau des pattes et les soucis respiratoire. Il lui donne 5 jours avant de la piquer... J'ai demandé si il n'y avait pas moyen de savori précisément si c'était ca ou non style écho ou autre et il m'a répondu qu'il allait demander a son collègue spé  oiseaux. J'ai vu une clinique sur Strasbourg ou l'on ne peut y aller que sur adressage et qu'ils ont les équipements pour faire des endoscopies des sacs aériens etc a voir selon le prix (je ne peux pas dépenser 6 000e non plus quand je vois que j'enchaîne les sauvetages). En tout cas elle avai l'air moins douloureuse car elle a marché un peu. Wait and see.



Un ami a eu la gentiellesse d'aller me les chercher a la clinique, car il termine le travail avant moi, pour me les déposer dans mon garage afin que je commence les soins dès ce soir et non pas demain après midi.   J'irai régler la douloureuse demain. 



Lucette va toujours bien et vie sa petite vie dans la maison en attendant son adoption:

----------


## POLKA67

Plein de bonnes ondes pour les rescapés, chapeau à toi de prendre soin d'eux...

----------


## Aniky

Merci. 
Grisette a réussi a enlever son bandage dans la nuit. Du coup je suis allée en urgence chez le vétérinaire qui lui en a refait un. je suis passée devant la fameuse fontaine et il y avait un nouveau pigeon en boule sur le rebord donc je suis retournée dans l eau le chercher et il a été vu par le véto. Il est complètement a l'ouest. J'ai l'impression qu'il a des soucis neuro... Je vais voir l'évolution de son état.

J'ai pris un rendez vous dans une énorme clinique de la région pour la tourterelle qui ont des sacnners peuvent faire des endoscopie des sac aériens etc: seul moyen d'avoir des examens qui pourraient aider au diagnostique d'après le véto mais qui va me coûter un rein. Je verrai si je peux payer ou non car l'addition sera beaucoup plus salée que celle que j'ai eu ce matin.

----------


## Aniky

Rebelotte nouveau pigeon attrapé au même endroit il y a trentes minutes: il a une plaie au cou et semble avoir un soucis a l'aile sans compter qu'il est complètement a l ouest :/. J'ai été alpagué par un monsieur avec ses deux chiens me disant de faire attention a la grippe aviaire. Il était sympas.



Et le pigeon qui a bien une PMV attrapé hier dans la fontaine et qui a vu le véto.

Comme je sais qu'il ya  un soucis je passe matin midi et soir dans cette zone pour voir si il y a des pigeons dans le besoin.

----------


## duma762000

y a t il une association qui vous aide financièrement ? Peut être des associations comme la LPO ?

----------


## phacélie

Je doute( mais je me trompe peut-être) que la LPO finance les soins des pigeons bisets des villes ou des oiseaux domestiques comme la petite tourterelle...

Ta soeur n'avait pas monté une association, Aniky ? Tu pourrais faire des appels aux dons par son intermédiaire si c'est le cas, non ?
Ou ici même, avec le nombre d'oiseaux que tu emmènes chez le véto, ça rentre probablement dans les critères, tu as regardé, là ? Demander des dons : Qui peut lancer un appel dans cette rubrique

----------


## Aniky

En effet la LPO, comme beaucoup de centres de sauvegarde de la faune, ne prends pas en charge les pigeons: beaucoup trop nombreux et pas "interessant"  d'un point de vue biodiversité pour qu'on se concentre sur eux.


En rentrant j'ai trouvé le pigeon attrapé a midi sur le dos je le pensais mort alors qu'en fait il s'était retrouvé coincé (comment ?) sur le dos. Son aile semble abimé. 

Du coup là je me retrouve avec 5 oiseaux a gaver matin midi et soir (la  tourterelle, les 3 pigeons de la fontaine, et mon chorizo). C'est vraiment tendu (pas le temps de vraiment manger pendant ma pause et moins de temps pour mes animaux) mais ca ne durera pas donc je serre les dents. 

Je laisse deux ou trois semaines au PMV pour qu'il arrive à se remettre a manger seul (les torticolis l'empêche de gober les graines) car je ne veux pas me relancer a nourrir a la mains comme chorizo. Attention chorizo est vraiment mon "chouchou d'amour" je l'a'adore mais c'est un boulot monstre qui m'empêche de faire beaucoup de chose (partir une journée sans lui ce n'est pas possible car je n'ai personne pour le nourrir si besoin).  Du coup j'attends de voir si les vitamines font leur effet sur le système nerveux du pigeon et que son état s'améliore donc manger seul. 

La tourt a RDV jeudi dans une clinique spécialisé pour savoir ce qu'elle a et si il faut l'euthanasier ou non. Heureusement on m'a laissé prendre une demi journée de congé pour y aller. 

Si les deux autres pigeons ne mangent pas seul non plus d'ici deux-trois semaines je les ferai piquer aussi. Le pigeona  la diarrhée se maintient a mon grand éétonnement mais est toujours complètement à l'ouest comme tous ceux de la fontaine. 

Pour les appels au don comme je n'ai pas de facture je ne pense pas que cela passe et généralement les pigeons n'attirent pas grand monde (au regards des cagnottes que j'ai vu passer). 

Oui on voulait faire une association avec ma soeur pour qu'on puisse  peut être avoir des prix assos mais on ne comprends rien a la paperasse  (proces verbal etc même avec les modèles) du coup on a abandonné l'idée :/ On ne connait personne qui y comprends quelque chose.

----------


## Aniky

Je suis retournée chez le véto pour le changement de pansement de Grisette, montrer le pigeon qui a l'aile tombant et deveniez ce que je trouve par terre sur le chemin... Une tourterelle très très mal en point (froide et très maigre). Je 'lai déposé a l accueil  puis suis allée en consultation. La plaie macère un peut trop pour Grisette du coup il faut changer le pansement  plus souvent le soucis étant que je ne pourrai pas amener Grisette lundi car je dois passer la journée à l'hopital et idem lundi prochain. Les rendez vous ayant été pris en Janver je ne pouvais vraiment déplacer ces journées là. Il a donc été décidé de laisser grisette  sur place et que je le récupère mardi (j'espère ne pas avoir a payer de frais d'hospitalisation T__T).  

On ne peut rien faire pour le pigeon a l aile pendante et la véto n'aurait rien senti de particulier à l'aile. On aurait pu faire une radio mais cela n'aurait rien changé donc au vu du prix et des frais qui s'annoncent jeudi pour la tourterelle blanche j'ai préféré refuser. 

J'ai demandé l'avis du véto  pour la tourterelle et  n'étant que très peu optimiste et vu son état elle sera euthanasié (35e ouch), je n'ai pas fait de photos car très pressée.

La suite au prochain épisode.

----------


## POLKA67

Ohlala quel enchaînement de pigeons/tourterelles blessées, de quoi désespérer, chapeau à toi de les aider !

----------


## nat34

Tu ne peux pas contacter une association pour te mettre en cheville avec ?

----------


## Aniky

merci polka67 en effet je les enchaînes. Pour le moment tout le monde se maintient. 

Nat34 malheureusement j'avais déjà demandé de l'aide pour des pigeons a la SPA de Strasbourg, SPA de Haguenau, au GORNA, une assos pour oiseaux de volière et... Personne pour m'aider. J'ai eu de la chance qu'une de ces personnes me donne le contacte de quelqu'un qui travaille dans un parc animalier qui a été très gentil et a accepté de prendre 10 oiseaux au final (je crois qu'a la base c'était 12). Certains a moi certains a ma soeur pour vider sa grande volière.

  Les  pigeons n'interessent personne sauf si- et ecnore- ce sont des pigeons de race et jolis. Les miens sont des éclopés de rue pas jolis, ma soeur en a beaucoup elle aussi.  L'assos crdo pigeon est encore plus débordée que moi et je ne me vois pas lui demander de m'aider car je sais qu'elle ne pourra pas (Tenshi et Akuma viennent d'un appel a l aide qui a été fait a crédo pigeon mais qui était overbooké).

----------


## Aniky

Pas de changement au niveau des trois pigeons malades :/

L'état des yeux de la tourterelle se dégrade: il y a de plus en plus de sorte de minuscules pustules au niveau de la 3em paupière et surtout ses yeux coulent. Vivement le véto jeudi...

Je récupère Grisette demain.

Lucette a des plumes qui poussent sur chaques doigts ce qui lui  donne quelques douleurs.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. J'ai lu vos messages, merci. En effet, c'est dur car pas d'intérêt pour les pigeons ou les tourterelles. Il en faut, de la patience, du temps libre et de la volonté pour s'occuper de ces animaux que peu de gens aiment. Moi j'ai le moral un peu bas, ces jours-ci. Depuis hier, on a une vieille pigeonne (qui a beaucoup couvé cette année; elle a eu 10 petits depuis janvier 2022) qui est revenue au jardin mais elle est sans plumes sous son cou et au-dessus de son nez. Son mâle lui remonte un peu le moral en restant auprès d'elle mais le roucoulement est comme "fâché". Ce couple est extraordinaire. Elle reste dans un coin; elle a le regard affolé. Je pense qu'elle a subi une attaque malveillante de la part de promeneurs méchants. Odieux !  La méchanceté rend heureux ces pauvres gens. Voilà la société qui nous entoure. Après, ces gens-là osent aller à l'église et se croire parfaits. PFFF.

----------


## Aniky

Je suis allée chercher Grisette chez le véto a midi. Il faudra que je le redépose jeudi matin,avant de prendre le train pour aller chez le véto spécialisé pour la tourterelle, afin de refaire son bandage. 

En rentrant chez moi j'ai fait un détours vers la zone ou les pigeons sont malades et bingo. Un premier dans la fontaine: j'ai encore du me mouiller les jambes en croisant les doigts pour que la police ne passe pas par là. Puis en faisant le tours pour rentrer: deux pigeons pas bien au sol. J'ai réussi a en attraper un sur les deux. 

En arrivant devant chez moi j'entends un couinement de canaris et surprise: un canaris était posé sur la barrière de chantier au niveau de la friche en bas de chez moi. Il s'est envolé et je l'ai vu de loin atterrir dans la végétation. Je monte déposer les pigeons et redescends après avoir mit l'ordi volume a fond avec des chant de canaris me faufiler entre les grilles et un murs pour aller dans la zone. Je l'y ai retrouvé il était faible mais bougeait aps mal mal. Je lui ai montré de la nourriture en en déposant a plusieurs endroit mais il commençait a chercher a fuir. Je n'ai malheureusement qu'eu l temps de l'éfleurer et il a réussi a s'envoler assez haut pour passer entre le bâtiment en ruine et une maison habité. J'ai déposé de la nourriture a plusieurs endroit par terre et sur des murs. j'ai sonné a la maison habité et les voisins m'ont ouvert et ont accepté de mettre un peu de  graine chez eux. Je suis degouttée j'en ai pleuré pendant 20 min car en ne l'attrapant pas je l'ai condamné a mort. J’aurai du prendre plus mont temps.  

Les pigeons déjà chez moi ne montrent aucune amélioration niveau symptomes neuro... Et la tourterelle se dégrade ce matin elle a vomie

Je mettrai des photos ce soir.

----------


## POLKA67

Courage Aniky !

----------


## Aniky

Merci polka67.

Comme il faitt sombre je n'ai pas de belles photos. J esserai d en faire de plus "jolis" demain.

Le pigeon attrapé dans la fontaine, il crit des que je le touche et est maigre. Il ne mange pas seul dû à ses problèmes neuro, il tentait de boire sa diarrhé et tapait violament son bec sur le fond de la cage avant qu'il comprenne ou était l'eau (avec vitamines B). Je vais le nommer 
Eric


Photo d'Andrew quand je l'ai repéré a midi, il y avait un autre pigeon qui s est enfuit avant que je ne l'attrape. Ce qui m'a fait l'attraper est qu'il était contre le mur sans bouger:


Je mettrai d'autres photos demains ou quand j'aurai le temps car c'est beaucoup de travail (nourrir etc) en plus de mes oiseaux a moi. 

Je n'ai toujours pas revu le canaris...

Et j'ai vu d'autres pigeons a l'air pas nette sans réussir a les attraper. En rentrant chez moi ce soir un errer de manière bizarre: changement brutale de direction etc mais il s est envolé avant que je ne l'attrape. Il y a un grand festivale pour 2 semaines qui va compliquer un peu les captures.  Je suis pratiquement a la limite de chez limite de ma capacité d'accueil car j'ai deux pigeons en attente d'amputation non touché par la madie qui me prennent une volière de deux mètres. J'en ai en tout 9 "temporaires" + mon chorizo adoré.

----------


## Aniky

Et de deux nouveaux pigeons dont un mal barré (jabot gonflé, plein d eau). J'en ai loupé deux autres. Un reste toujours au même endroit car hier soir je l'avais reperé. Je vais voir si j'arrive a l'attraper, le problème est qu'avec le festivale la zone sert de snack etc du coup est bondé donc ca va être dur de l'attraper.  Je tenterai le coup demain matin avant d'aller chez le véto déposer Grisette pour son bandage et juste avant de prendre le train pour la tourterelle. 

Un des deux attrapé tout à l'heure; je me demande si ce n'est pas celui qui m'a échappé hier soir(celui quia  des soucis repsiratoire et le jabot gonflé):


Il ne me reste plus qu'une cage de transport pour faire une quarantaine. Je vais voir si il ya  moyen d'en acheter d'autres pas trop chère sinon il va falloir faire des choix :/  Je vais aussi tenter de faire des cohabitation dans les cages pour chien pliantes. Les plus "atteints" ensemble vu qu'ils ont moins de chances de se battre ou d'arriver a se donner des coups de bec. C'est horrible je n'ai jamais vécu une telle chose en plus de 10 ans de sauvetages.

----------


## Delphane

Je n'ai pas l'impression de voir des pigeons mal en point aussi souvent à Dijon (en même temps, je n'ai pas les yeux partout, et je ne suis pas en ville tous les jours... mais même ceux que je vois dans un état bof, sont de toute façon pas assez mal pour que j'ai l'impression de pouvoir les attraper à la main en tout cas)...

Tu ne penses pas qu'il y a une épidémie, ou un truc comme ça dans ta ville ?

----------


## POLKA67

Pareil ici mais je n'en vois pas beaucoup hormis ceux qui font le nid au-dessus de mon balcon et qui viennent 2x par an pour une petite période à chaque fois... Suis en pleine campagne aussi.
Mangeraient-ils de la nourriture pas adaptée pour eux ou empoisonnée ?

----------


## Aniky

Alors en fait c'est une épidémie de PMV, c'est un virus très virulent qui attaque le système nerveux. C'est le même virus qui a rendu chorio dépendant et lui fait faire des rechutes.  Quelqu'un avait bien deviné pour la maladie. 

Du coup soit ils se remettent (= peuvent manger seul ce qui nest pas le cas pour le moment) soit je devrai les faire euthanasier car je n'ai pas la place pour autant de pensionnaire sur le long terme et surtout je ne me vois pas les nourrir matin-midi et soir comme chorizo.

Après j'ai l'oeil pour repérer les malades etc pour les pigeons. J'en ai déjà attrapé avec des amis qui se demandaient ce que je voyais pour reconnaitre si un pigeon était pas bien car eux ne voyaient aucune différence ^^''

Demain amtin je dépose grisette au véto pour son bandage, j'enchaine le train pour Strasbourg pour la tourterelle, je ne sais pas pour combiens de temps j'en aurai là bas ca son état est pas top du tout bien qu'elle remange seule car elle a de plus en lus de soucis aux yeux.

Comme je me doutais celui qui avait des soucis respiratoires est mort dans l'après midi (celui sur la dernière photo).

----------


## POLKA67

Je viens de lire, pas de traitement existant apparemment et très contagieux, il y a sûrement davantage de colonies de pigeons en ville qu'à la campagne.

----------


## del28

ici les pigeons et tourterelles sont en pleine santé. ils ont tous les potagers à aller picorer et peut être moins de promiscuité
fait pas bon d'être un pigeon des villes. 
je n'interviens jamais parce que je ne connais rien aux oiseaux mais je te lis avec beaucoup d'interet. 
je te trouve courageuse de faire tout ce que tu fais

----------


## Alantka

> je n'interviens jamais parce que je ne connais rien aux oiseaux mais je te lis avec beaucoup d'interet. 
> je te trouve courageuse de faire tout ce que tu fais


Je pense qu'on est nombreux à penser comme toi

----------


## Aniky

Merci pour vos petits mots, je pensais que le topic n'était pas tant que ca suivis. 
Le pigeon dernier des deux pigeons attrapé hier est mort dans la nuit :/

Pour la tourterelle: elle a de l'arthrite, des problèmes aux yeux, les voies aériennes ne sont pas si touchées que ca ouf) mais le début des sac aérien est un peu encombré de même que la gorge qui est rouge et enflamée., elle a le coeur trop gros ainsi que le foie /:
Du coup on test un autre antibiotique (associé a un antifongique pour évider une candidose), des inhalations.  L'arthrite, les soucis d'yeux,  le coeur et le foie trop gros  seraient dus a une infection qui se serait propagé dans le sang  et aurait atteints toutes ces zones. On croise les doigts pour elle. J'esserai de demander a quelqu'un de prendre les cliché que le Docteur m'a imprimé des radios pour vous les montreer. 
L'équipe de la clinique a été top du début a la fin. Je suis restée deux heure sur place. Les ASV sont sympas, la vétérinaire m'a tout expliqué de A à Z  et a même prit de son temps pour m'imprimer un petit dossier sur le picage pour ma conure qui avait été négligé  chez son ancien propriétaire. Du coup je ferai faire des examens complémentaire en suivant ce petit dossier. Bref je suis contente  bien que aps très optimiste pour la tourte.
Une photo de la radio de profil de la tourte, le petit rond en haut a droite montre la zone un peu touché des sac aériens (plus sombres) et les flèches les organes trop gros qui poussent le grit ("pierres" qui servent a digérer) loin dans la cavité abdominale.





L'arthrite bien visible au niveau de l'articulation de la patte (pas belle diffuse etc).



EDIT: mauvaise nouvelle, j'ai retrouvé un des pigeons avec le cou raide comme Coucassé du coup je l'amène pour une eutha demain matin et idem Eric qui semble malvoyant d'un oeil et  après avoir changé la cage comme paralysé du coup eutha demain aussi si toujours vivant.  Je n'ai pas pu amener Grisette faire changer son bandage ce matin  car c'était trop juste niveau temps pour le train. 



Et Eric

----------


## Aniky

Les deux pigeons ont été euthanasié ce matin avec la tourterelle de la dernière fois j'ai pour presque 100e d'eutha pour 3 oiseaux. Je ne sais pas si je pourrai continuer a assumer  ces frais si ca continu car je viens d'attraper trois nouveaux pigeon. Un est je pense mourrant -; jabot gonflé plein d'eau. J'ai du les cacher dans le garage car mes voisins qui n'aiment pas les animaux nettoyaient devant l'immeuble. Je les remonte d'ici 30 min. 

Pour Grisette, la plaie est en bon état du coup terminé les pansements (et les aller-retours chez le véto yaaay). A surveilelr quqe ca ne nécrose pas.

----------


## POLKA67

C'est une véritable hécatombe, tu as le coeur bien accroché Aniky, tu recherches ce qu'il y de mieux pour les pigeons malades y compris leur fin...
Tu devrais créer une association Aniky ou voir s'il en existe déjà ne serait ce que pour avoir des meilleurs tarifs...

Je viens de tomber sur le  message de SarahC sur FB en cas de mammifère ou oiseau en détresse trouvés (sais pas si les pigeons sont concernés) mais tu pourrais peut-être lancer un appel sur le groupe local pour tes sauvetages ?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1210...56760834416480

----------


## Aniky

C'est gentil car effectivement une vrais hécatombe: j'ai trouvé un pigeon dans le même état que cou cassé devant le boulot m'a supérieur m'a aidé pour que je puisse le prendre sans me faire attraper par les autres collègues/patron. Et là la fille d'un patient avec qui j'avais discuté animaux m'a téléphoné pour un pigeon a 8 min du boulot en boule qui se faisait malmener par des jeunes. Ils voulaient que je vienne le chercher mais étant en consultation impossible du coup son copain me l'a ramené dans le magasin. Ma supérieur a moyennement apprécier en me disant de ne pas faire ca quand il y aura l'autre collègue (qui est en congé aujourd’hui) et m'a dit que la prochaine fois je sois plus discrète (le prendre dehors en passant apr une autre porte.).

Avec am soeur on voulait en créer une mais on ne comprenait pas comment faire même avec les tutos (les différents procès verbaux quoi mettre etc). J'avais demandé ici  un peu d'aide si des gens en avait déjà créé mais pas de réponses du coup on a abandonné :/

Je viens de voir que la dame parle du GORNA et de la LPO, la LPO ne prends pas les pigeons et le GORNA idem sauf si je leu ramène moi même mais n'ayant pas de voiture et personne ne souhaitant faire le déplacement jusque là bas je me retrouve avec les pigeons sur les bras.  Je dois dire que moralement c'est dur et que financièrement si je dois encore fait 3-4 eutha de plus ca va devenir un peu tendu (je préfèrerai éviter de piocher dans mes réserves pour mes animaux perso) car tout me tombe d'un coup: amputation, rdv chez le spé a strasbourg,+ nourriture jetté a chaque nettoyage de cage pour éviter les ré infection coccidose car pleine de diarrhée, les médicaments (l'antidiarrhéique part vite)+seringues a changer a chaque pigeon+ 30 d'eutha a chaque oiseau si on en vient là car là je pense devoir faire eutha demain le pigeon trouvé devant le boulot.

----------


## phacélie

> Avec am soeur on voulait en créer une mais on ne comprenait pas comment faire même avec les tutos (les différents procès verbaux quoi mettre etc). J'avais demandé ici un peu d'aide si des gens en avait déjà créé mais pas de réponses du coup on a abandonné :/


Ah ben moi, sans en avoir créé, je t'avais répondu, mais j'imagine que ça ne t'a pas été utile :/ 

Le Gorna a des correspondants apparemment pour rapatrier les animaux, tu es sûre qu'il n'y en a pas dans ton coin ?
https://www.gorna.fr/devenir-correspondant/

----------


## Aniky

> Ah ben moi, sans en avoir créé, je t'avais répondu, mais j'imagine que ça ne t'a pas été utile :/ 
> 
> Le Gorna a des correspondants apparemment pour rapatrier les animaux, tu es sûre qu'il n'y en a pas dans ton coin ?
> https://www.gorna.fr/devenir-correspondant/


Ah je n'ai pas vu ta réponse alors :/ Je vais voir

----------


## duma762000

peut être contacter Hello Asso
https://www.helloasso.com/blog/guide-des-associations/
https://centredaide.helloasso.com/s/

----------


## Aniky

Phacéli je n'ai aps retrouvé ton message :/ 

Merci duma762000 je vais relancer ma soeur pour voir si elle est toujours motivée. 

Des 4 nouveau pigeons de hier il n'en reste plus qu'un :/

Pigeon noir ramené par un patient qui se faisait malmener des des jeunes qui avait en plus la  trichomonose, mort:


Pigeon attrapé dans la fontaine, mort:


Pigeon très faible attrapé devant le travail, mort:


le seul surviviant pour le moment:


tous la même chose: très maigre et diarrhées importante comme visible sur les photos (en 30 min tout est trempé).


La tourte qui suit son traitement mais est très fatiguée, sur les photos ce sont les hinnalations d'un des médicaments je le fais pendant 3 min et la laisse se reposer puis refait la même chose pendant 15 min avec un autre produits.  Ses yeux la gênent beaucoup:

----------


## phacélie

:Frown: 
J'espère qu'au moins le dernier pigeon et la petite tourterelle vont s'en sortir, pour eux et aussi pour toi.




> Phacéli je n'ai aps retrouvé ton message :/


Tiens, là c'est ton message http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...ml#post3370370
et juste à la suite mes deux messages en réponse.

----------


## POLKA67

Pareil que Phacélie ! ::

----------


## Aniky

Merci à vous.  Le pigeon Truité (blanc /noir/gris) a le jabot plein d'eau (comme uen partie des pigeons morts) et commence a avoir de la trichomonose... Du coup je le lui ai vidé il a beaucoup de mal a garder la nourriture que je lui donne a la mains. Aile pendante va bien et les deux autres PMV pas de changement toujours de gros symptomes neuro, il y a eu des fientes noires mais ca se calme. 
J'ai vu pour la première fois La Tourte faire quelques pas dans sa cage pour tenter de manger un peu. 
Je suis fatiguée car avec tous les soins je ne mangeais que le soir car sinon pas le temps pendant ma pause (je n'avais rien mangé d'avant hier soir jusqu'a aujourd'huis). Heureusement que c'est le week end.

----------


## POLKA67

Aniky, essaye de faire un post dans solidarité animaux 67 & 68
https://www.facebook.com/groups/121024634656819/
annonces chiens, chats mais peut-être y aura t-il des personnes connaisseuses des pigeons qui pourraient t'aider pour les soins ou covoiturage véto, centre de soins ?
Pigeons  accueillis au Gorna de la région ?  https://www.gorna.fr/

----------


## phacélie

Oui, Aniky a dit précédemment que  le Gorna serait d'accord pour prendre les pigeons, me semble-t-il, c'est pourquoi je disais plus haut qu'il y avait apparemment des correspondants pour leur amener les oiseaux, à voir s'il y en a un (correspondant) disponible dans le secteur où elle vit.

Je sais que ça doit être plus facile à dire qu'à faire mais prends soin de toi _aussi,_ Aniky  ::

----------


## POLKA67

Seule tu ne peux tenir Aniky face à tous ces pigeons malades, chapeau à toi de tenir moralement et physiquement face à cette situation !

----------


## Aniky

Effectivement le Gorna ne prends plus les pigeons sauf si on leur amène mais la dame m'a bien dit qu'ils n'aiment pas car il y en a trop, ils sont débordé sinon. 

Je n'ai pas trop donné de nouvelles car je suis HS. J ai eau pas mal de mort. De ceux que vous avez vu en photo il n'en reste que trois dont aile pendante. La bonne nouvelle est qu'au moins deux sur les trois arrivent a manger seul.
La mauvaise est que j pour un qui meurt 2 autres arrivent. Je n'ai plus de place, rien qu'aujourd'huis j'en ai attrapé 3 et deux sont parti. Je pense qu'un des deux  pourra être attrapé tout a l heure si il est toujours sur place. 

Du coup là j'ai actuellement, un 2 juvéniles dont un je pense mourant (un autre bébé est mort hier mais de faims).
Pigeon a l'oeil mi clos attrapé a l'instant.



Pigeon attrapé ce matin en allant au travail (donc la maladie se propage a d'autres zones), il est bien maigre. 


Jeune pigeon qui je pense est mourrant attrapé hier, si je me souviens bien car j'en enchaine tellement que si je ne poste pas les photos de suite je ne me souviens plus trop qui est qui. Une amie était avec moi quand j'ai dû retourner dans la fontaine, elle a eu bien honte mais est quand même resté.Il est tout au bout sur le rebord sur la photo. 



Bébé pigeon mort de faims :/ Là il étai en hypothermie d'ou le burrito avec la bouillotte. 


Autre pigeon très mal en point aussi


La tourte se maintient mais il n y a pas damélioration au niveau des yeux, légère amélioration de son état mais je ne suis pas optimiste :/


J'ai contacté des assos pour savoir si on peut m'aider: que se soit des FA pour les valides, si quelqu'un a des cages de prêt pour les quarantaines, de vieux médicament ou anti puce a chat etc.

EDIT:  le jeune pigeon, et un autre noir non en photo sont mort durant l'après midi. Le pigeon a l'oeil mi clos ne tiendra pas non plus cou raide comme Cou-Casse pour ceux qui suivent le topic. Du coup, si il est toujours vivant je le déposerai a la clinique véto en espérant ne pas avoir a payer :/ Je ne pleure même plus en ramassant les cadavres. J'attends les réponses de 4 associations contactées.

----------


## POLKA67

Quel crève coeur ces pauvres pigeons décimés par la maladie et la faim pour le petit. La municipalité ne pourrait pas participer aux sauvetages au vu les circonstances ?

----------


## Aniky

Malheureusement  il y a très peu de chances que la marie ne fasse quoi que ce soit. 

J'ai réussi a déposer le pigeon à l'oeil mi clos chez le vétérinaire pour une euthanasie je l'avais mis avec le pigeon noir qui au final est mort dans la nuit, son état s'était dégradé dans al soirée et je comptais le déposer pour une eutha avec celui a l'oeil mi clos. 
Il me reste (des pigeons malades) 4 pigeons. Aile pendante va bien, les deux autres qui sont ensemble dans une cage se maintiennent: je les ai surpris entrain de se faire des papouilles ::  !! Il me reste un pigeon d'hier mais il est trop tôt pour dire si oui ou non il va survivre :/ 

J'envisage sérieusement l'euthanasie de la tourte.

----------


## domi

qu'utilisez vous comme seringue ; j'avais acheté des seringues pour nourrir un bb hérisson qui est mort ; j'ai plus d'une centaine de seringue d'un ml nipro ; je pourrai vous les envoyer dans un mondial relay si elles vous sont utiles

----------


## phacélie

Aniky, tu pourrais peut-être demander de l'aide à des assos qui se préoccupent du sort des animaux qui n'appartiennent à personne ( comme pour les chats errants dont se soucient One voice, 30 millions d'amis, la fondation BB par exemple) ou du sort des pigeons de ville ( comme l'asso Stéphane Lamart qui milite pour qu'on les traite autrement qu'en cherchant à les "réguler" en les tuant).
edit : et garde ou fais-toi faire des factures chez le véto ou à la pharmacie.

----------


## Aniky

Je viens de retrouver Aile pendante mort, je pensais tellement qu'il allait tenir le coup. 
Il me reste le "couple" qui se faisaient des papouilles toujours très fatigués, le noir est toujours très maigre, donc il ne me reste plus que deux oiseaux en vie, c'est horrible. 
Il y aurait eu des cas signalé a la LPO dansma ville et dans une autre, cette dernière me recontacte pour en savoir d'avantage lundi, du coup j'attends avant de contacter d'autres assos. 
La bonne nouvelle est que je n'ai trouvé aucun pigeon mal en point ! C'est la première fois depuis le début de l'épidémie.

EDIT: voilà le message de la LPO:

*"
Je vous remercie pour cet accès aux informations concernant les pigeons trouvés sur la commune de ****. 
Plusieurs  signalements similaires nous sont parvenus ces derniers jours, la  commune nous a notamment fait part d'une cinquantaine de cadavres  récupérés récemment, c'est pourquoi nous accordons une importance  particulière à chaque détail. Ainsi, serait-ce possible pour vous de  nous tenir informés de l'évolution de la situation (Le nombre d'animaux  trouvés, leur état et son évolution, éventuellement des  photographies...) ? 
La commune ainsi que l'OFB ont été prévenus pour que des analyses soient effectuées. 
En vous remerciant une nouvelle fois pour votre signalement, je reste à votre disposition pour toute information complémentaire. 
**Bien cordialement,"
*
du coup si ils ont eu une cinquante de cadavre de signaler  on en arive a plus de 70 oiseaux mort avec ceux que j'ai récupérés. Malheureusement je n'ai pas d'appareil photo high tech pour prendre de belles photos des fientes etc pour le suivis  j'espère tout de même que cela leur sera utile. 

Deux SPA m'ont contacté mais ne peuvent rien faire si ce n'est m'orienter vers d'autres personnes.

----------


## Chouck

J'ai récupéré ce petit Loulou hier, il est plutôt en forme. Il lui manque plein de plumes.

----------


## Aniky

Aw il est tout mimi !! Il mange seul du coup ?

----------


## Chouck

Oui il commence, mais il aime être nourri  :Smile:  il est en transe dès qu'il me voit. Je crois qu'il a bien fait le lien entre la bouffe et moi

----------


## Aniky

> Oui il commence, mais il aime être nourri  il est en transe dès qu'il me voit. Je crois qu'il a bien fait le lien entre la bouffe et moi


Aw super. C'est addorable quand ils réclament.

Ici j'ai récupéré deux nouveau pigeons: un mourrant sur une place et un autre très maigre. 
Le mourant décèdera avant même d'arriver a mon logement: il était froid et avait de la thricomonose, une dame était passé a coté avec son chien et le croyait mort. On a un peu papoté du coup. 

Le 2em commence a avoir le"cou cassé raide" et son état générale se déteriore après une petite amélioration. Je vais le faire euthanasier tout à l'heure cela ne sert à ien de s'acharner sur le petit bout.

----------


## Alantka

Merci pour lui Chouck et bon courage Aniky, ce n'est vraiment pas simple ce que tu traverses en ce moment avec tous ces oiseaux décédés ou malades...  ::

----------


## Aniky

Merci :/
Petit pigeon euthanasié car son état se dégradait.


Nouveau pigeon avec une atteinte nero importante, il ne peut plus attraper les graines pour manger. Donc il est sous vitamines et notament du type B pour aider son système nerveux (ca marche bien a vec Chorizo)

Même chose pour ce pigeon noir (je n'aiaps réussi a attraper celui au sol car il volait)


La tourte va globalement mieux mais ses yeux pas du tout, on tente encore l'antibio pour une semaine et je dois recontacter la clinique lundi. J'espère ne aps devoir encore y retourner car les va et vient en train me coûtent cher en plus des consult (270e lundi).

----------


## phacélie

Aniky, je ne sais pas si tu as vu, il y a un article sur le sujet dans DNA ( peut-être connais-tu quelqu'un qui est abonné si tu ne l'es pas toi-même ?) https://www.dna.fr/environnement/202...-d-explication

Contente que la petite tourterelle aille mieux grâce à ta persévérance, c'est au moins une bonne nouvelle dans ce triste contexte.
Et si son état général s'améliore, j'espère que son système immunitaire moins débordé pourra ensuite mieux défendre ses yeux.

----------


## Aniky

> Aniky, je ne sais pas si tu as vu, il y a un article sur le sujet dans DNA ( peut-être connais-tu quelqu'un qui est abonné si tu ne l'es pas toi-même ?) https://www.dna.fr/environnement/202...-d-explication


Je viens d'aller lire l'article, les pigeons seraient mort de la tricho, de la variole et d'une candidose. J'ai eu un cas de tricho mais tout le reste avait la PMV avec peut être de la coccidiose. Pour la PMV ont ne peut pas se tromper avec les torticolis. Aucun cas de variole (ca se voit ils ont des "poquettes") et je crois que je n'en ai encore jamais eu ici et pourvus que ca continu. Par contre effectivement la zone était au niveau d'une fontaine donc il suffit d'un malade pour qu'il contamine tous les autres sachant que la ville a coupé l'eau d'une fontaine plus loin du coup ils ont du tous se réunir a celle ci.

J'espère que la variole et la tricho ne vont pas non plus se développer.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Concernant le virus PMV, je regardais il n'y a pas très longtemps la vidéo "Pigeon paramyxovirus (PMV-1)  -  Santé du pigeon" sur la chaîne Youtube d'Adam Archer Pigeons. Les pigeons borgnes, unijambistes, blessés, malades, etc., le soin des pigeons en détresse n'intéressent pas, malheureusement. Pour accueillir plus de pigeons et si cela est possible (la cage doit être un peu haute et avoir plusieurs portes), on peut créer un étage supplémentaire dans une même cage : on prend un carton plutôt rigide, on fait des trous au moins aux quatre coins (six points de fixation seraient encore mieux) et avec une ficelle, on le fixe aux quatre coins de la cage. Comme cela, on a deux étages dans la même cage. Il y a quelques années, j'ai fait cela pour éviter que deux pigeons ne s'entretuent. C'est dur, tous ces problèmes. Il en faut du courage et de la volonté pour sauver ces petits chouchous.

----------


## Sylves

Si jamais, il faut contacter le groupe PALOMACY ou PIGEON TALK, par exemple, pour obtenir des informations, de l'aide.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Essayez de leur faire manger du riz pour diminuer les diarrhées. Bravo pour vos soins... intensifs, Aniky !

----------


## Aniky

Je connais bien palomacy et j'ai même des T shirts de chez eux (au grand dam de mes amis lol). J'adorerai pour avoir un un jardin ou jje pourrai avoir une volière comme eux ou ma soeur afin d'en sauver plus. 

Pour les nouvelles, j'ai eu deux morts. 
Et là j'ai 5 pigeons en soins. La bonne nouvelles c'est que sur les 4 qui ne mangeaient pas seul jusqu'à il y a peu maintenant 1 y arrive bien et les deux autres commencent aussi a y arriver (quelques graines dans le jabot) je continu le traitement et un peu le nourrissage a la main. Malheureusement j'ai comme dernier délais jusqu'au 7 octobre pour qu'ils soient autonome un minimum car je pars en conges dans le Sud, j'en profiterai pour faire amputer d'un doigt les deux pigeons que j'ai depuis des mois car le véto d'ici ne veutpas le faire alors que les attèles n'ont pas marché... Du coup je ne pourrais pas amener trops d'oiseaux avec moi car je descends avec deux oiseaux a moi Chorizo (pigeon) et une conure et  les deux a amputer. 
C'est horrible carun des pigeons qui est nourris a la main à compris et vient me voir a la grille de la cage pour que je lui donne à manger et ouvre carrément le bec pour que je lui dépose les graines dedans. Il est hyper touchant-un peu comme chorizo- et est carrément sorti de la cage pendant que je m'occupais d'un autre pour venir me donner des coups de bec et réclamer a manger. 

Un des pigeons mort a eu le symptomes '"jabot gonflé d'eau" j'ai pu prendre une photo que je vais envoyer au Monsieur de la LPO et OFB pour montrer à quel point il y a énormément d'eau dedans d'ailleur mon véto a été prévenu de l'épidémie car hier j'ai déposé un pigeon pour uen eutha (symtome cou cassé et restait allongé de tout son long par terre). Pour vous donner une idée: c'est une ranger taille 40 qui taille très grand et la flaque était le contenu de liquide dans le jabot d'un pigeon (qui est mort dans la nuit). Je n'ai pas eu d'autre choix que de le vidanger dehors car il risquait a tout moment de s'ettoufer avec le liquide quand je l'ai attrapé. RIP


Désolée j'ai du mal a tenir le rythme de qui meurt qui survis car je suis bien prise. 
La tourterelle s'est redégradé (je l'ai cru mourante dans al nuit de jeudi a vendredi) mais la véto spé nac n'était pas présente vendredi quand j'ai téléphoné: elle avait un oeil blanc de "bulles/mousse" car ses yeux coulent depuis un moment et semblait avoir du mal a respirer et très mal a la gorde. Elle doit me recontacter.  Là elle va mieu mais ce n'est pas la forme :/
pPhoto sous spoiler au cas même si la qualité de mon tel est dégueux


Spoiler:

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Oui, c'est énormément de travail, de sacrifice pour ces chouchous d'oiseaux, et je le comprends bien. Vous êtes bienveillante et attentionnée. Pour la petite tourterelle (elle est exceptionnelle, on a envie de lui donner plein de bisous), si cela est possible, il faudrait placer près d'elle une source chaude, genre bouillotte ou radiateur. Et si cela est aussi possible, proposez-lui de la pierre rouge minéralisée pour pigeon, genre Redstone/Pickstone/All-in-one. Par le passé, nous avions aussi ce genre de problème avec un pigeon blanc queue-de-pan. Au final, on a vu que le problème c'était tous les vers qu'il a un jour éjecté par en bas... grâce à un vermifuge. Des vers longs et nombreux ! Au moins dix vers de 5 centimètres qui le mangeaient de l'intérieur, le déminéralisaient, lui faisaient perdre ses plumes ! Ca faisait peur. A bientôt.

----------


## Sylves

Je lis sur le site aviators-loft.com (le jabot lent Le Jabot Lent (aviators-loft.com) ) que c'est intéressant de faire boire du thé froid de fenouil aux pigeons qui ont le jabot lent. Pour nous aussi, le fenouil est très digestif. Seulement, je ne sais pas si le problème de vos pigeons est le jabot lent ou un autre. Cela pourrait être aussi que le corps du pigeon retient de l'eau pour diluer un poison qu'il a mangé ?  Là, il faudrait l'avis du vétérinaire.

----------


## Aniky

Je dois, ENCORE, revoir le véto pour la tourte. Ca m'énnerve a un point car je dois prendre le train et marcher une demis heure la clinique ayant déménagé et c'est des consult à trois chiffres.  J'ai téléphoné vendredi matin et on devait me recontacter ce qui n'a pas été fait. J'ai l'impression qu'elle a de la trichomonose donc par précaution je 'lai mise sous trichorex et je trouve qu'elle va mieux mais wait and see...



J'ai attrapé un jeune ado pigeon qui couine encore. Il était en boule sur une place. Au premier plan on peut voir Banzai qui a survécu dehors tout ce temps, ca fait plaisirs a voir car le pigeon a la patte entravé  que je voulais attraper et qui m'attendais le matin car je l'appatais avec de la nourriture a disparu :/  Le nombre de pigeon a bien chuté.  Le petit a la trichomonose une dame est passé a coté il s'est levé et s'est couché par terre, elle l'a regardé puis est parti donc je suis allée le chercher. Il a un peu courru puis une fois que je me suis assise il est directement venu me voir car c'est une zone ou beaucoup de gens mangent et donnent des miettes.
Banzai devant et le petit en boule derrière.

L'abcès de trichomonose(boule blanche dans le bec)

une fois retiré (ca a saigné légèrement):


Je ne trouve toujours aucune association pour faire adopter des pigeons non relachable et je n'ai pas de nouvelles du groupe de polka67. Je desespère et la volière de la soeur va bientôt arriver a saturation donc il faudra faire des euthanasie d'oiseaux qui pourraient très bien vivre en volière, c'est horrible.

----------


## Aniky

Voilà une photo du petit jeune, Trici pour le nom. Il vient d'être déparasiter va être traiter pour la trichomonose et relacher ! Le pauvre pleure beaucoup.
EDIT: chouck des nouvelles de ton petit pigeon ?  les  nouvelles de la tourte et de ce qu'il a sont sur la page d'avant*

----------


## Chouck

Merci de demander des nouvelles. Il va bien, il mange seul, mais il est bien imprégné. Ses plumes repoussent bien et il commence à voler sur de courtes distances.

Je te lis souvent, je te souhaite plein de courage.

----------


## POLKA67

C'est désespérant de ne pas trouver d'aide, le Gorna n'a rien donné ?

Rien de comparable à sos faune sauvage IDF dans notre région ?

https://www.facebook.com/SOSFAUNESAUVAGEIDF

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Aniky, avez-vous contacté SOS Pigeons et Corvidés en détresse | C.RÉ.DO. Pigeons et Protection Animale (wordpress.com)   ?  Ou une autre association française, près de chez vous   ?   Comment faire, dans ce cas, si les places manquent, s'il n'y a pas de volières, si les ressources manquent  ?  Il faudrait lancer un appel plus général, peut-être.  Aussi un appel aux dons.  Je vous souhaite des réponses à votre problème et de l'aide.  De l'aide !!!

La petite tourterelle !  Maman, qu'elle est mignonne !  Une battante. Incroyable.  Mais vrai  !  Plein de bisous pour elle. Mouah, mouah, mouah !!!

----------


## phacélie

@ POLKA, pour le Gorna, Aniky a dit : 




> le Gorna ne prends plus les pigeons sauf si on leur amène mais la dame m'a bien dit qu'ils n'aiment pas car il y en a trop, ils sont débordé sinon.


@ Sylves, il me semble bien qu'Aniky a dit que le Crédo ne pouvait pas l'aider non plus.



@ Aniky

Si tu demandais une prise en charge juste pour tes vacances, pour éviter les euthanasies, peut-être que tu trouverais plus facilement que pour une prise en charge définitive?

Et palomatriste  ? Ou son groupe d'entraide, tu as essayé d'y mettre une publication ? ( pardon si tu l'as déjà dit)


Sinon, au début de l'article des DNA (une des seules choses que j'ai pu lire n'étant pas abonnée), il y avait :



> La Ligue de protection des oiseaux (LPO) y voit une possible conséquence de la canicule *et de pratiques humaines.*


De quelles pratiques s'agissait-il ?

----------


## POLKA67

S'il faut les amener au Gorna faire un appel pour un covoiturage ?

----------


## Aniky

Ah c'est super chouck  pour le petit, j'espère que tu vas arriver  a le desimprégner.

En fait le gorna les euthanasira tous car ils ne sont pas relachable dans la nature et c'est la même chose pour tout ce qui est centre de la faune sauvage. 

Crédo pigeon est elle aussi débordée de pigeons et bien plus que moi quant à Lapalomatristé, pour plusieurs raisons que je ne citerai pas ici, je ne lui confierai plus aucun pigeon.

Personne de mes connaissances ne veut prendre en charge, même temporaire, les pigeons qui ne peuvent rester seuls chez moi. Car j'ai une personne qui va passer tous les deux jours pour mes autres animaux seulement dans le lot des pigeons malades 2 ne mangent plus seul et un fait une belle crise de pmv (cf nouvelles plus bas) qui risque de le conduir a ne plus pouvir manger seul non plus or la personne ne veut pas les manipuler pour les nourrir. Le problème c'est que le fait de ne plus manger seul peut être un symptome passagé  tout comme il peut perdurer (cf Chorizo) et je ne me vois pas nourrir tout ces oiseaux a la mains. Après ils boivent seul. 

Pour l'article dans le DNA il y a pu avoir empoisonement :/ 

Je vais tenter de voir avec des associations d'animaux de ferme pour les pigeons non malade (Lucette et Grisette)  et des assos pour animaux handicapés.

La seule assos a avoir proposé de m'aider (graine et prêt de cage) est la SPA Mulhouse mais e ne peux pas y aller car je n'ai pas de voiture et j'aurai du mal a porter des kilos de graines en train, toutes les autres (quand elles ont daigné répondre...) m'ont répondu par la négative. Les pigeons étant trop nombreux/pas facile à faire adopter et considéré comme sâles voir qu'il faut érradiquer (propos de gens de la PA) n'interessent personne. C'est vraiment desesperant ca oui.

 Je dois descendre dans le Sud le 8 octobre et je dois amener dans tous les cas au minimum: Pistache ma conure, Chorizo mon pigeon qui ne mange pas seul, 2 pigeons a faire amputer d'un doigts car les véto d'ici ne veulent pas le faire et qui seront relaché après coup. Ca fait déjà 4 oiseaux du coup ca va être dur d'en caser en plus (Les 2/3PMV en mangeant pas seul) pour les mener avec moi car je ne veux pas mélanger les PMV aux pigeons a relacher. 

Je dois avoir une bonne 15 aine de kilos de graine partie pour les pmv car ils en balancent partout avec leurs problèmes neuro et les salissent beaucoup avec les fientes. 


Pour récapituler:  Plus personne ne semble avoir la diarrhée (amen). Pour les photos: oui les cages/doigts sont sales j'étais entrain de les nettoyer. Un pigeon fait énoooormément de fientes par jours donc sur une petite surface ils les piétinnent facilement. 

Freddy qui ne mange plus seul: il y arrivait au début mais sa maladie a évolué. Il a beaucoup de symptomes neuro mais se bat et ne lâche pas l'affaire pour tenter d'avaler les graines. J'ai dû le changer de cage car il se battait avec Wayne. Monsieur m'attaque ou du moins essait.



Wayne: semble arriver a manger seul, était avec Freddy dans la cage mais ces deux là ont commencé a se battre donc ils sont séparé. On peut voir une photo de sa capture p56 sous la photo du pigeon qui a été euthanasié.


Noona le pigeon dans un état "critique" très maiger et ne mange pas seul. Il me réclame a manger et m'attaque aussi. Il se laisse nourrir trèèès facilement et je pense qu'il le potentiel pour devenir un Chorizo bis niveau sociabilité.


Hyung le pigeon dont l'état s'est déterioré vitesse grand V, il mangeait seul a 100% mais je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas, je surveille donc :/  


PD: le pigeon blessé mais je ne sais pas sil il a eu la PMV ou non. Photo prise lors du nettoyage d'ou les crottes, il est seul dans sa cage.

Trici qui a la trirchomonose. Il pleurt beacoup et est très effrayé. Même si je pars en vacance la tricho ne le tuera pas le temps que je revienne, monsieur mange seul. Il sera relachable.

Voilà pour les pigeons "en soins". 

Pour les valides qui sont dans un endroit séparé nous avons:
Grisette l'énorme et magnifique pigeon amputé d'une partie de l'aile (désolée pour la photo il commencait a faire sombre). Il vit dans un petit enclos et a un caractère de cochon :  il n'hésite pas à me donner des coup d'ailes et me grogner dessus.


Lucette, en volière avec les deux pigeons a amputer. 



Pas de photos des pigeons a amputer car il fait trop sombre comme vous pouvez le voir sur la photo de lucette. Les eux seront relachés après l'amputation.

Et enfin la tourte qui a rendez vous une fois d eplus chez le vétérinaire lundi. On peut voir l'atteinte au niveau de l'oeil et les boules jaunes au coin gauche de ce dernier. Elle mange et bois seule et bat des ailes ce qu'elle ne faisait jamais. 



J'espère avoir répondu a tout le monde si ce n'est pas le cas n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir. Ca fait plaisir de voir que le topic interesse un peu car je me sens bien seule face a tout ca.

EDIT: désolée je n'arrive pas a remettre les photos droite.

----------


## POLKA67

Désespérant tous ces pigeons malades dont certains n'arrivent pas à manger seuls....

Cette nana ne pourrait pas aider pour ceux qui n'arrivent pas à se nourrir (pas le courage de tout checker mais lien probablement déjà transmis et peut-être plus d'actualité)
https://www.rue89strasbourg.com/susa...asbourg-215365

En tout cas tu auras fait plus que le maximum pour eux...

----------


## Aniky

Freddy a réussi a se remplir le jabot de graine yaaaay !!!!

Je n'ai pas trouvé les coordonnées de la dame.

 J'ai contacté stephane lamart, suzihandicap, la fondation BB, la ferme d'henni le cochon, demain par téléphone je vais tenter la ferme des rescapés.
Si vous avez des idées d'association n'hésitez pas à me le dire.

----------


## POLKA67

Bravo pour Freddy ! 

Voir de ce côté làsi quelqu'un aurait une idée pour l'aider ?
https://www.facebook.com/groups/lapalomatriste/

----------


## phacélie

C'est à ce groupe que je pensais quand je parlais de groupe d'entraide.

Merci pour les nouvelles et les photos de tes petits protégés, Aniky, et oui, bravo à Freddy !

Je pense avoir trouvé le profil de Susan de l'article posté par POLKA sur Linkedin, je te fais un MP Aniky.

Là, toutes les assos qui sont répertoriées pour prendre en charge des pigeons : https://www.secondechance.org/refuge...rtment=&page=1
En particulier il a cette cette asso qui paraît ouverte et sympa : https://www.secondechance.org/refuge...e-animale-3296

----------


## POLKA67

Je viens de tomber en rentrant sur 66mn - M6, nuisances pigeons, juste vu la fin...Entre une maire qui a ordonné le tir aux pigeons suite aux plaintes des commerçants et un défenseur des pigeons qui en a une quinzaine chez lui mais avec plainte des voisins...

----------


## Aniky

J'ai loupé le rendez vous du véto car j'ai eu un doute après être arrivée a la gare sur le fait d'avoir bien fermé la porte de la salle debain où la fenêtre est ouverte et comme Pistache est H24 en liberté j'ai préféré contacter la clinique et faire demis tours du coup j'ai perdu presque 2h pour rien car j'avais bien fermé la porte. je sus HS. Du coup la tourte a rdv lundi prochain matin. Elle mange seule mais est fatiguée. 

Merci j'ai contacté d'autres associations. Pour le groupe je n'ose pas car j'ai peur que quelqu'un les prennent et qu'ils finissent chez la paloma.

----------


## Aniky

Nouveau pigeon trouvé  devant le travail.
Il était en boule. Il est un peu maigre et il manque un bout du bec (zone blanche sur la photo). Il est maigre mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi il est aussi mal. Il a fait une fiente blanche liquide, je verrai ce que ca donne car il a mangé un peu. 



Pas de nouvelles des associations contactées :/

----------


## domi

je vous ai mp ::

----------


## POLKA67

Aniky, à priori possibilité de mettre une annonce sur sauvetages et protection des animaux 
https://www.facebook.com/SauvetagesE...ionDesAnimaux/

----------


## Aniky

Merci polka.
La ferme d'henni m'a donné une liste d'association d'animaux de ferme. J'en ai contacté plusieurs du coup.

J'ai retrouvé le dernier pigeon attrapé mort hier, je n'ai rien compris.

Le nouvelles de la tourt ne sont pa bonne du tout: on tente un dernier traitement avant euthanasie... Je suis allée a la clinique de Strasbourg qui a dit soit on tente soit on euthanasie maintenant. La véto pense a un herpes virus donc pas de traitement, mais elle n'en est pas sûr car elle a beaucoup de symptômes qui font penser a plein de maladie. Elle a tenté de voir si elle voyait quelque chose avec un frotti de la gorge et de fiente mais rien de rien. Le seul moyen d'être certain du diagnostique serait de faire un prélevement ma elle ne travaille pas avec un labo qui teste cette maladie. Du coup j'ai dit on rentente le traitement car, comme elle le dit, elle est mieux que la première fois qu'elle l'a vu mais moins bien que la 2em le soucis étant que je suis arrivée à la fin des nébulisations trop tôt mon nébulisateur est trop puissant. Elle m'a conseillé de voir avec le véto de ma clinique qui bosse au gornat pour avoir son avis car je n'avais pas vu le spécialiste aviaire a la clinique. Ce dernier m'a donné un autre traitement.  Je vais donc la descendre dans le Sud avec moi et elle verra un autre spécialiste pour avis et a la fin des 6 semaines je verrais si on la pique ou non.

A la clinique de Strasbourg: je suis partie a 6h40 de chez moi pour rentrer à 12h car la clinique a déménagé depuis la dernière fois où j'y étais. Elle a eu le droit a sa petite lampe chauffante durant le temps des examens et une ASV a même re remplis sa bouillotte d'eau chaude jute avant que je parte pour ne pas qu'elle prenne froid.
D'ailleurs je viens de voir que son nom est "La tourte" a la place de "La tourt"  ^^''' je comprends mieux pourquoi tout le monde plaisantait  en parlant de quiche lorraine etc 


Et la revoilà a 16H à ma clinique habituelle:


J'ai parlé des pigeons a la PMV au véto aviaire d'haguenau et il m'a conseillé l'eutha si pas d'amélioration en me disant chapeau bas pour ce que je fais pour eux et que je ne devais pas me sentir coupable d'en arriver là. Du coup j'ai pleuré comme un bébé, les nerf lâchent surtout que maintenant j'y suis vraiment attachée.

----------


## POLKA67

Aniky je ne sais pas comment tu résistes seule aussi longtemps sans avoir 1 mn pour toi, à priori tous ces pigeons/tourterelle malades/agonisants n'ont pu compter que sur toi... J'espère de tout coeur que la petite tourte s'en sortira.

----------


## Aniky

Merci polka.  Je viens de rentrer chez moi (je ne travail pas aujourd'huis) et j'ai trouvé la tourt couché par terre...  Avant hier elle boitait légèrement et là elle s'aide d'une aile et se couche. Du coup demain rendez vous pour-surement- son dernier rendez vous véto, je suis dégouttée mais là ce n'est plus possible pour elle car ca ressemble a un cycle qui correspondrait a la maladie dont m'a parlé le vétérinaire de Strasbourg donc si c'est pour qu'elle soit dans cet état toutes les 3 semaines ce n'est pas une vie et le but n'est pas de s'acharner dessus non plus. Le véto d'ici me prend un peu avant l'ouverture pour ca car aujourd'huis il n'est pas là (les ASV l'ont contacté) car je préfère que ce soit lui qui fasse la dernière piqure. A gauche c'est sa bouillotte, elle est chauffée nuit et jour pour ne pas que la tourt ne gaspille de l'energie a se réchauffer et que son corps se concentre sur sa guérison. 



J'ai aussi retrouvé Hyung salement ammoché alors que la cage de soin est très grande, heuresement ce n'est que superficiel. Photo sous spoiler car il y a pas mal de sang. Je pense que c'est Freddy qui a fait le coup car avec noona aucun problème. 


Spoiler:

----------


## POLKA67

Ouhala pauvre petite tourte...quoiqu'il arrive tu l'as mise à l'abri confortablement, pris soin d'elle...
Effectivement il ne l'a pas raté Freddy, impressionnant à première vue...

Je n'aurais pas imaginé qu'il pouvait y avoir autant de maladies de m... ultra contagieuses pour les pigeons...

----------


## Chouck

Plein de courage Aniky

----------


## Aniky

Merci,
la tourt a bien été eutha ce matin elle s'est endormi dans mes mains, le véto ma prise avant les consultations. Il a été adorable, comme toujours pour ca que je préfère l'avoir lui et pas un autre, il m'a dit que ca pouvait être de l'arthite suite aux infections et que vu son état ca ne valait pas le coup de continuer. Il m'a offert la consultation, l'euthanasie et va pratiquer une autopsie gracieusement aussi.  Je suis dégouttée mais c'était mieux pour elle. Ca va être dur jusqu'a mes congés car elle me prenait beaucoup de temps avec les nébulisations, les différents médicaments a donner, les bouillottes a réchauffer matin, midi et soir. 
Dernières photos avant la piqure.

----------


## POLKA67

Rip petit coeur et plein de courage à toi Aniky, grâce à toi elle est partie tout en douceur. 
Ce que tu as fait pour eux est tout simplement unique...

----------


## Aniky

Merci polka. J'écrirai au véto de Strasbourg quand j'aurai des réponses pour l'autopsie (une basique pas d'analyses compliqué comme pour Victor, le pigeon blanc en première page).

----------


## duma762000

Désolée pour la petite tourterelle. Tant de soins et de soucis pour cette triste fin. Mais aussi tant d'amour pour elle qui lui a permis de partir en douceur, sans agonie dans le froid et la pluie. RIP envole toi vers un monde meilleur.

----------


## del28

::

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Je suis bien triste pour ce petit amour de tourterelle. Elle a eu votre soutien pendant sa maladie (je pense que son état général s'est détérioré et que tous ses organes ont été touchés, peau, yeux, plumage, respiration, coeur, etc.). Elle a connu votre présence et votre chaleur humaine (et cela est exceptionnel !). D'une manière ou d'une autre, elle a dû vous communiquer qu'elle appréciait vos soins, votre temps passé avec elle, votre patience. Ce petit animal a été EXTRAORDINAIRE, il a tenu tellement de temps avec tous les difficultés qu'il avait. Moi aussi, j'aurais pleuré comme pluie qui tombe parce que je m'affectionne tellement vite et tellement intensément aux petits chous. J'avais 9 ans quand j'ai perdu ma première tourterelle (une petite femelle qui a eu plusieurs bébés tous mignons), mon premier oiseau, mon premier petit vrai amour, toujours fidèle et câline. J'ai beaucoup appris d'elle, ma relation à cet oiseau a été vraie, immense de bonheur et d'amour. Aniky, vos efforts ont été nombreux et importants. Merci à vous de vous occuper de ces petits animaux. Merci, merci ! A bientôt.

----------


## Léa02

Bonjour
Je viens de récupérer un pigeon dont l aile a l air tordue ou cassée. Je l ai amené au centre de sauvegarde de ma ville qui a refusé de le prendre car ce n'est pas un pigeon ramier. Mon veto ne peut me dire ce qu il en est car non connaisseur.
Il est donc dans un enclos dans mon jardin avec abri, branches, nourriture et eau. Il mange de bon appetit. 
Ma question est : un pigeon qui ne peut plus voler peut il avoir une vie en enclos ou cette vie serait elle trop difficile à supporter ? Je ne sais que faire (à part essayer d insister lundi pour qu il voit un soigneur  au centre de sauvegarde).
Merci pour vos reponses

----------


## Aniky

Selon la taille de l enclos aucuns soucis par contre les  pigeins viventn en couple donc il serait bon de le faire sexer, 8 e sur genimal,et lui trouver un copain/copine. Auriez vous la taille de l enclos?

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour Léa02.

Attention, il faut le placer à l'abri des prédateurs !!! Il est une proie facile. 

 Le petit pigeon a peut-être juste son aile déboitée. Mais il doit souffrir. 

Si Aniky vient sur ce forum aujourd'hui ou demain, elle saura bien vous conseiller. 

Avez-vous une oisellerie, un zoo, un autre centre d'accueil des volatiles près de chez vous ? Connaissez-vous une personne (un proche, un voisin, etc.) qui prend soin des oiseaux malades/accidentés ? 

Si le pigeon a une petite blessure, crémez-le un peu avec de la pommade désinfectante/cicatrisante. 

En attendant le début de la semaine prochaine, vous pouvez le placer dans un abri au sec, sans courant d'air. Proposez-lui du riz, des lentilles rouges, noires, vertes, du blé sec, de l'avoine, de l'orge en grain. Et de l'eau, à renouveler tous les jours, si possible.  

Ce serait super si on lui plaçait à côté une bouillotte d'eau chaude. 

L'intérêt général n'est pas au top, quand il s'agit de pigeons blessés, malades,...  Vous l'avez compris, je pense. 

A bientôt. Tenez-bon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour Aniky ! Nous avons un petit pigeon blessé présenté par Léa02.

----------


## Aniky

A partir de ce soir je n'aurai plus internet je ne l'aurai denouveau qu'a partir du 17octobre mais rassurez vous un pigeon qui ne vole pas atoujours une très bonne qualitée de vie. Je vous répondrez le 17 pour la taille de l enclos. Merci pour lui.

----------


## Léa02

Merci pour votre reponse. J ai vu des photos de pigeon avec aile cassee et ca correspond et j ai vu qu il faut faire un bandage. Donc lundi je retourne au centre de sauvegarde et insiste pour qu il soit vu. Si besoin j irai chez un autre veto que le mien qui saura faire ce bandage. Et s il ne vole pas mais mange toujours bien je le garderai  dans les meilleures conditions possibles.

Je n avais pas vu les reponses precedentes. L enclos fait 1m2 et j ai mis un tunnel en bois sur lequel il aime se percher et des branchages. Il est completement a l'abri des predateurs. J ai mis une bache au dessus pour cette nuit.
L aile pourrait etre deboitee en effet.
Quand je l ai pris il etait  sur le trottoir et les gens passaient pres de lui completement indifferents.
Ca me fout en rogne que le centre m ait dit un pigeon ramier ok, un domestique debrouillez vous avec ! Mais je n ai pas dit mon dernier mot !!!

----------


## Alantka

Merci pour lui !

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. 

Si vous pouvez lui proposer différents types de grains, c'est super. Pour mon PULCHO malade, je lui proposais des graines de tournesol et des lentilles rouges : un régal pour ce petit pigeon. Il devenait fou de joie quand il mangeait cela !!!!!  Hé hé hééh héhééhé. C'était chouette à voir. 

Avec les pigeons, il faut se battre !  Ils sont mal-aimés. 

Lundi, si vous le pouvez, voyez si une bonne âme est d'accord de lui venir en aide pour son aile. 

Tant qu'il a de l'eau et à manger, il tiendra, le petit pigeon. Ils sont robustes, ces animaux, mais ils sont trop souvent victimes de blessures/maladies/mauvais traitements,...

Si vous avez le temps, voyez les anciens posts de ce forum d'Aniky, par exemple, c'est toujours intéressant de lire les conseils de soin. Sur l'Internet aussi, on peut trouver des infos. 

A bientôt, moi je serai là demain. En attendant, je vais voir un bon vieux James Bond avec Sean Connery.

----------


## Léa02

Ce matin le petit père est toujours là. Dans ses graines j ai vu qu il y a du tournesol et du blé.
Je ne connais pas les pigeons il va falloir que je me documente deja en lisant tout ce topic.
A mon sens il a l'air de souffrir et j espere vraiment qu il pourra etre vu par qq qui s'y connait.
Soit il aura les soins appropries et pourra revoler la premiere chose que je souhaite.  Soit il ne peut plus et je ne le garderai qu en etant certaine qu il peut vivre au sol sans souffrir.
Je n aime pas les animaux en captivité, seulement si pas.moyen de faire autrement et que l animal n'en souffre pas trop.
Peur aussi qu on me propose l'euthanasie alors que pas forcement indispensable.
Je vous tiens au courant de la suite !

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Merci ! Plutôt bonne nouvelle ! Tenez-nous au courant de son évolution. Gardez-le loin des courants d'air et des prédateurs. S'il arrive à étirer l'aile qui n'est pas endommagée, c'est super ! Voyez s'il fait sa toilette, s'il se tient debout, en mouvement, s'il bouge dans son enclos, etc. C'est bon signe. Maintenant, oui, c'est l'aile blessée qui est le problème (s'il est pris en charge demain lundi, c'est mieux car il faut agir au plus tôt). Ajoutez des lentilles rouges (très riches en fer) ou noires dans son alimentation si cela est possible pour vous. Tournesol et lentille rouge, c'est le TOP ! S'il a de la diarrhée, ajoutez du riz, c'est bien pour le transit (il peut avoir une diarrhée nerveuse, vu ce qui lui est arrivé et vu que maintenant il est dans son enclos). Il faut nettoyer l'enclos. Voilà... ce sont tous ces actions qui peuvent aussi l'aider à aller mieux (et encore d'autres !) ou à ne pas empirer. Je reviens sur ce forum en fin de journée, si tout va bien pour moi. En tout cas, merci à vous, à votre bienveillance, c'est bien gentil de vous en occuper ainsi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonjour. Merci ! Plutôt bonne nouvelle ! Tenez-nous au courant de son évolution. Gardez-le loin des courants d'air et des prédateurs. S'il arrive à étirer l'aile qui n'est pas endommagée, c'est super ! Voyez s'il fait sa toilette, s'il se tient debout, en mouvement, s'il bouge dans son enclos, etc. C'est bon signe. Maintenant, oui, c'est l'aile blessée qui est le problème (s'il est pris en charge demain lundi, c'est mieux car il faut agir au plus tôt). Ajoutez des lentilles rouges (très riches en fer) ou noires dans son alimentation si cela est possible pour vous. Tournesol et lentille rouge, c'est le TOP ! S'il a de la diarrhée, ajoutez du riz, c'est bien pour le transit (il peut avoir une diarrhée nerveuse, vu ce qui lui est arrivé et vu que maintenant il est dans son enclos). Il faut nettoyer l'enclos. Voilà... ce sont tous ces actions qui peuvent aussi l'aider à aller mieux (et encore d'autres !) ou à ne pas empirer. Je reviens sur ce forum en fin de journée, si tout va bien pour moi. En tout cas, merci à vous, à votre bienveillance, c'est bien gentil de vous en occuper ainsi.

----------


## Léa02

Je viens d ajouter du riz et des lentilles vertes je n ai que celles la. En effet il a de la diarrhée.
Il n a pas eu envie de manger ce que je lui ai apporté pour le moment et il bouge tres peu, se deplace juste sur son perchoir. Je ne l'ai vu ni etirer sa.bonne aile ni marcher ni faire sa toilette. Je n ai pas vu de blessure autre ou morsure pas de sang mais j ai l impression qu il souffre et il faut absolument qu il soit examiné demain ca c'est sur pauvre petit père...

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour Léa02. Oui, ce serait bien qu'il soit examiné et traité par le spécialiste au plus vite, si cela est possible. Il faudra sûrement immobiliser son aile blessée. Voyez s'il boit suffisamment, car il peut tenir quelques jours sans manger. C'est peut-être aussi qu'il est sous le choc de ce qu'il lui est arrivé (d'où - peut-être - le refus de manger, l'absence d'appétit). Ce petit chouchou est choqué et il a de la diarrhée. On espère qu'il s'en sorte au mieux. Avec le temps, on doit quand même voir une amélioration : picorer quelques grains, bouger plus, faire sa toilette,... On espère tellement que ça ira mieux sous peu... A bientôt !

----------


## Léa02

Petit père est toujours là. Il mange et boit un peu. Il a l air gentil comme tout.
J ai rendez vous cet apres midi chez un veto qui s'y connait en oiseaux.
C est un pigeon domestique donc quand ils sont blessés, soit ils tombent sur une bonne âme qui consultent un veto à ses frais, soit ils sont livrés à leur triste sort.
C est moche.
Je vous donne des nouvelles ce soir.

----------


## Léa02

Alors l aile n est pas cassée (radio faite)  mais le petit pere est tres denutri. Je dois lui donner du metacam pensant 3 jours et le gaver à la pâtée Recovery matin et soir au moins 10 ml à chaque fois. J ai deja donne 2 ml mais je n'ose pas plus pour le moment. Je redonnerai 8 ml ce soir. 
Il aurait 1 mois et demie et normalement il devrait revoler.
Jamais gavé d'oiseau j espère bien m'y prendre !

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. C'est un tout jeune pigeon, il doit être super chouchou (il a peut-être encore quelques petites plumes jaunes, celles de bébé... trop chou). Ok, alors c'est tant mieux si son aile n'est pas cassée. Mais alors d'où vient son problème à l'aile ? Est-elle "seulement" tombante car l'oiseau est très, très, très affaibli ? Je me pose ces questions. Merci de vous en occuper aussi bien, c'est tellement aimable ! Moi aussi, je fais comme vous et quelques autres personnes car j'aime bien prendre soin de ces petites créatures en difficulté. Il lui faut quelques jours (je dirais 5-6 jours) pour se revigorer, se fortifier s'il est très dénutri. Voyez s'il a toujours autant de diarrhée... Si son transit s'améliore (p. ex. fientes moins aqueuses), c'est bon signe. Et sa toilette... S'il toilette son plumage, c'est encore mieux. Il y a plein de petites activités qu'il doit retrouver et ça montre une amélioration de son état de santé. Moi j'ai beaucoup appris en m'occupant de mon mieux de ces oiseaux blessés. A bientôt. Merci.

----------


## Léa02

Pour l aile ca doit etre un choc mais pas trop grave. Mais pourquoi une telle denutrition ? Il a peut etre une pathologie mais il faudrait faire des tests, analyses... donc pour le moment il faut surtout qu il se remplume. Quand je le voyais picorer ses graines en fait il ne les avalait pas. Ca m a semble bizarre que le veto me donne du Recovery pour chat mais il savait ce qu il faisait j imagine. Je vais quand meme lui acheter du Nutribird demain. 
Ce soir il ne me semblait pas top top mais comme je n'y connais rien en oiseaux  ( je suis plus chats, lapins et rongeurs) je verrai bien dans les jours à venir.
Ce midi je l'ai vu boire et se faire une petite toilette de l'aile indemne.
Je suis bien sur preneuse de tous conseils et vais essayer de me documenter au maximum.

----------


## Sylves

Bonsoir. Oui, c'est étrange, le Recovery. On se demande quel est le lien. Toutefois, avez-vous essayé de gaver le jeune pigeon ? A-t-il accepté d'avaler quelque chose ? Le jeune pioupiou doit être très fatigué. C'est beaucoup d'investissement, je comprends. Vous êtes bien brave de savoir vous occuper de tous ces petits animaux !

----------


## Léa02

Oui il a avale 8 ml de patee que j ai bien humidifie. Demain je lui donnerai nutribird plus approprie il me semble !

----------


## Léa02

Mon petit bonhomme est mort dans la nuit. Je suis dégoutée.
D apres le veto comme il etait en âge de se nourrir lui même,  s il ne mangeait pas c est qu il etait malade. Il etait vraiment très maigre.
Bon voyage petit pigeon...

----------


## Sylves

Bonsoir. Ah... Ah... Je suis bien triste, à nouveau...  la nouvelle est désolante. Ce petit chouchou devait être bien malade; en fait il était mourant. Peut-être qu'il est tombé du nid, sans encore savoir vraiment voler, son aile a heurté le sol... et il est resté plusieurs jours comme ça, sans manger, sans boire, blessé... Je ne sais pas, et on ne saura jamais. Ces oiseaux sont trop souvent victimes, blessés. Ils sont robustes mais ils sont trop souvent accidentés. Et ils souffrent tellement. Là où j'habite, c'est le cas, on a des blessés toutes les semaines. Les parents pigeons font 10 petits, par exemple, mais au final, il y en a peut-être 4-5 (peut-être moins) qui s'en sortent, j'ai l'impression. Je salue votre prise en charge... c'est pas commun de trouver des personnes qui s'occupent de ces petits êtres. Il y a toujours des frais (vétérinaire, alimentation, médicaments, etc.) et du temps qu'on passe à s'en occuper. C'est très aimable. Bonne soirée.

----------


## Léa02

D apres le vétérinaire il avait 1 mois et demie donc il pouvait voler et se nourrir seul. Mais il a du se blesser en effet et ne plus pouvoir se nourrir, au point où recommencer à manger a ete trop difficile. Ou alors une maladie...mais qui n expliquerait pas l aile tombante. Je ne saurai jamais...
J espere ne pas lui avoir trop donné pour un début mais j ai fait ce que le veto avait conseillé. 
J espere en tout cas ne plus avoir d oiseau en charge tant que je ne saurai pas mieux comment m y prendre !

----------


## Sylves

Bonsoir. Oui, c'est peut-être cela : blessé lourdement, choqué et dans l'incapacité de se nourrir, de boire. Ou alors un affaiblissement très important dû à une maladie (et l'aile est tombante car l'oiseau n'a plus de force de la ramener près du corps). Ce petit jeune a dû souffrir beaucoup. C'est ce que je dis... ces oiseaux sont trop souvent meurtris, malades. Je ne comprends pas un tel destin. Mais alors pas du tout.

----------


## Scilla

Bonjour, J'ai besoin de vos conseils. J'ai accueilli un bébé pigeon tombé du nid il y a une semaine, au début tout se passait bien, il mangeait sa bouillie de céréales 3 fois par jour, mais hier son comportement a changé, il mange toujours mais moins et moins souvent et essaie de s'éloigner, d'exploiter la table sur laquelle on le nourrit puis notre petite cour avec son coin de verdure. Il ne se nourrit pas encore tout seul mais commence à faire le geste de picorer. Ce comportement est-il normal ? Combien de fois par jour dois-je le nourrir ? Il a déjà quelques vraies plumes mais il lui reste du duvet, surtout sur la tête, et notamment son cou est encore plutôt déplumé. Dans l'ensemble il a l'air d'aller bien, il passe la plupart de la journée à dormir mais fait sa toilette et se promène un peu quand on le sort de sa cage (nous somme obligés de le garder en cage pour l'instant à cause du chat). Dois-je m'inquiéter ? Merci pour vos conseils.

----------


## Sylves

Bonsoir. D'abord merci d'accueillir ce petit pigeon ! Ca me semble super bien. D'après votre message, le petit chou a l'air de bien grandir et de vouloir tester son environnement. Si cela est possible pour vous et vu qu'il commence à picorer pour de faux, en plus des repas-bouillie (pour moi, il en faut presque un toutes les deux heures), proposez-lui déjà quelques petits grains dans un tout petit bol devant lui : lentilles rouges (déjà décortiquées), millet décortiqué, quinoa et graines de tournesol (décortiquées, non salées, non grillées). Et, pourquoi pas, placez près de lui un autre petit bol où l'eau lui est facilement accessible. S'il dort et fait un peu sa toilette, c'est bon signe. Voyez vous-même dans ce forum et en particulier dans cette rubrique d'Aniky dédiée aux pigeons si vous trouvez plus d'informations. Ou alors sur l'Internet.

----------


## Scilla

Bonjour, Me voilà rassurée, merci. Oui je lui ai déjà mis des petites graines à disposition (mélange pour tourterelles) et de l'eau en permanence bien sûr. Je vais voir comment se passe le petit déjeuner ce matin. Je vous joins une petite vidéo, "tournage" hier soir.
https://www.youtube.com/shorts/b-ZvJzuHQCk

----------


## Sylves

Bonsoir. Ah oui, il est précoce, ce petit pigeon. Il se déplace loin de son "nid" avec une envie de voir ce qu'il y a ailleurs. Un vrai aventurier. C'est quand même curieux qu'à son âge il puisse déjà faire des sauts pareils (table--->chaise, chaise--->sol)... ça me surprend. Il ne pourrait pas se blesser ? Ca m'a l'air des trop grands sauts pour lui... il pousse un petit cri, en atterrissant... Je ne sais pas s'il est à l'aise avec ces obstacles. Il semble agile mais restons prudents. Veillez à le mettre à l'abri des prédateurs. Il est une proie si facile. Picore-t-il pour de vrai les grains que vous lui avez proposé ? A-t-il bu son eau tout seul ? Comment se passe le gavage ? Merci pour votre prise en charge, c'est pour son bien.

----------


## Phnix

J'ai pensé à ce topic devant cette BD, qui touche toujours autant épisode après épisode  :: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...65630781588134

----------


## Alantka

Très touchante cette BD, et très vraie. J'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre l'aversion et parfois même l'agressivité dont beaucoup de gens font preuve avec les pigeons.

----------


## titia20090

Ouais, c'est la même chose pour les rats. 
Parce qu'ils sont trop nombreux, parce qu'ils abiment les constructions, parce qu'ils sont soit disant méga sales... 

Du coup on les chasse, on les poursuit, on les empoisonne, on donne des coups de pieds dedans... C'est méga triste, mais on ne changera pas le monde 
(Moi j'en connais une autre d'espèce invasive et crado, mais bon, celle là faut surtout pas y toucher, elle vaut apparemment plus que les autres  :: )

----------


## Aniky

Je suis désolée pour votre petit bout :/ 

La BD m'a fait pleurer car c'est tellement ca, c'est révoltant. ce sentiment d'impuissance quand on trouve un pigeon mourant de faims en boule que tout le monde ignore (comme le bébé trouvé sur la place devant mon travail que les gens enjambaient).

Lucette et Grisette ont été laissé dans le Sud. Le pigeon que je devais récupérer, Regan, a finalement été euthanasié car il était arrivée au bout et avait des escarres a ses moignons. ca m'a fait un choc car c'était un pigeons que je connaissais depuis 4 ans qui avait été relaché puis ré attrapé. Son historie ici: https://sauvetages-pigeons.blogspot.com/ https://sauvetages-pigeons.blogspot....coupee-en.html

Les deux pigeons a amputer ont été amputé et je les récupère en décembre pour les relacher. 

L'état de hyung se dégrade il reste souvent ébouriffé et en mange pas seul je me tâte a le faire piquer , Noona a retrouvé la tête droite (j'avais inversé les noms sur la page de présentation), Freddy est toujours hyper agressif et remange seul. 

J'avais eu UNE piste pour une adoption mais malheureusement c'était a plus d'une heure de Strasbourg en voiture sans pouvoir y aller en transport en communs donc  c'est tombé a l'eau et sinon... Aucune réponse :/ 

J'ai un nouveau pigeon depuis deux jours dont je ferai un poste demain qui va être piqué demain.... très triste et dur retours de vacance donc.

----------


## sev93

Bonjour Aniky,

Je t'écris car je sais que tu es une belle personne et que tu oeuvres beaucoup
en faveur des animaux. Toutefois il y a juste quelque chose que j'ai du mal à saisir, tu parles
de pas mal d'euthanasies dans ton post d'hier, mais pourquoi? Bien sûr, tu vas me dire
que tu as tout fait, tout essayé, et je te crois ce n'est pas là la question, je m'interroge sur le fait
que l'on sait que le pigeon en particulier est un animal assez résistant ( sauf virus virulent attrapé)
j'ai deux exemples de pigeons qui ont heureusement été sauvées par des amies ( ailes pendantes)
et qui aujourd'hui revolent après quelques semaines ( quelques mois pour certains) en centre de sauvetage
c'était euthanasie directe.

Je ne sais pas si on peut se permettre un droit de vie ou de mort comme cela.
C'était ma petite réflexion du jour. Moi je sais que je ne pourrai pas et m'en remettrai à
un vétérinaire très spécialisé et qui aime beaucoup les pigeons (j'en connais un heureusement).

Belle journée à toi

Séverine

----------


## domi

mp

----------


## Houitie

Petite question : 
J ai récupéré hier un pigeon percuté par une voiture devant mon nez. Installé dans un carton pour la nuit avec eau et nourriture pour voir un veto ce matin. Ce matin pleine forme. Je suis passée chez le veto qui m a confirmé qu il était en pleine forme. Il m a conseillé de le garder une nuit de plus avec nourriture et eau et de le re lâcher demain matin. Mon problème c est que je l ai trouvé a 20km de chez moi. Dois je le re lâcher  de chez moi et il va retrouver son chemin ou dois je le ramener la bas? 
(ce n est pas un pigeon domestique et je suis en vacances donc je peux faire la route si besoin)

----------


## Aniky

Merci domi.

Houtie le mieux serait de le relacher là où tu l'as attrapé.

Pour Sev.Le pigeon aux pattes cassées n'avait plus aucune sensation dans les doigts, se faisait dessus (j'ai dû lui déboucher le cloaque plusieurs fois tellement ses fientes se collaient à cet endroit) il commencait a avoir un escarre au niveau du bréchet a force de rester coucher. Pour moi ce n'est pas une vie. 


Spoiler:  









Concernant hyung, il a la PMV  donc une fois ce virus attrapé il reste constament dans l'animal et ressort par poussées faisant plus ou moins de dégats. Le souci installé chez lui  lui est un manque de coordination: il ne mange plus seul visant les graines a coté et quand il arrive a en avoir dans le bec sa tête part dans tous les sens du coup il n'arrive pas a avaler. Il semble douloureux (tout le temps en boule). Quand il y a souffrance je ne laisse pas la situation s'éterniser sachant qu'il peut durer des années dans cet état en le gavant. D'aileurs maintenant il ne supporte plus le gavage et hurle litéralement quand je le fais. 

Après il faut savoir que je vis dans un appart de 50m2 (deux pièce) avec MES oiseaux: 6 calopsittes, 3 mandarins, 2moineaux du Japons, 1 pigeon et une conure depressive qui demande beaucoup d'attention car a été négligé pendant 3 ans elle a une hygiène de vie sricte, changement d'alimentation pour un truc qui coûte la peau des fesses, je dois passer environs 1h30 le matin avec lui, ma pause de midi et le soir jusqu'au couché, monsieur doit dormir SANS bruit ni lumière au minimum 10h de ce que m'a dit le véto spé, celui de Strasbourg, si pas d'amélioration il faudra peut être que je le trouve une copine donc un oiseau en plus.  
A cela on rajoute les 3 autres pigeons que j'ai "en soin": Hyung, Noona et Freddy. Je vous laisse imaginer le travail que ce petit monde donne et le temps que cela demande en plus de mon travail. 

J'ai ré arrangé les volières chez moi afin d' en libérer une pour des pigeons en attente de libération. Les quarantaines se font dans la salle de bain ou les WC, avec l'épidémie le mur a été complètement souillé de m*rde heureusement que c'est carrelé pour nettoyer. Je ne peux plus prendre d'animaux car cela mettrait en danger les miens risque d'attaque, augmentaion du risque de maladie car beaucoup d'animaux au mêmé endroit, pas question de faire du hoarding et de faire baisser la qualité de vie des oiseaux présent. Pour moi ce n'est pas non plus vivable, (cf routine pistache + nourrir a la mains deux pigeons+ nettoyage + mon boulot) et quand j'en ai des malades je me lève la nuit toutes les 3h pour changer l'eau des bouillottes afin que l'oiseau reste au chaud. Ma santé n'est pas au top du top non plus mais je ne m'étalerai pas dessus.

 je ne parle pas de ce que ca me coute car  je ne reçois aucune aide: la nourriture les jouets de mes oiseaux que je dois changer régulièrement, les frais véto, déplacement chez le véto spé je dois prendre le train et un billet pour moi et l'animal. Je précise que je n'ai pas un salaire de fou, loiiiin de là,  si je partais souvent en "vrais" vacance (pas je reste avec maman H24), allais au resto etc je ne pourrais pas me permettre de faire ces sauvetages. Depuis que je suis en Alsace c'est arrivé UNE FOIS qu'on me donne quelque chose( que ce soit des graines ou anti puce ou de l' argent etc) pour prendre en charge un animal. La seule chose que je m'autorise a me prendre pour moi est ma collection de peluche d'un dessin animé et uniquement d'occasion une fois tous les 36 du mois...

Ce n'est pas un droit de vie ou de mort car ces animaux seraient déjà mort depuis longtemps. Là je devrais-comme ma soeur- dire stop aux sauvetages et ca sera aux personnes de se débrouiller et bien souvent ca débouche en "je le remets dehors" (aka condamnation à mort). 
Si ca choque des gens j'invite ces personnes a prendre un couple de pigeon chez eux: un petit enclos pour chien dans une pièce fait l'affaire idem dans le jardin. Sinon qu'on ne vienne pas me faire la morale,je ne dis pas ca pour toi Sev ton message n'étant pas du tout méchant mais pour d'autres personnes qui m'ont déjà fait de sales refléxions. 

Pour les nouvelles: j'ai déposé deux lapins a leur adoptant que ma soeur avait récupéré. J'en ai profité pour prendre en charge 2 mandarins qui vivaient dans une cage minuscule depuis plus un an. La femelle a le bec un peu tordu et il lui manque des plumes a la nuque. Je contacterai des assos pour qui les prendre en charge nul doute qu'ils interesseront plus de gens... On ne demande aucun frais d'adoption bien que, dans le cas des lapins, ils ont été vacciné et stérilisé à nos frais. 

Noona va mieux et le fait d'avoir été isolée  des autres l'a bien aidé et elle arrive enfin a maintenir sa tête droite même si des qu'elle a un stress pouf sa tête retombe au sol.  Freddy remange seul mais commence a tourner sur lui même comme Spaghetti... A voir comment ca évolu.

----------


## POLKA67

Je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour survivre Aniky !

----------


## Houitie

Petit pigeon est reparti de son point de départ. Je lui ai mis pas mal à manger à l endroit où je l ai lâché. il est parti en.volant et 2 minutes après il cassait la croûte... j espère qu' il sera assez fort pour survivre à la tempête...

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Oui, hélas, la plupart des gens ne s'intéresse pas au sort des pigeons, animaux vivant parmi nous. C'est plutôt rare de trouver des personnes qui s'occupent de ceux blessés, malades, déboussolés. Ca dépend du caractère de chacun. Très peu de gens ont un caractère fait pour s'occuper des pigeons qui ont besoin d'aide. Il y a le temps passé à s'en occuper, les frais dépensés pour les soins, le niveau de connaissances à avoir (ou à acquérir en cours de soins !) pour bien s'en occuper. Si l'intérêt y est, ça va. Sinon, combien de pigeons meurent, faute de soins ? Cet après-midi, on fera une sortie et une visite au cimetière. On va en croiser, des pigeons. Hier, par exemple, j'en ai croisé un jeune qui marchait sur une seule patte, l'autre étant blessée. Celui-ci là semblait se débrouiller pour trouver sa nourriture. Mais il y en a plein qui restent au sol, malades, sans pouvoir se nourrir et sans pouvoir voler, en attendant une mort certaine. Bah, c'est désolant. Et de voir souvent que l'envie d'en sauver quelques-uns n'existe pas. J'apprécie les personnes qui s'en occupent, c'est un signe distinctif, pour moi, l'expression d'une humanité particulière, qui prend soin de ces petits animaux. Bon, on va aller déjeuner puis partir au cimetière du village de nos ancêtres, à une centaine de kilomètres... par ici il pleut par intermittence, le temps est frais et humide.

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. Dimanche matin, j'ai fait un peu de bénévolat à l'église du village et, avec un autre bénévole, en changeant les décorations dans la cour, au milieu de quelques feuilles mortes, on a trouvé par terre, mal en point, un pigeon avec la caroncule (excroissance au-dessus du bec, du nez) blessée, trouée. Je ne sais pas si cette partie "repousse" chez le pigeon. Est-elle essentielle ? Comment se soigne-t-elle ? Comment ce petit chou a-t-il pu se blesser à cet endroit ? Le collègue bénévole a pris en charge le pigeon. Je vous donnerai des nouvelles prochainement. En attendant, bonne journée. Par ici, il pleut et il vente... Le froid, le mauvais temps de l'hiver s'installe peu à peu.

----------


## Sylves

ReBonjour. 

Le pigeon PULCHO n'est pas réapparu depuis des semaines. Je me demande ce qu'il fait, ce qu'il est devenu, avec un peu d'inquiétude, quand même. Pas de nouvelles... 

DIMANCHE (je vais l'appeler ainsi), le pigeon à la caroncule blessée, est toujours vivant et un peu plus vigoureux, depuis le jour où on l'a découvert. Bon, par rapport à ce problème de santé, les infos sont rares, ici sur l'Internet. Et je ne sais pas où trouver des conseils explicatifs. 

Dans le village, la pose d'illuminations de Noël (elles hypnotisent !) a commencé et c'est là, au coeur de la petite agglomération, plus chaude et moins touchée par les vents, que les pigeons se trouvent en journée, si la météo est plus clémente. Ils sont, par exemple, posés sur les toits des maisons et ils semblent réfléchir, silencieusement. Ou alors ils marchent sur le sol, des fois avec une surprenante vigueur (je ne me lasse pas de les regarder), à la recherche de nourriture. Si jamais DIMANCHE doit être relâché, je conseillerai au collègue bénévole de le faire par ici, si le temps le permet, vu qu'il y a plus de pigeons.  

Mais nous, maintenant, par ici, on doit s'habiller chaudement, avec gants, bonnets et écharpes. Durant les 4-5 prochains jours, la pluie et le vent seront au rendez-vous, avec des risques d'orages potentiellement forts. Il faut rester à l'abri, dans ces cas-là. La météo sera donc mauvaise et, comme d'habitude, on en croisera moins, des pigeons (ils s'abritent, eux aussi, comme ils peuvent, dans leur repaire ; ça ne veut pas dire qu'il y aura moins de blessés ou de malades parmi eux...). Ces épisodes météo sont à craindre; c'est l'angoisse suprême, parfois. Donc mille recommandations ! 

Quand arrivera le moment, on va débuter la déco de Noël dans la maisonnette. On a choisi un thème animalier et un paysage forestier. 

A bientôt !

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour. 

Aujourd'hui, en début de matinée, le pigeon DIMANCHE a été relâché au milieu du village, comme prévu. Il était en forme ; sa caroncule allait mieux. Il a beaucoup apprécié sa liberté retrouvée, le petit chouchou, et il s'est posé immédiatement sur un toit, avec d'autres oiseaux. 

Voilà, c'est ce que nous voulions, qu'il se sente tout de suite accompagné, au milieu d'autres pigeons. 

Et nous, en ce dimanche du Christ-Roi, on se réconforte comme on peut, on se détend comme on peut. Il y aurait pas mal des ballades à faire, mais vu la mauvaise météo, le froid, la pluie et le vent, on reste au chaud. 

A bientôt.

----------


## Vive les pinous :)

Bonjour,
Nous avons trouvé un pigeon le 1er décembre 2022, donc il y a plus d'un mois. Il ne volait pas du tout alors que c'est un adulte. Il mange très bien, boit bien et fait ses plumes du matin au soir. Cependant une de ses ailes semble ne pas fonctionner du tout. Il n'a même pas le réflexe de déployer son aile quand on essaie un peu de le faire voler. Sa queue est aussi très basse et touche le sol presque en permanence, ce qui n'est pas normal. Il a pourtant l'air plutôt heureux et à l'aise et ne semble vraiment pas souffrir. On avait pour projet de le relâcher à l'endroit où on l'avait trouvé une fois rétabli mais là, on se rend compte que ça va être compliqué. Avez-vous une idée de ce qu'il pourrait avoir ? J'ai sauvé beaucoup de pigeons mais jamais jamais rencontré cette situation... Merci beaucoup

----------


## krissou

Bonjour Vive les pinous, 
A mon avis, il se peut que ce pigeon ait eu l'aile cassée, par exemple suite à un choc avec une voiture. La fracture s'est ensuite consolidée sans avoir été remise en place et cela empêche l'aile de fonctionner correctement et se déployer.
La queue basse l'aide à se maintenir en équilibre vu que son aile handicapée le gêne.
As tu essayé de déployer son aile pour voir si elle bloque à un endroit ?

----------


## Vive les pinous :)

Bonjour Krissou,
Et merci pour ton message. Oui c'est peut-être une explication effectivement. J'ai essayé de déployer son aile plusieurs fois, oui. Je n'ai pas l'impression que ça bloque, j'arrive à l'étendre complètement et il n'a pas l'air d'avoir mal quand je le fais. C'est bizarre, c'est comme s'il avait un blocage psychologique l'empêchant de faire fonctionner cette aile. Il n'a aucun réflexe même quand j'essaie de le faire voler. Seulement avec l'autre aile. En tout cas, il n'arrête pas de faire ses plumes haha.

----------


## krissou

Il peut aussi y avoir une séquelle neurologique qui empêche l'aile de fonctionner. Il n'y a pas un dispensaire près de chez toi ou un véto pourrait l'examiner ?

----------


## Vive les pinous :)

Le problème c'est qu'ici le moindre veto coûte dans les 150£ (180 euros), je ne vais malheureusement pas pouvoir suivre  :: 
Mais oui, la piste de la séquelle neurologique est peut-être bonne  ::

----------


## Aniky

je rejoinds le problème d'aile cassée. Si vous avez un doute sur une origine neuro vous pouvez donner du Nekton B komplex qui aide a la diminution des problèmes neurologique :/

Hyung, Noona et Freddy sont parti lundi dans une assos dans l'espoir d'être adopté. Je croise les doigts pour eux, ils sont parti avec3 mandarins qui vivaient dans des conditions pas terrible. 

Là j'ai actuellement deux pigeons en soin: Tommy attrapé samedi au niveau d'un gare couché a coté d'un ascensseur. Je le croyais mort mais je suis quand même allée vérifier et a ma grande surprise il était vivant. Il a subit une sacré attaque de prédateur car il a une enorme plaie sur le dos qui cicatrise, boite et n'a plus de plumes sur le dos ni de queue. 

J'ai un autre pigeon mourrant de faims. Cela faisait plus d'un mois que je le voyais dans mon coin à cause de sa couleur inhabituelle. Je l'ai vu chercher a manger désespérément en courant vers chaque pigeon qui picorait au sol. J ai donné quelques graines plus loin et je l'ai vu courrir au lieux de voler pour venir manger. Il a été super facile a attraper car il ne cherchait plus qu'a manger sans se soucier de ce qu'il se passait autours. 

Je n'ai malheureusement plus de quoi faire des photos T__T.

----------


## superdogs

ça fait bien longtemps que je ne suis pas venue ici. Je constate qu'Aniky n'est plus quasiment toute seule ici, et ça fait plaisir...
Heureusement que vous êtes là pour eux . J'avoue, perso, j'ai un peu peur des oiseaux, et je ne saurai pas faire tout ce que vous faites.

Ils doivent le sentir, parce que jamais jamais je n'en rencontre, malade ou blessé... 

Par contre, j'essaye de retenir vos conseils, on ne sait jamais.

Bravo toutes !

----------


## Vive les pinous :)

Bonjour Aniky,

Merci beaucoup pour le Nekton B komplex. Je vais tenter ! 
Bon courage à vous avec vos 2 rescapés. J'espère vraiment qu'ils vont aller mieux les pauvres. Merci pour eux en tout cas !

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour et bonne nouvelle année 2023 à tout le monde !  

Il est 10h.40, nous sommes de retour du marché où on a fait nos courses pour le week-end. 

Sur la chaussée, de nouveau (c'est le troisième pigeon en moins de deux semaines), on a trouvé un pigeon mort, pattes en l'air... il n'y avait plus rien à faire. En quelques jours, trois pigeons, sur la même zone, morts et les pattes en l'air, c'est quand même très étrange. 

Aniky, les pigeons dont vous vous occupez sont gravement atteints. C'est du soin intensif que vous faites pour eux. C'est beaucoup de travail et de bravoure. 

Par ici, on a vu moins de pigeons blessés mais plus de pigeons décédés. 

Ils cherchent des graines désespérément, on en voit aussi des très minces, moins dodus. En hiver, c'est pas aussi facile qu'en été, pour trouver de quoi manger. 

Bon, je vais préparer le repas de midi. Et dans l'après-midi, on va aller au marché aux puces pour voir si on trouve une cage un peu haute, histoire de placer deux étages dans la même cage... au cas où on a des blessés. 

A bientôt, bonne journée, bon week-end !

----------


## Aniky

Bonne année sylves.

Peut être le signaler  à l'OFB et la LPO pour les morts.

J'ai attrapé un nouveau pigeon mercredi en sortant du boulot, il était juste en face de là ou je bosse en boule avec un oeil complètemet clos et du pus autours. Il a été assez facile a attraper car une collègue s'est mise du coté valide pour le distraire et je me suis approché du coté aveugle pour l'attraper. Son oeil a du blanc mais impossible a dire si c'est dû a l'infection ou non. Devant faire des éconnomies  je ne l'ai pas encore amené chez le véto car j'ai un reste de crème ophtalmique de la Tourte et j'ai des antibios. Si au bout d'une semaine pas d'amélioration j'irai chez le véto.

Le pigeon attaqué (Tommy) se remet doucement, il reste couché les trois quart du temps, le petit maigrichon Truité aussi et il mange bien. Je Traite donc le nouveau qui n'a pas encore de noms (je n'ai plus d'idée à force ^^'')

----------


## krissou

> Merci beaucoup pour le Nekton B komplex. Je vais tenter !


Je crains que le Nekton B ne serve à rien car c'est un complément en vitamines B. Ca peut soulager en cas de troubles nerveux mais là, vu qu'il n'y a qu'une aile atteinte, ça ressemble à une séquelle d'accident ou à une malformation.
Vive les pinous, peux tu nous donner des nouvelles ? As tu la possibilité de garder définitivement ce pigeon s'il s'avère qu'il n'arrivera plus à voler ?

----------


## Aniky

> Je crains que le Nekton B ne serve à rien car c'est un complément en vitamines B. Ca peut soulager en cas de troubles nerveux mais là, vu qu'il n'y a qu'une aile atteinte, ça ressemble à une séquelle d'accident ou à une malformation.
> Vive les pinous, peux tu nous donner des nouvelles ? As tu la possibilité de garder définitivement ce pigeon s'il s'avère qu'il n'arrivera plus à voler ?



EDIT: pardon je croyais que le message était pour moi x_x

----------

